# Sticky  NRA-ILA Alerts - NRA - Legislation



## kwflatbed

If any of you have kids in this age group or know of kids that may be interested
they should apply at: http://www.nrafoundation.org/yes/application.asp


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Nra*

*SENATE VERSION OF 
NATIONAL RIGHT-TO-CARRY BILL INTRODUCED*

U.S. Senator John Thune (R-S.D.) recently introduced S. 388--the Senate version of H.R. 226, a national Right-to-Carry reciprocity bill that would provide national reciprocity for state carry licensees. This legislation would allow any person with a valid carry permit or license issued by a state to carry a concealed firearm in any other state if they meet certain criteria. The bill would not create a federal licensing system; it would simply require the states to recognize each other's carry permits, just as they recognize drivers' licenses.
For more information on these bills, please visit www.nraila.org/Issues/FactSheets/Read.aspx?ID=189.
Please be sure to contact your U.S. Senators and Representative and ask them to cosponsor and support S. 388 and H.R. 226! You can call your U.S. Senators at (202) 224-3121, and your U.S. Representative at (202) 225-3121.

*JUST WHO DO OUR ELECTED OFFICIALS REPRESENT?*​Forget for a moment that anti-gun mayors Michael Bloomberg of New York City, Thomas Menino of Boston, and Adrian Fenty of Washington, D.C., all represent cities with highly restrictive gun laws and high levels of crime. Let's try, if only for a second, to ignore the fact that their prescriptions to reduce gun violence in their cities will not affect criminals one iota, but will certainly negatively impact their law-abiding gun owners. Briefly set aside your offense over them blaming gun crimes in their cities on the actions, not of criminals, but of citizens from outside their jurisdictions. Excuse, if you will, their ignorance on the "Tiahrt Amendment" that seems to be the prime target of the mayors' ire. (The "Tiahrt Amendment" prohibits the release of firearm trace data to any entity except a law enforcement agency conducting a bona fide criminal investigation involving the firearm. It ensures politically-motivated lawsuits, such as those being promoted by Bloomberg, don't misuse this data to try and bankrupt the lawful firearm industry through reckless litigation. As NRA and numerous law enforcement officers and agencies have continuously pointed out, release of this information also jeopardizes ongoing criminal investigations and the lives of law enforcement personnel involved with them.)
Instead, let's focus on the egomaniacal nature of Hizzoner Bloomberg and his crusade to foist upon citizens outside of New York City, New York City-style gun laws. In a press conference on Tuesday featuring more than 50 mayors, Bloomberg accused any lawmaker who supports the "Tiahrt Amendment" of "voting to put guns in the hands of criminals." The Mayor vowed further he would "remind every one of their constituents, particularly two years from now when they have an election." 
Not surprisingly, the mayors won't have to go it alone, as with Congress under new, anti-Second Amendment leadership, an anti-gun task force has been created to ensure the mayors' water will be carried in Washington, D.C. Task force members include: Rep. Charles Rangel (D-N.Y.; F-rated by NRA-PVF); Rep. Mark Kirk (R-Ill.; F-rated by NRA-PVF); and Rep. John Conyers (D-Mich; F-rated by NRA-PVF).
While Mayor Bloomberg is contemplating spending hundreds of millions of his personal fortune to run for president, thankfully, he is NOT currently the President! We would recommend Bloomberg focus on taking care of his own backyard and enforcing existing laws against his city's criminals, rather than trying to spread failed gun policies across the nation. 
Rest assured, the Mayor doesn't have to worry about reminding constituents about their elected officials' views on gun control; NRA will continue to do that--just as we will with those anti-gun officials who harbor their own personal White House ambitions!
For a list of mayors who have signed on to this anti-freedom effort, along with their contact information, please click here: http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Federal/Read.aspx?id=2533. 

*MAYOR NOT AN NRA MEMBER*​Fargo, N.D. Mayor Dennis Walaker, who has joined Mayor Bloomberg's anti-gun mayoral coalition, is either woefully confused, or deliberately misleading the public, about his alleged NRA membership status. In trying to highlight his pro-gun credentials when joining this cabal of mayors, Walaker billed himself as a one-time member of NRA. The only problem--there is no record of Walaker ever being a member.
Walaker apparently forgot the first rule of how to get out of a hole--to stop digging--when he then questioned whether NRA even maintains a database of its members! The millions of current and former NRA members can easily attest to the fact that we do maintain membership records. As a member-based service organization, we rely on this information to provide our members the benefits and news they expect.
One has to have concerns about a group that seeks the release of sensitive records that jeopardize gun owners' privacy rights and law enforcement safety, when one of its own members is incapable of accuracy with his own records.
​*CONNECTICUT UPDATE*
The Judiciary and Public Safety and Security Committees have been assigned numerous anti-gun proposals including legislation to include the recurring and defeated "lost and stolen firearms" (H.B. No. 6702); the proven failure "ballistic fingerprinting" program (also known as ballistic registration-H.B. No. 6935); one gun-a-month (H.B. No. 6932); and permit to purchase ammunition proposals (S.B. No., 935); to name just a few. The Public Safety and Security Committee has scheduled a public hearing on these and other proposals for Tuesday, February 6, at 11:00 a.m., in the Legislative Office Building, Room 1B. Please keep checking your e-mail for updates on this crucial hearing! In the meantime, please call members of the Public Safety and Security Committee today, and urge them to "oppose" any anti-gun proposals! For a complete list of bills before the committee, please click here: http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=2550.

Members of the Public Safety and Security Committee can be reached at (860) 240-0570 or at: http://www.cga.ct.gov/asp/menu/MemberList.asp?comm_code=PS&doc_type=. 
The Judiciary Committee is also addressing a number of anti-gun proposals dealing with lost or stolen firearms. While the Judiciary Committee has not scheduled a public hearing for these proposals, please keep checking your e-mail for updates. In the interim, please call members of the Judiciary Committee today! Members of the Judiciary Committee can be reached at (860) 240-0530 or at: http://www.cga.ct.gov/asp/menu/MemberList.asp?comm_code=JUD&doc_type=, and urge them to "oppose" all anti-gun proposals
The general phone number for the House of Representatives is (860) 240-0400 and for the Senate is (860) 240-0500. To find further contact information or help identifying your legislators please use the "Write Your Representative" feature found at www.NRAILA.org.

Harry
Life Endowment Member


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: NRA - National Right-to-carry Bill Introduced*

NOW the fkn senate takes up this bill!!! they had 6 fkn years to get this through . This is bullshit, This has no chance at all of passing with Harry Reid and his ilk un charge. If the REpublicans had ACTED LIKE THEY were in charge they might still be.


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA Alerts*

*MORE TOOLS TO COMBAT ANTI-GUN MAYORS*In recent issues of the Grassroots Alert, we have been documenting anti-gun New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg's coalition efforts to impose New York City-style gun laws across the nation. In addition to compiling an updated listing of the mayors that sign on to Bloomberg's efforts, NRA-ILA has added a new tool for you to fight against this blatantly anti-gun coalition. 
By visiting www.nraila.org/Legislation/Federal/Read.aspx?id=2533 not only will you find the list of mayors who are cahoots with Bloomberg, but also some sample letters for you to send to your mayor. One letter urges those mayors who have joined the anti-gun coalition, to remove themselves. The other sample letter encourages those mayors who have so far resisted pressure to join, to remain resolute. In addition to the sample letters, we have also posted a link to our "Tips for Communicating with Your Elected Officials" page that will provide you additional guidance when contacting your mayors. 
Please visit www.nraila.org/Legislation/Federal/Read.aspx?id=2533 today to take action yourself, and share this link with your family, friends, and fellow firearm owners and encourage them to do the same!
​*CONNECTICUT*
We Need Your Help! Lawmakers in Hartford are considering legislation that will have dramatic consequences for Connecticut's law-abiding gun owners. The anti-gun crowd has doubled their efforts to pass some of 2006's failed proposals and new 2007 anti-gun proposals. The Judiciary and Public Safety and Security Committees need to hear from you! The Judiciary Committee can be reached at (860) 240-0530 and the Public Safety and Security Committee can be reached at (860) 240-0570. These committees have been assigned many anti-gun proposals, to include the recurring and defeated "lost and stolen firearms," the "ballistic fingerprinting" program (also known as Ballistic Registration), one gun-a-month, and permit to purchase ammunition proposals. If you have not contacted your legislators, please do so TODAY! The Public Safety and Security Committee HAS SCHEDULED A PUBLIC HEARING on all the proposals listed below for Tuesday, February 6 at 11 am in the Legislative Office Building, Room 2E. For a complete list of bills before the committee, please click here: www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=2550. Please keep checking your email for updates and changes on this crucial hearing! In the meantime, start calling members of the Public Safety and Security Committee today! Members of the Public Safety and Security Committee can be reached at (860) 240-0570 or at the following link: www.cga.ct.gov/asp/menu/MemberList.asp?comm_code=PS&doc_type=, and urge them to "oppose" any anti-gun proposals! Remember, urge committee members to "oppose" all anti-gun proposals! Again, please keep checking your email for updates! The general phone number for the House of Representatives is (860) 240-0400 and for the Senate is (860) 240-0500.

Maine
*SCHOOL SHOWS ANTI-GUN COLORS*
Joshua Enos, of Denmark, Maine, is a member of the American Trap Association (ATA), and has been a member since he was 13. Joshua is graduating from his high school (the Fryeburg Academy, in Fryeburg, Maine) this year, and had submitted to his high school a picture of him with his shotgun--unloaded, broken, and draped over his shoulders. The school refused to use this photo, because it showed a firearm in it. Joshua's father asked if he could be in the Alternative Sports section of the yearbook. The answer was: "no" with a gun, but "yes" with his trophies. His father then took a picture of Joshua with some of his trophies, but the school is now refusing to use this photo because the trophies have guns on them! 
To make your views known on this issue, please contact the school via Headmaster Dan Lee, at (207) 935-2001, extension 116, 745 Main St., Fryeburg, ME 04037.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: NRA-ILA Alerts*

*BLOOMBERG DEALT SETBACK -- FOR NOW*

In a blow to New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg's crusade to drive gun dealers out of business, the U.S. government has decided not to file charges against those dealers targeted by the mayor.

Stepping well outside his legal jurisdiction, Bloomberg coordinated a private, undercover "sting" operation using private investigators to stage straw purchases in the hopes of catching dealers engaging in illegal sales. Among the numerous problems with this illicit campaign, Michael Battle, DOJ's director of the executive office for United States Attorneys, cited the Mayor's use of persons "without proper law enforcement authority" and efforts that "interrupt or jeopardize" criminal probes.
When asked if the Bloomberg administration plans to stop conducting the sting operations, Deputy Mayor Ed Skyler said, "Not necessarily."
In hailing this recent development, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris Cox noted, "NRA has always maintained that Mayor Bloomberg overstepped his boundaries and possibly broke the law in conducting these sting operations, and we expressed our concerns to BATFE immediately. NRA is grateful that the bureau has reviewed the matter and concluded that no action is warranted against these firearms retailers. NRA hopes that Mayor Bloomberg heeds the BATFE's stern warning that he and his administration could face potential legal liabilities if they continue their disregard of current federal law and the safety of law enforcement officers. If Mayor Bloomberg was serious about reducing crime, he would focus on prosecuting violent criminals in his city, instead of resorting to media stunts and press conferences."

*FOREST SERVICE PLAN NEEDS CRUCIAL INPUT FROM SPORTSMEN*

The Pike and San Isabel National Forests in Colorado are developing a management plan to shape the kinds of uses allowed in these Forests for the next 15 years. Public meetings are scheduled in February to give the public an opportunity to state how they want the Forests to be managed. The last time the management plan was updated was in 1984, so it is likely that the new plan will incorporate some significant changes. *It is vital that sportsmen and women participate in the process to ensure access and opportunities for hunting and recreational shooting.*
In its announcement, the Forest Service said that the principal issues will be recreation, ranching, oil and gas development, logging, forest thinning, and off-road vehicle use. The meetings will be from 5:30 to 9:00 p.m., in the following locations:
February 14 - Westcliffe, C0; 5:30 p.m. - 9:00 p.m.; Rancher's Roost Cafe and Bowling Alley, 5 Main Street
February 15 - Pueblo, CO; 5:30 p.m. - 9:00 p.m.; El Pueblo Museum, 301 North Union Avenue 
February 22 - Fairplay, CO; 5:30 p.m. - 9:00 p.m.; Alma Town Hall, 59 E. Buckskin Road
For more information, please visit http://www.fs.fed.us/r2/psicc/

*FUTURE OF RECREATIONAL SHOOTING ON THE ARAPAHOE 
AND ROOSEVELT NATIONAL FORESTS UNDER REVIEW*​The Boulder Ranger District of the Araphoe and Roosevelt National Forests is conducting a planning process to determine how recreational shooting, dispersed camping and campfires will be managed in the future. Issues concerning these activities have been developed based upon public input through written comments or at one of the public meetings held last May. The District Ranger has now scheduled three public meetings to talk about solutions to the issues. The meetings are as follows:
February 24 - Boulder; 10:00 a.m. - 12:00 p.m.; New Vista High School, 700 20th Street
February 28 - Boulder; 6:00 p.m. - 8:00 p.m.; Platt Middle School; 6096 Baseline Road
March 3 - Longmont; 10:00 a.m. - 12:00 p.m.; Longmont High School; 1040 Sunset Street
*Comments may be sent to **[email protected]**. For more information you may call the District Ranger's office at (303) 541-2500, or go to the website at: **www.fs.fed.us/r2/arnf/projects/ea-projects/brd/ufc/index.shtml*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: NRA-ILA Alerts*

*City of New Orleans, Mayor Ray Nagin
Once Again Found in Contempt of Court*

*District Court Judge to City Attorney: 
Conduct "wholly unprofessional"*

Fairfax, VA-The National Rifle Association (NRA) and law abiding gun owners have won yet another victory this morning against New Orleans Mayor Ray Nagin and former police chief Warren Riley. 
Judge Carl J. Barbier, presiding over the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of Louisiana, granted NRA's motion for contempt against New Orleans Mayor Ray Nagin and Warren Riley for "failure to provide initial disclosures and to compel answers to discovery" during NRA's injunction against the City for their illegal gun confiscation of law abiding citizens following Hurricane Katrina in 2006.
"Once more, Mayor Ray Nagin and former police chief Warren Riley are held accountable for considering themselves above the law," said Chris W. Cox, NRA's chief lobbyist. "These men have had to be dragged, kicking and screaming, every step of the way in this process to return the lawfully owned firearms to their own citizens, and Judge Barbier rightly found them in contempt of court for their complete lack of respect for the rule of law."
Furthermore, Judge Barbier concluded the delaying tactics by the City's attorney, Joseph Vincent DiRosa, Jr, to be "wholly unprofessional and shall not be condoned". Mr. DiRosa admitted in Court that he had "no good reason" to explain his actions and has been ordered to pay partial legal fees to NRA's attorneys for their wasted time and money.
"Ray Nagin, Warren Riley and their attorney refused to provide vital information to the U.S. District Court for their unconstitutional acts in their city's time of great need," concluded Cox. "On behalf of the lawful gun owners of New Orleans, NRA is pleased with this outcome, we thank Judge Barbier for his swift decision and we will continue to press for the full return of all the city's confiscated firearms."

_-NRA-_

_Established in 1871, the National Rifle Association is America's oldest civil rights and sportsmen's group. Four million members strong, NRA continues its mission to uphold Second Amendment rights and to advocate enforcement of existing laws against violent offenders to reduce crime. The Association remains the nation's leader in firearm education and training for law-abiding gun owners, law enforcement and the military._​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: NRA-ILA Alerts*

*NRA-ILA Grassroots Alert Vol. 14, No. 8 02/23/07*​

*THE MOST SWEEPING GUN BAN EVER INTRODUCED IN CONGRESS;
McCarthy Bill Bans Millions More Guns Than The Clinton Gun Ban*​On Feb. 14, 2007, Representative Carolyn McCarthy (D-N.Y.) introduced H.R. 1022, a bill with the stated purpose, "to reauthorize the assault weapons ban, and for other purposes." 
McCarthy's verbiage warrants explanation. Presumably, what she means by "assault weapons ban" is the Clinton Gun Ban of 1994. Congress allowed the ban to expire in 2004 for multiple reasons, including the fact that federal, state and local law enforcement agency studies showed that guns affected by the ban had been used in only a small percentage of crime, before and after the ban was imposed. 
With the nation's murder rate 43% lower than in 1991, and the re-legalized guns still used in only a small percentage of crime, reauthorizing the Clinton Gun Ban would be objectionable enough. But McCarthy's "other purposes" would make matters even worse. H.R. 1022 would ban every gun banned by the Clinton ban, plus millions more guns, including:
. Every gun made to comply with the Clinton ban. (The Clinton ban dictated the kinds of grips, stocks and attachments new guns could have. Manufacturers modified new guns to the Clinton requirements. H.R. 1022 would ban the modified guns too.)
. Guns exempted by the Clinton ban. (Ruger Mini-14s and -30s and Ranch Rifles; .30 cal. carbines; and fixed-magazine, semi-automatic, center-fire rifles that hold more than 10 rounds.)
. All semi-automatic shotguns. (E.g., Remington, Winchester, Beretta and Benelli, used for hunting, sport shooting, and self-defense. H.R. 1022 would ban them because they have "any characteristic that can function as a grip," and would also ban their main component, called the "receiver.")
. All detachable-magazine semi-automatic rifles-including, for example, the ubiquitous Ruger 10/22 .22 rimfire-because they have "any characteristic that can function as a grip."
. Target shooting rifles. (E.g., the three centerfire rifles most popular for marksmanship competitions: the Colt AR-15, the Springfield M1A and the M1 "Garand.")
. Any semi-automatic shotgun or rifle an Attorney General one day claims isn't "sporting," even though the constitutions of the U.S. and 44 states, and the laws of all 50 states, recognize the right to use guns for defense.
. 65 named guns (the Clinton law banned 19 by name); semi-auto fixed-magazine pistols of over 10 rounds capacity; and frames, receivers and parts used to repair or refurbish guns.
H.R. 1022 would also ban the importation of magazines exempted by the Clinton ban, ban the sale of a legally-owned "assault weapon" with a magazine of over 10 rounds capacity, and begin backdoor registration of guns, by requiring private sales of banned guns, frames, receivers and parts to be conducted through licensed dealers. Finally, whereas the Clinton Gun Ban was imposed for a 10-year trial period, H.R. 1022 would be a permanent ban.
*Please be sure to contact your U.S. Representative and urge him or her to oppose 
H.R. 1022!* 
You can call your U.S. Representative at (202) 225-3121.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: NRA-ILA Alerts*

Alerts 3/3/2007

*CONNECTICUT:*
One-Gun-A-Month Initiative Still Awaiting Committee Vote!  We are continuing to watch over Senate Bill 938 (one-gun-a-month legislation) for the committee vote which could be as late as Thursday, March 8. A vote must be made by that date, as it is the bill-reporting deadline for the Public Safety Committee. Please visit www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=2625 for a list of committee members.

*MAINE:*
Legislature Considering Making Right-to-Carry More Difficult!  Recently introduced legislation, LD778, would require all new applicants and renewing holders of a concealed firearms permit to show documentation they have completed a firearms safety course that includes at least*"6 hours"**of course work! *Please call your state legislator today and urge him or her to oppose this legislation. Your legislator can be reached at the following toll-free numbers: _Maine House of Representatives 1-800-423-2900 and the Maine Senate 1-800-423-6900._


_*NEW HAMPSHIRE:* 
Anti-Gun Legislation Looms in the Senate! Senate Bill 44, seeks to change the concealed carry licensing statute to make it easier for the issuing authority to deny a license. Please contact your State Senator today *at (603) 271-2111* and urge him or her to oppose SB44.

*VERMONT:*
Legislation Takes Aim at Ammunition!  The controversial anti-gun "Get the Lead Out of Vermont" report released last month by the Vermont Attorney General and State Department of Health has spawned a far-reaching bill that could allow Vermont municipalities to outlaw shooting ranges and even the mere possession of lead ammunition. Please call your legislator today at 802-828-2228 and ask him or her to oppose H352!


_


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: NRA-ILA Alerts*

Alerts 3/10/2007


*D.C. GUN BAN RULED UNCONSTITUTIONAL,
VIOLATES INDIVIDUAL RIGHT TO OWN A GUN*

This week, the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals ruled that the Second Amendment is an _individual right_ and concluded that the District of Columbia's ban on guns in the home is unconstitutional. According to the majority opinion, "[T]he phrase 'the right of the people'...leads us to conclude that the right in question is individual." Also, earlier this week, Second Amendment supporters on Capitol Hill introduced H.R. 1399 -- the "District of Columbia Personal Protection Act."

*MASSACHUSETTS*

*Bay State Governor Considering Removing Notification of Expiring Permits!* Please contact Governor Deval Patrick (D) and your State Legislator today and respectfully urge them to oppose a budget proposal to repeal laws requiring the written notification of expiring Firearms Identification Cards and License to Carry Permits. The Governor's office can be reached at (617)-725-4000 and your legislators can be reached at (617)-722-1276.


*MAINE*

*Maine Legislature Considering Making Right-to-Carry More Difficult!*Your State Legislators need to hear from you. Please call your State Legislators and urge him or her to oppose Legislative Document 778, which will make Right-to-Carry more difficult in Maine. Your State Legislators can be reached at the following toll-free numbers: _Maine House of Representatives 1-800-423-2900 and the Maine Senate 1-800-423-6900._

Maine Bill Introduced to Restrict Firearms Sales!  Please contact your State Representative at (207)-287-1400 and respectfully urge him or her to oppose Legislative Document 361, which would mandate a 10-day waiting period for the purchase of firearms in Maine.

*NEW HAMPSHIRE*

Bill Seeking to Make Right-to-Carry More Difficult in New Hampshire! A bill to make it easier for the issuing authority to deny a Right-to-Carry license in the Granite State has been scheduled for a hearing next week. Please attend this hearing or respectfully urge Senate Bill 44's sponsor, State Senator Peter Burling (D-5), to withdraw the bill by contacting him at (603) 271-2642 or via email at [email protected].

*VERMONT*

The Future of Shooting and Hunting Needs Your Support!  New legislation, S. 152 and H. 352, will endanger the future of shooting and hunting in Vermont. The State House of Representatives will hold a special hearing on H352 on Tuesday evening, March 13 at 7:30 PM in the House Chamber in the State Capitol Building. Please call your State Legislator today at (802) 828-2228 or (800) 322-5616 and ask him or her to *oppose* H352 and S152!


----------



## kwflatbed

Alerts 3/23/2007

*MAINE*
Bill to Establish Waiting Periods in Maine Killed! Legislative Document 361, sponsored by State Representative Margaret Craven (D-74), "An Act To Create a Waiting Period for Firearms," was voted down in the Criminal Justice and Public Safety Committee This legislation would have mandated a 10-day waiting period for certain individuals who purchase firearms in Maine. Thanks to your calls and efforts we were able to defeat the first anti-gun measure before the Committee this year!
Mandatory Training Legislation Still Looming in Maine Legislature! Legislative Document 778, introduced by State Senator Karl Turner (Cumberland-R) still looms in the legislature. This measure would require all new CHL applicants and renewing holders of a Right-to-Carry permit show documentation they have completed a firearms safety course that includes at least6 hours of course work! This bill also removes exemptions to current handgun safety course requirements for an applicant or holder of a Right-to-Carry permit who can personally demonstrate knowledge of the subject matter. Please call the bill sponsors today and urge them to *oppose* this legislation. Legislators can be reached at the following toll-free numbers: *Maine House of Representatives 1-800-423-2900 and the Maine Senate 1-800-423-6900.*


*VERMONT
Vermont's Bill to Ban Lead Ammunition Appears To Have Been "Hung On The Wall!" Due to the overwhelming and exceptional actions of Vermont's gun owners and sportsmen, H. 352 appears to be dead for the 2007 legislative session. H. 352 is being disguised as a "help the children lead ban" bill to remove lead hazards from homes and businesses. Unfortunately, H. 352 is too broad and leaves interpretation open for municipalities to ban manufacture, sales, and possession of lead ammunition.

*


----------



## kwflatbed

Alerts 3/31/2007











SENATE VERSION OF 
D.C. PERSONAL PROTECTION ACT INTRODUCED!

This week, Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison (R-Tex.) introduced S. 1001, the Senate version of the "District of Columbia Personal Protection Act," with 41 original cosponsors! Like its House counterpart --H.R. 1399, introduced on March 8, by U.S. Representatives Mike Ross (D-Ark.) and Mark Souder (R-Ind.)-- the Senate legislation seeks to restore the constitutionally-guaranteed Second Amendment rights of the residents of the District of Columbia by repealing the District's onerous gun ban.

THE $500 MILLION MAN? 
The political rumor mill is buzzing with speculation that anti-gun New York City Michael Bloomberg could launch a self-financed, third party bid for the presidency, spending up to a half billion dollars from his personal fortune.

State Updates:

VERMONT: 
Vermont's Bill to Ban Lead Ammunition Appears To Have Been "Hung On The Wall!" 
Due to the overwhelming and exceptional actions of Vermont's gun owners and sportsmen, H. 352 appears to be dead for the 2007 legislative session. H. 352 is being disguised as a "help the children lead ban" bill to remove lead hazards from homes and businesses. Unfortunately, H. 352 is too broad and leaves interpretation open for municipalities to ban the manufacture, sale, and possession of lead ammunition.


----------



## kwflatbed

Alerts 4/7/2007

GOVERNOR MANCHIN SIGNS WEST VIRGINIA 
"EMERGENCY POWERS" LEGISLATION INTO LAW

Governor Joe Manchin (D) recently signed into law House Bill 2348--NRA-backed "Emergency Powers" legislation that would prevent local governments from confiscating lawfully owned firearms during declared states of emergency, as witnessed in New Orleans following Hurricane Katrina. Governor Manchin's action makes West Virginia the thirteenth state to enact this type of legislation since the devastating hurricane, joining Alaska, Idaho, Florida, Kentucky, Mississippi, New Hampshire, Oklahoma, South Carolina, Virginia, Louisiana, Michigan, and Georgia in passing such measures.

ABC'S "20/20" SEEKING "ARMED CITIZEN" STORIES: Gun ban groups often claim that private citizens rarely, if ever, use guns in self-defense. ABC News' "20/20" is now putting that claim to the test, asking viewers to submit their own real-life "Armed Citizen" stories.

State News:

MAINE: 
"Mandatory Training" and "Burglar Protection" Legislation Scheduled For Work Session! The Criminal Justice and Public Safety Committee has scheduled a work session for several falsely named firearm bills. Your attendance is needed. The work session will be held Wednesday, April 11 at 1:00 PM in State House room 436. If you are unable to attend please contact the Criminal Justice and Public Safety Committee members and your State Senator and Representative to urge him or her to oppose LD 778 and LD 1111. Legislators can be reached at the following toll-free numbers: Maine House of Representatives 1-800-423-2900 and the Maine Senate 1-800-423-6900.

MASSACHUSETTS: 
Public Comments Sought on Management Alternatives for Missisquoi National Wildlife Refuge! The closing date for comments is April 17th. Please send comments to Carl Melberg, US Fish and Wildlife Service, Northeast Regional Office, 300 Westgate Center Drive, Hadley, MA 01035 or via email to [email protected]. The plan is on view at http://library.fws.gov/ccps.htm. For information call 413-253-8521.


----------



## kwflatbed

Alerts 4/14/2007









*MISSOURI GOVERNOR MATT BLUNT SIGNS EMERGENCY POWERS PROTECTION INTO LAW AT NRA ANNUAL MEETING*

Today, Missouri Governor Matt Blunt signed into law a fundamental protection against gun confiscation during declared states of emergencies. The bill signing ceremony took place at NRA's Opening Celebration this afternoon at the America's Center in St. Louis.

STATE ROUNDUP

*MASSACHUSETTS: **Public Comments Sought on Management Alternatives for Missisquoi National Wildlife Refuge! **The refuge is currently open to hunting, so it is important that the refuge receive comments in support of this use. *The closing date for comments is *April 17th. **Please send c*omments to Carl Melberg, US Fish and Wildlife Service, Northeast Regional Office, 300 Westgate Center Drive, Hadley, MA 01035 or via email to [email protected]. The plan is on view at http://library.fws.gov/ccps.htm. For information call 413-253-8521.


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA JOINS IN DAY OF MOURNING*

The National Rifle Association joins the entire country in expressing our deepest condolences to the families of Virginia Tech, and to all who have been affected by this horrible tragedy. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the families and friends who lost loved ones to this senseless act. 
This is a time for people to grieve, to mourn, and to heal. This is not a time for political discussions or public policy debates. 
Virginia Governor Tim Kaine has declared today a day of mourning; as a Virginia based organization, we respect and abide by this declaration. 
We will participate in this discussion at an appropriate time. In the interim, our thoughts and prayers continue to be with the victims, their families, and the entire Virginia Tech community.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Could Chapter 180, Part II Be Heading to Massachusetts?**
**Please Contact Your State Legislator Today!*​​Recently, the Joint Committee on Public Safety Homeland Security released a report entitled "Illegal Gun Trafficking and Violence: Creating Smart Strategies to Combat Gun Violence among Youth in the Commonwealth." *This report essentially recommends Chapter 180 Part II!*
If you don't remember, Chapter 180 of the Acts of 1998 created some of the most confusing and ill-advised set of gun laws in the country. The vast majority of those new laws attacked lawful gun owners and did little, if anything, to address violent crime.

The bulk of the recommendations in this report ignore the lessons that should have been learned from previous attacks on lawful gun owners. With this report, we had hoped to be presented with some innovative ways to combat the criminal element on our streets. Instead we have been presented with more attacks on lawful citizens. One recommendation actually suggests that,*"... State Police be assigned the duty of making periodic checks of registered guns."* Imagine the day when law enforcement can come to your homes to take inventory of your private property! Other recommendations include banning .50 caliber rifles, and limiting your ability to purchase firearms.

Please read what the Committee is putting forth and prepare yourselves for the fight that lies ahead. To view the full report, please click here. Please contact your State Representative at (617) 722-2000 and your State Senator at (617)-722-1455 respectfully and urge him or her to oppose the misguided attempt at curbing crime. 


To find further contact information or help identifying your legislators
please use the "Write Your Representative" feature found at www.NRAILA.org.​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA STATEMENT ON LEGISLATIVE EFFORTS ON CAPITOL HILL*

Recent reports in the Washington Post, Newsweek and other media outlets are fanning Internet rumors regarding the NRA's position concerning legislation currently being discussed in Congress in the aftermath of the horrific crimes that occurred at Virginia Tech.

The NRA has a long history of supporting measures to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals and those who have been adjudicated by a court as mentally incompetent, and we will continue to do so. We will also continue our efforts to make sure that the National Instant Background Check System (NICS) is accurate, fair, and instant by seeking changes to permanently ensure that no fee is associated with the check, that system outages are minimized, and that our men and women in uniform who have served our country honorably are not unjustly denied their constitutional rights. As always, the NRA is committed to ensuring that any proposal does not infringe upon the rights of law-abiding gun owners.

It is impossible to predict right now what any final bill will look like; therefore, we will withhold judgment until we see a final product. However, the NRA will continue to work with Members of Congress throughout the process to ensure that any changes to the NICS benefit lawful gun purchasers while ensuring that those adjudicated by the courts as mentally incompetent are included in the system.

Including necessary records on prohibited persons into the NICS is a position we have long supported. However, history has shown that no law will stop a madman intent on doing evil.

The NRA believes that our schools are not adequately protected. Therefore, we believe a national conversation on school security is necessary, and we look forward to those discussions and finding meaningful solutions to keep America's children safe.

For more information, visit www.nraila.org/Issues/FactSheets/Read.aspx?id=217&issue=018

*KANSAS LEGISLATURE OVERRIDES GOVERNOR SEBELIUS' VETO OF VITAL RIGHT-TO-CARRY REFORM LEGISLATION: *The Kansas State Senate today voted 30 to10 to override Governor Kathleen Sebelius' veto of vital legislation that would allow law-abiding Kansans to protect themselves outside their homes.

*THE VIEW'S NO LONGER ROSIE:*One of the shrillest anti-gun celebries, Rosie O'Donnell, who often used her spot on T.V. talk-show _The View_ as a platform for her anti-gun blathering, recently failed to agree to terms of a contract extension and, thankfully, will be leaving the show.

*CONNECTICUT:*

_The Connecticut "Gun Trafficker Protection Act" is Back! _*Senate Bill 903 **has already passed the Senate Judiciary Committee. *SB 903 seeks to*make criminals out of burglary victims* by making it a crime to fail to report a gun theft to police within 72 hours of when the owner "discovered or should have discovered" the theft. *SB 903 also includes language that would subject gun owners to criminal investigation and jeopardy of prosecution even if they report the theft within the required time period!* *Please contact your State Legislators today at **(860) 240-0100** and strongly, yet respectfully, urge them to oppose SB 903.*


----------



## kwflatbed

Updates 5/5/2007 

Law Enforcement Agrees With NRA -- Again! Friday, May 04, 2007 *Nation's Law Enforcement Opposes Release of Data on Gun Owners*

For more than five years, cities suing the gun industry and anti-gun organizations have sought access to confidential law enforcement data on firearm traces - ecords that the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (BATFE) compiles when it traces firearms in response to requests from law enforcement agencies. These efforts have been redoubled in recent years under the prodding of New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg (R), who has funded a national television ad campaign that is so misleading that some television stations are refusing to run it because of its blatantly false statements!
The anti-gunners' intentions are clear-to conduct a massive fishing expedition aimed at driving gun dealers and gun manufacturers out of business through bogus lawsuits. This is a backdoor attempt to undermine "The Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act" passed by Congress and signed into law by President Bush in 2005. This landmark law blocks reckless, harassment lawsuits intended to hold gun manufacturers and dealers responsible for the misuse of firearms by criminals.
Every year since 2003, the U.S. Congress has passed increasingly strong language to keep this information confidential. The legislation-a series of "riders" to the appropriations bill that funds BATFE-is widely known as the "Tiahrt Amendment," after its sponsor, Rep. Todd Tiahrt (R-Kan.).
There are good reasons for keeping this information confidential, and for strengthening the Tiahrt Amendment and making it permanent, so that legislative battles needn't be fought every year, including:

*Releasing the information serves no useful purpose and may jeopardize the lives of law enforcement and ongoing investigations;*
_Traced guns aren't always "crime guns;" firearms may be traced for reasons unrelated to any armed crime;_
*Trace information remains available for law enforcement use.*
_(For more information on the "Tiahrt Amendment," please visit: www.nraila.org/Issues/FactSheets/Read.aspx?id=208.)_
Two leading voices in the nation's law enforcement community have once again lent their public support to NRA's efforts to ensure this sensitive data remains off limits to those who seek to use it to advance their personal anti-gun crusades, while ensuring the information remains available to law enforcement agencies in conjunction with bona fide criminal investigations, as has always been the case.
First came yet another affirmation of NRA's position by Chuck Canterbury, national president of the Fraternal Order of Police, who wrote in an April 24 column (www.kansas.com/205/story/52390.html): "&#8230;the officers in the field who are actually working illegal gun cases know that releasing sensitive information about pending cases can jeopardize the integrity of an investigation or even place the lives of undercover officers in danger. That is why the Fraternal Order of Police has always supported language protecting firearms trace data, now known as the 'Tiahrt Amendment.'"
Adding to the chorus of law enforcement support for the Tiahrt Amendment, on April 30 Michael Sullivan, acting director of the BATFE, had this to say (www.scrippsnews.com/node/22041),* "**ATF considers this information law-enforcement-**sensitive because it is often the first investigative lead in a case. We treat it no differently than fingerprint matches and other crime-scene information, since disclosure outside of law enforcement can tip off criminals to the investigation, compromise cases and endanger the lives of undercover officers, witnesses and confidential sources." *
NRA remains committed to ensuring confidentiality of sensitive law enforcement information, on two fronts:

NRA supports continuing and strengthening the annual appropriations riders that prevent abuse of this information outside legitimate criminal investigations.
In the 109th Congress, NRA supported H.R. 5005 by Rep. Lamar Smith (R-Tex.), which would make the disclosure ban permanent.
*Please continue to contact your U.S. Representative in support of the Tiahrt Amendment, and remind him or her that NRA and law enforcement remain united in support of this critical legislation. And please be sure to urge your family, friends, and fellow firearm owners to do the same!*
You may contact your U.S. Representative at (202) 225-3121. Additional contact information can be found using the "Write Your Representatives" feature at www.NRAILA.org.

NRA-ILA Opposes Justice Department Proposal

Friday, May 04, 2007 Last week, the U.S. Department of Justice sent a legislative proposal, along with a letter of support, to Congressional leaders. The legislative proposal would allow this - or any future - Attorney General _to deny a firearm purchase to individuals on terrorist "watch lists" without due process of law_. Anti-gun Senator Frank Lautenberg (D-NJ) has already introduced the legislation (S. 1237). 
As you would expect, NRA was quick to respond to this assault on our Second Amendment freedom.
Below you will find a link to the letter from NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox to Attorney General Alberto Gonzales expressing our strong opposition to this legislative proposal. *Please be sure to read the letter, and please be sure to contact your U.S. Senators and ask them to oppose S. 1237! *_You can call your U.S. Senators at (202) 224-3121._
http://www.nraila.org//news/read/InTheNews.aspx?ID=9354

Exploiting Tragedy -- Again Friday, May 04, 2007 Almost immediately following the horrific shootings on the campus of Virginia Tech, the anti-gun machine was revving into overdrive. Anti-gun politicians and gun control groups were having a field day jostling for an opportunity at any available microphone or in front of any camera. 
Amid the frenzy, Virginia Governor Tim Kaine made a statement that seemed to fall mostly on deaf ears. He said, "People who want to take this within 24 hours of the event and make it, you know, their political hobby horse to ride, I've got nothing but loathing for them. To those who want to, you know, try to make this into some little crusade, you know, I say take that elsewhere. Let this community deal with grieving individuals and be sensitive to those needs." 
NRA agreed, and proceeded accordingly. Unfortunately, groups such as the Brady Campaign refused to heed Governor Kaine's sound advice.

As the editors of National Review noted in their May 3 editorial: "A week after the massacre at Virginia Tech, gun-control advocate Sarah Brady distributed a letter seeking contributions of $32 - one buck for each of Seung-Hui Cho's victims." While "the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence saw the horror at Virginia Tech as an opportunity for fundraising and publicity," the editors wrote, "most elected officials, however, have responded with appropriate caution." 
As NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre recently said, "We've been debating gun control in this country for decades now. What does it hurt to pause for a few days in the midst of a tragedy to let the families of the victims grieve in peace, without being turned into a poster child either for gun rights or gun control? The answer, frankly, is it doesn't hurt anyone. Sure, you might not get to appear on national television to promote your agenda, but there's a time and a place for that. Even the brightest television studio lights can't hide the fact that you're standing in the shadow of an enormous tragedy in order to further your cause."

STATE ROUNDUP

MAINE: Maine's Hunting Rights in Jeopardy! Anti-hunting legislation, Legislative Document 1635, "An Act To Prohibit Recreational Bear Trapping," has been referred to the Committee on Inland Fisheries and Wildlife. This bill would abolish the open season on trapping bears, a long-standing Maine tradition. Please contact the Inland Fisheries and Wildlife Committee Members today and politely urge them to oppose LD 1635 and save a tradition of hunting that has been used by Maine hunters for decades. Senate members can be reached at (207) 287-1583, and House members can be contacted at (207) 287-4469.

MASSACHUSETTS: One-Gun-A-Month Bill Filed in Massachusetts! Governor Deval Patrick's (D) gun-rationing scheme has become a reality. House Bill 3991 is currently in the Judiciary Committee. This bill would limit law-abiding Massachusetts gun buyers from purchasing more than one firearm in a month's time. Please contact the Governor and the members of the Judiciary Committee and respectfully urge them to oppose this gun-rationing scheme.

RHODE ISLAND: Rhode Island Legislation Targeting Semi-Automatics! Firearm microstamping legislation has been referred to the House Judiciary Committee. For contact informatation for the House Judiciary Committee, please click here.: http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=2944


----------



## kwflatbed

Updates 5/12/2007

*D.C. CIRCUIT COURT AFFIRMS EARLIER PARKER RULING*

On Tuesday, the full U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. circuit, declined to review the decision in Parker v. District of Columbia--the case in March that upheld the Second Amendment as an individual right and struck down Washington, D.C.'s handgun ban. The decision not to review the case means that an earlier ruling by the three-judge panel will stand.

_*Gun Ban Activists Push More Restrictions at U.S. House Hearing:*_

A one-sided hearing Thursday in the House Oversight & Government Reform Subcommittee on Domestic Policy, chaired by long-shot presidential candidate Rep. Dennis Kucinich (D-Oh.), was used by anti-gunners as a platform for pushing the same, old, tired anti-gun restrictions.

*UNDERCOVER OPERATIONS MAY "STING" BLOOMBERG:*

In an effort to end the illegal, covert "Simulated Straw Purchase" stings that anti-gun New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg (R) has been misguidedly promoting of late, Virginia Attorney General Robert McDonnell (R) recently sent a letter to Bloomberg reminding him that Virginia's House Bill 2653--which prohibits gun dealer entrapment schemes such as those orchestrated by the Mayor--will go into effect this summer.

*IN MOORE TROUBLE:*

Once again, filmmaker Michael Moore is in the news, and the news is not good for him. A recent article in the on-line version of the Atlanta Journal Constitution reports Moore is under investigation by the U.S. Treasury Department for unauthorized travel to Cuba.

*CONNECTICUT:*_ Connecticut Anti-Gun Bill Still Pending in Committee!_ *Senate Bill 903*is still awaiting referral to the Public Safety and Security Committee*. *SB 903 seeks to*make criminals out of burglary victims* by making it a crime to fail to report a gun theft to police within 72 hours of when the owner "discovered or should have discovered" the theft. *SB 903 also includes language that would subject gun owners to criminal investigation and jeopardy of prosecution even if they report the theft within the required time period!* *Please call your Connecticut state lawmakers TODAY at (860) 240-0100 and strongly urge them to OPPOSE SB 903!*

*RHODE ISLAND:*_ Rhode Island Legislation Targeting Semi-Automatics!_ Firearm microstamping legislation has been referred to the House Judiciary Committee. For contact information for the House Judiciary Committee, please click here.


----------



## kwflatbed

Updates 5/19/2007

BLOOMBERG CALLS _FRATERNAL ORDER OF POLICE A "FRINGE ORGANIZATION" _

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Federal/Read.aspx?id=3007

Anti-gun New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg (R) is at it again. A recent New York Post article detailed how, at a breakfast sponsored by Ladies Home Journal, he took a swipe at the Fraternal Order of Police (FOP) for its support of the Tiahrt Amendment, which prohibits the disclosure of confidential firearm trace data except in the course of a bona fide criminal investigation. "It is one fringe organization," charged Bloomberg.

*MEEHAN-SHAYS AMENDMENT DEFEATED!*

For the second time this year, legislation infringing on American citizens' First Amendment rights was defeated in the U.S. Congress. On May 1, anti-gun Representatives Martin Meehan (D-Mass.) and Christopher Shays (R-Conn.) introduced H.R. 2093, legislation restricting grassroots lobbying. The "Meehan-Shays amendment" would have defined communications by organizations such as NRA, that were written with the intent of mobilizing citizens to contact Congress as "lobbying," subjecting those efforts to onerous registration and reporting requirements for the first time in American history. In the past Congress has specifically exempted grassroots mobilizing from the definition of "lobbying." Meehan offered H.R. 2093 as an amendment to H.R. 2316 (the "Honest Leadership and Open Government Act") at the House Judiciary Committee markup yesterday and it was defeated on a voice vote with only one of his colleagues speaking in its favor.

*S. 376 MOVES OUT OF COMMITTEE:*

We are happy to report that, this week, the Senate Judiciary Committee voted to report S. 376 favorably, without any of the many anti-gun amendments Sen. Edward Kennedy (D-Mass.) had threatened to propose. The bill is now available for consideration by the full Senate.

STATE ROUNDUP

*CONNECTICUT:*

_"Lost and Stolen" Legislation Stopped For The Time Being! _

The "Lost and Stolen" legislation was not brought up for a vote, which will kill the bill now. Unfortunately, it usually shows up later as an amendment on another bill. SB 903, would make it a crime to fail to report the lost or theft of a firearm within 72 hours of when you "discover or should have discovered" it missing. Please keep checking www.NRAILA.org for updates on this anti-gun issue.

*RHODE ISLAND (1)*

_Rhode Island Legislation Targeting Semi-Automatics!_

Firearm microstamping legislation has been referred to the House Judiciary Committee. HB 6343 would require that identifying marks, including the make, model, and serial number of the firearm be etched into the firing pin and breech face of a firearm so that these identifying marks are transferred to the cartridge case upon firing. *Please call the House Judiciary Committee and urge them to oppose HB 6343. **For contact information for the House Judiciary Committee, please click here.

RHODE ISLAND (2):

Rhode Island State Senate Seeking "Microstamping" Bill! 

Microstamping legislation was introduced and could soon be considered by the Senate Judiciary Committee. S 1012 would require that identifying marks, including the make, model, and serial number of the firearm be etched into the firing pin and breech face of a firearm so that these identifying marks are transferred to the cartridge case upon firing. Please call the Senate Judiciary Committee and urge them to oppose S 1012. For contact information for the Senate Judiciary Committee, please click here.*


----------



## kwflatbed

Updates 5/26/2007

*THEORY OF GUN CONTROL MEETS REALITY OF CRIME*

A May 15 story in _The Plain Dealer_ (Cleveland, Ohio) serves as a good reminder of how a person's support for gun control often changes after a personal experience with crime. State Representative Michael DeBose (D-12) of Cleveland was an opponent of Right-to-Carry, having voted against the measure twice. All that changed on the night of May 1, when he was confronted by two men, one of whom was wielding a gun. On that night, Rep. DeBose's sense of security in his neighborhood changed, as did his view on lawful citizens being able to defend themselves.

*MEMORIAL DAY: REFLECTION OF FREEDOM'S PAST AND FUTURE**:*While many Americans welcome this weekend as a chance to gather with family and friends, to barbeque in the great outdoors, and to miss a day of work on Monday, we must always remember exactly what we commemorate this weekend-our fallen brothers and sisters who paid the ultimate sacrifice to preserve our freedom and the freedom of millions of others whose names they didn't even know.

*MAKE YOURSELF HEARD AT TOWN HALL MEETINGS!* Congress will be on its Memorial Day District Work Period next week. During this time, your Senators and Representative will be back home in their states and districts.

Many lawmakers use this time to hold town hall meetings, and take questions from their constituents. These meetings offer a tremendous opportunity for you to _personally_ voice your strong support for a number of pro-gun bills pending in Congress.

STATE ROUNDUP_(please click to see any updates on states not listed below.)_ 

*CONNECTICUT:*

Anti-Gun Bill Heading to Connecticut House for Consideration! 

Senate Bill 938 would make it a crime for gun owners to not report the loss or theft of a firearm with 72 hours of when you "discover or should have discovered" it missing. Reporting the loss or theft of a handgun to police, would immediately trigger an investigation into the whether he "should have discovered" the missing gun(s) and exposes himself to criminal prosecution. Under this bill, which now applies only to handguns, police and prosecutors retain total discretion for what constitutes "should have discovered." Please call your State Representative TODAY at (860) 240-0400 and urge him or her to OPPOSE Senate Bill 938.

*MASSACHUSETTS:*

One-Gun-A-Month Bill Still Looming In Massachusetts! 

House Bill 3991, filed by Governor Deval Patrick (D) is still pending in the Judiciary Committee. This proposal would limit law-abiding Massachusetts gun buyers from purchasing more than one firearm per month. Please contact the Judiciary Committee members today and respectfully urge them to oppose H 3991 and any other proposal that limits the rights of lawful gun owners. Also, please contact Governor Patrick and politely ask him to withdraw this anti-gun legislation. Contact information can be found by clicking here.

*MAINE (1):*

Maine's Hunting Heritage Still at Stake!

On Wednesday, May 23, the Maine State House voted 82-60 to accept a report recommending that Legislative Document 1635 be defeated. The vote essentially "kills" Legislative Document 1635, "An Act To Prohibit Recreational Bear Trapping." Please contact your State Senator today at (207) 287-1583 and ask him or her to accept the "ought not to pass" committee report.

*MAINE (2):*

Bill to Establish Waiting Periods in Maine! 

Legislative Document 361 would mandate a 10-day waiting period for certain individuals who purchase firearms in Maine. The bill has been placed on the House calendar for a possible vote. Please contact your State Representative at (207) 287-4469 and ask them to vote to accept the "ought not to pass" committee report.


----------



## kwflatbed

Updates 6/2/2007








Continue To Urge Support Of Tiahrt Amendment

For more than five years, cities suing the gun industry and anti-gun organizations have sought access to confidential law enforcement data on firearm traces - records that the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (BATFE) compiles when it traces firearms in response to requests from law enforcement agencies.

*Nevada Governor Jim Gibbons Signs NRA-Backed "Emergency Powers Protection Act"*










This week, Nevada Governor Jim Gibbons (R) signed into law NRA-backed Assembly Bill 95 (AB95)--the "Emergency Powers Firearms Protection Act." This new law will prevent a governmental entity or law enforcement agency from confiscating firearms from law-abiding citizens during a declared state of emergency.

*NRA Joins Lawsuit To Protect Ohio Firearms Preemption:*

On Tuesday, NRA entered (as a defendant-intervenor) into a lawsuit brought by the City of Cleveland against the State of Ohio, in an attempt to usurp state firearms law pertaining to the possession, sale and transportation of firearms in Ohio. If the court accepts NRA's intervention, NRA will be able to participate fully on behalf of our members in defending the state preemption law that NRA was instrumental in passing.

STATE ROUNDUP

*CONNECTICUT:*

"Lost and Stolen" Gun Bill Still Pending in Connecticut House! 

On Wednesday, May 23, the Connecticut Senate amended Senate Bill 903 into Senate Bill 938 and approved it by a vote of 24 to 11. Senate Bill 938 will now make it a crime for gun owners to not report the loss or theft of a firearm with 72 hours of when you "discover or should have discovered" it missing. Reporting the loss or theft of a handgun to police would immediately trigger an investigation into the whether the owner "should have discovered" the missing gun and exposes the owner to criminal prosecution. Please call your State Representative TODAY at (860) 240-0400 and urge him or her to OPPOSE Senate Bill 938.

*MASSACHUSETTS:*

One-Gun-A-Month Bill Still Looming In Massachusetts! 

House Bill 3991, filed by Governor Deval Patrick (D) is still pending in the Judiciary Committee. This proposal would prohibit law-abiding Massachusetts gun buyers from purchasing more than one firearm per month. Please contact the Judiciary Committee members today and respectfully urge them to oppose H 3991 and any other proposal that limits the rights of lawful gun owners. Also, please contact Governor Patrick and politely ask him to withdraw this anti-gun legislation. Contact information can be found by clicking here.

*MAINE (1):*

Legislature Defends Maine's Hunting Heritage! 

On Wednesday, May 23, the Maine House of Representatives voted 82-60 to uphold an "ought not to pass" recommendation for Legislative Document 1635, "An Act To Prohibit Recreational Bear Trapping." LD 1635 would have abolished the open season on trapping bears. Bear trapping has been a long-standing method of bear hunting in Maine. In fact, the bear management program is based upon the use of this form of hunting in order to maintain a healthy bear population in Maine. Please contact your State Senator today at (207) 287-1583 and your State Representative at (207) 287-1400 to thank them for accepting the "ought not to pass" committee report for LD1635.

*MAINE (2):*

Waiting Period Bill Defeated in Maine! 

Legislative Document 361, legislation that would have mandated a 10-day waiting period for certain individuals who purchase firearms in Maine, was defeated this week. Please contact your State Representative at (207) 287-4469 and your State Senator at (207) 287-1540 to thank them for preserving your Second Amendment rights.


----------



## kwflatbed

Updates 6/9/2007

*ANTI-GUN SENATOR DOES BLOOMBERG'S BIDDING* --
*Yanks Tiahrt Amendment From Appropriations Bill*

Anti-gun Senator Barbara Mikulski (D-Md.), Chairwoman of the Commerce, Justice, Science (CJS) Appropriations Subcommittee, announced she will not include the Tiahrt Amendment in the CJS appropriations bill. In doing so, Mikulski will defy the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (BATFE) and the Fraternal Order of Police --supporters of the Amendment -- and instead chose to do the bidding of New York City Mayor Michael 
Bloomberg (R). While a temporary setback, that is not the final step in the Senate process.

*Brady (Disinformation) Campaign Begins Against Parker v. D.C.*

_Parker_ v._ D.C._ may be headed for the U.S. Supreme Court, and the Brady Campaign is worried. In the case, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit declared that the right to arms is an _individual_ right, not limited to active-duty members of the militia, and that D.C.'s bans on handguns, and on having guns assembled and loaded at home, violate the Second Amendment.
The announcement by D.C. city officials that they are considering appealing to the Court has sent the Brady Campaign into panic mode. Brady president, Paul Helmke, blurted out that "The D.C. law is an easy one to shoot at. Factually, it's a tougher one to get behind and defend. Why is this the one we're going to be taking up to the Supremes?"

STATE ROUNDUP

_*CONNECTICUT:* _

"Lost or Stolen" Firearms Bill Becomes Reality in Connecticut!

Unfortunately, after four years of successfully keeping the "lost or stolen" firearms bill from becoming law in Connecticut, the State House caved into anti-gun rhetoric and passed Senate Bill 938. SB 938 will make it a crime to fail to report the loss or theft of a handgun to police within 72 hours of when you "discover or should have discovered" it missing. This law will also trigger two more investigations to determine whether or not you "should have discovered" the missing handgun and whether or not you are a "gun trafficker." Please take the time to contact those Legislators who voted " Yes" to turning crime victims into criminals and voice your strong disappointment in their support for this bill. Legislators can be reached at (860) 240-0100 or for help identifying your Legislator and further contact information please click here.

*MASSACHUSETTS:*

"One-Gun-A-Month" Bill Still Looming In Massachusetts! 

House Bill 3991, filed by Governor Deval Patrick (D), is still pending in the Judiciary Committee. This proposal would prohibit law-abiding Massachusetts gun buyers from purchasing more than one firearm per month. Please contact the Judiciary Committee members today and respectfully urge them to oppose H 3991 and any other proposal that limits the rights of lawful gun owners. Also, please contact Governor Patrick and politely ask him to withdraw this anti-gun legislation. Contact information can be found by clicking here.


----------



## kwflatbed

Updates 6/16/2007

*H.R. 2640, THE "NICS IMPROVEMENT ACT," *
*PASSES HOUSE BY VOICE VOTE*

On June 13, the U.S. House of Representatives overwhelmingly passed H.R. 2640, the "NICS Improvement Act," by a voice vote. H.R. 2640 is consistent with NRA's decades-long support for measures to prohibit firearm purchases by those who have been adjudicated by a court as mentally defective or as a danger to themselves or others. Additionally, H.R. 2640 makes needed, and long overdue, improvements to the National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS).

While the media continues to characterize this bill as a "gun-control" measure, nothing could be further from the truth. The national media either have not bothered to read and accurately assess the text of the bill, or are deliberately manipulating and "spinning" the facts in order to stir up controversy and forward their agendas. 
Here are the facts: H.R. 2640 would provide financial incentives to states to make records of prohibited individuals available for use in the NICS, and would also require federal agencies to provide such records. *Those blocked from buying a gun due to these newly provided and updated records in the NICS are already prohibited under current law from owning firearms*. 
The basic goal of the bill is to make NICS as instant, fair, and accurate as possible. While no piece of legislation will stop a madman bent on committing horrific crimes, those who have been found mentally incompetent by a court should be included in the NICS as they are already prohibited under federal law from owning firearms. H.R. 2640 is sound legislation that makes numerous improvements over existing federal law, including:

Certain types of mental health orders will no longer prohibit a person from possessing or receiving firearms. Adjudications that have expired or been removed, or commitments from which a person has been completely released with no further supervision required, will no longer prohibit the legal purchase of a firearm.
Excluding federal decisions about a person's mental health that consist only of a medical diagnosis, without a specific finding that the person is dangerous or mentally incompetent. This provision addresses concerns about disability decisions by the Veterans Administration concerning our brave men and women in uniform. (In 2000, as a parting shot at our service members, the Clinton Administration forced the names of almost 90,000 veterans and veterans' family members to be added to a "prohibited" list; H.R. 2640 would help many of these people get their rights restored.)
Requiring all participating federal or state agencies to establish "relief from disability" programs that would allow a person to get the mental health prohibition removed, either administratively or in court. This type of relief has not been available at the federal level for the past 15 years.
Ensuring-as a permanent part of federal law-that _no fee or tax_ is associated with a NICS check, an NRA priority for nearly a decade. While NRA has supported annual appropriations amendments with the same effect, those amendments must be renewed every year. This provision would not expire.
Requiring an audit of past spending on NICS projects to find out if funds appropriated for NICS were misusedfor unrelated purposes.
Neither current federal law, nor H.R. 2640, would prohibit gun possession by people who have voluntarily sought psychological counseling or checked themselves into a hospital:

Current law only prohibits gun possession by people who have been "adjudicated as a mental defective" or "committed to any mental institution." Current BATFE regulations specifically exclude commitments for observation and voluntary commitments. Records of voluntary treatment also would not be available under federal and state health privacy laws.
Similarly, voluntary drug or alcohol treatment would not be reported to NICS. First, voluntary treatment is not a "commitment." Second, current federal law on gun possession by drug users, as applied in BATFE regulations, only prohibits gun ownership by those whose "unlawful [drug] use has occurred recently enough to indicate that the individual is actively engaged in such conduct."
In short, neither current law nor this legislation would affect those who voluntarily get psychological help. No person who needs help for a mental health or substance abuse problem should be deterred from seeking that help due to fear of losing Second Amendment rights.
This bill now moves to the Senate for consideration. NRA will continue to work throughout this Congressional process and vigilantly monitor this legislation to ensure that any changes to the NICS benefit lawful gun purchasers, while ensuring that those presently adjudicated by the courts as mentally defective are included in the system.

*If anti-gun Members of Congress succeed in attaching any anti-gun amendments to this bill, we will withdraw support and strongly oppose it!*

For additional information, please click here: http://www.nraila.org/Issues/FactSheets/Read.aspx?id=219&issue=018.

_*BLOOMBERG GOING GLOBAL:*_

On Monday, Canada's _CBC News_ reported on Mayor Michael Bloomberg's "Mayors Against Illegal Guns" coalition turning its sights toward the Great White North. Anti-gun Toronto Mayor David Miller, an advocate of a ban on private handgun ownership, is being courted by coalition member, Buffalo Mayor Byron Brown, to join its ranks.

*SENATORS CONRAD AND ROBERTS, REP'S. POMEROY AND MORAN, INTRODUCE "OPEN FIELDS INITIATIVE" BILLS--**Measures Would Increase Access to Hunting Grounds:*

On May 24, Senators Kent Conrad (D-N.D.) and Pat Roberts (R-Kans.), and Representatives Jerry Moran (R-Kans.) and Earl Pomeroy (D-N.D.), introduced S. 1502 and H.R. 2473, the Voluntary Public Access and Wildlife Habitat Incentive Program Act of 2007.

STATE ROUNDUP_(please click to see any updates on states not listed below.)_

_*CONNECTICUT:*

"Lost or Stolen" Firearms Bill Becomes Reality in Connecticut!

Unfortunately, after four years of successfully keeping the "lost or stolen" firearms bill from becoming law in Connecticut, the State House caved in to anti-gun rhetoric and passed Senate Bill 938. SB 938 will make it a crime to fail to report the loss or theft of a handgun to police within 72 hours of when you "discover or should have discovered" it missing. This law will also trigger two more investigations to determine whether or not you "should have discovered" the missing handgun and whether or not you are a "gun trafficker." Please take the time to contact those Legislators who voted " Yes" to turning crime victims into criminals and voice your strong disappointment in their support for this bill. Legislators can be reached at (860) 240-0100 or for help identifying your legislator and further contact information please click here.

*MASSACHUSETTS:*

"One-Gun-A-Month" Bill Still Looming In Massachusetts! 

House Bill 3991, filed by Governor Deval Patrick (D), is still pending in the Judiciary Committee. This proposal would prohibit law-abiding Massachusetts gun buyers from purchasing more than one firearm per month. Please contact the Judiciary Committee members today and respectfully urge them to oppose H 3991 and any other proposal that limits the rights of lawful gun owners. Also, please contact Governor Patrick and politely ask him to withdraw this anti-gun legislation. Contact information can be found by clicking here.

_


----------



## kwflatbed

Updates 6/23/2007

*"NICS IMPROVEMENT AMENDMENTS ACT"*
*NOT GUN CONTROL!*

Last week, when the U.S. House of Representatives overwhelmingly passed H.R. 2640, "The NICS Improvement Amendments Act," by a voice vote, some gun owners were confused as to the exact scope and effect of this proactive reform bill. Let's look at the facts.

H.R. 2640 provides federal funds to states to update their mental health records, to ensure that those _currently prohibited under federal law_ from owning a gun because of mental health adjudications are included in the National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS). For many years, NRA has supported ensuring that those who have been adjudicated mentally incompetent are screened by the NICS.

In several ways this bill is better for gun owners than current law. Under H.R. 2640, certain types of mental health orders will no longer prohibit a person from possessing or receiving a firearm. Examples are adjudications that have expired or been removed, or commitments from which a person has been completely released with no further supervision required. Also excluded are federal decisions about a person's mental health that consist only of a medical diagnosis, without a specific finding that the person is dangerous or mentally incompetent. The latter provision addresses very real concerns about disability decisions by the Veterans Administration concerning our brave men and women in uniform. Remember that one of the Clinton Administration's last acts was to force the names of almost 90,000 veterans and veterans' family members to be added to a "prohibited" list. H.R. 2640 would help many of these people get their rights restored. H.R. 2640 will also require all participating federal or state agencies to establish "relief from disability" programs that would allow a person to get the mental health prohibition removed, either administratively or in court. This type of relief has not been available at the federal level for the past 15 years.

This legislation will also ensure -- as a permanent part of federal law -- that _no fee or tax_ is associated with a NICS check -- a NRA priority for nearly a decade! While NRA has supported annual appropriations amendments with the same effect, those amendments must be renewed every year. _This provision would not expire_. H.R. 2640 will also mandate an audit of past spending on NICS projects to determine if funds were misusedin any way.

It is also important to note what H.R. 2640 will _not_ do. This bill _will not_ add any new classes of prohibited persons to NICS, and it _will not_ prohibit gun possession by people who have voluntarily sought psychological counseling or checked themselves into a hospital for treatment.

So why the confusion?

First and foremost, the national media elite is irate that NRA has been able to roll back significant portions of the Clinton Administration's anti-gun agenda and pass pro-active legislation in Congress and in many states. They are desperate to put a "gun control" spin on anything they can. The only real question here is -- given the media's long-standing and flagrant bias on the gun issue -- why are some gun owners suddenly swallowing the bait?

Second, some people simply do not like the NICS. In 1993, Congress passed the Brady Act, including a mandatory five-day waiting period, over strong NRA opposition. Due to NRA's insistence, that waiting period was allowed to sunset in 1998, once the NICS was up and running nationwide. Now that the NICS is in place, it makes sense to ensure that this system works as instantly, fairly, and accurately as possible.

Also troubling to many is the fact that Rep. Carolyn McCarthy (D-N.Y.) is a cosponsor of the bill. Carolyn McCarthy is among the most anti-gun Members of Congress. She has introduced another bill, H.R. 1022, which represents the most sweeping gun ban in history. But Rep. McCarthy is not the only co-sponsor of H.R. 2640. She was joined by some of the most pro-gun members of the House of Representatives in crafting this bill, including John Dingell (D-Mich.), Rick Boucher (D-Va.), and Lamar Smith (R-Tex.). A few years ago, when Congress passed a bill allowing airline pilots to be armed, one of the lead sponsors was anti-gun Senator Barbara Boxer (D-Ca.). Sen. Boxer's support of that legislation did not cause gun owners to oppose it. 
Finally, some people have asked why the bill passed on a voice vote. The reality is that there's nothing unusual about passing a widely supported bill by voice vote. Even so, the House rules allow any House member to request a recorded vote on any issue, and in practice, those requests are universally granted. Despite having that option on the floor, no representative asked for a roll call on this bill.

H.R. 2640 is now pending in the Senate. Rest assured that if the anti-gunners use this legislation as a vehicle to advance gun control restrictions, NRA will pull our support for the bill and vigorously oppose its passage!

(For additional information, please click here: _http://www.nraila.org/Issues/FactSheets/Read.aspx?id=219&issue=018_.)

*BLOOMBERG HATES TO MISS A PARTY:*I

n a surprise announcement this week, New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg (R) took a step toward a possible 2008 Presidential run when he renounced his affiliation with the Republican Party and declared himself an Independent.

*SOUTHERN STATES PBA SUPPORTS TIAHRT AMENDMENT: *

The Southern States Police Benevolent Association (PBA) recently sent a letter of support to U.S. Representative Tiahrt (R), the sponsor of the amendment.

*YOUR ACTION NEEDED ON TWO IMPORTANT ANTI-HUNTING MEASURES! *

A "Polar Bear Protection Act" rider, offered by Senator Jack Reed (D-RI), was adopted yesterday by the Senate Appropriations Committee to the Interior appropriations bill.

This appropriations rider would prohibit the use of federal funds to issue permits for the importation of trophies of polar bears legally taken from healthy populations in Canada. Stand-alone bills H.R. 2327 and S.R. 1406 would do the same thing. Sportsmen's groups have sent a letter to Congress urging them to consider the facts and not support this bill on its emotional appeal. While few hunters ever have the opportunity to pursue polar bears, all sportsmen must have their voices heard in this critical matter because this is simply one more step in the anti-hunting lobby's effort to incrementally ban all hunting. If they are allowed to prevail regarding the emotional ban on polar bear imports, they will move on to more commonly hunted game.

Also, Senator Diane Feinstein (D-CA) included a provision in the Interior appropriations bill that will result in the overturning of current law and assure the extermination hundreds of healthy elk and mule deer on Santa Rosa Island, off the coast of California. Siding with environmental extremists, Feinstein claims that the Kaibab deer and Roosevelt elk on Santa Rosa Island are destroying natural vegetation and thus, should be indiscriminately exterminated. The Feinstein-sponsored provision would repeal language offered by Representative Duncun Hunter (R-CA) that was enacted into law last year.
Santa Rosa Roosevelt elk and Kaibab mule deer are unique and invaluable, as they are free from Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) and other ailments that threaten the species on the mainland. Forty miles of Pacific Ocean offer them a sanctuary from disease. The healthy and thriving herds can be used as breeding stock to repopulate in case of disaster on the mainland.

The NRA, Safari Club International, the Congressional Sportsmen's Foundation, and other sportsmen organizations are fighting these provisions as they make their way through Congress. Please contact your U.S. Senators and urge them to oppose theses provisions.

Because the Interior appropriations bill will be considered in the House on Tuesday and Wednesday, it is critical that you also call your U.S. Representative *immediately*, and urge him or her to oppose any amendment imposing restrictions on the importation of polar bear trophies or any measure that would result in the extermination of Kaibab deer and Roosevelt elk on Santa Rosa Island.

For contact information for your elected officials, you can use the "Write Your Representatives" feature at www.NRAILA.org, or you can call your U.S. Senators at (202) 224 3121, and your U.S. Representative at (202) 225-3121.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates on states not listed below.)_ 

*MASSACHUSETTS:*

"One-Gun-A-Month" Bill Still Looming In Massachusetts! 

House Bill 3991, filed by Governor Deval Patrick (D), is still pending in the Judiciary Committee. This proposal would prohibit law-abiding Massachusetts gun buyers from purchasing more than one firearm per month. Please contact the Judiciary Committee members today and respectfully urge them to oppose H 3991 and any other proposal that limits the rights of lawful gun owners. Also, please contact Governor Patrick and politely ask him to withdraw this anti-gun legislation. Contact information can be found by clicking here.


----------



## kwflatbed

Urgent Update 6/27/2007

*America's Most Radical Anti-Hunting Organization*
*Attempting to Take Major Step Toward Goal of Banning All Hunting*

The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) and other radical hunting ban organizations are attempting to capitalize on raw emotion to take a major step in Congress toward their primary goal of ending all hunting species by species. They are taking a page from the incremental playbook of the gun ban crowd.
HSUS is attempting to amend H.R. 2643, the House Interior Appropriations Bill, to effectively prohibit Americans from hunting polar bears from healthy and sustainable populations in Canada. As all sportsmen know, hunters provide the funding and motivation for wildlife conservation worldwide. There is no better example of this than the modern polar bear conservation efforts. 
Contrary to HSUS' emotional and misleading claims, the proposed amendment will not reduce the number of polar bears killed by hunters in Canada. The Canadian government, based upon principles of sound science, will continue to issue bear tags to native populations. Those tags will continue to be filled by native subsistence hunters and hunters from other nations. The amendment will, however, reduce funding for polar bear conservation by significantly decreasing the revenue raised through tag sales.
While only a small number of American hunters will ever have the opportunity to hunt polar bears, this is a critical issue for every U.S. hunter. HSUS' Wayne Pacelle said it best when he boasted, "We will take it species by species until all hunting is stopped." Today it is polar bears but they will be going after the species you hunt tomorrow. They have already campaigned to stop the hunting of doves, black bears, cougar and deer in numerous jurisdictions throughout America.
*The vote on this anti-hunting amendment is likely to occur within the next 24 hours. Please act now to save the future of our time honored hunting heritage. Call or email your Congressman and ask him or her to vote "NO" on the Inslee Polar Bear Amendment to H.R. 2643.*
Call your U.S. Representative at (202) 225-3121. To send email or for additional contact information for your elected officials, you can use the "Write Your Representatives" feature at www.NRAILA.org.


----------



## kwflatbed

Update 6/30/2007

*U.S. SENATE APPROPRIATIONS COMMITTEE PASSES* *SHELBY AMENDMENT PROTECTING TRACE DATA SECURITY*

NRA-ILA welcomed the U.S. Senate Appropriations Committee's action yesterday to reinstate language commonly known as the Tiahrt Amendment into the Commerce, Justice, and Science appropriations bill. The amendment, offered by Senator Richard Shelby (R-AL), passed with broad bipartisan support. This language would keep sensitive firearm trace information in the hands of law enforcement and out of the hands of politicians and special interest groups to use to further their anti-gun crusades. The committee also rejected a Lautenberg-Feinstein Amendment that would have gutted the Shelby Amendment.

*ANTI-HUNTING INSLEE-LOBIONDO POLAR BEAR AMENDMENT DEFEATED:*

NRA applauds this week's Congressional vote to defeat the Inslee-LoBiondo Amendment to H.R. 2643, the House Interior Appropriations bill. The amendment was defeated 188-242.

"The defeat of the Inslee-LoBiondo Amendment is a significant victory for hunters and another demoralizing defeat for the anti-hunting Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) and American Hunters and Shooters Association (AHSA)," declared NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox. "The anti-hunting lobby persists in their effort to try to ban hunting, species by species everywhere, even though the science and the facts are not on their side. Well today, those anti-hunting extremists lost."

*NRA COMMENTS ON SUPREME COURT DECISION IN WISCONSIN RIGHT-TO-LIFE CAMPAIGN FINANCE SUIT:*

NRA commends this week's decision by the United States Supreme Court that limits the reach of the Bi-Partisan Campaign Reform Act of 2002 (BCRA) in its restriction of pre-election advertising. The NRA filed an amicus brief in the Wisconsin Right-to-Life case.

*RAISING AWARENESS ON-LINE: PERSON-TO-PERSON-TO-PERSON NETWORKING:*

Internet social networking has exploded in recent years. Websites such as MySpace, YouTube, and Facebook attract millions of teens and young adults. These on-line communities foster a connection between their users, and user-generated content (like pictures, profiles, music, video) is all the rage with young adults, often to the bewilderment of their elders.

Until recently, this has been unexplored territory for NRA's grassroots efforts. Not anymore!

*MAKE YOURSELF HEARD AT TOWN HALL MEETINGS!*

Congress will be on its Independence Day District Work Period next week. During this time, your Senators and Representative will be back home in their states and districts.

*Please contact your lawmakers' district offices and ask when they plan to hold their town hall meetings during the break.* If you do not know the number for your lawmakers' district offices, you can use the "Write Your Representatives" tool at www.NRAILA.org, or call the NRA-ILA Grassroots Division at (800) 392-8683.

*NOW CASTING FOR "THE ALASKA EXPERIMENT": *

Ricochet Television, a major network television producer, is conducting a nationwide search to find daring outdoorsmen and women to take part in a brand new adventure docu-series for an undisclosed high profile cable network. The television series will be shot on location in Alaska and is about survival in the great outdoors. A wilderness expert will assist the cast once they are selected. _Hunting with firearms,_ building shelter, preparing for the cold, and gathering food are an integral part of the new show. *Adventurers interested in applying should call (888) 7CASTING, or log onto **www.TheAlaskaExperiment.com** for the application and more information.*

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

Update 7/7/2007

*PROPOSED "SAFETY" REGULATIONS WOULD DRY UP AMMUNITION SALES *











The Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) has proposed new rules that would have a dramatic effect on the storage and transportation of ammunition and handloading components. The proposed rule indiscriminately treats ammunition, powder and primers as "explosives."

The public comment period ends July 12. To file your own comment, or to learn more about the OSHA proposal, click here or go to http://www.regulations.gov/ and search for Docket Number OSHA-2007-0032"; you can read OSHA's proposal and learn how to submit comments electronically, or by fax or mail.










*MISSOURI GOVERNOR SIGNS CASTLE DOCTRINE, HUNTING PRESERVATION BILLS INTO LAW**: *

In a recent fly-around tour across Missouri, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox joined Governor Matt Blunt (R) at bill signing ceremonies for two of NRA-ILA's top legislative priorities. SB 62, Missouri's "Castle Doctrine" bill, removes the "duty to retreat" for victims of criminal attack; while SB 225, the "Hunting Heritage Protection Areas Act," preserves important wildlife habitat and hunting opportunities for future Missouri generations.

STATE ROUNDUP

_(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

Update 7/14/2007

*THE FACTS ABOUT OSHA'S AMMUNITION PROPOSAL:* 

A recent proposal for new "explosives safety" regulations by the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) has rightly caused a flurry of concern among gun owners and those in the firearm business. OSHA had set out to make legitimate updates to workplace safety regulations pertaining to explosives; unfortunately, the proposed rule goes far beyond regulating true explosives. The proposed rules include restrictions that very few gun stores, sporting goods stores, shippers, or ammunition dealers could comply with.

STATE ROUNDUP_(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## BB-59

Very basically it say any time that explosives are moved including ammunition, gun powder, and primers, that everyone would have to evacuate the building. 

And no LE was not exempt.


----------



## kwflatbed

Update 8/4/07

*eBay Expands Its Anti-Gun Policy:*

Years ago, eBay banned the sale of all complete firearms on its online auction and shopping website. However, they did continue to allow the sale of parts and many accessories. This week, a spokesman for eBay announced that the company would ban the sale of all gun-and-ammunition-related parts and components.

STATE ROUNDUP_(please click to see)_

*MAINE: *
Session Ends With Two Pro-Gun Measures Enacted Into Law

Governor John Baldacci (D) signed two important pro-gun bills into law. Championed by State Representative Rich Cebra (R-101), LD148 would direct the Commissioner of Public Safety to work in cooperation with the Attorney General to conduct a comprehensive review of other states' concealed weapon laws for the purpose of identifying and seeking other states with which Maine may enter into a concealed weapon reciprocity agreement. Also sponsored by Representative Cebra, LD1156 will amend the Maine Criminal Code to protect individuals from civil prosecution if the degree of force was justified.


----------



## kwflatbed

8 25/07

*Poll Finds 66% Of Voters Want No New Gun Laws*​A recent Zogby International poll conducted for _Associated Television News_ found that 66% of the American voting public rejects the idea that new gun control laws are needed. 
The poll asked: "Which of the following two statements regarding gun control comes closer to your own opinion? 
*Statement A:* There needs to be new and tougher gun control legislation to help in the fight against gun crime. 
*Statement B: *There are enough laws on the books. What is needed is better enforcement of current laws regarding gun control." 
Conversely, the poll found that just 31% of the American public thinks new and tougher gun control laws are needed, and that voters who support better enforcement of existing gun laws are found across virtually all demographic groups, and in all regions of the country.

*Jesse Jackson Announces A Day Of Anti-Gun Reckoning--And What You Can Do About It:*

On August 28, Rev. Jesse Jackson is organizing an anti-gun protest in up to 25 cities nationwide. Not willing to lay the blame for crime on criminals, Jackson and his cronies claim, "people who buy guns from gun shops kill people." Since the sale of every firearm from every licensed gun dealer is subject to a background check, it is unclear how the millions of law-abiding Americans who go through this mandated check and legally "buy guns from gun shops" are responsible for killing people. Then again, though, Jackson is never one to let the facts get in the way of a misguided PR opportunity.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## BB-59

We, Law Enforcement have to start getting involved before we loose our 2nd Amendment Rights.

Contact our unions and shake the Tree of Liberty!


----------



## kwflatbed

Updates: 8/31/07

*PANEL ON VIRGINIA TECH MURDERS PUSHES ANTI-GUN AGENDA* ​
Yesterday, the "Virginia Tech Review Panel" released its report on April's horrific mass murder on campus. Most media attention has rightly focused on failures of communication. These include failures to share information between university officials, mental health counselors, campus police, and killer Seung Hui Cho's parents, as well as the university's failure to promptly notify students, faculty and staff promptly about the first two shootings on campus. Yet while the panel effectively reviewed those issues, it used its chapter on "Gun Purchase and Campus Policies" to promote an anti-gun agenda that has no relationship to this spring's tragedy. Many of its findings and recommendations are contradictory; none would have had an effect on Cho's rampage.

*Recent Study On Media Bias Shows Need For Gun Owners To Speak Out:*

The Culture and Media Institute (CMI) recently released a report entitled "The Media Assault on the Second Amendment." Its findings will not surprise you. 
According to the study, in the first seven months of 2007, the three major networks ran some 650 stories on firearm-related homicides, yet only two covering the use of guns for self-defense. Considering guns are used three to five times more often for self-defense than to commit a crime, this disproportion is staggering.

*Commemorating Katrina's Second Anniversary - And Vowing Never To Forget:*

As we commemorate the second anniversary of the devastating hurricane that ravished the New Orleans-area, let us remember _all _of its victims, including the Second Amendment. With local law enforcement officials engaged in a concerted effort to confiscate the lawfully owned arms of New Orleans' residents after the storm, those who claimed "it could never happen here" learned that the U.S. is not immune to illegal gun confiscations. If you've forgotten how the Second Amendment was trampled upon following Hurricane Katrina, or if you have friends or family members who still naively believe "it can't happen here," please see NRA's compelling video on the subject by _clicking here_.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

Updates 9/8/07

*SENATE VOTES TO ADDRESS U.N. GUN BAN CRUSADE* ​








With the United Nations continuing its efforts to enact draconian, transnational gun control laws in countries around the world, yesterday the U.S. Senate passed the Foreign Operations appropriations bill, which included an amendment by Senator David Vitter (R-LA) that seeks to address the U.N.'s ongoing international gun ban efforts.

*Corruption Run Amok Within Anti-Gun Ranks:*

A recent spate of contemptible allegations has shaken up some prominent players within the ranks of the anti-gun community.










*D.C. Officially Petitions SCOTUS To Hear Gun Ban Case:*

This week, the District of Columbia formally filed its petition for review, asking the Supreme Court to hear its appeal of _Parker_ v. _District of Columbia _(now _District of Columbia_ v. _Heller_).

*National Gathering Of Conservatives To Feature NRA Grassroots Seminar:*

Conservatives from around the country will convene in Reno, NV, October 11-13, for the 2007 "Conservative Leadership Conference" (CLC). In addition to the numerous training seminars and political discussions featuring some of the nation's most prominent political figures and movement leaders, NRA-ILA Grassroots Director Glen Caroline will be conducting a seminar titled: "Grassroots Lobbying: Turning Up The Heat." For more information on CLC '07 and to register, please visit http://www.clc07.com/.

*Register To Vote For THIS YEAR'S Elections!*

With the 2007 Election season in full swing in five states (Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, New Jersey, and Virginia), it is critical that gun owners and gun rights supporters register to vote in advance of state deadlines. Make no mistake, the opponents of our freedom will be working this year to gain momentum going into the all-important 2008 contests. It is critical that we as gun owners are registered to vote and that we most assuredly vote on Election Day. 
To assist you in registering to vote this year, NRA-ILA has a number of tools available. Please click here: www.nraila.org/ActionCenter/GetInvolvedLocally/VoterInformation.aspx?st and choose your state to find out all the voter registration dates, deadlines, and requirements for this year's elections. Click here: https://ssl.capwiz.com/nra/e4/nvra/?action=formhere to print a voter registration application that you can complete and return by mail, please. You may also obtain voter registration information by calling the ILA Grassroots Division at (800) 392-VOTE (8683). 
_Let's make sure that we in the pro-Second Amendment community do all we can in registering to vote and voting this year!_

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

On Friday, September 21, from 8:30-5:00, NRA is holding its Celebration of American Values at the Capital Hilton in Washington, D.C. The event is being covered live by C-SPAN. Please be sure to watch this important presentation. Also, please be sure to call C-SPAN immediately and tell the station that you're enjoying the coverage so that they'll continue to carry this and other NRA events. Please, also be sure to be on the lookout for news reports of this important event on other major networks.

Thank you very much.

Harry
NRA Life Endowment Member
NRA-ILA Advocate

NRA has mixed reaction to GOP candidates' pledges to defend gun owners and punish criminals (By Susan Milligan, Globe Staff)

During NRA speech, Giuliani answers call of the wife (TodaysGlobe("9/22/07","Boston Globe, 9/22/07") Today's Globe)

*"Heralding" The Truth And Setting The Record Straight*​The _Miami Herald,_ which on several occasions over the years has called for renewal of the Clinton Gun Ban, has done so again, and made some irresponsibly inaccurate claims in the process.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

9/29/2007

*Presidential Candidates Address *
*NRA Celebration Of American Values*

On September 21, the NRA held its first "Celebration of American Values" conference, providing NRA members the opportunity to hear some of our nation's most important leaders address Second Amendment issues. Hundreds attended and the event was broadcast nationally by C-SPAN. The most anticipated speakers, however, were a number of 2008 Presidential candidates. 
The two-day conference, held in downtown Washington, D.C., included speeches by leading Republican Presidential candidates: Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.), former Sen. Fred Thompson (R-Tenn.), Gov. Mike Huckabee (R-Ark.), and former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani. New Mexico Governor Bill Richardson, a candidate for the Democrat nomination, provided videotaped remarks, as did GOP candidates Governor Mitt Romney (R-Mass.) and U.S. Representatives Duncan Hunter (R-Calif.) and Tom Tancredo (R-Colo.).

*Statement By NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox, Regarding American Airlines' Decision To Ban Firearms On Flights To Europe And Asia:*

"The National Rifle Association has been working with American Airlines to change a recently implemented airline policy that would no longer allow the transportation of civilian firearms in checked luggage to Europe and Asia on all American Airlines flights. This policy was effective for tickets purchased on or after September 24, 2007.

*Big Spenders--Hunters and Anglers Have Huge Impact On Economy:*A recent report by the Congressional Sportsmen's Foundation (CSF) found that the country's 34 million hunters and anglers are among the largest contributors to the U.S. Economy. If America's sportsmen and women were a company, they would rank in the top 20 of The Fortune 500. The report noted that with estimated annual spending in excess of *$76 billion*, America's hunters and anglers spend more each year than the revenues of high-tech giants Microsoft, Google, eBay, and Yahoo *combined! *Also noted in the report was the fact that these sportsmen and women directly support 1.6 million jobs¾twice as many jobs as the combined civilian payrolls of the Air Force, Army, Navy, and Marine Corps.

_Let's make sure that we in the pro-Second Amendment community do all we can in registering to vote and voting this year!_

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

10/06/2007

*THE NICS IMPROVEMENT BILL: MYTH AND REALITY*​
Some opponents of the "NICS Improvement Amendments Act" (H.R. 2640) have spent the last several months painting a picture of the bill that would rightly terrify gun owners-if it was true. 
The opponents' motive seems to be a totally unrealistic hope of undercutting or repealing the National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) by ensuring that its records are inaccurate and incomplete. But make no mistake-an inaccurate and incomplete system only serves to delay and burden lawful gun buyers, while failing to screen those who are prohibited from possessing firearms under existing law. 
Nonetheless, opponents of H.R. 2640 continue to spread misconceptions about the bill. The following are some of the common myths.

*MYTH: "Millions of Americans will awake one day and find that they are suddenly barred from buying guns based upon decades old convictions of 'misdemeanor crimes of domestic violence,' or mental health adjudications that were later rescinded or expired."*

*FACT: H.R. 2640 does not create any new classes of "prohibited persons."*

The NRA does not, and will not, support the creation of new classes of prohibited persons. H.R. 2640 only requires reporting of available records on people who are prohibited from possessing firearms under existing law. 
Also, H.R. 2640-for the first time-specifies that mental health adjudications may not be reported if they've been expunged, or if the person has received relief from the adjudication under the procedures required by the bill. In those cases, the mental adjudication or commitment "shall be deemed not to have occurred," and therefore would not prohibit the person from possessing firearms.

*MYTH: "As many as a quarter to a third of returning Iraq veterans could be prohibited from owning firearms-based solely on a diagnosis of post-traumatic stress disorder."*

*FACT: The only veterans who would be reported to NICS under this bill due to mental health issues are-as with civilians-those who are adjudicated as incompetent or involuntarily committed to a mental institution.*

A diagnosis alone is never enough; the person must be "adjudicated as a mental defective," which is a legal term that implies a fair hearing process. The Veterans' Administration has regulations that provide veterans with an opportunity for a hearing on those decisions, and an opportunity for multiple appeals-just as a civilian does in state court. Any records that don't meet this standard could not be reported to NICS, and any deficient records that have already been provided would have to be removed. 
Veteran and journalist Larry Scott (operator of the website www.vawatchdog.org) calls the allegation about veterans a "huge campaign of misinformation and scare tactics." Scott points out that thousands of veterans who receive mental health care through the VA-but have not been found incompetent or involuntarily committed-are not currently reported to NICS, and wouldn't be reported under H.R. 2640. (Scott's analysis is available online at http://www.military.com/opinion/0,15202,151321_1,00.html?wh=wh.) 
Last, but not least, H.R. 2640 also provides veterans and others their first opportunity in 15 years to seek "relief from disabilities" through either state or federal programs. Currently, no matter how successfully a person responds to treatment, there is no way for a person "adjudicated" incompetent or involuntarily committed to an institution to seek restoration of the right to possess a firearm.

*MYTH: A child who has been diagnosed with attention deficit and hyperactivity disorder "can be banned for life from ever owning a gun as an adult."* *"Your ailing grandfather could have his entire gun collection seized, based only on a diagnosis of Alzheimer's (and there goes the family inheritance)."*

*FACT: Again, a psychiatric or medical diagnosis alone is not an "adjudication" or "commitment."*

Critics base their concern on BATFE regulations that define an "adjudication" to include a decision by a "court, board, commission, or other lawful authority." They claim any doctor could potentially be a "lawful authority." 
They are wrong. Not even the Clinton Administration took such an extreme position. In fact, the term "lawful authority" was apparently intended to cover various types of government panels that are similar to "courts, boards, or commissions." Basic principles of legal interpretation require reading it that way. The term also doesn't override the basic constitutional protections that come into play in decisions about a person's mental health. 
Finally, records of voluntary treatment also would not be available under federal and state health privacy laws, which H.R. 2640 also does not override.

*MYTH: People who get voluntary drug or alcohol treatment would be prohibited from possessing guns.*

*FACT: Again, current BATFE regulations make clear that voluntary commitments do not affect a person's right to arms.*

NRA (and, surely, the medical community) would vehemently oppose any proposal that would punish or deter a person getting needed voluntary treatment.

*MYTH: A Pennsylvania man lost his right to possess firearms due to an "offhanded, tongue-in-cheek remark."*

*FACT: This case does not hold up to close investigation.*

The person made comments on a college campus that were interpreted as threatening in the wake of the Virginia Tech tragedy; he was then briefly sent to a mental institution. 
Opponents, however, have failed to mention that the man had been the subject of chronic complaints from his neighbors. (The "filth, mold, [and] mildew" in his apartment were so bad that the town declared it unfit for human habitation.) After his brief hospital stay, he was arrested for previously pointing a gun at his landlord and wiretapping his neighbors.
Despite these facts, it also appears he was only committed for a brief period of observation. Current BATFE regulations say that the term "committed to a mental institution" "does not include a person in a mental institution for observation." Therefore, even in this extreme case, the person may not ultimately be prohibited from possessing firearms. Second Amendment scholar Clayton Cramer describes this case in a recent _Shotgun News_ column (available online at http://www.claytoncramer.com/PopularMagazines/HR%202640.htm) and reaches the same conclusion.

*MYTH: "Relief from disability" provisions would require gun owners to spend a fortune in legal fees to win restoration of rights.*

*FACT: Relief programs are not that complicated. *

When BATFE (then just BATF) operated the relief from disabilities program, the application was a simple two-page form that a person could submit on his own behalf. The bureau approved about 60% of valid applications from 1981-91. 
Pro-gun attorney Evan Nappen points out that the most extreme anti-gun groups now oppose H.R. 2640 simply because of the relief provisions. Nappen includes a sampling of their comments in his article on the bill ("Enough NRA Bashing"), available online at

http://www.pgnh.org/enough_nra_bashing.

*MYTH: The bill's "relief from disability" provisions are useless because Congress has defunded the "relief" program.*

*FACT: The current ban on processing relief applications wouldn't affect this bill.*

The appropriations rider (promoted in 1992 by Sen. Frank Lautenberg (D-N.J.)) only restricts expenditures by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. H.R. 2640 requires relief programs to be set up and operated by agencies that make adjudications or commitments related to people's mental health. BATFE doesn't do that, but other agencies-especially the Veterans' Administration-do. Naturally, NRA would strongly oppose any effort to remove funding from new "relief" programs set up under this widely supported bill.

*MYTH: The bill must be anti-gun, because it was co-sponsored by anti-gun Members of Congress.*

*FACT: By this unreasonable standard, any bill with broad support in Congress must be a bad idea.*

NRA believes in working with legislators of all political persuasions if the end result will benefit lawful gun owners. Anti-gun Senator Barbara Boxer (D-Calif.) supported arming airline pilots against terrorists, but that program was (and is) a good idea nonetheless.

*MYTH: The bill "was hatched in secret .and passed out of the House without even a roll call."*

*FACT: No one asked for a roll call vote.*

This is not unusual. The House voted on H.R. 2640 under "suspension of the rules," which allows passing widely supported bills by a two-thirds vote. (This procedure also helps prevent amendments-which in this case helped prevent anti-gun legislators from turning the bill into a "Christmas tree" for their agenda.) 
After a debate in which only one House member opposed the bill, the House passed the bill by a voice vote. There is never a recorded vote in the House without a request from a House member. No one asked for one on H.R. 2640, again showing the widespread support for the bill.

*National Gathering Of Conservatives To Feature NRA Grassroots Seminar:* Conservatives from around the country will convene in Reno, NV, October 11-13, for the 2007 "Conservative Leadership Conference" (CLC). In addition to the numerous training seminars and political discussions featuring some of the nation's most prominent political figures and movement leaders, NRA-ILA Grassroots Director Glen Caroline will be conducting a seminar titled: "Grassroots Lobbying: Turning Up The Heat." For more information on CLC '07 and to register, please visit http://www.clc07.com/.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

10/13/2007

*Setting The Record Straight On HR 2640*​
In last week's Grassroots Alert, we provided factual information to refute several myths being promulgated by some vocal opponents of the NICS Improvement bill. 
The success of the pro-gun community and the preservation of our Second Amendment rights rely heavily upon a well-informed membership. In our on-going effort to set the record straight and provide you with the most up-to-date information to help address the confusion and blatant misrepresentations over H.R. 2640 -- the "NICS Improvement Amendments Act" -- below are some links to our NRA-ILA fact sheets and recent articles written to further clarify this important legislation.

"The NICS Improvement Bill: Myth and Reality"

http://www.nraila.org/Issues/FactSheets/Read.aspx?id=221&issue=018

H.R. 2640, the "NICS Improvement Amendments Act"

http://www.nraila.org/Issues/FactSheets/Read.aspx?id=219&issue=018

"Clearing the Air on the Instant Check Bill"

http://www.nraila.org/Issues/Articles/Read.aspx?id=246&issue=018

"H.R. 2640: Sensible Solution or Trojan Horse?"

http://www.claytoncramer.com/PopularMagazines/HR%202640.htm

"Gun Bill Not Anti-Veteran"

http://www.military.com/opinion/0,15202,151321_1,00.html?wh=wh

"Enough NRA Bashing"

http://www.pgnh.org/enough_nra_bashing

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## Big.G

The Buyback Boondoggle

10/12/2007

D.C. Delegate Eleanor Holmes Norton has a great idea. She wants to spend $50 million of taxpayer money... your money... to fund "gun buybacks" nationwide.

But there's a big problem with that old idea: The federal government already tried subsidizing gun buybacks during the Clinton administration. And in 2001, they stopped funding gun buybacks because "the results of gun buybacks are minimal." That's what the Department of Housing and Urban Development said, not me. They don't work.

Now Norton wants to more than triple the funding, from $15 million to $50 million. It was a waste of time and money before... so tripling the waste of taxpayer dollars will only make it a three-times-more-expensive failure.

If Delegate Eleanor Norton is really serious about reducing violent crime, I can think of a lot of cops, investigators, prosecutors and prisons that could use the money. Even if she doesn't want your money to go where it could help, you shouldn't let her waste it where everyone knows it won't.

http://www.nranews.com/blogarticle.aspx?blogPostId=316


----------



## kwflatbed

10/20/2007

Exploiting Tragedy--Again

You probably recall reading a story we brought you in May regarding the Brady Center's stomach-turning fundraising plea sent in the immediate aftermath of the Virginia Tech shootings. The solicitation asked for $32--one dollar for each of the victims that lost his or her life.

You might have thought the condemnation and scorn the Brady Bunch rightly earned for this tasteless stunt would have been enough for them not to do something similar in the future. Apparently not so.

Now comes a "lie-in" protest scheduled nearby a Richmond, Va. gun show this weekend, where 32 "Million" Mom March/Brady supporters will play dead for a few minutes to represent the victims at Virginia Tech.

The protest is part and parcel of their campaign to close the mythical gun show "loophole." Despite the fact that this weekend's show, like the thousands held every year, will see an overwhelming majority of its gun sales go through a licensed dealer and NICS background check, and ignoring the fact that federal reports show gun shows amount for less than 2% of guns used in crimes, the Brady gang is bent on pursuing legislation that would in effect end gun shows as we know them. For more information on the myth of the gun show "loophole", 
click here: http://www.nraila.org/Issues/articles/read.aspx?ID=13

While NRA continues its work to enact proven policies to reduce gun crime, the Brady Center and its affiliates apparently remain content in pushing for more restrictions on lawful gun owners and promoting PR stunts that should offend even the staunchest gun control supporters. The depths to which the Brady Center and its supporters will stoop apparently knows no bounds. Unfortunately for America, we have to be constantly reminded of this fact.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

10/27/2007

*A "Pillar" Of The First Amendment*​

*Discriminates Against The Second*​

Earlier this year, Virginia's _Roanoke Times_ newspaper came under intense scrutiny and near-universal condemnation after its editors made the irresponsible and dangerous choice to post a searchable database of Virginia's Right-to-Carry permit holders on its website. In doing so, the paper provided anyone with access to the internet (including criminals) the name, home address, and permit issuance and expiration date of more than 135,000 Virginia permit holders. 
Thankfully, after hearing from outraged, law-abiding gun owners and non-gun owners alike, the paper prudently decided to remove the database from its website and not repost it, citing a "concern for public safety." 
Now, after igniting and enduring that firestorm of criticism, the _Roanoke Times_ is once again up to its anti-gun antics.








*Supreme Court To Decide Whether To Hear D.C. Gun Ban Case On Nov. 9:*On November 9, the U.S. Supreme Court will consider the petition for the _District of Columbia _v. _Heller_ (formerly known as_ Parker_) case. We should learn within days whether or not the Court will decide to review the case. Presuming they choose to hear it, the case could possibly heard in early 2008. If the Court refuses to hear the case, the lower court's decision, which struck down the D.C. gun ban as unconstitutional, will stand.








*"Another Poster Child For The NRA."*Those who know even a little something about NRA would read this headline and immediately conjure up images of a renowned competitive shooter, an accomplished sportswoman, someone who bravely and legally used a gun for self-defense, or maybe a patriot who stands up for freedom when it is attacked.

Well, if you're Jayne Lyn Stahl, your image is that of a murderer.

*If You Can't Beat 'Em...Shoot 'Em!?* Leave it to the wordsmiths at the Brady Center to get too cute by half. 
In a series of exchanges today between some gun bloggers and the Brady Center's mouthpiece, Peter Hamm, Hamm threatened to shoot one of the bloggers.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates )_


----------



## kwflatbed

11/3/2007

*Indiana Court Ignores *
*"Protection Of Lawful Commerce In Arms Act"*

This week, the Indiana Court of Appeals ruled that the city of Gary, Indiana could continue its frivolous, politically motivated lawsuit blaming gun manufacturers for the actions of local criminals. The case, _City of Gary_ v. _Smith & Wesson_, is one of several around the country where the wheels of justice are grinding slowly, as gun makers try to get the courts to enforce the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA) of 2005, which requires courts to dismiss this type of case.

*Outrage Of The Week!*

*We're pleased to announce a new feature in the Friday Grassroots Alert -- the "Outrage of the Week!" Each week (or as often as we can), we will report on a true outrage that affects the pro-Second Amendment community. In order for this section to succeed, however, we need your help! While NRA-ILA staff will keep its eyes and ears open for outlandish statements and activities on which to report, we want you to do the same. If you see something that you feel would be a good candidate for the "Outrage of the Week!" section, please send it to: *
*[email protected]**.*

*17-Year-Old Future Olympian Disciplined For Shotgun Shells In Vehicle:*
In yet another case of over reactive, one-size-fits-all, "zero-tolerance" enforcement, Arizona high school senior and shotgun-shooting Olympic hopeful Kim Peters was recently charged by local school officials with "possession of a dangerous instrument" and subsequently suspended, an October 29 _azcentral.com_ article reports.

*Jayne Lyn Stahl = Foot In Mouth -- Part II:*
Following up on last week's story concerning the outrageously offensive comments made by Jayne Lyn Stahl, equating NRA and its members with a murderer ("Another Poster Child For The NRA," http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Federal/Read.aspx?id=3271), comes Ms. Stahl's latest screed. She couldn't just let sleeping dogs lie.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

11/10/2007

*Election 2007 Wrap Up: *


*89% Of NRA-PVF Endorsed Candidates Elected -- *

*But The Fight Is Far From Over!*​










While the two major political parties may be receiving mixed reviews for their candidates' performances in Tuesday's elections, one truth remains unchanged -- _pro-gun candidates, irrespective of party affiliation, win elections!_

*Supreme Court To Decide On Taking Heller Case:* The U.S. Supreme Court is in conference today to consider the petition for the _District of Columbia v. Heller_ (formerly known as Parker) case. The Court may have an announcement as soon as next Tuesday as to whether they will review the case. If they choose to hear it, the case will likely be heard in early 2008. If the Court refuses to hear the case, the lower court's decision, which struck down the D.C. gun ban as unconstitutional, will stand.

*The Miami Herald: Where Guns Are Concerned, It's Not Worth The Paper It Is Written On:*

We are now more than 20 years into the "assault weapon" debate, so you would think enough time has passed, and enough information is available on the internet and elsewhere, that even the laziest and least competent newspaper reporter could get at least a handful of the most basic facts straight on the issue. 
You would think that, unless you read the _Miami Herald_.

*Outrage Of The Week!*

*More Lunacy "Across The Pond"*

This week's outrage comes from England, a country whose failed gun-control experiment we've often reported on. 
You may recall that in March of 1996, a deranged man walked into a school in Dunblane, Scotland and killed sixteen children and one teacher. In the aftermath of this heinous tragedy, British politicians sought to reduce violent crime by enacting an injudicious ban on all handguns. Handgun owners were given a February 1998 deadline to turn in their firearms--and they did. The UK was supposed to become a much safer place--but it didn't. Not by a long shot.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _​


----------



## kwflatbed

11/16/2007

*Supreme Court Postpones*​

*Announcement On D.C. Second Amendment Case*​
The Supreme Court's orders announced Tuesday, November 13, did not mention any action on _District of Columbia v. Heller_ (formerly known as _Parker v. District of Columbia_) or on the related petition by the plaintiffs who were denied standing in the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit. Any guessing about the reasons for the delay would be just that. Based on the Court's current calendar, the next possible date for an announcement on the case would be November 26.

*Brady Campaign Takes Another Shot At "Parker":*
As the Supreme Court considered whether to review _District of Columbia v. Heller_ (formerly _Parker v. District of Columbia_), the Brady Campaign posted on its website two more essays (in addition to three previously posted ones) faulting the ruling of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit in that landmark case.

*"Hunting and Fishing Bill of Rights and Responsibilities?"*
In an attempt to camouflage and deflect criticism from his anti-gun, anti-sportsmen record, former U.S. Senator and current Democratic presidential hopeful John Edwards (D-N.C.) last month proposed a "Hunting and Fishing Bill of Rights and Responsibilities."

*".The Privilege Of The People To Keep And Bear Arms, Shall Not Be Infringed":*
You may recall that in concluding a _YouTube_ interview last May, the former Senator engaged in a segment called "right or privilege." During this segment, the interviewer peppered Edwards with a series of questions asking if he considered each a right or a privilege. In response to the proposition of "owning a handgun," and following a pregnant pause, came the former Senator's one word answer: "privilege." Also surprising is what Edwards feels constitutes a "right." To see the interview, visit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQFhdFfl6rM.

*OUTRAGE OF THE WEEK!*
This week's outrage comes from Smithville, Missouri, where hunter and high school senior Steven Weeks was suspended for leaving his unloaded .22 rifle in his locked pickup truck while attending a Smithville High football game.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates )_


----------



## kwflatbed

*U.S. Supreme Court to Hear First*
*Second Amendment Case Since 1939*

Tuesday, November 20, 2007

Fairfax, Va. - The United States Supreme Court today announced its decision to take up District of Columbia v. Heller-a case in which plaintiffs challenge the unconstitutional gun ban in the nation's capital. The District of Columbia appealed a lower court's ruling earlier this year affirming that the Second Amendment of the Constitution protects an individual right to keep and bear arms, and that the District's bans on handguns, carrying firearms within the home, and possession of loaded or operable firearms for self-defense violate that right. 
The NRA will participate in this case through briefs as a friend of the court. Oral arguments are likely to take place in early 2008. 
In March, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit held that "[T]he phrase 'the right of the people,' when read intratextually and in light of Supreme Court precedent, leads us to conclude that the right in question is individual." The D.C. Circuit also rejected the claim that the Second Amendment does not apply to the District of Columbia because D.C. is not a state. 
The decision marks the first time a Second Amendment challenge to a firearm law has reached the Supreme Court since 1939. 
_--nra-- _​_Established in 1871, the National Rifle Association is America's oldest civil rights and sportsmen's group. Four million members strong, NRA continues its mission to uphold Second Amendment rights and advocates enforcement of existing laws against violent offenders to reduce crime. The Association remains the nation's leader in firearm education and training for law-abiding gun owners, law enforcement and the armed services. _


----------



## kwflatbed

12/01/2007

*OUTRAGE OF THE WEEK!*​
*Brady's Shamelessness-Will They Ever Learn?*

This week's outrage comes, not surprisingly, from the Brady Center. You may recall back in May, we reported on the Brady Center prescribing its remedies for the horrific Virginia Tech slayings well before any of the facts were known. Not content to stop there, they even sent out an extremely distasteful fundraising solicitation seeking contributions in the amount of $32-one dollar for each of the Virginia Tech slayings.

You'd think the Brady Center would have learned its lesson after being pilloried for this stunt by Virginia Governor Tim Kaine (among others), who said, "People who want to take this (the Tech shootings) within 24 hours of the event and make it, you know, their political hobby horse to ride, I've got nothing but loathing for them. To those who want to, you know, try to make this into some little crusade, you know, I say take that elsewhere. Let this community deal with grieving individuals and be sensitive to those needs."

Once again, though, the Brady Bunch has proven it has no learning curve.

*Boston Gun Search Policy Raises Concerns:* Boston police may soon begin asking parents to allow searches of their homes and children's bedrooms for firearms-without notice or warrants.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

12/07/2007

*The Supreme Court and the DC Gun Ban --*


*Setting the Record Straight*​








Now that the Supreme Court has agreed to review the decision of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit, in _District of Columbia v. Heller_ (formerly _Parker v. District of Columbia_), which struck down three D.C. gun bans as unconstitutional, many newspapers are publishing editorials, opinion pieces, and letters to the editor that read suspiciously like the anti-_Parker_ "essays" that the Brady Campaign has been posting on its website for the last few months.

*OUTRAGE OF THE WEEK!*
*Jesse Jackson Exploiting Tragedy:* This week's outrage concerns anti-gun opportunist Jesse Jackson, who exploited the tragic death of Washington Redskins star, Sean Taylor, using the occasion of Taylor's funeral as a platform for one of his now-typical gun-banning rants.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_​


----------



## BB-59

Just hope that the SC decides in our favor before Hillary gets in!


----------



## kwflatbed

12/14/2007

*OUTRAGE OF THE WEEK!*​
*An Inane Statement:* 

This week's outrage comes courtesy of _MSNBC's_ "Morning Joe" show co-host Mika Brzezinski, who apparently has a very hard time laying aside her anti-gun sentiments, even when confronted with the truth.

*Hypocrisy of the Week:*

During an election year, it's common to see political contenders pulling out all of the rhetorical stops in an attempt to distinguish themselves as the "candidate of choice" for their constituency. Unfortunately, they often test the limits of credulity in the process.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_









*NATIONAL RIFLE ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA*
*INCORPORATED 1871*
*11250 Waples Mill Road - Fairfax, VA 22030*

*NRA Battle for Hunters' Rights*
*Is Focus of New Website*


On November 1, 2007, NRA launched a new Website--www.nrahuntersrights.org.
Visitation has been strong and feedback on it positive, but there is one really disturbing thing about the site--_the fact that there is a need for it._
The number of licensed hunters has dropped steadily, from 14.1 million in 1996 to 12.5 million today. Gleeful anti-hunters claim that hunting is dying, and no longer of interest to Americans.

But it isn't lack of interest in hunting that's causing the decline.
It's overly complex, nit-picking regulations that turn inadvertent mistakes into criminal offenses. It's too much difficulty in finding a place to hunt, or even to sight-in your rifle. It's overzealous law enforcement. It's archaic minimum-age hurdles that must be cleared before youngsters can hunt. And it's radical anti-hunting groups--and their sympathetic media--that succeed in closing down hunting seasons, even when they are overwhelmingly justified by the science of wildlife management.

"There are more threats to hunting than many of us seem to realize," said NRA Executive Director of General Operations Kayne Robinson, who spearheaded the development of the site. "And many of those threats are caused by government action, abuse, or inaction. Government red tape and bureaucratic hostility have reached a point where people are actually being driven out of hunting. A hunting license is not probable cause to believe its owner is a crook to be searched and interrogated.

"NRA strongly supports game laws based on sound wildlife management, and we vehemently oppose laws that only serve the convenience of the bureaucracy," Robinson continued. "The hunters rights' abuses NRA addresses are not to shield the guilty but to protect the innocent from being treated like the guilty.
"With all these factors combining to make it harder for an average citizen to hunt, we saw a need to keep people informed through a Website devoted to hunters' rights issues."

If you have not clicked on www.nrahuntersrights.org yet, here's a small sampling of some of the story topics already posted, or in development.

*In Alaska*, guide Jim Hamilton and his brown bear hunters were startled when a low-flying plane circled their camp more than a dozen times. The plane carried a local TV news crew, whose members camped about 50 yards from the hunters. The crew crowded the hunters all the next day until a kill was made, and at one point a cameraman allegedly got in front of a rifle on one stalk. A few days later, the station aired a story questioning whether a perfectly legal hunt was fair chase and ethical. According to Hamilton, the pilot and TV crew " ruined the hunting experiences of at least six resident and nonresident hunters and endangered their safety as well."

*In Oregon*, hunters are complaining that an increased cougar population--brought about by a ban on using hounds for cougar hunting--is leading to substantially increased predation on deer and elk. The ban was strongly advocated by anti-hunting groups--and now deer and elk hunters are paying the price in decreased opportunities.

*In Arizona*, half--yes, _half_--the population of desert bighorn sheep on Kofa National Wildlife Refuge have died because of drought. The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service planned to install water-for-wildlife devices to save the remaining sheep -- but radical environmental groups sued to block them! NRA and other groups stepped in, helping to allow the water projects to go forward while the suit is in progress.

*In New Jersey*, despite clear scientific justification for a black bear season, anti-hunting zealots managed to block it. The antis went a step farther when they tried to pass legislation that would remove hunters and fishermen from the State Fish and Game Council, and allow political appointees--meaning anti-hunters--to replace them. New Jersey sportsmen roared their opposition at rallies, in the press, and at the polls. Major sponsors of the bill were voted out, but the legislation they introduced remains pending.

*In Missouri*, turkey hunters are now required to affix a yellow "Be Safe" sticker to the receiver of their guns so that it will be in the line of sight when shooting. Besides being useless, or at the very least unproved as a means of preventing accidents, the sticker regulation is an insult to anyone who has taken hunter education. Should a hunter be subject to a fine if the sticker gets brushed off in the woods or simply forgets to put it on?

BLM lands are used by millions of responsible hunters and recreational shooters. Yet *in Colorado*, there are plans underway to close the entire, 164,000-acre Canyons of the Ancients National Monument to recreational shooting. Also in Colorado, BLM plans restrictions to travel routes on lands it administers within the San Luis Valley. Proposals would limit the retrieval of game off designated routes except to a perpendicular distance of 300 feet from the edge of a route.

Nationwide, many areas require shotguns-only for deer hunting, based on the _perception_ that shotgun slugs won't travel as far as centerfire rifle bullets. But these decisions should be based on _science_, not perception. And studies show the ballistics of modern slugs are rivaling, and in specific circumstances even surpassing, those of rifle bullets.

And while hunters' rights issues make up the heart of the site, there are 13 sections in all, and various ways for readers to provide comment. "Hunting Headlines" includes stories about new opportunities hunters need to be aware of, such as various states' efforts to increase public hunting lands and introduce new seasons. Two of the most popular columns are the monthly "Gift Giveaway" and the "Trophy Gallery," in which readers can share their best hunting photos. Also stay up to date on new products by checking into "Hunting Gear You Need," or click on "Range News" to see if there's a new place near you where you can sight-in before the season or just practice your marksmanship. "Dubious Regulations" is your chance to tell us about nonsensical laws, and "Eye on the Antis" keeps you aware of how groups like PETA and the Humane Society of the United States are trying to abolish hunting.

Perhaps most of all, the site is the primary source of information on what NRA is doing to protect your hunting rights. Through the combination of our political strength, our hunter recruitment programs and even our grant funding, there is simply no one group doing more for hunters than NRA. Hence the name, www.nrahuntersrights.org.


----------



## kwflatbed

12/20/2007


*Senate Passes NICS Improvement Act*

After months of careful negotiation, pro-gun legislation was passed through Congress today. The National Rifle Association (NRA) worked closely with Senator Tom Coburn (R-Okla.) to address his concerns regarding H.R. 2640, the National Instant Check System (NICS) Improvement Act. These changes make a good bill even better. The end product is a win for American gun owners. 
The NICS Improvement Act does the following: 

Permanently prohibits the FBI from charging a "user fee" for NICS checks. 
Requires all federal agencies that impose mental health adjudications or commitments to provide a process for "relief from disabilities." Extreme anti-gun groups like the Violence Policy Center and Coalition to Stop Gun Violence have expressed "strong concerns" over this aspect of the bill-surely a sign that it represents progress for gun ownership rights. 
Prevents reporting of mental adjudications or commitments by federal agencies when those adjudications or commitments have been removed. 
Requires removal of expired, incorrect or otherwise irrelevant records. Today, totally innocent people (e.g., individuals with arrest records, who were never convicted of the crime charged) are sometimes subject to delayed or denied firearm purchases because of incomplete records in the system. 
Provides a process of error correction if a person is inappropriately committed or declared incompetent by a federal agency. The individual would have an opportunity to correct the error-either through the agency or in court. 
Prevents use of federal "adjudications" that consist only of medical diagnoses without findings that the people involved are dangerous or mentally incompetent. This would ensure that purely medical records are never used in NICS. Gun ownership rights would only be lost as a result of a finding that the person is a danger to themselves or others, or lacks the capacity to manage his own affairs. 
Improves the accuracy and completeness of NICS by requiring federal agencies and participating states to provide relevant records to the FBI. For instance, it would give states an incentive to report those who were adjudicated by a court to be "mentally defective," a danger to themselves, a danger to others or suicidal. 
Requires a Government Accountability Office audit of past NICS improvement spending.
The bill includes significant changes from the version that previously passed the House, including: 

Requires incorrect or outdated records to be purged from the system within 30 days after the Attorney General learns of the need for correction. 
Requires agencies to create "relief from disabilities" programs within 120 days, to prevent bureaucratic foot-dragging. 
Provides that if a person applies for relief from disabilities and the agency fails to act on the application within a year-for any reason, including lack of funds-the applicant can seek immediate review of his application in federal court. 
Allows awards of attorney's fees to applicants who successfully challenge a federal agency's denial of relief in court. 
Requires that federal agencies notify all people being subjected to a mental health "adjudication" or commitment process about the consequences to their firearm ownership rights, and the availability of future relief. 
Earmarks 3-10% of federal implementation grants for use in operating state "relief from disabilities" programs. 
Elimination of all references to Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives regulations defining adjudications, commitments, or determinations related to Americans' mental health. Instead, the bill uses terms previously adopted by the Congress.


----------



## kwflatbed

12/22/2007

*Senate Passes NICS Improvement Act!*​
After months of careful negotiation, pro-gun legislation was passed through Congress Wednesday. NRA-ILA worked closely with Senator Tom Coburn (R-Okla.) to address his concerns regarding H.R. 2640, the National Instant Check System (NICS) Improvement Act. These changes make a good bill even better. The end product is a win for American gun owners. 
Late yesterday, anti-gun Senator Ted Kennedy (D-MA), failed to delay progress of this pro-gun measure. The Violence Policy Center, the Coalition to Stop Gun Violence and other gun control and gun ban groups are opposed to the passage of this legislation because of the many pro-gun improvements contained within.

*Senator Crapo And 46 Other Senators Request Policy Change Regarding The Carrying And Transportation Of Firearms On Public Lands:*

On December 14, U.S. Senator Mike Crapo (R-ID) sent a letter to Interior Secretary Dirk Kempthorne requesting that prohibitions preventing law-abiding citizens from transporting and carrying firearms on certain public lands be removed. 
The NRA initiated and worked closely with Senator Crapo on this letter and appreciates his bipartisan effort to get 47 Senators to sign a letter to Interior Secretary Dirk Kempthorne requesting a change in policy allowing state law to govern the carrying and transportation of firearms in national parks and wildlife refuges, as is the case of national forests and BLM lands. We have been working for nearly five years to change this policy and applaud the strong Senate support for this policy change expressed in this letter. 
View the letter to Interior Secretary Dirk Kempthorne

*More Proof Americans Support Gun Rights & NRA Has Clout In Elections:*

Need more confirmation that a majority of Americans support the Right to Keep and Bear Arms and that voters listen to NRA at election time?

*Legislation To Improve & Modernize BATFE Is Introduced:*

Two bills, considered in the last Congress as H.R. 5005 & H.R. 5092, have been combined, improved, and re-introduced in the U.S. House of Representatives as H.R. 4900-the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act of 2007." H.R. 4900 is cosponsored by Representatives Steve King (R-Iowa) and Zack Space (D-Ohio).

*Senator Feinstein Inserts Provision to Slaughter Santa Rosa Island's Elk and Mule Deer:*

As we reported last year, Congressman Duncan Hunter (R-CA) helped to enact an NRA-backed law to save the 1100 Roosevelt Elk and Kaibab Mule Deer on Santa Rosa Island from court-ordered extermination. Congresswoman Lois Capps (D-CA) and Senators Dianne Feinstein (D-CA) and Barbara Boxer (D-CA) were outraged. It was clear that they were not going to give up until every elk and mule deer on the island had been destroyed.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

12/28/2007

*The Year In Review*

Here are some of the top stories we brought you in the NRA-ILA Grassroots Alert in 2007. With the 2008 election season just around the corner, we must redouble our efforts to ensure we are prepared to meet the opportunities and challenges we will face next year. We will continue to provide you with information in future Alerts to ensure our mutual success.
*JANUARY**: *

The U.S. Senate passes an amendment to S.A. 3, the "Legislative Transparency and Accountability Act", removing an onerous proposal that would have drastically limited the First Amendment rights of Americans in the political process. Offered by Sens. Robert Bennett (R-Utah) and Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.), the amendment removed language that would have forced ordinary citizens to register with the federal government as "lobbyists," with all the attendant restrictions, costs, and penalties
U.S. Senator John Thune (R-S.D) introduces S. 388-the Senate version of H.R. 226, a national Right-to-Carry reciprocity bill that would provide national reciprocity for state carry licensees by allowing any person with a valid carry permit or license issued by a state to carry a concealed firearm in any other state if they meet certain criteria. The bill would not create a federal licensing system; it would simply require the states to recognize each other's carry permits, just as they recognize drivers' licenses.
*FEBRUARY**: *

Judge Carl J. Barbier, presiding over the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of Louisiana, grants NRA's motion for contempt against New Orleans Mayor Ray Nagin and police chief Warren Riley for "failure to provide initial disclosures and to compel answers to discovery" during NRA's lawsuit against the City for its illegal gun confiscation of law-abiding citizens following Hurricane Katrina in 2005.
*MARCH**:* 

The U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia's Circuit rules that the Second Amendment is an individual right and concludes that the District of Columbia's handgun ban is unconstitutional. According to the majority opinion, "[T]he phrase 'the right of the people'...leads us to conclude that the right in question is individual."
A new look for the Grassroots Alert is rolled out, providing you with more concise story summaries, along with the option to click the story title if you wish to read the entire piece.
*APRIL**: *

Missouri Governor Matt Blunt (R) and West Virginia Governor Joe Manchin (D) sign NRA-backed "Emergency Powers" legislation in their respective states to prevent state and local authorities from confiscating lawfully owned firearms during declared states of emergency, such as occurred in New Orleans following Hurricane Katrina.
The Kansas State Senate overrides Governor Kathleen Sebelius's veto of vital legislation that would allow law-abiding Kansans to protect themselves outside their homes.
The Brady Center sends out a tasteless fundraiser asking for one dollar for each of the Virginia Tech shooting victims.
*MAY**: *

The Fraternal Order of Police's (FOP) Chuck Canterbury and acting BATFE Director Michael Sullivan note their support for keeping sensitive gun trace data off limits to those who would use it to foster an anti-gun agenda. Mayor Bloomberg would later label the national FOP as a "fringe" organization.
The full U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit declines to review the decision in _Parker _v_. District of Columbia-_thus paving the way for the U.S. Supreme Court to review the case.
H.R. 2093, legislation restricting grassroots lobbying, is defeated. The "Meehan-Shays amendment" would have defined communications by organizations such as NRA, written with the intent of mobilizing citizens to contact Congress, as "lobbying," subjecting those efforts to onerous registration and reporting requirements for the first time in American history.
*JUNE*: 

The U.S. House of Representatives overwhelmingly passes H.R. 2640, the "NICS Improvement Act," which makes needed, and long overdue, improvements to the National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS).
Nevada Governor Jim Gibbons (R) signs the NRA-backed "Emergency Powers Firearms Protection Act" into law.
In a temporary setback, anti-gun Senator Barbara Mikulski (D-Md.), Chairwoman of the Commerce, Justice, Science (CJS) Appropriations Subcommittee, announces she will not include the "Tiahrt Amendment" in the CJS appropriations bill. In doing so, Mikulski defies BATFE and the FOP, choosing instead to do the bidding of New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg (R). The NRA-backed language is later reinstated in an amendment by Sen. Richard Shelby (R-Ala.).
An amendment to prohibit the importation of polar bear trophies to the U.S. is defeated in the U.S. House of Representatives.
*JULY**:* 

Missouri Governor Matt Blunt signs into law two of NRA-ILA's top legislative priorities. SB 62, Missouri's "Castle Doctrine" bill, removes the "duty to retreat" for victims of criminal attack; while SB 225, the "Hunting Heritage Protection Areas Act," preserves important wildlife habitat and hunting opportunities throughout the state.
The U.S. House Appropriations Committee votes to protect the "Tiahrt Amendment," rejecting two separate amendments designed to strike or gut the language, in the Commerce, Justice, and Science appropriations bill for Fiscal Year 2008. This language maintains firearm trace information within the law enforcement community and out of the hands of politicians, trial lawyers and special interest groups.
Washington, D.C. Mayor Adrian Fenty announces the city will appeal the _Parker_ ruling to the U.S. Supreme Court.
*AUGUST:*

President George W. Bush issues an executive order directing Federal agencies to work more diligently to facilitate the expansion and enhancement of hunting opportunities and the management of game species and their habitat.
The Culture and Media Institute (CMI) releases a report entitled "The Media Assault on the Second Amendment," finding that in the first seven months of 2007, the three major networks ran some 650 stories on firearm-related homicides, yet only two covering the use of guns for self-defense. Considering guns are used three to five times more often for self-defense than to commit a crime, this disproportion is staggering.
*SEPTEMBER:*

NRA holds its first "Celebration of American Values" conference, providing NRA members the opportunity to hear some of our nation's most important leaders-including a number of 2008 Presidential candidates-address Second Amendment issues. Hundreds attend and the event is broadcast nationally by C-SPAN and receives heavy media coverage.
The U.S. Senate passes the Foreign Operations appropriations bill, which includes an amendment by Senator David Vitter (R-La.) to prevent any funding to foreign organizations that infringe upon the Second Amendment rights of lawful American citizens. Any organization that adopts a policy anathema to the U.S. Constitution's Second Amendment would no longer be eligible for U.S. financial assistance-including the U.N.
*OCTOBER:*

California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger (R) dismisses the concerns of gun owners and sportsmen in California and signs two anti-gun pieces of legislation into law-a bill to outlaw the sale of all new handguns that do not imprint identifying information upon cartridge cases after firing, and a ban on the use of lead ammunition in areas which are inhabited by California condors.
*NOVEMBER:*

The U.S. Supreme Court agrees to hear the Washington, D.C. gun ban case.
"The Outrage of the Week" section of the Alert debuts with a story about a 17-year old Olympic shooter who is charged for possessing two unopened boxes of shells in her SUV that was parked in a school's visitors lot.
89% of NRA-PVF's endorsed candidates win their races on Election Day!
In a video posted on YouTube, Democratic presidential hopeful John Edwards notes his belief that owning a handgun is merely a privilege, not a right.
*DECEMBER:* 

H.R. 4900-the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act of 2007"-is introduced in the U.S. House of Representatives.
After months of careful negotiation, NRA's work with Senator Tom Coburn (R-Okla.) pays off with passage of H.R. 2640-"The National Instant Check System (NICS) Improvement Act." As we reported numerous times, passage of this bill is a win for American gun owners.
In an astounding display of hypocrisy, Hillary Clinton issues a press release assailing Barack Obama for his past support of "banning all handguns," citing his position as one reason to "raise serious questions about his electability."


----------



## kwflatbed

Dear Fellow NRA Member,
Working together, we scored a major victory in the media war to save the Second Amendment at our Celebration of American Values event in Washington, D.C.
At this history-making presidential event, the media lined up for blocks to see John McCain, Mike Huckabee, Fred Thompson, Rudy Giuliani, Mitt Romney, Duncan Hunter, and Bill Richardson look NRA members in the eye, tell us where they stand on the Second Amendment, and ask for our votes.
And for the first time in this presidential election, America's 80 million gun owners could hear these candidates, word for word, unfiltered, and undistorted by the media in presenting their views on our Constitutional rights.
Before you vote in the primaries, I urge you to visit www.NRAValues.org to hear where the candidates stand on the Second Amendment and decide for yourself who deserves your vote...
... And who doesn't.
Thank you for your loyalty to NRA and thank you for helping build a fortress of pro-firearm freedom voters around the Second Amendment in 2008.


----------



## kwflatbed

1/5/2008

Outrage Of The Week!

Rapid Fire Mis-Reporting: This week's outrage comes from an Associated Press article (http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/news/14941809/detail.html), specifically a quote by Miami Police spokesman Will Moreno.

Legislation To Improve & Modernize BATFE Is Introduced: As we recently reported, two bills considered in the last Congress as H.R. 5005 & H.R. 5092 have been combined, improved, and re-introduced in the U.S. House of Representatives as H.R. 4900-the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act of 2007." H.R. 4900 is cosponsored by Representatives Steve King (R-Iowa) and Zack Space (D-Ohio).

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

January 9, 2008


*San Francisco Gun Ban Ruled Null and Void*

*NRA Wins Big in California State Court of Appeals *

Fairfax, VA - The California State Court of Appeals announced today their decision to overturn one of the most restrictive gun bans in the country, following a legal battle by attorneys for the National Rifle Association (NRA) and a previous court order against the San Francisco Board of Supervisors.

"Today's decision by the California State Court of Appeals is a big win for the law-abiding citizens and NRA Members of San Francisco," declared Chris W. Cox, NRA's chief lobbyist.

In 2005, NRA sought an injunction against the San Francisco Board of Supervisors to prevent them from enacting one of the nation's most restrictive gun bans. NRA won the injunction, but the City's mayor and Board of Supervisors ignored the court order and approved a set of penalties, including a $1,000 fine and a jail term of between 90 days and six months, for city residents who own firearms for lawful purposes in their own homes.

"We promised our California NRA members in 2005 that we would fight any gun ban instituted by the San Francisco Board of Supervisors, and we haven't given up that fight," continued Cox. "Today we see our second win for the Second Amendment against the San Francisco gun ban. We beat them once in court and the City's attorney appealed based on his personal disagreement with the court's first decision to overturn the ban. Now we've beaten them again. The California State Court of Appeals has upheld the state preemption law."

Today's decision came in the form of a 3-0 opinion in favor of the lower court ruling overturning the gun ban.

"This decision is a thoughtful and well-reasoned legal opinion," concluded Cox. "I'd like to thank our approximately 4 million members, including the hundreds of thousands of members in California, for their continued commitment to protecting our cherished freedoms." 
-nra-​_Established in 1871, the National Rifle Association is America's oldest civil rights and sportsmen's group. Four million members strong, NRA continues its mission to uphold Second Amendment rights and to advocate enforcement of existing laws against violent offenders to reduce crime. The Association remains the nation's leader in firearm education and training for law-abiding gun owners, law enforcement and the military._


----------



## kwflatbed

01/13/2008

*D.C. Court of Appeals Blocks Reckless Lawsuit*

On January 10, the District Columbia Court of Appeals found that the "Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act" (PLCAA) blocked lawsuits under D.C.'s "Strict Liability Act."

*D.C. Files Brief in Heller Case:*

On January 4, the District of Columbia filed its brief in _District of Columbia v. Heller_, now before the U.S. Supreme Court. The District is appealing the U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit's ruling that found D.C.'s bans on handguns, on having any gun assembled for use within the home, and on carrying a firearm within the home without a permit, violate the Second Amendment.

*NRA-ILA Investigating Citigroup Issues:*

In late December, 2007, a large and well-known firearms dealer was informed by a company called First Data -- which operates as Citi Merchant Services under license from Citigroup, Inc. -- that it would no longer handle the dealer's credit card processing business.

*California Appeals Court Strikes Down San Francisco Handgun Ban!*

On January 9, the California Court of Appeals agreed with a lower court ruling that struck down San Francisco's handgun ban as a violation of California's state preemption law. The ruling was in response to an NRA-led challenge to the ban.

*Outrage of the Week:*

This week's outrage comes courtesy of columnist Bernd Debusmann of _Reuters News Service,_ and an article he recently penned. This story, masquerading as a legitimate news article, might as well be an anti-gun organization's press release.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates )_


----------



## kwflatbed

*Statement of the National Rifle Association*

*By Wayne LaPierre And Chris Cox
On The Pending U.S. Supreme Court Case *

In the coming months, the U.S. Supreme Court will consider the constitutionality of Washington, D.C.'s ban on handgun ownership and self-defense in law-abiding residents' homes. The Court will first address the question of whether the Second Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, as embodied in the Bill of Rights, protects the rights of individuals or a right of the government. If the Court agrees that this is an individual right, they will then determine if D.C.'s self-defense and handgun bans are constitutional.

The position of the National Rifle Association is clear. The Second Amendment protects the fundamental, individual right of law-abiding citizens to own firearms for any lawful purpose. Further, any law infringing this freedom, including a ban on self-defense and handgun ownership, is unconstitutional and provides no benefit to curbing crime. Rather, these types of restrictions only leave the law-abiding more susceptible to criminal attack.

The U.S. Government, through its Solicitor General, has filed an amicus brief in this case. We applaud the government's recognition that the Second Amendment protects a fundamental, individual right that is "central to the preservation of liberty." The brief also correctly recognizes that the D.C. statutes ban "a commonly-used and commonly-possessed firearm in a way that has no grounding in Framing-era practice," the Second Amendment applies to the District of Columbia, is not restricted to service in a militia and secures the natural right of self-defense.

However, the government's position is also that a "heightened" level of judicial scrutiny should be applied to these questions. The National Rifle Association believes that the Court should use the highest level of scrutiny in reviewing the D.C. gun ban. We further believe a complete ban on handgun ownership and self-defense in one's own home does not pass ANY level of judicial scrutiny. Even the government agrees that "the greater the scope of the prohibition and its impact on private firearm possession, the more difficult it will be to defend under the Second Amendment." A complete ban is the kind of infringement that is the greatest in scope. The U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit correctly ruled that D.C.'s statutes are unconstitutional. We strongly believe the ruling should be upheld by the U.S. Supreme Court.

The National Rifle Association will be filing an amicus brief in this case and will provide additional information to our members as this case moves through the legal process.

Please refer questions to NRA Grassroots at 1-800-392-8683. 








*www.NRAILA.org 
Write Your Representative 
Write The Media 
Get Involved Locally 
Register To Vote 
Contribute   *
Please do not reply to this email as you will not receive a response. This email is a broadcast email generated by an automated system. To contact NRA-ILA call 800-392-8683. 
Address: 11250 Waples Mill Road Fairfax, Virginia 22030


----------



## kwflatbed

*Proposed Bill Could Ban Lead Ammunition in Massachusetts!*
_Please Contact Your State Legislator Today!_​
House Bill 783 and Senate Bill 558 introduced by State Representative Jay Kaufman (D-15th Middlesex) and State Senator Steven Tolman (D-2nd Suffolk & Middlesex) would create a more restrictive policy regarding the use of "toxic chemicals" in the Commonwealth. Hidden within the proposal from environmental and anti-gun extremists is what amounts to a ban on all common rifle and handgun ammunition.

"The Safer Alternatives Proposals" will create a program to replace ten "chemicals" with what proponents claim are safer alternatives. On the top of the list of targeted substances is lead, the common element used to make virtually all bullets. As proposed, this legislation could virtually shut down all shooting ranges as well as ban the sale and use of lead ammunition for self-defense, hunting and target practice in Massachusetts. Non-lead alternatives exist for ammunition but are significantly more expensive and, in many instances, have sub-standard performance characteristics. Shooting ranges already fall under federal EPA regulations concerning environmental impact and recent science and EPA guidelines show that lead ammunition on shooting ranges can be managed without detrimentally affecting the environment. Predictably, this legislation does not account for the serious impacts on shooting ranges and the sportsmen and gun owners who use them. 

*Please call or write your State Legislator and respectfully request that the lead ammunition be completely excluded from the scope of the legislation. This step is essential in order to protect the future availability of ammunition commonly used for self-defense, hunting and the shooting sports in the Commonwealth! Contact information for your State Legislator can be found at http://www.mass.gov/legis/.*


----------



## kwflatbed

1/21/2008

*Briefs Filed in D.C. Gun Ban Case*​As the date for Supreme Court argument in _District of Columbia v. Heller_ approaches, the filing of briefs has begun. The District filed its brief last week. In addition, various "amicus curiae" (friend of the court) briefs were filed with the court.

*Department of Justice Brief*
Gun owners are understandably dismayed about the brief filed by the Department of Justice (DOJ).

*Hoping Something Will Stick To The Wall: Gun Ban Groups' Briefs* 
Nearly two dozen briefs have been filed with the U.S. Supreme Court by individuals and groups supporting D.C.'s bans on handguns, having a gun assembled within the home, and carrying a gun within the home.

*Outrage of the Week:* *Are You A Bigot?*

This week's Outrage comes from the Anti-Defamation League (ADL), which filed a friend of the court brief in the _District of Columbia v. Heller_ case in support of keeping Washington, D.C.'s draconian gun ban on the books. According to a recent ADL release (http://www.adl.org/PresRele/SupremeCourt_33/5207_33.htm), "The League urged the Court to ensure that states retain the ability to keep guns out of the hands of 'violent bigots.'"

*Leading Democratic Candidates Call for Severe Restrictions on our Second Amendment Rights:*

With the Presidential nominating season in full swing, trying to pin down the various candidates' unequivocal stance on issues of import can often be difficult, if not impossible. Amidst their political posturing and refining of positions at the recent Las Vegas Caucus, Senator Hillary Clinton (D-NY), Senator Barack Obama (D-IL), and former Senator John Edwards (D-NC), were asked a series of questions about the gun issue. All called for severe restrictions on our Second Amendment rights. 
To view a video of the exchange, please visit our NRA-Political Victory Fund website (www.nrapvf.org) and click on the video feed in the center of the page.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

*Gun Control Package Scheduled for Hearing in Massachusetts!*
_Please Contact Members of the Committee Today and Voice Your Opposition!_​
The Joint Committee on Public Safety and Homeland Security abruptly announced it would hold a public hearing on a package of anti-gun bills pertaining to "Gun Trafficking and Gang Violence." The hearing is scheduled for Wednesday, January 23, at 1:00 PM in room A-1 in the State House. The following list of legislation is on the agenda as a part of this anti-gun package:


Senate, No. 1354, introduced by State Senator Jarrett T. Barrios (D-Middlesex, Suffolk, and Essex), is being touted as a measure to curtail illegal gun trafficking and "gun violence" among youth in the Commonwealth. However, this proposal would also place further regulations on licensed firearms owners and dealers by prohibiting anyone from possessing more than 15 firearms, and prohibiting the sale of more than 15 firearms to a law abiding person in any 1 year.

Senate, No. 1383, sponsored by State Senator Cynthia S. Creem (D-First Middlesex and Norfolk), would prohibit law-abiding citizens from purchasing more than one handgun at a time, and would impose a 30-day waiting period between handgun purchases.

House, No. 2293, presented by State Representative Paul C. Casey (D-Thirty-first Middlesex), would require the ballistic "fingerprinting" of all firearms sold in Massachusetts. This bill would make it a requirement for manufacturers to include a shell casing to be marked with the make, model, caliber, serial number, weapon type and the date of which the casing was discharged. The sale of firearms that do not include a shell casing would be prohibited.
State Representative David Paul Linsky (D-Fifth Middlesex) has introduced three anti-gun bills, HB 2340, HB 2342, and HB 2343. 

House, No. 2340 would require federally licensed firearms dealers to deliver identifying projectiles and shell casings from firearms sold in the Commonwealth to the Criminal History Systems Board.

House, No. 2342 would regulate all aspects of the design, manufacture, firearm reliability, and sale of handguns in Massachusetts.

House, No. 2343 would further regulate the sale and licensing of assault weapons in the Commonwealth.

Please contact the members of the Public Safety and Homeland Security Committee TODAY and respectfully urge them to oppose this package of bills and any other proposal that limits the rights of lawful gun owners. 

*Public Safety and Homeland Security Committee Members:*
Senator James E. Timilty (D-Bristol and Norfolk), Chair
(617) 722-1222
[email protected]

Senator Stephen M. Brewer (D-Worcester, Hampden, Hampshire and Franklin)
Vice Chair
(617) 722-1540
[email protected]

Senator Stephen J. Buoniconti (D-Hampden)
(617) 722-1660
[email protected]

Senator Gale D. Candaras (D-First Hampden and Hampshire)
(617) 722-1291
[email protected]

Senator Patricia D. Jehlen (D-Second Middlesex)
(617) 722-1578
[email protected]

Senator Scott P. Brown (R-Norfolk, Bristol and Middlesex)
(617) 722-1555
[email protected]

Representative Michael A. Costello (D-First Essex)
(617) 722-2230
[email protected]

Representative Harold P. Naughton, Jr. (D-Twelfth Worcester)
(617) 722-2013
[email protected]

Representative Timothy J. Toomey, Jr. (D-Twenty-Sixth Middlesex)
(617) 722-2692
[email protected]

Representative Bruce J. Ayers (D-First Norfolk)
(617) 722-2230
[email protected]

Representative Kathi-Anne Reinstein (D-Sixteenth Suffolk)
(617) 722-2230
[email protected]

Representative Christopher J. Donelan (D-Second Franklin)
(617) 722-2230
[email protected]

Representative Michael F. Rush (D-Tenth Suffolk)
(617) 722-2637
[email protected]

Representative Geraldo Alicea (D-Sixth Worcester)
(617) 722-2060
[email protected]

Representative Stephen L. Dinatale (D-Third Worcester)
(617) 722-2460
[email protected]

Representative Jeffrey D. Perry (D-Fifth Barnstable)
(617) 722-2396
[email protected]

Representative Bradford Hill (R-Fourth Essex)
(617) 722-2489
[email protected]


----------



## kwflatbed

1/25/2008

*Update On D.C. Gun Ban Case*​
The U.S. Supreme Court is scheduled to hear oral arguments in the _District of Columbia v. Heller_ case on March 18th. 
Former Acting Solicitor General for the Clinton Administration, Walter Dellinger, will argue for the District of Columbia, while Alan Gura will argue for the plaintiffs. 
The brief for those seeking to overturn the D.C. ban will be due on February 4; friend of the court briefs supporting their side will be due a week later. 
_We'll continue to update you as the case progresses._

*Outrage of the Week - **PETA Wants Inmates Running Asylum:*

This week's outrage comes from the Smith County Sheriff's Jail near Dallas, Texas. Sheriff J.B. Smith recently received a fax from the national headquarters of People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA), one of the largest animal-rights groups in the country, which is also virulent in its opposition to hunting and fishing. 
PETA asked the sheriff and jail officials to refrain from serving any meat products to inmate Christopher McCuin - a man jailed for murdering his girlfriend and "possibly participating in cannibalism" of the victim's body. PETA Vice President Bruce Friedrich wrote, "It is up to [the Sheriff] to prevent McCuin from contributing to any more suffering and death."

*Be On The Lookout In Your State!*

In 2007, the sponsor of "encoded ammunition" legislation in Maryland urged lawmakers across the country to introduce the same kind of legislation in their states. This legislation would require ammunition manufacturers to engrave a serial number on "the base of the bullet and the inside of the cartridge casing of each round" of ammunition for popular sporting caliber center-fire rifles, all center-fire pistols, all .22 rimfire rifles and pistols, and all 12 gauge shotguns.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

2/02/2008

*Brady Rankings:*
*More Gun Laws, More Violent Crime*​
In January, the Brady Campaign released its annual "State Report Cards," scoring the states according to their gun laws. 
Once again, the Brady rankings clearly demonstrate that states that have the most gun control tend to have the most violent crime.

*New Gun Show Legislation Introduced:* 
As expected, anti-gun Senator Frank Lautenberg (D-NJ) introduced his "gun show" legislation this week.

*Support Legislation To Improve & Modernize BATFE:* 
As we've recently reported, two bills considered in the last Congress--H.R. 5005 & H.R. 5092--have been combined, improved, and re-introduced in the U.S. House of Representatives as H.R. 4900 -- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act of 2007." H.R. 4900 is cosponsored by Representatives Steve King (R-Iowa) and Zack Space (D-Ohio).

*Senate May Consider Change In National Park Firearm Rules:* 
The U.S. Senate is likely to consider S. 2483, the "National Forests, Parks, Public Land, and Reclamation Projects Authorization Act," next week. If that happens, Senator Tom Coburn (R-OK) is expected to offer an amendment to S. 2483 to allow state law to govern the carrying and transportation of firearms in national parks and wildlife refuges.

*New Video Component To Grassroots Alert:* 
Starting this week, we're adding video coverage to the Grassroots Alert when possible. To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here: mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/020108ila_minute.wmv.

*Outrage of the Week -- Crossing the Line:*

This week's outrage comes from Pasquotank County in North Carolina. 
If you want a gun permit in Pasquotank, you can go to the new Pasquotank Public Service Building in Elizabeth City, but you must stand in line. The only problem is that you, a law-abiding citizen, may have to stand in that line with convicted sex offenders. That's because if you're there to get a gun permit, there's only one line you're allowed to stand in; and the sign at the head of that line reads, "Gun Permits/Sex Offender Registration."

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

The SHOT Show is one of the biggest conventions around when it comes to firearms, but its doors are closed to the public. Coming up Monday, February 4 and Tuesday, February 5, you'll get VIP access to the latest firearms, accessories, outdoor products and more when NRANews.com broadcasts live from the 2008 SHOT Show in Las Vegas, Nevada.

Get up close and personal with some of the biggest names in the industry, and get sneak peeks at the products that won't be on sale for months!
Tune in to www.nranews.com on Monday, February 4 and Tuesday, February 5 for special LIVE broadcasts of "Cam and Company" at 3 p.m. Eastern / noon Pacific. Hear the latest news from the convention floor, talk to industry leaders via NRANews.com's talkback feature, and see the incredible new offerings from the world's finest firearms manufacturers.

And if you miss "Cam and Company" live, catch the replay on www.nranews.com and Sirius Patriot 144 from 9 to midnight Eastern.

Plus, on Friday, February 8, "Cam and Company" will be broadcasting from the Conservative Political Action Conference in Washington, D.C. You know how important 2008 is to gun owners. Now you'll get a chance to hear from some of the country's biggest conservative stars and find out what they think about Hillary, Obama, the D.C. Gun Ban and other issues that are vitally important to our Second Amendment freedom.
NRANews.com is hitting the road, and we want you to come along for the ride.

Tune in for our SHOT Show and CPAC coverage all next week on NRANews.com, your first source for Second Amendment news and information!










----------------------------------
National Rifle Association * 11250 Waples Mill Road * Fairfax, VA 22030


----------



## kwflatbed

2/9/2008








*Vice President Cheney Signs On*
*To Congressional Amicus Curiae Brief:*
*Affirms Unequivocal Support Of Second*
_*Amendment As An Individual Right*_

​

Today, in his capacity as President of the United States Senate, Vice President Cheney signed on to the congressional amicus curiae brief affirming the individual rights view of the Second Amendment. As Americans, we are grateful and fortunate to have a friend of freedom in the Vice President.

*NRA And U.S. Lawmakers Join D.C. V. Heller Plaintiffs In Filing Briefs With U.S. Supreme Court: *

On Thursday, February 7, NRA and the NRA Civil Rights Defense Fund submitted an amicus curiae brief to the United States Supreme Court in the case of _District of Columbia v. Heller_. This "friend of the court" brief supports a lower federal appeals court decision holding that the Second Amendment protects an individual right to keep and bear arms, and asserts that the D.C. bans on handguns, on carrying firearms within the home, and on possession of loaded or operable firearms for self-defense violate that fundamental right.

*New Microstamping Legislation Introduced:*

This week, Senator Edward M. Kennedy (D-MA) and Congressman Xavier Becerra (D-CA) introduced "microstamping" legislation titled the "National Crime Gun Identification Act of 2007." The bill is co‑sponsored in the Senate by Senators Feinstein (D-CA), Menendez (D-NJ), Lautenberg (D-NJ), Durbin (D-IL), Schumer (D-NY), and Reed (D-RI).

*Commonsense Move Of The Week:* 

In last week's "Outrage of the Week," we reported on Pasquotank County, in North Carolina, requiring those obtaining a gun permit to stand in the same line as convicted sex offenders. 
This week, we're happy to report that Pasquotank County officials have decided to change the sign in the Public Service Building that required gun permit seekers and sex offenders to register at the same window.

*Outrage of the Week--"Hypocrite Hillary"*

In December, we reported on the hypocrisy of Senator Hillary Clinton (D-NY), who, in her zeal to discredit Senator Barack Obama (D-IL) on the gun issue for her own political gain, assailed Obama for his past support of "banning all handguns," citing his position as one reason to "raise serious questions about his electability." 
And now, with the Democratic Presidential nomination process amounting to what only a few months ago would have been an unthinkable dead heat, we continue to see the political contenders pulling out all of the rhetorical stops in an attempt to disingenuously distinguish themselves as the "candidate of choice" for their constituency. We also continue to see the candidates test the limits of credulity in the process. 
Such is the case for "Hypocrite Hillary," who is at it again. 
*If you see something that you feel would be a good candidate for the "Outrage of the Week!" section, please send it to: [email protected]q.org**. Please be sure to send additional background and citations where available.*

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

2/16/2008

*Update On Right-To-Carry*
*In National Parks And Wildlife Refuges*​
The current regulations on possession of firearms in national parks--which generally prohibit possession, carry or transportation of loaded or uncased firearms--were proposed in 1982 and finalized in 1983. Similar restrictions apply in national wildlife refuges. It is now time to amend those regulations to reflect the changed legal situation with respect to state laws on carrying firearms.

*State Attorneys General And Former Senior Officials Of The DOJ File Briefs In D.C. Case:* 

NRA-ILA is pleased to note the recent filings by a majority of state Attorneys General, and by former senior officials of the Department of Justice (DOJ) of significant _amicus curiae_ briefs with the United States Supreme Court in the case of _District of Columbia_ v. _Heller._ These briefs support the decision of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit, holding that the Second Amendment protects an individual right to keep and bear arms, and therefore that the D.C. bans on handguns, on carrying firearms within the home, and on possession of loaded or operable firearms for self-defense violate that fundamental right.

*Outrage of the Week-Nagin Makes A Bad Point: *

This week's outrage comes to us from New Orleans.
You may have seen the picture (if not, you may click here to see it). It's a shot of beleaguered New Orleans Mayor Ray Nagin, looking gleeful and appearing to point an AR15-type rifle directly at Police Superintendent Warren Riley while Riley holds a similar firearm. The picture was taken while the two were on the floor of the Superdome viewing a collection of new equipment to be used largely for the city's SWAT team.

*Support Legislation To Improve & Modernize BATFE:*

As we've recently reported, two bills considered in the last session of Congress as H.R. 5005 and H.R. 5092 have been combined, improved, and re-introduced in the U.S. House of Representatives as H.R. 4900 - the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act." H.R. 4900 is cosponsored by Congressmen Steve King (R-Iowa) and Zack Space (D-Ohio).

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

2/22/2008

*Bush Administration to Propose New Rule
Regarding Right-to-Carry in National Parks *

Friday, February 22, 2008

Fairfax, Va. - At the request of the Bush Administration and 51 members of the United States Senate led by Senator Mike Crapo (R-ID), the National Park Service and U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service prohibition of firearms on agency land will be revised in the following weeks. The National Rifle Association (NRA) is leading the effort to amend the existing policy regarding the carrying and transportation of firearms in National Parks and wildlife refuges. 
"Law-abiding citizens should not be prohibited from protecting themselves and their families while enjoying America's National Parks and wildlife refuges," said Chris W. Cox, NRA chief lobbyist. "Under this proposal, federal parks and wildlife refuges will mirror the state firearm laws for state parks. This is an important step in the right direction." 
These new regulations, when finalized, will provide uniformity across our nation's federal lands and put an end to the patchwork of regulations that governed different lands managed by different federal agencies. In the past, only Bureau of Land Management (BLM) and Forest Service lands allowed the carrying of firearms, while National Park lands did not. 
The current regulations on possession, carry or transportation of loaded or uncased firearms in national parks were proposed in 1982 and finalized in 1983. Similar restrictions apply in national wildlife refuges. The NRA believes it is time to amend those regulations to reflect the changed legal situation with respect to state laws on carrying firearms. 
The effect of these now-outdated regulations on people who carry firearms for self-protection was far from the forefront at the time these regulations were adopted. As of the end of 1982, only six states routinely allowed citizens to carry handguns for self-defense. Currently, 48 states have a process for issuance of licenses or permits to allow law-abiding citizens to legally carry firearms for self-defense. 
The move for regulatory change by the Administration will restore the rights of law-abiding gun owners who wish to transport and carry firearms for lawful purposes in most National Park lands and will make the laws consistent with state law where these lands are located. Fifty-one U.S. Senators from both parties sent a letter to the Department of Interior late last year supporting the move to render state firearms laws applicable to National Park lands. 
"These changes will respect the Second Amendment rights of honest citizens, and we look forward to the issuance of a final rule this year," concluded Cox. 
_-NRA- _​Click Here to read Secretary Kempthorne's letter to Sen. Crapo
​_Established in 1871, the National Rifle Association is America's oldest civil rights and sportsmen's group. Four million members strong, NRA continues its mission to uphold Second Amendment rights and to advocate enforcement of existing laws against violent offenders to reduce crime. The Association remains the nation's leader in firearm education and training for law-abiding gun owners, law enforcement and the military. _​


----------



## BB-59

Never happen in MA!


----------



## kwflatbed

2/23/2008

*Interior Department To Propose 
**New Rules Regarding Right-to-Carry In National Parks* ​After nearly five years of effort by NRA-ILA, the U.S. Department of the Interior has finally responded to the many requests for a change in its policy on carrying and transporting firearms in national parks and wildlife refuges. In a letter hand-delivered today to the U.S. Senators who wrote him asking for this policy change, Interior Secretary Dirk Kempthorne has directed Lyle Laverty, Assistant Secretary for Fish, Game and Parks, to "develop and propose for public comment by April 30, Federal regulations that will update firearms policies on these lands to reflect existing Federal laws (such as those prohibiting weapons in Federal buildings) and the laws by which the host States govern transporting and carrying of firearms on their analogous public lands."

*Following The Playbook To A "T": *

One week after the shootings at Northern Illinois University, the Violence Policy Center (VPC) reverted to its playbook by exploiting this tragedy to advance its anti-gun political agenda.

*Kennedy Introduces A Handgun Ban In Congress.Again: *

In 1974, Senator Edward Kennedy (D-Mass.) said that the "manufacture and sale of handguns should be terminated. Existing handguns should be acquired by the states." Since then, Kennedy has been the most anti-handgun member of the Senate, having introduced legislation to ban handguns, register handguns, license handgun owners, ban ammunition, authorize the Consumer Products Safety Commission to prohibit the manufacture of firearms and ammunition, and impose waiting periods on handgun purchases.

*Grassroots Minute Video:*

To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here: mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin022208.wmv.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

3/02/2008

*







*​
*REGISTER TO VOTE OR REGISTER YOUR GUNS-*​
*-*
*The Choice Is Yours*​
In 1994, a race for the U.S. House was decided by four votes. In 1998, a U.S. Senate race was decided by 400 votes out of 400,000 cast. In 2002, an anti-gun candidate won a state primary in Arizona by five votes. Last year, a pro-gun State Senator in Virginia was re-elected by less than 100 votes. And of course, in the 2000 presidential election, 537 votes in Florida elected George Bush U.S. President over Al Gore. 
Think one vote doesn't count? History is replete with examples such as these that demonstrate the importance of _every single vote_. 
No doubt, many elections this year will be determined by the slimmest of margins. Will your vote make the difference? To ensure that pro-gun candidates prevail, NRA-ILA has launched an aggressive voter registration drive.

*







*

*Outrage Of The Week -- For American Hunters and Shooters Association, the Truth Hurts: *

The shills for anti-gun politicians that make up the leadership of the American Hunters and Shooters Association (AHSA) are up to their old tricks again. Once again, they are trying to raise money from hunters and sportsmen, whom they hope to fool into believing they share their interests. But when NRA-ILA puts the word out that AHSA is an anti-gun front group, these "sportsmen" get a little sensitive, calling ILA staff "right-wing attack dogs" and calling gun owners who support the right to own firearms to defend themselves "self-defense whackos." (To see the comments Ricker made on a popular pro-gun blog, please click here.) But the truth is, AHSA and its anti-gun leadership have supported anti-gun lawsuits and gun bans, and its leaders have given money to the Brady Campaign and to anti-gun politicians like John Kerry, Al Gore, Barbara Boxer, Diane Feinstein, and Ted Kennedy. 
Sometimes the truth hurts. And from their reaction, this time it hurts a lot.

*Support Legislation To Improve & Modernize BATFE:*

As we've reported, two bills considered in the last session of Congress as H.R. 5005 and H.R. 5092 have been combined, improved, and re-introduced in the U.S. House of Representatives as H.R. 4900 -- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act." 
H.R. 4900 is cosponsored by Congressmen Steve King (R-Iowa) and Zack Space (D-Ohio).

*Grassroots Minute Video:* To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here: mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin022908.wmv.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

3/09/2008

*Anti-Gun Politicians, Are You Listening?*
*NAS Says Ballistic Imaging Database*
*"Should Not Be Established"*​
On March 5, the National Academy of Sciences (NAS) released _Ballistic Imaging,_ the report of a committee it assigned to evaluate the feasibility, accuracy, and technical capability of a possible national database of so-called "ballistic" images from all new guns sold in the United States.

*Outrage Of The Week -- Political Hypocrisy By Obama:*

A March 2 commentary in _National Review Online_ (NRO) demonstrates the hypocrisy that often abounds in the campaigns of anti-Second Amendment candidates. This time, the transgressor is Democratic presidential hopeful Barack Obama.

*Grassroots Minute Video:* To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here: mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin030708.wmv.

*New Orleans Police Chief Suggests Gun Ban:*

Pity New Orleans Police Superintendent Warren Riley. When it comes to firearms, Chief Riley (along with his boss, Mayor Ray Nagin) just doesn't get it.

*Plan To Attend Free Louisville Grassroots Workshop!*

The NRA-ILA Grassroots Division will host its _FREE_Grassroots Workshop in conjunction with NRA's Annual Meetings in Louisville. This Workshop has been a regular part of NRA's Annual Meetings for more than a decade. At this event, you will hear from NRA officers, NRA staff, and your fellow NRA members on what you can do in your own community to ensure victory for the Second Amendment in this year's elections.

*Additional Grassroots Event Planned For Louisville!*

In addition to the _FREE_Grassroots Workshop being held in conjunction with NRA's Annual Meetings in Louisville, the NRA-ILA Grassroots Division is holding an additional _FREE_ Special Session in Louisville.

*Volunteers Needed for 2008 NRA Annual Meetings:*

The 2008 NRA Annual Meetings & Exhibits will be an exciting weekend as thousands of NRA members will come together May 16-18, 2008, in Louisville, KY. You can contribute to the success of our meeting by participating as an Annual Meeting Volunteer.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

3/16/2008

*Supreme Court To Hear Arguments In Heller Case Next Week*​










Next Tuesday, March 18, 2008, the U.S. Supreme Court will hear oral arguments in _District of Columbia v. Heller._ The case marks the first time a Second Amendment challenge to a firearm law has reached the Supreme Court since 1939! 
To help you more easily access and navigate through all of the detailed information we've compiled on this historic, critically important case, we've developed a new webpage-- http://www.nraila.org/heller/ --for you to use. On this page, you'll be able to read related articles we've written on _District of Columbia v. Heller,_ and view the dozens of amicus briefs filed in the case. Please be sure to visit http://www.nraila.org/heller/ today!

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900:*

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900 -- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act." 
NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox has written a comprehensive article on this issue that will appear in the April issues of NRA's magazines. In the article, Cox pledges his commitment to winning the reforms that H.R. 4900 proposes, but cautions that, "the key to our ultimate success will be the dedication and commitment of NRA members who call and write the Congress, and who turn out to campaign for candidates who support our Second Amendment rights." (To read this article now, please click here.)

*D.C.'s "Voluntary" Gun Search Program Raises Concerns:*

It's quite a quandary for the leaders of our nation's capitol. They govern a city that has had an outright ban on handguns for more than three decades, yet they're constantly looking for panaceas for the District's high rate of gun crime. How ironic it is that a city that should be an anti-gunner's utopia is constantly plagued with "gun violence." While dismissing logic and burying their heads in the sand, these leaders continue to try to avoid the unavoidable conclusion: Criminals don't obey the law and have been ignoring the gun ban since its inception. Only the law-abiding obey the law.
Enter their latest attempt at a remedy--the so-called "Safe Homes Initiative."

*Grassroots Minute Video:*

To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here: mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin031408.wmv.

*Plan To Attend Free Louisville Grassroots Workshop!*

The NRA-ILA Grassroots Division will host its _FREE_Grassroots Workshop in conjunction with NRA's Annual Meetings in Louisville. This Workshop has been a regular part of NRA's Annual Meetings for more than a decade. At this event, you will hear from NRA officers, NRA staff, and your fellow NRA members on what you can do in your own community to ensure victory for the Second Amendment in this year's elections.

*Additional Grassroots Event Planned For Louisville!*

In addition to the _FREE_Grassroots Workshop being held in conjunction with NRA's Annual Meetings in Louisville, the NRA-ILA Grassroots Division is holding an additional _FREE_ Special Session in Louisville.

*Volunteers Needed for 2008 NRA Annual Meetings:*

The 2008 NRA Annual Meetings & Exhibits will be an exciting weekend as thousands of NRA members will come together May 16-18, 2008, in Louisville, KY. You can contribute to the success of our meeting by participating as an Annual Meeting Volunteer.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

3/19/2008

*Supreme Court Hears Arguments in D.C. Gun Ban Case*

Fairfax, Va.-Today, the Supreme Court heard oral arguments in _District of Columbia v. Heller_, a case the Court has stated is "limited to the following question: Whether Washington, D.C.'s bans [on handguns, on having guns in operable condition in the home and on carrying guns within the home] violate the Second Amendment rights of individuals who are not affiliated with any state-regulated militia, but who wish to keep handguns and other firearms for private use in their homes." 
The case came before the Supreme Court on appeal by the District of Columbia, after a panel of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit declared the city's gun bans unconstitutional. The panel's decision was upheld by the full Court of Appeals. 
The Court of Appeals decision--consistent with the views of the Framers of the Bill of Rights, respected legal commentators of the 19th century, the Supreme Court's ruling in _U.S. v. Cruikshank_ (1876), numerous court decisions of the 19th century, the Supreme Court's ruling in _U.S. v. Miller_ (1939), the position of the U.S. Department of Justice, and the vast majority of Second Amendment scholars today-concluded that "the Second Amendment protects an individual right to keep and bear arms. That right existed prior to the formation of the new government under the Constitution and was premised on the private use of arms for activities such as hunting and self-defense, the latter being understood as resistance to either private lawlessness or the depredations of a tyrannical government (or a threat from abroad)." 
In today's argument, the Justices aggressively questioned advocates for all sides, including Walter Dellinger for the District, Solicitor General Paul Clement for the Department of Justice, and Alan Gura for the plaintiffs challenging D.C.'s law. 
While it would be a mistake to predict the outcome of a case from questions at oral argument, some justices' questions clearly suggested where they stand-as when Chief Justice John Roberts, questioning the District's Dellinger, scoffed at the idea that a citizen awakened by an intruder in the middle of the night could "turn on the lamp . pick up [his] reading glasses," and disengage a trigger lock. Dellinger back-pedaled from D.C.'s longstanding position that its laws prohibit self-defense, claiming that D.C. actually supports citizens having functional firearms for defense. 
Justices extensively questioned all three attorneys on the meaning and effect of the Second Amendment's "militia clause," with Dellinger taking the extreme position that unless a state "had attributes of [a state] militia contrary to a Federal law," the Second Amendment would have no effect as a restraint on legislation. Several justices seemed to disagree strongly with that view, with Justice Antonin Scalia noting that even if the militia clause describes the purpose of the Second Amendment, it's not unusual for a law to be written more broadly than necessary for its main purpose. 
Justice Anthony Kennedy questioned the attorneys very actively, especially on the importance of self-defense in the Founding era. Justice Kennedy suggested that even the Supreme Court's 1939 _Miller_ decision-which gun control advocates have often wrongly cited as protecting only a "collective" right-was "deficient" and may not have addressed the "interests that must have been foremost in the Framers' minds when they were concerned about guns being taken away from the people who needed them for their defense." 
Plaintiffs' attorney Gura-in addition to responding to many hypothetical questions-noted that the Second Amendment was clearly derived from common law rights described by Blackstone and other 18th Century commentators. Although the militia clause "gives us some guide post as to how we look at the Second Amendment," Gura said, "it's not the exclusive purpose of the Second Amendment."
NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre and NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris Cox (who both attended the arguments) commented, "Washington, D.C.'s ban on keeping handguns and functional firearms in the home for self-defense is unreasonable and unconstitutional under any standard. We remain hopeful that the Supreme Court will agree with the overwhelming majority of the American people, more than 300 members of Congress, 31 state attorneys general and the NRA that the Second Amendment protects the fundamental, individual right to keep and bear arms, and that Washington, D.C.'s bans on handguns and functional firearms in the home for self-defense should be struck down." 
Amicus briefs filed with the Supreme Court in support of the Court of Appeals' decision included those by the National Rifle Association and the NRA Civil Rights Defense Fund; Vice-President Dick Cheney (in his capacity as President of the Senate) and Members of Congress; the state attorneys general; and noted Second Amendment scholars.

All the briefs in the case are available at www.nraila.org/heller.

*Listen to the audio recording of the oral arguments (RealPlayer required)*

*View the transcript (PDF format)*


----------



## kwflatbed

3/23/2008

*Landmark Gun Ban Case Heard By Supreme Court*​









On March 18, the Supreme Court heard oral arguments in _District of Columbia v. Heller_, a case the Court has stated is "limited to the following question: Whether Washington, D.C.'s bans [on handguns, on having guns in operable condition in the home and on carrying guns within the home] violate the Second Amendment rights of individuals who are not affiliated with any state-regulated militia, but who wish to keep handguns and other firearms for private use in their homes." 
Most in the Supreme Court chamber seemed to agree that the Second Amendment protects an individual right. The issues that were most in contention included the meaning of the words "keep" and "bear," and whether the amendment protects the possession of arms only during militia service or also for self-defense; whether a total ban on handguns is a "reasonable" regulation of firearms; whether restrictions on the right to arms should be subject to "strict scrutiny," or legislatures or courts should be able to decide what is "reasonable;" and what kinds of regulations would be "reasonable" under the Second Amendment.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900: *

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900 -- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act."

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

3/30/2008

*More Proof That Americans*
*Support The Right To Keep And Bear Arms*​
Need more confirmation that a majority of Americans support the Right to Keep and Bear Arms? Look no further than the results of a Gallup poll, which were reported in a March 27, _Gallup.com_ article. The poll found that an overwhelming majority of the United States public-- 73% -- believes that the Second Amendment guarantees the right of Americans to own firearms.

*Controversial Gun Program Back In The News:*

Last November, we reported on a contentious program proposed by the Boston police department, whereby police officers would seek "voluntary" permission to enter and search people's homes (and specifically, children's bedrooms) for drugs and firearms-without notice or warrants.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900: *

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900 -- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act."

*Plan To Attend Free Louisville Grassroots Workshop! *

The NRA-ILA Grassroots Division will host its _FREE_Grassroots Workshop in conjunction with NRA's Annual Meetings in Louisville. This Workshop has been a regular part of NRA's Annual Meetings for more than a decade. At this event, you will hear from NRA officers, NRA staff, and your fellow NRA members on what you can do in your own community to ensure victory for the Second Amendment in this year's elections.

*Additional Grassroots Event Planned For Louisville!*

In addition to the _FREE_Grassroots Workshop being held in conjunction with NRA's Annual Meetings in Louisville, the NRA-ILA Grassroots Division is holding an additional _FREE_ Special Session in Louisville.

*Volunteers Needed for 2008 NRA Annual Meetings: *

The 2008 NRA Annual Meetings & Exhibits will be an exciting weekend as thousands of NRA members will come together May 16-18, 2008, in Louisville, KY. You can contribute to the success of our meeting by participating as an Annual Meeting Volunteer.

*Grassroots Minute Video:*

To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, 
please click here: mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin032808.wmv.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

4/3/2008




Massachusetts: Gun Owners' Action League to Hold April Event with Special Guests Wayne LaPierre and Chris Cox!
Make Plans to Attend This Exciting Event!

The Gun Owners' Action League will be holding their April Heritage Program Event on Saturday, April 12 at The Lantana in Randolph, MA. Special guests will include NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre and NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris Cox. 

Date: Saturday, April 12

Time: Doors open at 6:00 PM
Dinner at 7:00 PM

Location: The Lantana
43 Scanlon Drive
Randolph, MA 02368
Cost: Tickets for this event are $50.00
Don't miss this opportunity to hear from Wayne and to meet with your fellow gun owners in Massachusetts!
For tickets, please contact the GOAL office at 508-393-5333
For a ticket order form, please click here.

Please note that the deadline for ticket sales is Monday, April 7. Advance ticket sales only. There is no general admission for this event.


----------



## kwflatbed

4/5/2008

*On The Campaign Trail,*
*Obama Climbs Back On His Anti-Gun Horse*​
With the Democratic Presidential nomination process turning into what would have been an unthinkably close race only a few months ago, we continue to see the political contenders pulling out all of the rhetorical stops to distinguish themselves as the "candidate of choice" for their constituency. We also continue to see the candidates test the limits of credibility in the process.

*Update on D.C.'s "Voluntary" Gun Search Program:*

On March 14, we reported on Washington, D.C.'s so-called "Safe Homes Initiative"--an ill-advised proposal aimed at reducing the District's high rate of gun crime. Under the controversial plan, officers would show up at a residence and ask parents and guardians to allow "voluntary" searches of their homes and childrens' (or other relatives') bedrooms, to look for firearms. These searches would be done without notice or warrants. 
In the weeks since it was announced, there has been much public outcry over the program's proposed methods.

*Outrage Of The Week: "Safest for everybody?" Pizza Hut punishes employee for defending himself*

"The incident wasn't something quick and simple. ... It was a long ordeal.my life was, without a doubt, in danger."
On the night of March 27, 2008, Pizza Hut deliveryman James Spiers of Des Moines, Iowa was delivering pizzas--just as he had many times before over the past 10 years. He walked into an apartment complex thinking he was making another routine delivery, but found himself in a battle for his life: he had been set up by a "customer" who had lured him into the complex by pretending to order the pizza over the phone, but who had an armed accomplice waiting in ambush.

*Setting The Stage Locally For A New, Broader "Assault Weapons" Ban Nationwide:*

If you don't live in a state that has an "assault weapon" ban, that issue might be off your radar screen these days. After all, the federal ban--on standard-capacity magazines and semi-automatics with a certain combination of cosmetic features--has been defunct for nearly four years. 
But anti-gun politicians and news media at the state level are ginning up for a 2009 campaign to enact a ban like that proposed by Rep. Carolyn McCarthy (D-N.Y.), because they know that both of the front-runners for the Democrat Party presidential nomination would sign such a ban into law in a New York minute.










*New Grassroots Alert Feature: Poll of the Week!* Tell us what you think! NRA-ILA is excited to launch a brand new weekly feature for our subscribers. Beginning this week, the Grassroots Alert will include a weekly three-question poll that will help us better understand how you, our readers, feel about current events, politics, and the direction of our cause and our country.

*ILA Dinner and Auction At Annual Meetings:*

The Institute for Legislative Action will hold its Second Annual Dinner and Auction in conjunction with the NRA Annual Meetings in Louisville, Kentucky on Friday evening, May 16th.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900: *

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900 -- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act."

*Grassroots Minute Video:*

To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here:

mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin040408.wmv.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

4/12/2008

*Obama: Change For The Sake Of Expediency*​
When it comes to the Second Amendment, it's somehow appropriate that Democratic presidential hopeful Barack Obama is running on a platform of "change." Because when it comes to his rhetoric on the issue of gun rights, "change" is an apt description. 
Last month, we reported on Obama's hypocrisy. We detailed his advocacy of a law to forbid federally licensed gun dealers from legally selling constitutionally-protected products (firearms) in huge geographical areas, without holding purveyors of pornography to the same standard. 
Last week, we reported on Obama's attempt at reassuring pro-gun voters by telling them, "I have no intention of taking away folks' guns," then telling the _Pittsburgh Tribune_ "I am not in favor of concealed weapons," and that he favors ".reasonable, thoughtful gun control measure.."

*The NRA Family Mourns the Passing of Charlton Heston:*

On Saturday, April 5, Charlton Heston passed away. With his passing, NRA lost a past President, dear friend, and fearless advocate, while America lost a great patriot and the Second Amendment, a faithful friend.
Charlton Heston was a great man and an American icon. He will truly be missed. 
Two resolutions honoring Mr. Heston--H.Res. 1091 by Congressman Don Young (R-AK), and S.Res. 512 by Senator Jim DeMint (R-SC)--were introduced this week in the two houses of Congress. 
To read NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre's statement on Mr. Heston's passing, please click here: www.nraila.org/News/Read/NewsReleases.aspx?ID=10850.

*Recent House Action:*

This week, the U.S. House of Representatives voted overwhelmingly in favor of an NRA-ILA-backed amendment to H.R. 2016, the "National Landscape Conservation System Act." The amendment will preserve hunting and fishing on public lands for the benefit of current and future generations, and protect sportsmen's access for hunting, fishing and recreational shooting on certain public lands. The amendment was adopted by a 416-5 vote.

*California Supreme Court Strikes Down Prop H:*

The California State Supreme Court has turned down San Francisco's appeal on whether Proposition H, the draconian gun ban proposed by the San Francisco Board of Supervisors, violates California law. This exhausts all possible avenues for appeal by the Board of Supervisors. Proposition H would have banned the manufacture, distribution, sale and transfer of firearms and ammunition within San Francisco. NRA-ILA was the lead organization fighting this ban.

*Outrage Of The Week:*

This week's outrage comes from North Carolina, where an East Wake High School principal, acting with the support of the area superintendent, stopped the school's Marksmanship Team from participating in a decades-old tournament, less than one day before the competition.

*ILA Dinner and Auction At Annual Meetings:*

The Institute for Legislative Action will hold its Second Annual Dinner and Auction in conjunction with the NRA Annual Meetings in Louisville, Kentucky on Friday evening, May 16th.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900: *

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900 -- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act."

*Grassroots Minute Video:*

To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here:

mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin041108.wmv.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

4/19/2008

*"Pro-Gun" Group Endorses Most Anti-Gun Candidate*​
As this unusual campaign season has unfolded, we've seen the candidates ratcheting up their politically expedient rhetoric in an attempt to distinguish themselves as the "candidate of choice" for every constituency, while testing the far reaches of credibility in the process. We've heard blatantly anti-gun politicians claim to be supportive of the Second Amendment. We've seen hypocrisy, and we've heard double-speak and insults to our intelligence. When it comes to campaign rhetoric on the Second Amendment, we've seen a change in the way many anti-gun politicians campaign. Rather than talk openly about their desire to ban guns, register gun owners, and regulate firearms sales, anti-gun politicians talk about their "support" for sportsmen. Rather than admit they oppose the individual right protected by the Second Amendment, they claim they "support firearm ownership for hunting." 

*Debating Their Position On Guns:*

Speaking of "the most anti-gun candidate," lately it's becoming more and more difficult to keep track of which candidate is most deserving of that title.
As Democratic Presidential hopefuls Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama squared off at the Democratic debate in Philadelphia this week, moderator Charlie Gibson, from ABC News, opened debate on the gun issue by stating, "Both of you, in the past, have supported strong gun control measures. But now when I listen to you on the campaign, I hear you emphasizing that you believe in an individual's right to bear arms. Both of you were strong advocates for licensing of guns. Both of you were strong advocates for the registration of guns." (Sound familiar?) "Why don't you emphasize that now, Senator Clinton?"

*Wal-Mart To Create Gun Buyer Database:*

Recently, Wal-Mart joined New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg at a gathering of Bloomberg's anti-gun group, Mayors Against Illegal Guns, to announce a series of changes to the way in which Wal-Mart handles firearm transactions. At the press event, J.P. Suarez, chief compliance officer for Wal-Mart Stores Inc., said: "The costs are, we think, part of what it takes to be responsible." Suarez also added, "This is not a signal that we're getting out of firearms."

*ILA Dinner and Auction At Annual Meetings:*

The Institute for Legislative Action will hold its Second Annual Dinner and Auction in conjunction with the NRA Annual Meetings in Louisville, Kentucky on Friday evening, May 16th.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900: *

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900 -- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act."

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

5/3/2008

*Time For Public Comment On*
*New Rules For Guns In National Parks*

On April 30, the U.S. Department of Interior, through the National Park Service and U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, issued a proposed rule to amend the current strict regulations on firearms in national parks and wildlife refuges. NRA-ILA led the effort to amend the existing policy regarding the carrying and transportation of firearms on these federal lands. *The public has until June 30 to comment on the proposal, and NRA-ILA strongly urges members to file comments in support.* 

*New York City Lawsuit Against America's Firearm Industry Blocked:*

The U.S. Court of Appeals for the Second Circuit has delivered a major blow to New York City mayor Michael Bloomberg's lawsuit aimed at bankrupting the firearms industry, by ruling on April 30 that the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA) of 2005 blocks the city's lawsuit against a host of gun makers and distributors.

*Renewed Attack on Privacy of Gun Buyers:*

This week, anti-gun U.S. Senator Frank R. Lautenberg (D-NJ) introduced National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) registration legislation that would invade the privacy rights of law-abiding gun owners.

*NRA Intervenes In Lawsuit To Defend Wolf Delisting:*

NRA moved today with other sportsmens' organizations to intervene in a federal lawsuit with significant implications on the hunting community. Radical anti-hunting groups like the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) filed suit to overturn the U.S Fish and Wildlife Service's decision to remove the northern Rocky Mountain gray wolf from the Endangered Species List. This delisting is a long-overdue decision that would finally allow Montana, Wyoming and Idaho to manage wolves through regulated hunting.

*Outrage Of The Week: Anti-Gun Political Correctness Runs Amok On Campus:*

This week's outrage comes courtesy of Saint Louis University in St. Louis, MO where 40 faculty members submitted an open letter in opposition to the establishment of a firearm safety and awareness group on campus. The faculty members claimed that the group, Gun Awareness and Marksmanship Education (G.A.M.E), would only contribute to the "cycle of violence in the world." They further stated that "The chartering of G.A.M.E on the campus of Saint Louis University, we believe, is not in keeping with the Jesuit and Christian values of loving and forgiving one another in a world full of hatred and violence."

*ILA Dinner and Auction At Annual Meetings:*

The Institute for Legislative Action will hold its Second Annual Dinner and Auction in conjunction with the NRA Annual Meetings in Louisville, Kentucky on Friday evening, May 16th.

*Plan To Attend Free Louisville Grassroots Workshop! *

The NRA-ILA Grassroots Division will host its _FREE_Grassroots Workshop in conjunction with NRA's Annual Meetings in Louisville. This Workshop has been a regular part of NRA's Annual Meetings for more than a decade. At this event, you will hear from NRA officers, NRA staff, and your fellow NRA members on what you can do in your own community to ensure victory for the Second Amendment in this year's elections.

*Additional Grassroots Event Planned For Louisville!*

In addition to the _FREE_Grassroots Workshop being held in conjunction with NRA's Annual Meetings in Louisville, the NRA-ILA Grassroots Division is holding an additional _FREE_ Special Session in Louisville.

*Volunteers Needed for 2008 NRA Annual Meetings: *

The 2008 NRA Annual Meetings & Exhibits will be an exciting weekend as thousands of NRA members will come together May 16-18, 2008, in Louisville, KY. You can contribute to the success of our meeting by participating as an Annual Meeting Volunteer.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900: *

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900 -- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act.

*Help Protect Your Right to Self-Defense!*

Last month, Florida became one of a handful of states to enact a law to protect the rights of law-abiding gun owners to keep a firearm in their vehicle for personal protection. Unfortunately, this law is facing opposition by large corporate giants such as Disney, Walmart, Publix, and several others. They have even filed a federal lawsuit to try to overturn this important self-defense law. NRA is committed to fighting for the rights of gun owners in Florida and across the country but we can't fight these attacks alone! We need your help to ensure that all the hard work by the pro-gun community, and all that was accomplished in Florida, isn't defeated by those who want to destroy our rights. Please consider making a contribution TODAY and join NRA in protecting the Second Amendment! To contribute, please click 
here.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

5/11/2008

*Make Your Voice Heard*
*On Right-to-Carry in Our National Parks!*

As we reported last week, the U.S. Department of the Interior has issued a proposed rule to eliminate the prohibition on Right-to-Carry in national parks and wildlife refuges. The National Rifle Association led the effort to change this policy and we are very close to winning this important battle. However, the new rules cannot take effect until after a period of public comment. Our opponents will take advantage of this time to try to convince the Secretary of the Interior to reverse his decision. NRA members must take action now so that the anti-gunners are not allowed to sway this process. 

*Non-Partisan Voter Registration Drive To Commence In Louisville:*

In addition to the myriad other activities that will occur next week during NRA's Annual Meetings in Louisville, NRA-ILA's Grassroots Division will be kicking off the Association's largest voter registration drive ever.

*Not Content With Crushing Second Amendment, Bloomberg Disregards The First:*

A story in today's New York Sun, (http://www2.nysun.com/new-york/gag-on-2nd-amendment-is-citys-aim-in-gun s-suit/) demonstrates that gun-hating Mayor Michael Bloomberg's disdain for the Constitution isn't just limited to his abhorrence of the Second Amendment.

*ILA Dinner and Auction At Annual Meetings:*

The Institute for Legislative Action will hold its Second Annual Dinner and Auction in conjunction with the NRA Annual Meetings in Louisville, Kentucky next Friday evening, May 16th.

*Last Call To Register For Louisville Workshop!*

_This is the last call to register for the NRA-ILA Grassroots Division's _FREE_Grassroots Workshop being held _*next week*_ at NRA's Annual Meetings in Louisville. This Workshop has been a regular part of NRA's Annual Meetings for more than a decade. At this event, you will hear from NRA officers, NRA staff, and your fellow NRA members on what you can do in your own community to ensure victory for the Second Amendment in this year's elections._

*Special Session Event Planned For Louisville! *

In addition to the FREE Grassroots Workshop being held in conjunction with NRA's Annual Meetings in Louisville, the NRA-ILA Grassroots Division is holding an additional FREE *"In Their Own Words" *Special Session in Louisville.
*Grassroots Minute Video:* To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here: mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin050908.wmv.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900: *

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900 -- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act."

*Help Protect Your Right to Self-Defense!*

Last month, Florida became one of a handful of states to enact a law to protect the rights of law-abiding gun owners to keep a firearm in their vehicle for personal protection. Unfortunately, this law is facing opposition by large corporate giants such as Disney, Walmart, Publix, and several others. They have even filed a federal lawsuit to try to overturn this important self-defense law. NRA is committed to fighting for the rights of gun owners in Florida and across the country but we can't fight these attacks alone! We need your help to ensure that all the hard work by the pro-gun community, and all that was accomplished in Florida, isn't defeated by those who want to destroy our rights. Please consider making a contribution TODAY and join NRA in protecting the Second Amendment! To contribute, please click here.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

Dear Fellow NRA Member,
In honor of NRA's upcoming annual meeting and his keynote address to our annual banquet on Saturday May 17, Glenn Beck is holding "Gun Rights Week" on both his radio and T.V. shows.
These shows will be broadcast on the Premiere Radio Network's 280 stations from 9 a.m. to noon, Eastern, and on CNN Headline News Network every night at 7 p.m. and 9 p.m.
Each day, Glenn will feature a new gun rights segment on his shows. I'll be his guest on Tuesday, and NRA-ILA's Chris Cox will be the featured guest on Wednesday. And each day for the rest of the week, there will be another firearm freedom expert talking to Glenn and millions of his listeners.
The toll free call-in number for Glenn's radio show is 1-888-727-BECK. So if you have a question or comment about the elections, Right-to-Carry, crime, the Supreme Court Heller case, Castle Doctrine, or any Second Amendment issue, CALL!
For more information on broadcast times, stations and special guests, visit www.GlennBeck.com and click the "radio" or "T.V." banners. Glenn will also be providing transcripts and video links to all the interviews and segments in his free daily email newsletter, which you can sign up for on his site.
As one more favor to me, be sure to tell every gun owner you know about these important broadcasts. Please take a moment today, while you're sitting at your computer, to forward this e-mail to your contact list.
Also, be sure to keep your eyes on the national news this Friday between 12:30 p.m. and 5 p.m. Eastern, when NRA kicks off our weekend-long event with our Celebration of American Values Leadership Forum.
Confirmed speakers include Kentucky Lt. Governor Daniel Mongiardo, T.V. personality Ollie North, political strategist Karl Rove, former U.N. Ambassador John Bolton, Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison, Senator Mitch McConnell, Navy Seal Marcus Luttrell, Governor Mike Huckabee, Governor Mitt Romney, and John McCain.
Over 10,000 NRA members will attend, making this the largest political event in NRA's history.
All the major national news outlets will have cameras and reporters on hand to cover this event. Live, for over four hours on Friday afternoon-and in thousands of broadcast hours, and electronic and print pages to follow-NRA and our election-year defense of Second Amendment will dominate the news.
Thanks again for your support of NRA and thanks for helping spread the word about these important broadcast events!
----------------------------------


----------



## kwflatbed

It's time once again for the NRA's Annual Meetings & Exhibits, and NRANews.com wants to give you a front-row seat for all of the action! ​
Our coverage from Louisville begins Thursday, May 15, with a live edition of "Cam and Company" from the floor of the Kentucky Expo Center, beginning at 9 p.m. Eastern/6 p.m. Pacific. Tune in to www.nranews.com​







*Friday* 3 to 6 p.m. Eastern: Join us for a special broadcast of "Cam and Company" live from Louisville. *Saturday* Saturday morning, 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. Eastern: Don't miss our live, anchored coverage of the Annual Meeting of Members.Saturday afternoon, 3 to 6 p.m. Eastern: Catch our special live broadcast of "Cam & Company" from the floor of the exhibit hall.Saturday evening, 8 to 11 p.m. Eastern: Don't miss our live, anchored coverage of the NRA Members Banquet, where radio and TV personality Glenn Beck will deliver the keynote address!If you miss any of our live shows, don't forget that you can always catch the replay either on NRANews.com or Sirius Satellite Radio (sirius.com) Patriot Channel 144, which will carry a rebroadcast of each day's show from 9 p.m. to midnight Eastern. 
There's no way we can bring you everything the Annual Meetings & Exhibits have to offer, but it's our goal to make NRANews.com the next-best thing to being in Louisville. 
So tune in to "Cam and Company" and "The Daily News With Ginny Simone" for interviews with NRA board members, attendees, firearms manufacturers, Second Amendment scholars and more! 
Just log in to www.nranews.com to join the excitement, the fun and the celebration of Freedom! 










Cam Edwards
NRANews.com 










National Rifle Association * 11250 Waples Mill Road * Fairfax, VA 22030


----------



## kwflatbed

5/18/2008

Louisville Grassroots Workshop Tremendous Success! 

NRA Members Ready To Take Action This Election Season

This morning, 180 staunch, pro-gun patriots attended the NRA-ILA Grassroots Workshop, held in conjunction with NRA's Annual Meetings & Exhibits in Louisville, Ky. Though most attendees were home state Kentuckians, NRA members represented states from across the country. Diversity in geography notwithstanding, all were united in the singular mission of learning what more they could do in their local communities to elect pro-gun lawmakers to office this year-and they weren't disappointed!
Virtually all of NRA's national officers addressed the attendees, including: NRA EVP Wayne LaPierre; NRA President John Sigler; ILA Executive Director Chris Cox; First Vice President Ron Schmeits; and Second VP David Keene. 


*Speak Up Now on Guns in Parks!* 

As we've reported over the last two weeks, the U.S. Department of the Interior has issued a proposed rule to eliminate the prohibition on Right-to-Carry in national parks and wildlife refuges. The National Rifle Association led the effort to change this policy and we are very close to winning this important battle. 
However, the new rules cannot take effect until after a period of public comment. Our opponents will take advantage of this time to try to convince the Secretary of the Interior to reverse his decision. NRA members must take action now so that the anti-gunners are not allowed to sway this process.

*Outrage of the Week Update - School Reconsiders Shooting Competition Ban: *

A North Carolina school district is backing off a decision that prevented a group of young sportsmen and women from participating in the North Carolina Wildlife Resources Commission Hunter Education Tournament.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

_5/23/2008_

*New York City's Reckless Lawsuit Heads to Trial*

_"I have made many errors and I'll make many in the future."_
-- U.S. District Judge Jack B. Weinstein

On Wednesday, activist U.S. District Judge Jack B. Weinstein announced he would allow New York City's lawsuit against Adventure Outdoors, a Georgia gun store, to continue. Adventure Outdoors is one of three remaining defendants in the case, which began in 2006 with "sting operations" by New York City mayor Michael Bloomberg's investigators, which have brought rebukes from both federal and state officials for their potential interference with ongoing investigations.

*Speak Up Now On Right-To-Carry In National Parks: *

As we've reported over the last few weeks, the U.S. Department of the Interior has issued a proposed rule to eliminate the prohibition on Right-to-Carry in national parks and wildlife refuges. The National Rifle Association led the effort to change this policy and we are very close to winning this important battle. 
However, the new rules cannot take effect until after a period of public comment. Our opponents will take advantage of this time to try to convince the Secretary of the Interior to reverse his decision. NRA members must take action _now_ so that the anti-gunners are not allowed to sway this process.

*Energy At NRA Annual Meetings Bodes Well For Success:*

Following up on the report on the May 16 Grassroots Workshop that was held in conjunction with NRA's Annual Meetings in Louisville, Ky., here are some additional highlights from that meeting.

*Outrage Of The Week:*

*Breaking the law? No problem, just write a new one!*

This week's outrage comes to us courtesy of Chicago alderman Richard Mell (D-33). It seems the gun-owning alderman found himself afoul of a registration law that he himself helped pass.

*Grassroots Minute Video:*

To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here:

mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin052308.wmv

*ALEC Task Force Adopts Model "Campus Personal Protection Act":*

The American Legislative Exchange Council (ALEC) is an organization comprised of public and private sector members (largely made up of state legislators and corporate/association government affairs representatives) from all 50 states that share common support for free market principles and individual liberties.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900: *

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900-- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act."

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

5/31/2008

*Outrage Of The Weekhttp://www.nraila.org/WebSAT2004/Helper/Editor/PUT LINK TO TOP STORY HERE!!!!*

This week's outrage comes to us from Winchendon, Massachusetts where, in yet another case of "zero-tolerance" enforcement defying common sense, fourth-grader Bradley Geslak was suspended from Toy Town Elementary School for bringing a Memorial Day souvenir to school.
​*Speak Up Now On Right-To-Carry In National Parks: *

As we've reported over the last few weeks, the U.S. Department of the Interior has issued a proposed rule to eliminate the prohibition on Right-to-Carry in national parks and wildlife refuges. The National Rifle Association led the effort to change this policy and we are very close to winning this important battle.​However, the new rules will not take effect until after a public comment period. Our opponents will take advantage of this time to try to convince the Secretary of the Interior to reverse his decision. NRA members must take action _now_ so that the anti-gunners are not allowed to sway this process.


*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900:*

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900-- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act."

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

6/7/2008

On The Second Amendment, Don't Believe Obama!

The presidential primary season is finally over, and it is now time for gun owners to take a careful look at just where apparent nominee Barack Obama stands on issues related to the Second Amendment. During the primaries, Obama tried to hide behind vague statements of support for "sportsmen" or unfounded claims of general support for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms. 
But his real record, based on votes taken, political associations, and long standing positions, shows that Barack Obama is a serious threat to Second Amendment liberties. Don't listen to his campaign rhetoric! Look instead to what he has said and done during his entire political career.

*NRA Wins Again In Pennsylvania Court:*

This week, a Pennsylvania court sided with NRA and issued a permanent restraining order against two of the city of Philadelphia's municipal gun control measures enacted in April. The measures, banning so-called "assault weapons" and restricting handgun purchases to one per month, violate Pennsylvania's state preemption laws, passed by the state legislature to maintain uniformity of gun laws.

*UPDATE: Gun Store Avoids Trial In Reckless N.Y.C. Lawsuit:*

On June 2, a Georgia gun dealer facing a lawsuit by New York City mayor Michael Bloomberg decided to avoid an ambush at trial and head straight for an appeal. The case is one of several that began in 2006 with "sting operations" by Mayor Bloomberg's investigators, that have brought rebukes from both federal and state officials for their interference with ongoing investigations.

*"Baghdad, D.C."?*

We've often reported on the quandary the leaders of our nation's capital face. They govern a city that has had an outright ban on handguns for more than three decades, yet they're constantly looking for panaceas for the District's high rate of gun crime. How ironic it is, that a city that should be an anti-gunner's utopia is constantly plagued with high levels of gun violence. Burying their heads in the sand, these leaders continue to try to avoid the unavoidable: Criminals don't obey the law and have ignored the gun ban since its inception. 
Enter yet another doomed-to-fail attempt at a remedy-the so-called "Neighborhood Safety Zone" (NSZ).

*More Proof That Americans Believe The Second Amendment Guarantees An Individual Right To Keep And Bear Arms:*

Once again confirming what we already know, a recent _Harris_ poll (taken May 5,-May 12, 2008) found that, by a margin of more than two-to-one, U.S. adults believe that the Second Amendment to the Constitution guarantees an individual's Right to Keep and Bear Arms.

*Seeking Nominations For 2007 NRA-ILA Volunteer Awards:*

The "Jay M. Littlefield Memorial NRA-ILA Volunteer of the Year Award" is an annual honor that recognizes an NRA member who demonstrates exceptionally meritorious activism in defense of our Second Amendment rights. Similarly, the "NRA-ILA Volunteer Organization of the Year Award" is bestowed upon a group that has gone above and beyond the call of duty in defending our freedom over the past year.

*Speak Up Now On Right-To-Carry In National Parks: *

As we've reported over the last few weeks, the U.S. Department of the Interior has issued a proposed rule to eliminate the prohibition on Right-to-Carry in national parks and wildlife refuges. The National Rifle Association led the effort to change this policy and we are very close to winning this important battle.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900:*

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900-- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act.

*Grassroots Minute Video:* To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here: mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin060608.wmv.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

6/11/2008

Massachusetts: Emergency Powers Legislation

Stalled in Senate Committee!

_Please Contact Members of the Senate Ways and Means Committee Today!_​​S.1401, "An Act Prohibiting the Confiscation of Lawfully Owned Firearms During a State of Emergency", sponsored by State Senator Richard T. Moore (Worcester and Norfolk), is being held up in the Senate Ways and Means Committee. S.1401 would protect our Second Amendment rights by prohibiting any government agency from confiscating or regulating the lawful sale, possession, transfer, transport and carry of firearms during a state of emergency, such as occurred in New Orleans following Hurricane Katrina.

*Please contact the members of the Senate Ways and Means Committee TODAY and urge them to support S.1401. *
*Members of the Senate Ways and Means Committee:*

State Senator Steven C. Panagiotakos (D-1st Middlesex)
(617) 722-1630
[email protected]

State Senator Stephen M. Brewer (D-Worcester, Hampden, Hampshire & Franklin)
(617) 722-1540
[email protected]

State Senator Harriette L. Chandler (D-1st Worcester)
(617) 722-1544
[email protected]

State Senator Robert A. Antonioni (D-Worcester & Middlesex)
(617) 722-1230
[email protected]

State Senator Edward M. Augustus, Jr. (D-2nd Worcester)
(617) 722-1485
[email protected]

State Senator Steven A. Baddour (D-1st Essex)
(617) 722-1604
[email protected]

State Senator Susan C. Fargo (D-3rd Middlesex)
(617) 722-1572
[email protected]

State Senator Michael W. Morrissey (D-Norfolk & Plymouth)
(617) 722-1494
[email protected]

State Senator Marc R. Pacheco (D-1st Plymouth & Bristol)
(617) 722-1551
[email protected]

State Senator Pamela P. Resor (D-Middlesex & Worcester)
(617) 722-1120
[email protected]

State Senator Brian A. Joyce (D- Norfolk, Bristol & Plymouth)
(617) 722-1643
[email protected]

State Senator Susan C. Tucker (D-2nd Essex & Middlesex)
(617) 722-1612
[email protected]

State Senator Dianne Wilkerson (D-2nd Suffolk)
(617) 722-1673
[email protected]

State Senator Cynthia Stone Creem (D-1st Middlesex & Norfolk)
(617) 722-1639
[email protected]

State Senator Karen Spilka (D-2nd Middlesex & Norfolk)
(617) 722-1640
[email protected]

State Senator Michael R. Knapik (R-2nd Hampden & Hampshire)
(617) 722-1415
[email protected]

State Senator Bruce E. Tarr (R- 1st Essex & Middlesex)
(617) 722-1600
[email protected]


----------



## kwflatbed

6/14/2008

*Really, Don't Believe Obama!*
*(And Here Are The Citations)*

Last week's Grassroots Alert story on Barack Obama entitled "On The Second Amendment, Don't Believe Obama!" received a great deal of attention. Amazingly, some people still don't believe Obama is radically anti-gun, and some have gone so far as to claim that NRA was actually misrepresenting Obama's anti-gun positions. Well, sometimes the truth hurts, and for those who continue to believe that Obama is a friend of gun owners, here is the proof he most definitely is not. 

*Are You A Poacher If You Support The Right To Self-Defense?*

One of the most basic rights we as lawful Americans enjoy is the right to defend our families and ourselves. The right to self-defense should not end simply because one crosses an invisible boundary line and enters a national park or wildlife refuge.
This is the current, dangerous situation that will continue to exist, however, if you don't take action _right now_.

*Anti-Gunners Use Specter Of Defeat To Rally Supporters:*

While no one knows exactly how the Supreme Court will rule on the _Heller_ case this month, one thing is certain-the Court's ruling will not mark the end of our battle, but rather, a new beginning.

*Ohio Expands Right to Self-Defense:*

This week, Ohio Governor Ted Strickland (D) signed NRA-backed "Castle Doctrine" legislation into law to expand the self-defense rights of law-abiding citizens. SB 184, sponsored by State Senator Steve Buehrer (R-1), protects the rights of innocent victims to defend themselves from criminal attack, while expanding the rights of concealed-carry permit holders.

*NRA Thanks U.S. House and Senate Leaders for Including "Open Fields Initiative" in 2008 Farm Bill:*

NRA leaders today thanked U.S. Sens. Kent Conrad (D-N.D.), Pat Roberts (R-Kans.) and John Thune (R-S.D), as well as Chairman of the House Committee on Agriculture, Rep. Collin Peterson (D-MN), ranking member of the House Committee on Agriculture, Rep. Bob Goodlatte (R-Va.) and Reps. Jerry Moran (R-Kans.) and Earl Pomeroy (D-N.D.) for their instrumental support in including the "Open Fields Initiative" language into the House and Senate passed 2008 Farm Bill. The original bills, SB 1502 and HR 2473, make up the Voluntary Public Access and Wildlife Habitat Incentive Program to increase public access to private hunting grounds.

*Proposal To Increase Hunting At Wildlife Refuges:*

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is planning to add one wildlife refuge to the list of refuges opened to hunting and to increase hunting at six other refuges.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900:*

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900-- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act.

*Seeking Nominations For 2007 NRA-ILA Volunteer Awards:*

The "Jay M. Littlefield Memorial NRA-ILA Volunteer of the Year Award" is an annual honor that recognizes an NRA member who demonstrates exceptionally meritorious activism in defense of our Second Amendment rights. Similarly, the "NRA-ILA Volunteer Organization of the Year Award" is bestowed upon a group that has gone above and beyond the call of duty in defending our freedom over the past year. *Nominations for the 2007 honors should be submitted to: NRA-ILA Volunteer Awards, c/o Katrina Ruminski, NRA-ILA Grassroots Division, 11250 Waples Mill Road, Fairfax, VA, 22030. Nominations may also be faxed to Katrina at (703) 267-3918, or e-mailed to [email protected]*. All nominations must be submitted by NRA members in good standing and be accompanied by a one-page description of why the nominee is deserving. Winners will be selected by NRA-ILA staff and will be acknowledged at this Fall's NRA Board of Directors Meeting. *The deadline for submissions is July 14, 2008.*

*Grassroots Minute Video:* To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here:

mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin061308.wmv.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

6/22/2008

*Brady Adds To Post-Heller Agenda*

Last week, when Brady Campaign's president, Paul Helmke, told ABC News that the group expects the Supreme Court to issue a pro-Second Amendment ruling in _District of Columbia v. Heller_, he tried to put his best anti-gun spin on things, saying "this could be good from the standpoint of the political-legislative side." 

*Time Is Running Out To Protect Your Right To Self-Defense:*

One of the most basic rights we as lawful Americans enjoy is the right to defend our families and ourselves. The right to self-defense should not end simply because one crosses an invisible boundary line and enters a national park or wildlife refuge. 
This is the current, dangerous situation that will continue to exist, however, if you don't take action _right now_.

 *New "I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!" Yard Signs Available Now:*

By now, you've all heard the Obama "bitter" quote: "_And it's not surprising then they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations."_ And it probably struck a nerve with you. Well, we've created a new yard sign that will send a message from all of you "bitter" gun owners to Obama this election season: Our "I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!" yard sign.

*Proposal To Increase Hunting At Wildlife Refuges:*

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is planning to add one wildlife refuge to the list of refuges open to hunting and to increase hunting at six other refuges. Hamden Slough National Wildlife Refuge in Minnesota will be opened to migratory bird and big-game hunting. Hunting opportunities will be expanded to include migratory birds and upland game at the Agassiz National Wildlife Refuge in Minnesota and the Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge in Maryland. The Whittlesey Creek National Wildlife Refuge in Wisconsin will be opened to big-game hunting. Hunting at the Bayou Cocodrie, Tensas River, and the Upper Ouachita National Wildlife Refuges will be enhanced with the addition of land to these Louisiana refuges. The Upper Ouachita will be opened to turkey hunting. The Stillwater Wildlife Management Area, Nevada will be closed to hunting because the land will revert back to management by the Bureau of Reclamation and the Service no longer has authority to manage Stillwater.

*Comments are being accepted until July 10.* The rule can be found at

http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/2008/pdf/E8-12193.pdf.

*Please support the Fish and Wildlife Service's continued efforts to open and expand hunting programs on wildlife refuges by submitting comments on this rule.*

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900:*

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900-- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act."

*Seeking Nominations For 2007 NRA-ILA Volunteer Awards:*

The "Jay M. Littlefield Memorial NRA-ILA Volunteer of the Year Award" is an annual honor that recognizes a NRA member who demonstrates exceptionally meritorious activism in defense of our Second Amendment rights. Similarly, the "NRA-ILA Volunteer Organization of the Year Award" is bestowed upon a group that has gone above and beyond the call of duty in defending our freedom over the past year. *Nominations for the 2007 honors should be submitted to: NRA-ILA Volunteer Awards, c/o Katrina Ruminski, NRA-ILA Grassroots Division, 11250 Waples Mill Road, Fairfax, VA, 22030. Nominations may also be faxed to Katrina at (703) 267-3918, or e-mailed to [email protected]*. All nominations must be submitted by NRA members in good standing and be accompanied by a one-page description of why the nominee is deserving. Winners will be selected by NRA-ILA staff and will be acknowledged at this Fall's NRA Board of Directors Meeting. *The deadline for submissions is July 14, 2008.*

*Grassroots Minute Video:*

To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here: mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin062008.wmv.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

6/26/2008

*Supreme Court Declares That the Second Amendment
Guarantees an Individual Right to Keep and Bear Arms*

Thursday, June 26, 2008

Fairfax, VA - Leaders of the National Rifle Association (NRA) praised the Supreme Court's historic ruling overturning Washington, D.C.'s ban on handguns and on self-defense in the home, in the case of _District of Columbia_ v. _Heller_. 
"This is a great moment in American history. It vindicates individual Americans all over this country who have always known that this is their freedom worth protecting," declared NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre. "Our founding fathers wrote and intended the Second Amendment to be an individual right. The Supreme Court has now acknowledged it. The Second Amendment as an individual right now becomes a real permanent part of American Constitutional law." 
Last year, the District of Columbia appealed a Court of Appeals ruling affirming that the Second Amendment to the Constitution guarantees an individual right to keep and bear arms, and that the District's bans on handguns, carrying firearms within the home and possession of functional firearms for self-defense violate that fundamental right. 
"Anti-gun politicians can no longer deny that the Second Amendment guarantees a fundamental right," said NRA chief lobbyist Chris W. Cox. "All law-abiding Americans have a fundamental, God-given right to defend themselves in their homes. Washington, D.C. must now respect that right."

Click here to read the opinion (1 MB, PDF format)

-NRA- _Established in 1871, the National Rifle Association is America's oldest civil rights and sportsmen's group. Four million members strong, NRA continues its mission to uphold Second Amendment rights and to advocate enforcement of existing laws against violent offenders to reduce crime. The Association remains the nation's leader in firearm education and training for law-abiding gun owners, law enforcement and the military. _


----------



## Big.G

*NRA Files Second Amendment Cases in Illinois, California*​
Fairfax, Va., June 27-Following up on yesterday's Supreme Court ruling that the Second Amendment protects a private right to possess firearms that is not limited to militia service, the National Rifle Association of America today filed five lawsuits challenging local gun bans in San Francisco, and in Chicago and several of its suburbs.

"The Supreme Court held yesterday that the Second Amendment right is exercised individually and belongs to all Americans," said NRA chief lobbyist Chris W. Cox. "These lawsuits will ensure that state and local governments hear those words."

The San Francisco lawsuit challenges a local ordinance and lease provisions that prohibit possession of guns by residents of public housing in San Francisco. NRA is joined in that suit by the California Rifle and Pistol Association and the Citizens Committee for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms.

The Chicago case challenges a handgun ban nearly identical to the law struck down yesterday in Washington, D.C. The other Illinois suits challenge handgun bans in the suburban towns of Evanston, Morton Grove and Oak Park.

All five suits raise the issue of the application of the Second Amendment against the states through the Fourteenth Amendment, known in constitutional law as "incorporation." Because Washington, D.C. is not a state, incorporation was not specifically addressed in yesterday's Supreme Court decision in District of Columbia v. Heller, but the decision did repeatedly equate the Second Amendment to the First and Fourth Amendments, which have applied to the states for 80 years.

"In Washington, D.C. or in any state, whether you live in the housing projects or a high end suburb, you have the right to defend yourself and your family at home," Cox concluded. "These laws all deny that right, and NRA will not rest until they are all struck down."

_-NRA- _
_Established in 1871, the National Rifle Association is America's oldest civil rights and sportsmen's group. Four million members strong, NRA continues its mission to uphold Second Amendment rights and to advocate enforcement of existing laws against violent offenders to reduce crime. The Association remains the nation's leader in firearm education and training for law-abiding gun owners, law enforcement and the military. _​


----------



## BB-59

Lets just see how this effects people in the City of Boston. Getting a Class A there is like hitting powerball.


----------



## kwflatbed

6/28/2008

Victory In The Supreme Court!

On June 26, 2008, the Supreme Court affirmed, in a 5-4 decision, the ruling of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit that the Second Amendment protects a pre-existing, private, individually-held Right to Keep Arms and to Bear Arms, without regard to a person's relationship to a militia. The narrow ruling should be a reminder about the importance of this presidential election. As the _Wall Street Journal_ noted, "With the next President likely to appoint as many as three Justices, the right to bear arms has been affirmed but still isn't safe." 

*NRA Files Second Amendment Lawsuits In Illinois And California Following Supreme Court Ruling**:*

Following up on yesterday's Supreme Court ruling that the Second Amendment protects a private right to possess firearms that is not limited to militia service, the NRA today filed five lawsuits challenging local gun bans in San Francisco, and in Chicago and several of its suburbs.

*Obama Tries To Move Forward By Backpedaling:*

By now we all know where presidential nominee Barack Obama stands on the Second Amendment. During the primaries, Obama tried to hide behind vague statements of support for "sportsmen" or unfounded claims of general support for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms. But don't listen to his campaign rhetoric! His real record, based on votes taken, political associations, long-standing positions, and his own words, shows that Barack Obama is a very serious threat to our Second Amendment liberties

*Time Is Running Out To Protect Your Right-to-Carry: Comments MUST Be Received By Monday!*

One of the most basic rights we as lawful Americans enjoy is the right to defend our families and ourselves. The right to self-defense should not end simply because one crosses an invisible boundary line and enters a national park or wildlife refuge.

*New "I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!" Yard Signs Available Now:*

By now, you've all heard the Obama "bitter" quote: "_And it's not surprising then they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations."_ And it probably struck a nerve with you. Well, we've created a new yard sign that will send a message from all of you "bitter" gun owners to Obama this election season: Our "I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!" yard sign.

*Proposal To Increase Hunting At Wildlife Refuges:*

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is planning to add one wildlife refuge to the list of refuges open to hunting and to increase hunting at six other refuges.

*Seeking Nominations For 2007 NRA-ILA Volunteer Awards:*

The "Jay M. Littlefield Memorial NRA-ILA Volunteer of the Year Award" is an annual honor that recognizes a NRA member who demonstrates exceptionally meritorious activism in defense of our Second Amendment rights. Similarly, the "NRA-ILA Volunteer Organization of the Year Award" is bestowed upon a group that has gone above and beyond the call of duty in defending our freedom over the past year.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

7/5/2008

*Heller Decision Ramps Up Media's Anti-Gun Hysteria*

For years, anti-gunners have claimed that there's a gun-related epidemic in our country, and for once, they're right. It's not gun-related crime though. An epidemic is something that is common and spreading rapidly; gun-related crime has been diminishing for 15 years. 
What is common and spreading now is a condition one could call "anti-gun anxiety," or AGA. Apparently, it has been brought on by the U. S. Supreme Court ruling in _Heller_ that the Second Amendment protects an individual right to keep and bear handguns and other arms, and that the right existed before the Constitution was written and is not conditioned on a person's relationship to a militia. 

*NRA Lawsuits In Illinois And California Having Effect:*

As we reported last week, in the wake of the historic Supreme Court ruling that the Second Amendment protects an individual right to possess firearms that is not limited to militia service, the NRA filed five lawsuits challenging local gun bans in San Francisco, and in Chicago and several of its suburbs.








*New "I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!" Yard Signs Available Now:*

By now, you've all heard the Barack Obama "bitter" quote: "_And it's not surprising then they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations."_ This offensive and misguided quote probably struck a nerve with you. Well, we've created a new yard sign that will send a message from all of you "bitter" gun owners to Obama this election season with our own slogan: _"I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!"_

*Proposal To Increase Hunting At Wildlife Refuges:*

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is planning to add one wildlife refuge to the list of refuges open to hunting and to increase hunting at six other refuges.

*Seeking Nominations For 2007 NRA-ILA Volunteer Awards:*

The "Jay M. Littlefield Memorial NRA-ILA Volunteer of the Year Award" is an annual honor that recognizes a NRA member who demonstrates exceptionally meritorious activism in defense of our Second Amendment rights. Similarly, the "NRA-ILA Volunteer Organization of the Year Award" is bestowed upon a group that has gone above and beyond the call of duty in defending our freedom over the past year.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900: *
Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900-- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act."

*Grassroots Minute Video:* To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here: mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin062708.wmv.​
*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

7/9/2008

*Department of the Interior Extends Deadline for Comments Regarding Right-to-Carry in National Parks and Wildlife Refuges Until August 8*
​Like a quarterback taking a knee in the fourth quarter, two of Congress's most ardent opponents of our Right to Keep and Bear Arms are trying to run out the clock on efforts to enhance your right to self-defense in our national parks and wildlife refuges. 
For two months, we have been asking NRA members and gun owners to submit comments in support of allowing law-abiding citizens to carry their legally-owned firearms in national parks and wildlife refuges -- and tens of thousand of you have done so. The deadline to submit comments expired on June 30 -- or so we thought. 
Rather than closing the proscribed comments period as scheduled and moving toward finalizing this federal regulation, U.S. Senator Daniel Akaka (D-Hawaii) and U.S. Representative Raul Grijalva (D-Arizona), succeeded in delaying the implementation of the final rule by bullying the Department of the Interior (their respective congressional subcommittees have oversight of national parks) to extend the deadline for comments an additional 30 days! In a letter to Secretary Kempthorne, Senator Akaka and Representative Grijalva asked that the public comment period be extended, citing the recent decision in the District of Columbia v. Heller. 
In truth, however, now that the Supreme Court has affirmed that the Second Amendment guarantees an individual right, it is more important than ever that we move toward final resolution on this matter and extend the most basic right of self-defense to law-abiding citizens visiting national parks and refuges. 
The goal of their strategy is clear. Extending the public comment period amounts to a blatant and intentional stalling tactic; further pushing back resolution on this matter, possibly until after the election, into a new Administration. This needless extension will also allow opponents of carrying guns in national parks (like the Humane Society of the U.S. and the National Parks Conservation Association) to rally their troops to express their opposition to this commonsense proposal. 
*While we disagree with the decision to extend the comments period on this issue, it is now more important than ever that we give the anti-gunners what they profess to want-additional comments. * Gun owners, Right-to-Carry permit holders, and all Second Amendment supporters must deluge the Department of the Interior with comments in support of this proposal! *The new deadline for submitting comments is August 8, 2008*.

Please submit your comments on-line at:
http://www.regulations.gov/fdmspublic/component/main?main=SubmitComment&o=090000648066022a

Or in writing to: 
Public Comments Processing 
Attn: 1024-AD70
Division of Policy and Directives Management
U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service
4401 N. Fairfax Drive, Suite 222
Arlington, VA 22203

*Please act today and forward this message and request to your family, friends, and fellow firearm owners!* 
--NRA-ILA


----------



## Big.G

I submitted a comment right after the D.C. v. Heller decision was released.


----------



## kwflatbed

7/12/2008

*Post-Heller Congressional Action On*
*"Second Amendment Enforcement Act"*

As mentioned in last week's edition of our Grassroots Alert, following the Supreme Court's favorable _Heller_ decision, city officials in Washington, D.C. have been planning to obstruct D.C. citizens from exercising their right to keep and bear arms, despite the Supreme Court's clear statements. And some in Congress are planning to do something about it. 
On Thursday, Representative Mark Souder (R-Ind.) introduced H. Res. 1331, a rule to govern House consideration of a modified version of H.R. 1399--the "District of Columbia Personal Protection Act." 

*Department Of The Interior Extends Deadline For Comments On Right-To-Carry In National Parks:*

For more than two months, we have been asking NRA members and gun owners to submit comments in support of allowing law-abiding citizens to carry their legally-owned firearms in national parks and wildlife refuges -- and tens of thousand of you have done so. The deadline to submit comments expired on June 30 -- or so we thought.

*Outrage Of The Week:*

This week's outrage comes to us courtesy of the fringe animal "rights" group known as the New Jersey Animal Rights Alliance (NJARA). 
We've reported before on animal "rights" groups that try to push their agenda via "educational materials" that are foisted upon our school systems. The propaganda usually consists of the same, radical, scare tactics and lies we've seen time and again and come to expect. This time, however, the NJARA has served up a version that, even by current standards, is utterly ridiculous.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900:*

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900-- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act."

*New "I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!" Yard Signs Available Now:*

By now, you've all heard the Barack Obama "bitter" quote: "_And it's not surprising then they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations."_ This offensive and misguided quote probably struck a nerve with you. Well, we've created a new yard sign that will send a message from all of you "bitter" gun owners to Obama this election season with our own slogan: _"I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!"_

















*New NRA T-Shirts Available NOW!* As mentioned in the story above, we know that by now you've probably heard the Barack Obama "bitter" quote. Well, in addition to the new yard sign we designed, we've created a way for all of you "bitter" gun owners to _wear_ your message to anti-gun politicians seeking your vote this election season: A new "I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!" T-shirt, and our re-designed "I'm the NRA and I Vote" T-shirt!

*Grassroots Minute Video:*

To view this week's "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here:

mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin071108.wmv.
​*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

7/14/2008

*URGENT: Governor Patrick Attacks Law-abiding Gun Owners by Proposing Sharp Increases in Licensing Fees!*
_Please Contact Your Legislators Today!_​​Yesterday, Sunday July 13, Governor Deval Patrick (D) filed a special appropriations bill for the 2008 fiscal year. Within this bill, which has yet to receive a bill number, sections 24-27 will drastically increase certain firearm license fees. 

Sections 24 & 25 will increase state licensed firearm dealer's fees from $100 for three years to $250. Then within that three-year period, licensed dealers will be charged an additional $100 inspection fee per year. This tactic would turn a $100 three-year dealer's license into a $450 three-year license. 

Section 26 would increase a resident License to Carry fee from $100 for six years to $200 for six years and Section 27 would increase a non-resident License to Carry fee from $100 for one year to $250 for one year.

*Please contact your state legislator TODAY and respectfully request that he or she oppose any attempt to increase firearm license fees in the Governor's Appropriations Bill.* 

You can find contact information for your state legislator by clicking here.


----------



## Big.G

Wtf?!?!?!


----------



## kwflatbed

7/16/2008

*URGENT: Governor Patrick's Anti-Gun Bill Heads to Committee!*​


_Please Contact the Members of the Committee Today!_
​
Yesterday, the Governor's appropriations bill was assigned a number H.4971 and was referred to the House Committee on Ways & Means. As reported earlier this week, sections 24-27 will drastically increase certain firearm license fees. 
Sections 24 & 25 will increase state licensed firearm dealer's fees from $100 for three years to $250. In addition, licensed dealers will be charged an additional $100 inspection fee per year during each of the three years. This proposed bill would turn a $100 three-year dealer's license into a $450 three-year license. 
Section 26 would increase a resident License to Carry fee from $100 for six years to $200 for six years and Section 27 would increase a non-resident License to Carry fee from $100 for one year to $250 for one year. 

*Please contact the members of the House Committee on Ways & Means TODAY and respectfully request that he or she oppose any attempt to increase firearm license fees in the Governor's Appropriations Bill.*

You can find contact information for the members of the committee by clicking here.


----------



## kwflatbed

7/18/2008

*D.C. Refining of Gun Laws--Offensively Stupid*

Only a few weeks after the U.S. Supreme Court's ruling in the _Heller_ case, which struck down D.C.'s ban on handguns and allowed having a firearm in operable condition at home, D.C. has passed "emergency" law and new police regulations intended to retain as much of the ban and storage requirement as possible. The law was crafted in consultation with the Brady Campaign, according to the Washington Post. 
There are many objectionable features to the new D.C. law and regulations, but two stand out as particularly egregious. Though the Supreme Court ruled that D.C. could not ban handguns, the new rules would still ban all or most semi-automatic pistols. And in spite of the fact that the court ruled that D.C. cannot ban the use of guns for protection in the home, the District still prohibits having a gun loaded and ready unless an attack within your home is imminent or underway. 

Without Congress' intervention, D.C. can violate the intent of the _Heller_ decision indefinitely. That is because under "Home Rule," D.C.'s emergency bills are not subject to review by Congress, and D.C. can reinstitute "emergency" laws every 90 days. The city's officials are already thumbing their noses at the Supreme Court.

*United Nations Threat Continues:*

Over the past 7 years, the United Nations (UN) has been working to reach agreement on an international treaty on the trade in small arms. A "Meeting of States" has occurred every two years on the topic, and is going on once again in New York City. The threat this poses to our Second Amendment rights is real. Thanks to the efforts of U.S. officials, its progress has been delayed, but, unfortunately, not stopped.

*Department Of The Interior Extends Deadline For Comments On Right-To-Carry In National Parks:*

For more than two months, we have been asking NRA members and gun owners to submit comments in support of allowing law-abiding citizens to carry their legally-owned firearms in national parks and wildlife refuges -- and tens of thousands of you have done so. The deadline to submit comments expired on June 30 -- or so we thought.

*Evanston Votes To Amend Gun Ban-Tries To Avoid NRA Lawsuit:*

Unlike the debacle in Washington, D.C., in the wake of the Supreme Court's _Heller_ decision¾and in an effort to avoid NRA's lawsuit against their city¾aldermen in the Chicago suburb of Evanston unanimously voted to amend the city's 27-year-old handgun ban at a recent closed-door meeting.

*Village Of Morton Grove To Repeal Gun Ban:*

Today the Village of Morton Grove also moved to avoid protracted legal action by amending its Village Code to remove the current handgun ban and incorporate sections of the Illinois Criminal Code, following the filing of NRA's lawsuit against the city.

*New Downloadable Toolbar Lets You Stay Connected And Help NRA-ILA Every Time You Search:*

We are excited to announce a new, revolutionary, yet simple tool that will allow you to stay connected to NRA-ILA and raise valuable contributions to defend our Second Amendment rights without spending a dime! You can make a difference by downloading and using the new NRA-ILA Toolbar.



*ACLU Of Nevada Declares Support For Individual's Right To Keep And Bear Arms:*

In a surprising break from the national office of the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU), the Nevada state office recently declared its support for an individual's Right to Keep and Bear Arms, apparently making it the first state affiliate to break with the national ACLU's position on the Second Amendment.

*Stop BATFE Abuses -- Urge Your Congressman To Cosponsor H.R. 4900:*

Continuing concern about the treatment of firearm dealers by BATFE has caused members of the U.S. House of Representatives--with NRA-ILA's full support--to push for new and improved reform legislation. That push has taken the form of H.R. 4900-- the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform and Firearms Modernization Act." 
*New "I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!" Yard Signs Available Now:*

By now, you've all heard the Barack Obama "bitter" quote: "_And it's not surprising then they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations."_ This offensive and misguided quote probably struck a nerve with you. Well, we've created a new yard sign that will send a message from all of you "bitter" gun owners to Obama this election season with our own slogan: _"I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!"_















*New NRA T-Shirts Available NOW!* As mentioned in the story above, we know that by now you've probably heard the Barack Obama "bitter" quote. Well, in addition to the new yard sign we designed, we've created a way for all of you "bitter" gun owners to _wear_ your message to anti-gun politicians seeking your vote this election season: A new "I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!" T-shirt, and our re-designed "I'm the NRA and I Vote" T-shirt!

*Grassroots Minute Video:* To view the most recent "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here: mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin071808.wmv.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

7/27/2008

*Wilmette Latest Illinois City To Scrap Gun Ban In Wake Of Heller Decision*

The town of Wilmette, Illinois had a handgun ban on their books for almost 20 years. You may remember the town for its outrageous prosecution of Hale DeMar--the man in Wilmette who was forced to use a handgun to defend himself and his family against a convicted criminal who had broken into his home for the second time in as many nights. 
Well, in the wake of last month's historic Supreme Court decision protecting an individual right to possess firearms, village trustees in the northern Chicago suburb recently voted unanimously to repeal the egregious ban and strike it from the books. 

*Time Running Out To Comment On Right-To-Carry In National Parks:*

For more than two months, we have been asking NRA members and gun owners to submit comments in support of allowing law-abiding citizens to carry their legally-owned firearms in national parks and wildlife refuges -- and tens of thousands of you have done so. The deadline to submit comments expired on June 30 -- or so we thought. 
**

*Heller Today, Gone Tomorrow?*

As you know, the Supreme Court recently ruled that the Second Amendment guarantees an individual right. While this is great news, this ruling is only as good as a future Supreme Court allows it to be. The work of five Supreme Court justices today can very easily be undone if the current balance of the court tips by one or more anti-gun justices tomorrow--especially if those justices were to be nominated by an anti-gun President and sent to an anti-gun Senate for confirmation!

*ILA's "Freedom's Voice" Newsletter: New Look. New Content.*

You receive the Friday Grassroots Alert, but do you receive NRA-ILA's free monthly newsletter, "Freedom's Voice"? This publication is a must have for the pro-gun activist, and as with the Grassroots Alert, it is absolutely free!

*New NRA T-Shirts Available NOW!*

We know that by now you've probably heard the Barack Obama "bitter" quote. Well, in addition to the new yard sign we designed, we've created a way for all of you "bitter" gun owners to _wear_ your message to Obama and all of the other legislators seeking your vote this election season: A new "I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!" T-shirt, and our re-designed "I'm the NRA and I Vote" T-shirt!

*"I'm A Bitter Gun Owner And I Vote!" Yard Signs Available Now:*

We've created a new yard sign that will send a message from all of you "bitter" gun owners to Obama this election season with our own slogan: _"I'm a Bitter Gun Owner and I Vote!"_

*Grassroots Minute Video:* To view the most recent "Grassroots Minute" video, please click here: mms://media.streamtoyou.com/nra/2008/ilamin072508.wmv.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

7/29/2008

*Massachusetts: Emergency Powers Legislation May be Voted on *

*Today in Senate Committee! *​
_Please Contact Members of the Committee Today!_​
S.1401, "An Act Prohibiting the Confiscation of Lawfully Owned Firearms During a State of Emergency", sponsored by State Senator Richard T. Moore (Worcester and Norfolk), may be voted on as early as today in the Senate Ways and Means Committee. S.1401 would protect our Second Amendment rights by prohibiting any government agency from confiscating or regulating the lawful sale, possession, transfer, transport and carry of firearms during a state of emergency, such as occurred in New Orleans following Hurricane Katrina.

*Please contact the members of the Senate Ways and Means Committee TODAY and urge them to support S.1401. *
*Members of the Senate Ways and Means Committee:*

State Senator Steven C. Panagiotakos (D-1st Middlesex)
(617) 722-1630
[email protected]

State Senator Stephen M. Brewer (D-Worcester, Hampden, Hampshire & Franklin)
(617) 722-1540
[email protected]

State Senator Harriette L. Chandler (D-1st Worcester)
(617) 722-1544
[email protected]

State Senator Robert A. Antonioni (D-Worcester & Middlesex)
(617) 722-1230
[email protected]

State Senator Edward M. Augustus, Jr. (D-2nd Worcester)
(617) 722-1485
[email protected]

State Senator Steven A. Baddour (D-1st Essex)
(617) 722-1604
St[email protected]

State Senator Susan C. Fargo (D-3rd Middlesex)
(617) 722-1572
[email protected]

State Senator Michael W. Morrissey (D-Norfolk & Plymouth)
(617) 722-1494
[email protected]

State Senator Marc R. Pacheco (D-1st Plymouth & Bristol)
(617) 722-1551
[email protected]

State Senator Pamela P. Resor (D-Middlesex & Worcester)
(617) 722-1120
[email protected]

State Senator Brian A. Joyce (D- Norfolk, Bristol & Plymouth)
(617) 722-1643
[email protected]

State Senator Susan C. Tucker (D-2nd Essex & Middlesex)
(617) 722-1612
[email protected]

State Senator Dianne Wilkerson (D-2nd Suffolk)
(617) 722-1673
[email protected]

State Senator Cynthia Stone Creem (D-1st Middlesex & Norfolk)
(617) 722-1639
[email protected]

State Senator Karen Spilka (D-2nd Middlesex & Norfolk)
(617) 722-1640
[email protected]

State Senator Michael R. Knapik (R-2nd Hampden & Hampshire)
(617) 722-1415
[email protected]

State Senator Bruce E. Tarr (R- 1st Essex & Middlesex)
(617) 722-1600
[email protected]


----------



## kwflatbed

8/4/2008

*Massachusetts: Heller Resolution Passes House!*

_Please Keep Checking www.NRAILA.org for Further Updates!_
​
Before adjourning last week, the Massachusetts House of Representatives passed House Resolution 5029, sponsored by State Representative George Peterson (Ninth Worcester), recognizing the recent U.S. Supreme Court decision affirming that the Second Amendment guarantees the individual's right to keep and bear arms.The House voted 115 - 40 to approve the resolution. 

*To see how your representative voted, click here *

*http://www.goal.org/PDF/SCOTUSResolution.pdf*

*, and please continue checking www.NRAILA.org for further updates! *

*Text of House Resolution 5029*

_Whereas,_ On Thursday, June 26, 2008 the Supreme Court of the United States affirmed that the Second Amendment to the Constitution protects an individual's civil right to possess a firearm unconnected with service in a militia; and
_Whereas, _On Thursday, June 26, 2008 the Supreme Court of the United States affirmed that the Second Amendment to the Constitution protects an individual civil right to use arms for traditionally lawful purposes; and
_Whereas, _On Thursday, June 26, 2008 the Supreme Court of the United States affirmed that the Second Amendment to the Constitution protects the lawful use of arms for self-defense within the home; and
_Whereas, _On Thursday, June 26, 2008 the Supreme Court of the United States affirmed that the core lawful purpose of the Second Amendment is self defense; and
_Whereas, _The term firearm used in this resolution is a generic term not specific to any class of guns; now therefore be it
_Resolved, _That the Massachusetts General Court joins in the opinion of the United States Supreme Court and officially recognizes that the Second Amendment to the Constitution does protect an individual civil right to possess a firearm unconnected with service in a militia and protects an individual civil right to use arms for traditionally lawful purposes and protects the lawful use of arms for self-defense within the home and officially recognizes that the core lawful purpose of the Second Amendment to the Constitution is self defense; and be it further
_Resolved,_ That a copy of these resolutions be transmitted forthwith by the Clerk of the House of Representatives to Gun Owners' Action League.


----------



## kwflatbed

8/9/2008

*Will Our Next President Protect Our Second Amendment Rights?*

As you know, the Supreme Court recently ruled that the Second Amendment guarantees an individual right. While this is great news, this ruling is only as good as a future Supreme Court allows it to be. The work of five Supreme Court justices today can very easily be undone if the current balance of the court tips by one or more anti-gun justices tomorrow--especially if those justices were to be nominated by an anti-gun President and sent to an anti-gun Senate for confirmation!

*TSA Considers Airport Carry Ban:*

A recent story in USA Today (to read the story, please click here:

www.usatoday.com/travel/flights/2008-08-07-tsa-gun-ban_N.htm)

reported that the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) may weigh in on the issue of legal carry in the unsecured areas of airports.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

8/24/2008

Outrage Of The Week:
The Anti-Hunting NRA?!

The American Hunters and Shooters Association (AHSA) is once again trying to confuse hunters into believing two bold lies: that the NRA does not support hunting, and that AHSA and the Sierra Club do. 
In a report released on August 21, AHSA makes the ridiculous argument that NRA is anti-hunting because NRA does not support the same candidates that Sierra Club and other environmental groups support. The problem is, these groups rate candidates on their radical environmental record, not on their support for hunting or for gun owners' rights. In fact, the politicians endorsed by the Sierra Club are a "Who's Who" of the most anti-gun politicians in American history. Gun-ban advocates like Barack Obama, John Kerry, Charles Schumer, Hillary Clinton, Barbara Boxer, Frank Lautenberg, Jack Reed, and Teddy Kennedy have all been endorsed by the Sierra Club. Since Teddy Kennedy wants to ban almost all ammunition used by hunters in America, it is impossible to see how the Sierra Club is supporting hunters by endorsing him.

*2008 Gun Rights Policy Conference:*

This year's Gun Rights Policy Conference (GRPC) will be held in Phoenix, Arizona, on September 26, 27, & 28, at the beautiful Sheraton Crescent hotel. The theme of this year's conference is "Elect Freedom!"

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

8/30/2008

*Sarah Palin and Joe Biden: Worlds Apart*

Even before this week, the difference between Barack Obama and John McCain was clear. For one, McCain joined more than 300 other members of Congress in signing a "friend of the court" brief, in _District of Columbia v. Heller_, urging the Supreme Court to rule in favor of the Second Amendment and against D.C.'s handgun ban. 
Obama refused to sign the _Heller _brief, and supports reinstituting the Clinton gun and magazine ban. He also supports Ted Kennedy's bill to ban semi-automatic handguns in the guise of "micro-stamping," and supports banning inexpensive handguns as "junk guns." 
But now that each candidate has chosen his running mate, the difference is even clearer than before. And when it comes to guns, the two prospective vice-presidents are as far apart as the states from which they hail.

*Chicago Suburb Drops Ban On Private Possession Of Handguns:*

This week, the Village of Morton Grove, Illinois agreed to a stipulated dismissal of a NRA lawsuit challenging the village's gun ban. A new town ordinance recognizes the right to private handgun ownership, bringing an end to NRA's lawsuit against the village. Morton Grove completely dismissed its ordinance banning handguns and agreed not to replace it with any direct regulation other than to adopt existing state laws.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## BB-59

To all police officers, unions, and private citizens, if you value your 2nd amendment rights, you better vote Republican.

But the key is VOTE!


----------



## kwflatbed

9/8/2008

*www.GunBanObama.com*



It's time for gun owners to take a closer look at just where Barack Obama stands on issues related to the Second Amendment. To that end, NRA-PVF has designed a new, comprehensive, and very informative Web site -

*GunBanObama.com*

- to serve as a resource for the facts on Barack Obama's Second Amendment stance.

*Joe Biden: The Voice Of Anti-Gun Experience:*

Last week, we highlighted the enormous differences between vice presidential nominees Sarah Palin (R) and Joe Biden (D). Most people are saying that Barack Obama chose Biden as his running mate to compensate for his own lack of experience. After all, Obama has been in the Senate since only 2005, while Biden has been a senator since 1973, when Obama was 11 years old. But few in the Senate have as much experience as Biden in attacking our Right to Keep and Bear Arms.

*Open Mouth, Insert Foot, And Protest Too Much:*

He's at it again, and he sounds like he's getting desperate. As we reported in a story above, throughout this tumultuous election season Barack Obama has tried to hide behind vague statements of support for "sportsmen" or unfounded claims of general support for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms. He simply refuses to speak honestly about where he stands. 
But every once in a while Barack slips up, and we get a glimpse of the anti-gunner behind the curtain. When we do, more and more we see a frantic Barack Obama who sees that the public is not buying his attempts to con them on his Second Amendment stance.

*Bloomberg Anti-Gun Mayor Now A Felon:*

Kwame Kilpatrick, the now-former mayor of Detroit, and a member of New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg's anti-gun coalition, "Mayors Against Illegal Guns," pled guilty to felony charges of lying under oath and obstruction of justice, and pled no-contest to the charge of assaulting a police officer, on September 4th.

*2008 Gun Rights Policy Conference:*

This year's Gun Rights Policy Conference (GRPC) will be held in Phoenix, Arizona, on September 26, 27, & 28, at the beautiful Sheraton Crescent hotel. The theme of this year's conference is "Elect Freedom!"

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

9/13/2008

Act NOW To Restore 
Second Amendment Rights Of D.C. Residents!

In a strong bipartisan effort, House Democrats and Republicans recently joined forces to introduce H.R. 6691, the "Second Amendment Enforcement Act." This critical NRA-backed legislation would overturn Washington, D.C.'s newly enacted "emergency gun control laws," which continue to defy the U.S. Supreme Court's unambiguous decision in _District of Columbia v. Heller_ by continuing to restrict D.C. residents' right to self-defense.

On June 26, the U. S. Supreme Court held in _District of Columbia v. Heller_ that "the District's ban on handgun possession in the home violates the Second Amendment, as does its prohibition against rendering any lawful firearm in the home operable for the purpose of immediate self-defense."

"Grassroots Election Primer"-- What You Should Be Doing Right Now:

With Labor Day and the media frenzy of the National Conventions now behind us, this year's critically important campaign and election season is in full swing.


----------



## kwflatbed

9/18/2008

*D.C. Second Amendment Enforcement*
*Act Passes House, Moves to Senate *

Wednesday, September 17, 2008

Fairfax, VA - The U.S. House of Representatives voted today to approve the National Rifle Association (NRA)-backed "Second Amendment Enforcement Act" in an overwhelming bi-partisan vote of 266-152. The Act, passed as an amendment to H.R. 6842, will overturn the District of Columbia's gun control restrictions that defy the recent Supreme Court ruling by continuing to limit D.C. residents' right to self-defense. This bill is necessary to enforce the U.S. Supreme Court's decision in _District of Columbia v. Heller_. 
Following passage, Chris W. Cox, NRA's chief lobbyist remarked, "From the moment the Supreme Court overturned this failed gun ban, elitist politicians have sought to undermine the Court's decision with bogus emergency regulations that all but stop residents from exercising their Second Amendment rights. NRA wants to make sure D.C. residents are able to protect themselves and their families." 
On June 26, the U.S. Supreme Court ruled "the District's ban on handgun possession in the home violates the Second Amendment, as does its prohibition against rendering any lawful firearm in the home operable for the purpose of immediate self-defense." 
A bi-partisan group of Congressmen introduced legislation this summer to force the D.C. Council into compliance with the Supreme Court after the council enacted 'emergency' gun-control restrictions on its residents after D.C.'s gun ban and self-defense ban were overturned.

The Second Amendment Enforcement Act will: 

Repeal the District's ban on semi-automatic handguns. Semi-automatic pistols have been the most commonly purchased firearms in the United States over the last 20 years, and therefore a ban on those firearms is unconstitutional as decided by Heller;

Restore the right of self-defense by repealing the requirement that firearms be disassembled or secured with a trigger lock in the home;

Reform the current D.C. registration system that requires multiple visits to police headquarters; ballistics testing; passing a written test on D.C. gun laws; fingerprinting; and limiting registration to one handgun per 90 days. The current system is unduly burdensome and serves as a vehicle for even more onerous restrictions; and

Create a limited exemption to the federal ban on interstate handgun sales by allowing D.C. residents to purchase handguns in Virginia and Maryland. Currently there is only one licensed firearm dealer in the District, and the District government is standing in the way of additional dealers opening their doors. A 40-year old federal law prohibits residents from purchasing handguns outside of the District.
'I'd like to thank Congressmen Travis Childers, John Dingell, John Tanner, Mike Ross, Mark Souder, Bill Sali and Robin Hayes for their leadership. NRA will continue our work to bring the Second Amendment to D.C. residents, but we call on the Senate now to take up this historic legislation," concluded Cox. "The American people should know where their elected representatives stand on this critical civil rights legislation before the November elections."

_-nra- _
_Established in 1871, the National Rifle Association is America's oldest civil rights and sportsmen's group. Four million members strong, NRA continues its mission to uphold Second Amendment rights and to advocate enforcement of existing laws against violent offenders to reduce crime. The Association remains the nation's leader in firearm education and training for law-abiding gun owners, law enforcement and the military._​


----------



## kwflatbed

9/20/2008

*Barack Obama--Lying Rabble Rouser*

In an appearance in Nevada, anti-gun presidential candidate Barack Obama told his followers:

"I need you to go out and talk to your friends and talk to your neighbors. I want you to talk to them whether they are independent or whether they are Republican. I want you to argue with them and get in their face," he said. 
"And if they tell you that, 'Well, we're not sure where he stands on guns.' I want you to say, 'He believes in the Second Amendment.'

*New Feature On GunBanObama.com-Take the OMatch Quiz:*

As we enter the home stretch of this year's critically important election, two things are certain: First, the winner of the election will have a profound effect on your Second Amendment rights, and second, to make an informed decision, you need to be informed. It's crucial that you know where the candidates stand on the Second Amendment so that you can make the right choice.

*FBI's Crime Report Bad News for Anti-Gunners:*

This week, the FBI released its crime report for 2007 and, once again, gun control supporters are taking it on the chin.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## mpd61

kwflatbed said:


> 9/18/2008
> 
> *D.C. Second Amendment Enforcement*
> *Act Passes House, Moves to Senate *
> 
> Wednesday, September 17, 2008
> 
> Fairfax, VA - The U.S. House of Representatives voted today to approve the National Rifle Association (NRA)-backed "Second Amendment Enforcement Act" in an overwhelming bi-partisan vote of 266-152. The Act, passed as an amendment to H.R. 6842, will overturn the District of Columbia's gun control restrictions that defy the recent Supreme Court ruling by continuing to limit D.C. residents' right to self-defense. This bill is necessary to enforce the U.S. Supreme Court's decision in _District of Columbia v. Heller_.


Dianne Feinstink and Teddy are gonna absolutely outdo themselves to mess with this one, let me tell ya!!


----------



## kwflatbed

9/24/2008










*Factcheck And Brady Campaign Share Same Sugardaddy *
*Impartial? Independent? NO! *
*FactCheck and Brady Campaign in Bed with Annenberg Foundation*

FactCheck supposedly exists to look beyond a politician's claims. Ironically, in its analysis of NRA materials on Barack Obama, these so-called "FactCheckers" use the election year campaign rhetoric of a presidential candidate and a verbal claim by one of the most zealous gun control supporters in Congress to refute facts compiled by NRA's research of vote records and review of legislative language. 
There's another possible explanation behind FactCheck's positions. Just last year, FactCheck's primary funding source, the Annenberg Foundation, also gave $50,000 to the Brady Center to Prevent Gun Violence for "efforts to reduce gun violence by educating the public and by enacting and enforcing regulations governing the gun industry." Annenberg made a similar grant for $100,000 in 2005. (source) 
Regardless of the cause, it's clear that while FactCheck swoons over a politician's rhetoric, NRA prefers to look at the more mundane details - like how that politician voted on a bill and what kind of impact that legislation had or may have had on law-abiding gun owners. 
FactCheck claims that NRA advertisements "distort" Barack Obama's anti-gun positions, but FactCheck's own sources prove otherwise. In fact, even Obama's campaign has refused to deny his most extreme positions. 
FactCheck also dismisses NRA's statements as "contrary to what [Obama] has said throughout his campaign." But as FactCheck says, "believing something doesn't make it so." And unless FactCheck is an arm of the Obama campaign, isn't it their job to find out if Obama is telling the truth?

*FactCheck claim:* *"Obama is proposing no ...ban" on use of firearms for self-defense in the home.*

*FactCheck is wrong.*

Obama supported local handgun bans in the Chicago area by opposing any allowance for self-defense. Obama opposed an Illinois bill (SB 2165, 2004) that would have created an "affirmative defense" for a person who used a prohibited firearm in self-defense in his own home. 
As FactCheck notes, the bill was provoked by a case where a Wilmette, Ill. homeowner shot an intruder in self-defense his home; the homeowner's handgun was banned by a town ordinance. (After the U.S. Supreme Court found Washington, D.C.'s similar ban unconstitutional, Wilmette repealed the ordinance to avoid litigation.) 
The legislation was very plainly worded, but as limited as its protection was, Obama voted against it in committee and on the floor: 
It is an affirmative defense to a violation of a municipal ordinance that prohibits, regulates, or restricts the private ownership of firearms if the individual who is charged with the violation used the firearm in an act of self-defense or defense of another ...when on his or her land or in his or her abode or fixed place of business. 
If a person cannot use a handgun for self-defense in the home without facing criminal charges, self-defense with handguns in the home is effectively banned. 
Even aside from SB 2165, Obama's support for a total handgun ban (see below) would be a crippling blow to defense in the home, since (as the Supreme Court recently affirmed) handguns are "the most preferred firearm in the nation to 'keep' and use for protection of one's home and family." (District of Columbia v. Heller, 128 S.Ct. 2783, 2818 (2008)).

*FactCheck claim: Obama "did not ...vote to 'ban virtually all deer hunting ammunition." *

*FactCheck is wrong.*

Obama voted for an amendment by longtime ammunition ban advocate Sen. Edward Kennedy (S. Amdt. 1615 to S. 397, Vote No. 217, July 29, 2005), which would have fundamentally changed the federal "armor piercing ammunition" law (18 U.S.C. ' 922(a)(7)), by banning any bullet that "may be used in a handgun and that the Attorney General determines... to be capable of penetrating body armor" that "meets minimum standards for the protection of law enforcement officers." 
Federal law currently bans bullets as "armor piercing" based upon the metals used in their construction, such as those made of steel and those that have heavy jackets. (18 U.S.C. ' 921(a)(17)). The Kennedy amendment would have fundamentally changed the law to add a ban on bullets on the basis of whether they penetrate the "minimum" level of body armor, regardless of the bullets' construction or the purposes for which they were designed (e.g., hunting). 
Many bullets designed and intended for use in rifles (including hunting rifles) have, over the years, been used in special-purpose hunting and target handguns, thus they "may be used in a handgun." 
The "minimum" level of body armor, Type I, only protects against the lowest-powered handgun cartridges. Any center-fire rifle used for hunting, target shooting, or any other purpose, and many handguns used for the same purposes, are capable of penetrating Type I armor, regardless of the design of the bullet. 
Obama also said, on his 2003 questionnaire for the Independent Voters of Illinois-Independent Precinct Organization, that he would "support banning the sale of ammunition for assault weapons." (source) The rifles banned as "assault weapons" under the 1994 Clinton gun ban fire cartridges such as the .223 Remington and .308 Winchester - the same ammunition used in common hunting rifles. 
It's true that in 2005, Sen. Kennedy denied his amendment would ban hunting ammunition. But in a floor debate on an identical amendment the previous year, Kennedy specifically denounced the .30-30 Winchester rifle cartridge, used by millions of deer hunters since 1895. "It is outrageous and unconscionable that such ammunition continues to be sold in the United States of America," said Sen. Kennedy. (Congressional Record, 2/26/04, p. S1634.) 
Isn't it FactCheck's job to be skeptical of politicians' claims, especially when the plain language says otherwise?

*FactCheck claim: "Obama says he does not support any ... handgun ban and never has." *

*FactCheck is wrong.*

Obama has never disavowed his support for a handgun ban. On Obama's 1996 questionnaire for the Independent Voters of Illinois-Independent Precinct Organization, he clearly stated his support for "state legislation to ...ban the manufacture, sale and possession of handguns." Although Obama first claimed he had not seen the survey, a later version appeared with his handwritten notes modifying some of the answers. But he didn't change any of his answers on gun issues, including the handgun ban. 
FactCheck itself cites Obama's 2003 questionnaire to the same group. When asked again if he supported a handgun ban, he could simply have said, "No." Instead, as FactCheck notes, he "avoid[ed] a yes-or-no answer" by saying a ban on handguns "is not politically practicable," then stated his support for other restrictions. 
The 1996 and 2003 positions are not at all contradictory. Many anti-gun groups, such as the Violence Policy Center and Coalition to Stop Gun Violence, support total bans on handguns but also support lesser regulations that are more "politically practicable."

*FactCheck claim: Saying Obama supports gun licensing is "misleading."*

*FactCheck is wrong.*

Obama's fancy election-year footwork - claiming he doesn't support licensing or registration because he doesn't think he "can get that done" - isn't enough to get around his clear support for handgun registration and licensing. 
What's really misleading is the idea that handgun registration isn't really gun registration. Handguns are about one-third of the firearms owned in the United States, and American gun owners know better than to think registration schemes will end with any one kind of gun.

*FactCheck claim: Saying Obama would appoint judges who agree with him is "unsupported." *

*This FactCheck claim is just strange.*

Don't most Americans expect that the President will appoint people who agree with him to all levels of the government? And putting all Obama's campaign rhetoric about "empathy" aside, why would judges be any different? 
And on the larger issue of Obama's view of the Second Amendment, FactCheck once again takes Obama's spin at face value. While Obama now claims to embrace the Supreme Court's decision striking down the D.C. gun ban, he refused to sign an amicus brief stating that position to the Court. And when Washington, D.C. television reporter Leon Harris said to Obama, "You support the D.C. handgun ban and you've said that it's constitutional," Obama nodded - and again didn't disavow his support. (WJLA TV interview, 2/11/2008.)

_-NRA- _
_Established in 1871, the National Rifle Association is America's oldest civil rights and sportsmen's group. Four million members strong, NRA continues its mission to uphold Second Amendment rights and to advocate enforcement of existing laws against violent offenders to reduce crime. The Association remains the nation's leader in firearm education and training for law-abiding gun owners, law enforcement and the military. _​


----------



## kwflatbed

9/28/2008

Obama Campaign Threatens Legal Action Over NRA Ads-

_Campaign and DNC Launch Assault On First Amendment!_

Earlier this week, NRA-PVF released a series of radio and television spots to educate gun owners and sportsmen about Barack Obama's longstanding anti-gun record. In response to the NRA-PVF ads, a clearly panicked Obama campaign and the Democratic National Committee (DNC) are doing everything they can to hide Obama's _real_ record by mounting a coordinated assault on the First Amendment. 
They have gone to desperate and outrageous lengths to try to silence your NRA by bullying media outlets with threats of lawsuits if they run NRA-PVF's ads. They have sent intimidating cease and desist letters to cable operators and television stations, threatening their FCC licenses if they run the ads.



*Outrage Of The Week:*

This week's Outrage comes to us courtesy of U.S. Representative Alcee Hastings (D-Fla.) who recently lashed out at Vice Presidential nominee Sarah Palin (R) while trying to muster support for anti-gun Presidential candidate Barack Obama. 
Hastings has a well-deserved reputation for opening his mouth and speaking his mind. But this week, when he opened his mouth, he put his foot into it. Way into it.

*America's Largest and Most Radical Hunting-Ban Group Endorses Barack Obama--It's Just One More Association With Radicals That He Can't Run From:*

While Barack Obama lies to America's gun owners and hunters about his longstanding public record in support of legislation stripping Americans of essential liberties, his so-called friends are thwarting his campaign of deception. The Humane Society Legislative Fund, the political arm of the radical Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), is the most recent to foil Obama's best laid plans after giving him the organization's unequivocal endorsement. This should be a resounding wake-up call to America's millions of hunters.

*Absentee Voting: Bank Your Vote-Assist On Election Day!*

With more states than ever allowing early and absentee voting, it is critical that those pro-gun voters who think there may even be a chance they won't be able to vote in person on November 4th, ensure they vote via absentee ballot. By banking your vote prior to November 4th, not only will you avoid potentially long lines, but you will also be freed up to assist with the Election Day activities of pro-gun candidates in your area!

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

*NATIONAL RIFLE ASSOCIATION*
*Women's Awards Program*

In recognition of the significant contributions made by women in the areas of Second Amendment advocacy, education, volunteerism, hunting and shooting sports activities, the National Rifle Association bestows the:

⇒*Sybil Ludington Women's Freedom Award* upon women whose contributions have been made at the national level

⇒*Marion P. Hammer Woman of Distinction Award *upon women whose contributions have been made at the local, state and/or regional levels

Award nominations for the 2009 awards are being accepted until November 1, 2008. Many women have made significant contributions in the areas listed above; you probably know a few of them. Please take a moment to nominate them for an award appropriate to their contributions. This is the perfect way to recognize their hard work and dedication. For more information about NRA's Women's Awards Program, please call Patty Zollman at 800-861-1166 or visit www.nrahq.org/women/index.asp to download nomination forms.

Please note: Women may not be nominated for both the Sybil Ludington Women's Freedom Award and the Marion P. Hammer Woman of Distinction Award in the same year.

*DEADLINE FOR NOMINATIONS:*
*NOVEMBER 1, 2008*

-----------------------------------------------------
National Rifle Association * 11250 Waples Mill Road * Fairfax, VA 22030


----------



## kwflatbed

10/4/2008

*Grades & Endorsements Now Available On NRA-PVF Site!*



This year's elections may well be the most important in your voting lifetime! The stakes are enormously high, and you need to be fully informed. For up-to-the-minute campaign information, and to see what you can do to help elect pro-Second Amendment candidates, members are strongly encouraged to visit the NRA-Political Victory Fund (NRA-PVF) website, www.NRAPVF.org. 
This official NRA campaign site will serve as your one-stop campaign reference guide this election season. The site is loaded with all of the critical information you'll need to make informed decisions on Election Day, November 4. Included on the site are news stories, articles from NRA's magazines, NRA-PVF press releases, and *a complete listing of NRA-PVF candidate grades and endorsements!*

*New Gun Show Study Obliterates Anti-Gunners' Claims:*

A new study from researchers at the University of Michigan and the University of Maryland has found "no evidence that gun shows lead to substantial increases in either gun homicides or suicides. In addition, tighter regulation of gun shows does not appear to reduce the number of firearm-related deaths." The study- "The Effect of Gun Shows on Gun-Related Deaths: Evidence from California and Texas (www.closup.umich.edu/research/workingpapers/papers/gunshows-sept08 -final.pdf) compared gun deaths between 1994-2004 in two states with large numbers of gun shows annually: California, which has the greatest restrictions on gun shows, and Texas, which has none.

*Absentee Voting: Bank Your Vote-Assist On Election Day!*

With more states than ever allowing early and absentee voting, it is critical that those pro-gun voters who think there may even be a chance they won't be able to vote in person on November 4th, ensure they vote via absentee ballot. By banking your vote prior to November 4th, not only will you avoid potentially long lines, but you will also be freed up to assist with the Election Day activities of pro-gun candidates in your area!

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA to Settle Suit Over Katrina Gun Seizures

*By MICHAEL KUNZELMAN*
_Associated Press Writer_

NEW ORLEANS -- 
City officials have agreed to return hundreds of firearms that police officers confiscated in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, part of a deal to resolve a lawsuit filed by gun lobbying groups.
The settlement agreement filed Tuesday in federal court calls for the National Rifle Association and Second Amendment Foundation to drop their case if the city follows a plan for returning guns to owners who had them seized by police after the Aug. 29, 2005, hurricane.
Both sides also are asking U.S. District Judge Carl Barbier to sign off on the pact and issue a permanent injunction barring the city from seizing lawfully possessed firearms. Barbier didn't immediately rule on the agreement, which doesn't involve a monetary award.
Police department spokesman Bob Young said it has stored 552 guns that were confiscated after Katrina, through Dec. 31, 2005. Police have said they only took guns that were stolen or found in abandoned homes.
The agreement calls for the city to post a notice on its Web site that explains how gun owners can claim their firearms.
Gun owners must sign an affidavit claiming ownership of a gun but don't need to present written proof, such as a sales receipt or serial number. A background check also is required to certify that someone claiming a gun can legally possess a firearm.
The city won't be liable if a dispute arises over the ownership of a returned gun. Authorities can dispose of any guns that go unclaimed after two years.
"This is all we've wanted all along: a practical return program," said NRA lawyer Stephen Halbrook, who estimated that the department should have 1,200 guns available for owners to claim.
"I think it satisfies all our concerns," said Dave Workman, a spokesman for the Bellevue, Wash.-based Second Amendment Foundation. "The city for way too long has been dragging its feet on this. We're glad it's over and we can move on to other issues."
Young said the department "will do everything possible to notify people that their guns are available for pickup."
In April 2006, police made about 700 firearms available for owners to claim if they could present a bill of sale or an affidavit with the weapon's serial number. Halbrook, however, said few people could present proof of ownership after Katrina, which flooded 80 percent of the city.
Mayor Ray Nagin and Police Superintendent Warren Riley were defendants in the case, which was scheduled to be tried next month.
In their lawsuit, the gun lobbying groups accused the city of violating gun owners' constitutional right to bear arms and leaving them "at the mercy of roving gangs, home invaders, and other criminals" after Katrina.
In response, the city argued that federal law doesn't apply to the plaintiffs' claims against city officials "because the right to keep and bear arms has never been recognized as a fundamental individual right."








Wire Service


----------



## kwflatbed

National Rifle Association endorses McCain









 
Wed Oct 8, 10:29 PM ET

US Republican presidential canidate John McCain (R) and running-mate Sarah Palin (C) arrive for a rally at Lehigh University in Bethlehem, Pennslyvania. After a lackluster debate, McCain now has less than four weeks to turn the race for the White House around, as observers began to wonder aloud whether the Republican who once dubbed himself the comeback kid can win.(AFP/Jim Watson)

By SHARON THEIMER, Associated Press Writer

WASHINGTON - The National Rifle Association is endorsing Republican presidential nominee John McCain despite differences with the Arizona senator on gun-show rules and campaign finance restrictions. 
NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre and the chairman of the NRA's political action committee planned stops Thursday in Pennsylvania, Missouri, Colorado and Nevada to talk about the move.
LaPierre said the two agree on many issues important to the group.
"He's cast more than 60 votes in the Senate in support of the Second Amendment," LaPierre said.
The NRA's Political Victory Fund has spent more than $2.3 million opposing Democratic nominee Barack Obama. The chairman of the political action committee, Chris W. Cox, says its spending in the presidential race will grow to "eight figures" by Election Day. Besides ads, encouraging battleground-state gun owners to vote will be a key focus, he said.
The PAC was running an ad Thursday in USA Today accusing Obama of waffling on gun-rights issues and challenging his statements that he supports the right to bear arms. Obama has said he respects the Second Amendment but doesn't think it precludes "some commonsense gun laws so that we don't have kids being shot on the streets of cities like Chicago."
The NRA PAC's future spending will target Obama on gun issues and start publicizing the records of McCain and his running mate, Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, LaPierre said. McCain's selection of Palin was a plus, LaPierre said.
"She's a hunter, she's a Second Amendment supporter and she's a tremendous asset to the ticket," he said.
Palin, an NRA member, received an A-plus rating from the group when she ran for governor in 2006. That compares to an NRA grade in the average range for McCain in his last Senate race. McCain isn't an NRA member.
Palin has been an NRA booster, particularly for its education and safety programs, during her career in government. As mayor of Wasilla, Alaska, she used $750 from her city campaign fund to upgrade her NRA membership.
The NRA doesn't always endorse presidential candidates. It has backed President Bush but declined to endorse Bob Dole in the 1996 race or President George H.W. Bush in 1992.
Obama has been endorsed by the American Hunters and Shooters Association, which calls itself a "mainstream group of hunters" that supports safe and responsible gun ownership.
___

On the Net:
National Rifle Association's Political Victory Fund: http://www.nrapvf.org/

American Hunters and Shooters Association: http://www.huntersandshooters.com/

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081009/ap_on_el_pr/nra_mccain


----------



## kwflatbed

*Save Blue Trail Range, Inc.*

www.savebluetrailrange.org

*Blue Trail Range is currently under attack*. Blue Trail Range in Connecticut is under attack by individuals who have alleged that, even after over sixty years of operation, bullets from the range are improperly entering public and private property. As of this point, Blue Trail Range has been served with two such frivolous lawsuits with claims ranging from trespass, nuisance, noise pollution, lead contamination, and even a claim against the Town of Wallingford for allowing the range to continue to operate!
In an effort to get to the bottom of these claims, this past summer, Blue Trail Range voluntarily closed its outdoor ranges for about three months, while it evaluated its safety protocols and range designs to see if further improvements were necessary or practical. The results of these evaluations have indicated that lawsuits are without merit and are filed merely to try to close this time honored shooting facility. Nonetheless, during the temporary shutdown, Blue Trail Range took the opportunity to make some recommended safety enhancements to try and head off any claims in the future. At this point we are asking for your assistance and support as a loyal patron and sportsman.
Save Blue Trail Range, Inc.'s mission is to raise funds to meet the necessary legal, environmental, public relations, and other costs associated with ensuring continued daily operation of Blue Trail Range. Blue Trail Range requires your financial assistance to continue to operate and remain open.
Expenses are already over a quarter million dollars. The continued litigation by these motivated Plaintiffs will drive these costs even higher, possibly as high as one million dollars, as this is just another way that people use to try and put ranges out of business: by bleeding them dry having to defend frivolous lawsuits. *The range needs your help now!*

*What Can You Do To Help?* 
Blue Trail Range is currently in the "fight for its life". If its facilities are permanently closed, the chances increase that a "domino" effect will threaten other ranges, both private and public.

*Please help today:*

1.
*Contribute* today by check payable to Save Blue Trail Range, Inc., [a 501(c)4 corporation] mail it to the Treasurer, Buddy Niezgorski, 58 Walnut Lane, Wallingford, CT 06492.

2.
*Contribute* online on the website www.savebluetrailrange.org and hit the "Pay" button to direct you to Paypal account for donations to this fund.

3.
*Write* letters to the editors of Connecticut newspapers and the Office of the Attorney General in Connecticut supporting the Blue Trail Range. Addresses can be found at www.savebluetrailrange.org

4.
*Visit* Blue Trail Range today --- the *safest* and largest indoor shooting range in New England ---- with a fully stocked gun store. Blue Trail Range and its patrons have always taken firearms safety seriously. Yet certain individuals are accusing the range of allowing bullets to improperly enter public and private property. *These same individuals have sued to obtain an injunction to stop the range from operating, even though Connecticut's Department of Environmental Protection has issued press releases heralding the safety of the range.* It is apparent that the Plaintiffs are dead set on closing the range for their own personal gain, hiding behind the cover of safety, noise and lead concerns.
Blue Trail Range consists of a ten point 50 foot indoor range, fifteen point 33 foot indoor air rifle range, nineteen point 25 yard outdoor pistol range, one hundred point 50-yard and 100 yard outdoor rifle range, a shotgun field, snack bar, and complete gun store. Blue Trail Range is the largest commercial range open to the public in New England and is open 7 days a week, 9AM-5PM, with extended summer hours.

*LAW ENFORCEMENT:* In addition to the public, Blue Trail Range has served the Connecticut law enforcement community since its opening in 1945, and has provided essential training facilities for the Connecticut State Police, the Connecticut Department of Environmental Protection agents, the Connecticut Governor's Foot Guard, and the Connecticut Governor's Horse Guard. Additionally, it also serves the United States Marine Corps, United States Coast Guard, United States Navy, United States Army National Guard, and Securitas, the security agency for Connecticut's nuclear power plants. Significantly, the ranges provide training facilities for fifteen Connecticut municipal police departments and the Connecticut CMP.

*COMPETITIVE SHOOTING PROGRAMS:* Blue Trail Range is also host to many competitive programs. The Connecticut State Rifle & Revolver Association has hosted National Rifle Association (NRA) and USA Shooting registered smallbore, high power, and pistol shoulder-to-shoulder matches, state and regional championships for competitors throughout the United States and from England, Scotland, Germany, Australia, and New Zealand, as well as the Olympic Team from India.

*JUNIOR RIFLE CLUB:* Over 40 local elementary, junior, and high school teams use Blue Trail Range's facilities as their schools do not have ranges on-site. History shows that once a riflery program is removed from a school's curriculum, it's tough for this varsity sport to be re-instated.

*OLYMPICS:* Olympic shooters have also practiced and honed their skills on this range. Fairfield's Emily Caruso trained and competed at Blue Trail Range and recently represented the United States at the Beijing Olympics in the women's air rifle events. Also firing many matches at Blue Trail Range have been such notables as Olympic athletes Lones ******, Mike Anti, and Steve Scherer.
Many hundreds of prospective hunters attend Hunter Safety Classes held at the range under the auspices of the Department of Environmental Protection. Certification classes sponsored by Blue Trail Range have enabled citizens to apply for handgun and pistol permits. Additionally, firearms safety and competence has been enhanced by the Blue Trail's commitment to sponsoring NRA Rifle Instructor's Courses, Women's Pistol events, instruction for Scout and 4-H Program members, local manufacturers training activities, and, ladies charity events raising money for local worthy causes.

*THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT!*
------------------------------------------

National Rifle Association * 11250 Waples Mill Road * Fairfax, VA 22030


----------



## kwflatbed

10/11/2008

News Flash: Brady Campaign and
American Hunters and Shooters Association
Attack NRA-PVF Endorsed Presidential Candidate!

The NRA Political Victory Fund (NRA-PVF) has issued its endorsement in the 2008 Presidential race.

*(Due to federal campaign finance regulations, you'll have to read more about that endorsement by clicking here.)*

It should come as no surprise that the Brady Campaign and the American Hunters and Shooters Association (AHSA) -- one, the leading anti-gun lobby in the country and the other, a phony front group whose mission is to confuse sportsmen -- seem to have their response orchestrated. What both attacks lack, is a complete revelation on the real records of the two candidates. That is left out because the whole record proves that NRA-PVF chose the right man.

*For Once, Hillary Is Right:*

In an April 2008 campaign mailer, Hillary Clinton warned voters about Barack Obama's radical record against guns and gun owners. The teaser asked, "Where does Barack Obama really stand on guns?" The other side of the mailer then answered, "Depends on who Barack Obama is talking to."

*Brady Campaign Hoping For Expanded "Assault Weapons" Ban Under An Obama Administration:*

With the prospect of Sen. Barack Obama (D-IL) being elected President of the United States, the Brady Campaign is trying to rejuvenate public interest in one of the group's priority issues: a ban on all detachable-magazine semi-automatic firearms, a vast expansion of the federal "assault weapon" law of 1994--2004. As Brady notes in a new propaganda paper, "Assault Weapons: Mass Produced Mayhem," "Senator Barack Obama supports banning assault weapons."

*New Orleans Mayor Finally Admits Illegal Gun Confiscation, Settles With NRA:*

After a three-year legal battle over the unconstitutional confiscation of lawfully owned firearms during Hurricane Katrina, this week, the City of New Orleans agreed to settle a lawsuit initiated by NRA. A permanent injunction has been issued against the city, Mayor Ray Nagin, and current Police Chief Warren Riley. The Second Amendment Foundation assisted NRA in the legal battle against Mayor Ray Nagin and the City of New Orleans.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

The Real Obama - From Someone Who Knows

Illinois State Rifle Association Executive Director
Richard Pearson Issues Open Letter to Nation's
Sportsmen Regarding Obama's TRUE History in the Illinois Senate

We've repeatedly warned readers not to believe Barack Obama when he claims to support our Second Amendment rights. We have told you the _truth_--that Barack Obama is *the most anti-gun presidential candidate in American history!* Hands down. No question. Barack Obama opposes the Second Amendment rights of law-abiding, freedom-loving, American firearm owners. 
We've given the facts, and provided the documentation. But if you know someone who's still not convinced, you'll want to share with them a recent, open letter to our nation's gun owners, hunters, and sportsmen, written by Illinois State Rifle Association (ISRA) Executive Director Richard Pearson. Pearson's credentials include deep involvement in the firearm rights movement for more than 40 years. He's been the chief lobbyist for the ISRA for the past 15 years. And, most importantly, because of his personal experience, he _knows_ Barack Obama's _true_ stance on the Second Amendment.

*Sarah Palin To Make Campaign Stops In Virginia This Monday:*

The McCain-Palin presidential campaign has announced that Sarah Palin will be back in Virginia this *Monday, October 27th,* to hold rallies in Leesburg, Fredericksburg and Roanoke. 
For tickets or additional information about the rallies, please go to the "McCain Virginia" website at: Virginia.JohnMcCain.com, or visit one of the Virginia Victory offices listed here.

*11 Days Until Election Day-What (More!) Can You Do?*

_In 11 days we will go to the polls in what may be the most important election of our lifetimes. Other than voting on Election Day (or voting early or via absentee ballot), what more should gun owners do? The answer is very simple--volunteer to work on pro-gun candidates' campaigns to turn out supportive voters on Election Day, *November 4.*_

*Visit NRA-PVF Site Before Election Day For Candidate Grades & Endorsements!*

Election Day, November 4, is now just a little less than two weeks away! For up-to-the-minute campaign information, and to see what more you can do to help elect pro-Second Amendment candidates to office, NRA members are strongly encouraged to visit the NRA-Political Victory Fund (NRA-PVF) website, www.NRAPVF.org. This official NRA campaign site will serve as your one-stop campaign reference guide this election season. The site is loaded with all of the critical information you'll need to make informed decisions on Election Day, November 4. Included on the site are news stories, articles from NRA's magazines, NRA-PVF press releases, and a complete listing of NRA-PVF candidate grades and endorsements!

*Absentee Voting: Bank Your Vote-Assist On Election Day!*

With more states than ever allowing early and absentee voting, it is critical that those pro-gun voters who think there may even be a chance they won't be able to vote in person on November 4th, ensure they vote via absentee ballot. By banking your vote prior to November 4th, not only will you avoid potentially long lines, but you will also be freed up to assist with the Election Day activities of pro-gun candidates in your area!

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates) _


----------



## kwflatbed

11/1/2008

*Special Election Day Message From
Wayne LaPierre And Chris Cox Vote November 4

*

This long campaign season is down to its final days. Next Tuesday, the American people will make their choice. It is more important than ever that every gun owner and everyone who values our liberties, takes action to protect the future of our Second Amendment rights. The threat is real, and the consequences of this election will be felt for years to come. 
In 2000 and 2004, American gun owners rose to the occasion and defeated tough, seasoned opponents of the Second Amendment -- Al Gore and John Kerry. And those opponents got craftier each election cycle in camouflaging their true beliefs about gun ownership. 
Today, we face a different challenge. Barack Obama has such a long, openly anti-gun record that he cannot hide his true stance. All he can do is try to paper it over with platitudes. "If you've got a gun in your house, I'm not taking it," Obama says on the campaign trail, although he voted in Illinois to do just that. And he goes on to admit the real obstacle: "Even if I wanted to take it away, I couldn't get it done. I don't have the votes in Congress." 
In contrast, we have John McCain and Sarah Palin. Make no mistake about it, the best hope to protect the Second Amendment is the election of John McCain. Sen. McCain has a strong record of supporting the Second Amendment, and Gov. Palin would be a stellar new voice for gun owners in Washington. 
The record is clear. Barack Obama, with his career of supporting every gun control scheme he's ever encountered, would be the most anti-gun president in American history. 
Our mission -- and our duty to protect the Second Amendment -- is to defeat Barack Obama, now. 
We must ensure that Obama never has the chance to push the radical schemes he promoted in Illinois, or voted for in the U.S. Senate, or funded through the Joyce Foundation. And we must ensure that the Congress, the governors and the state legislatures all stand against Obama and those who think like him. The only way we can do this is by voting for candidates endorsed by the NRA Political Victory Fund. Go to www.NRAPVF.org and identify your pro-gun candidates. They need your support this Tuesday! 
John McCain and Sarah Palin -- and all the NRA-PVF endorsed candidates -- need your vote. And they need the votes of your family, your friends and your fellow sportsmen as well. 
Take action. Vote. Make sure that everyone you know who supports freedom votes on Tuesday. 
Now is the time to make "Vote Freedom First" a reality. On November 4, defeat Barack Obama and Joe Biden, by voting John McCain and Sarah Palin.


----------



## kwflatbed

11/11/2008

Election 2008 and the Long Road Ahead

The 2008 elections are over, and America has spoken. While many of the results were not what we hoped for, this year's election does show how NRA members have truly changed politics in America. 
Across the country, from the presidential race, to the U.S. Senate and House, to state legislative races, one thing was missing this year: ads proudly proclaiming candidates' anti-gun credentials. 
The gun control lobby must be distressed that many Democratic gains occurred only because the party has run so far from the gun control issue. While they fondly look back to how actively Bill Clinton campaigned for gun control in 1992 and 1996, they also remember the lesson that gun owners taught an anti-gun Congress in 1994, Al Gore in 2000, and John Kerry in 2004. This was a lesson taught by the National Rifle Association that has changed the politics of our issue across the country.

*"Yes We Can . . . Ban Guns"--Obama Announces Gun Ban Agenda Before The Final Vote Count Is In: *

Senator Barack Obama's presidential campaign slogan, "the audacity of hope," should have instead been "the audacity of deceit." After months of telling the American people that he supports the Second Amendment, and only hours after being declared the president-elect, the Obama transition team website announced an agenda taken straight from the anti-gun lobby--four initiatives designed to ban guns and drive law-abiding firearm manufacturers and dealers out of business.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

11/22/2008

Obama Selects Janet Reno's
Anti-Gun Point Man As Next Attorney General 

So much for "I support the Second Amendment," and so much for the notion of "change." 
Media reports say President-elect Barack Obama has selected Eric Holder as his Attorney General, and that Holder may already have accepted the offer. Holder, as Deputy Attorney General under Janet Reno during the Clinton Administration, said that the Second Amendment does not protect an individual right, but instead protects the right to have a firearm when serving with a militia. After leaving office, Holder stuck to that assertion when he signed Janet Reno's brief to the Supreme Court in the Heller case, which stated, "The Second Amendment does not protect firearms possession or use that is unrelated to participation in a well-regulated militia."

*Winnetka, Ill., Repeals Draconian Handgun Ban: Becomes Third Chicago Suburb to Drop Total Ban Since Supreme Court Ruling:*

The Winnetka, Ill., Village Council has repealed its 20-year handgun ban following this summer's Supreme Court decision and subsequent lawsuit by NRA and three Winnetka residents. The village council voted unanimously to strike portions of its firearm restrictions in light of issues raised by NRA lawyers in September of this year in U.S. District Court.

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

***** Alert *** Alert *** Alert *****

Dear Fellow NRA Member,
In the next few days, you'll receive your new NRA membership card.
The moment you receive it, I urge you to validate your new membership card as soon as possible. More than ever, we need you to stand with NRA and fight to save our Second Amendment freedoms.

*Because Barack Obama's campaign promise*
*not to take away our guns is a lie.*

He's not even in office, yet he's fired the opening salvos in a war against the future of the Second Amendment, our hunting and shooting traditions, and YOU.

*Obama's FIRST attack on YOU*:

Appointing Illinois Congressman Rahm Emanuel to be White House Chief of Staff. In Congress, Emanuel earned an "F" rating from NRA, and while working in the Clinton Administration, he was known as the "point man on gun control." He is an avowed enemy of the Second Amendment and will wield enormous power in the battle for the future of our firearm freedoms.

*Obama's SECOND attack on YOU*:

If Hillary Clinton is confirmed as Secretary of State, she'll rip the Second Amendment right out of the Bill of Rights. She'll be our nation's top diplomat with the power to determine whether the United Nations will pass, and Obama will sign, a global gun ban treaty that will surrender our Second Amendment rights and our national sovereignty.

*Obama's THIRD attack on YOU*:

Nominating ex-Senator and former Majority Leader Tom Daschle-an avowed enemy of NRA-to be Secretary of Health and Human Services. NRA was responsible for defeating Daschle when he ran in South Dakota for re-election to the Senate. If Daschle is confirmed, he could hold the ultimate power to declare guns a "public health menace" and regulate away our essential liberties.

*Obama's FOURTH attack on YOU*:

Nominating Eric Holder to be Attorney General. As former Assistant Attorney General, Holder was a key architect and vocal advocate for the Clinton era's sweeping gun ban agenda. He supported national handgun licensing, mandatory trigger locks, and ending gun shows as we know them.
Just recently, Holder opposed the District of Columbia's Heller decision that declared the Second Amendment an _individual_ right. Holder also called for reviving the Clinton gun bans and, as Attorney General, would fight in court to prevent the landmark Heller decision from being made applicable to state and local governments.
Worst of all, if Holder is confirmed as the nation's top law-enforcement officer, he would control BATFE and wield enormous power to harass gun owners and sue America's arms makers out of existence.

*Obama's FIFTH attack on YOU*:

In the job application for the Obama Administration, he made it clear that gun owners are second-class citizens and told 80 million gun owners not to even bother applying for a job. In the "White House Personnel Data Questionnaire" he asked:

*"Do you or any members of your immediate family own a gun? If so, provide*
*complete ownership and registration information. Has the registration ever*
*lapsed? Please also describe how and by whom it is used and whether it has*
*been the cause of any personal injuries or property damage."*

This chilling notice to gun owners-that they are not welcome to serve in his Administration-shows the deep hostility for Americans' Second Amendment Freedoms that Obama and his Administration have in their hearts.
On its face, that question endorses gun registration-a mandate in only five states in our nation-and buys into the anti-gun premise that firearms are inherently dangerous and gun owners are prone to misusing them.
That's an outrageous mindset, especially for the President-elect whose sworn duty will be to uphold the U.S. Constitution, including our right to keep and bear arms.
Obama CLEARLY wants to make gun registration the law of the land.
First for employees under his control...AND THEN FOR YOU.
Working with a Congress dominated by gun haters like Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, John Conyers, Henry Waxman, and Charles Schumer!!!
Rubbing salt in gun owner wounds is the Brady Campaign, which just issued a completely bogus poll claiming that two-thirds of the Americans-including 60% of all gun owners-favor gun registration, licensing of firearm owners, and other sweeping restrictions on our firearm freedoms!

*Add it all up and you have the potential*
*for a Second Amendment disaster that's unlike*
*any other NRA members have ever battled.*

That's why we need the strongest possible commitment from EVERY NRA member, starting today. That's why I'm hoping you'll validate your new NRA membership card the moment you receive it.
Because our greatest strength is you.
Only by working with you can NRA hold the line against these threats from every quarter. We are the one force that has the strength to keep Americans free and our rights intact for future generations. With you at our side, we will fight and we will prevail against all odds.
Thank you for your loyalty to NRA and the cause of Freedom.










Forward this E-Mail to Friends
and Urge Them to Join NRA Today!

----------------------------------
National Rifle Association * 11250 Waples Mill Road * Fairfax, VA 22030


----------



## kwflatbed

12/13/2008

*Ammo Ban And Registration Proposal Getting Fresh Look*

Happy Holidays: Now dispose of all of your ammunition! Every last round! From now on, you will be able to buy only overpriced ammunition that will be registered to you in a government database.

Not yet--at least for now. A small company, Ammunition Accountability--which wants to help anti-gunners price and regulate the Second Amendment out of existence, profit at the expense of our rights, or both--has found radical anti-gun legislators in 18 states willing to introduce bills pushing such nonsense.

*You Can't Make This Stuff Up!*

Anti-gun Illinois Governor Rod Blagojevich (D) was taken into custody this week on federal corruption charges. He has been accused of conspiring to sell or trade President-elect Barack Obama's senate seat, seeking "personal financial benefits." The evidence? U.S. Attorney Patrick Fitzgerald released a 76-page FBI affidavit detailing an investigation that includes court-authorized wiretaps that are alleged to contain conversations where Blagojevich discusses exchanging the Senate appointment he controls for:

· A salaried position with either a non-profit foundation or a labor union-affiliated organization; 
· Placing his wife on paid corporate boards; 
· Commitments from individuals to raise campaign funds for Blagojevich, and; 
· A cabinet post or ambassadorship in the Obama Administration.

*Important Information On Right-to-Carry In Our National Parks:*

As we announced last week, the Department of Interior has released their new regulation that will recognize Right-to-Carry in national parks in those states that allow Right-to-Carry. _It is important to note, however, that the new regulations do not take effect until 30 days after their publication in the Federal Register._

*The Second Amendment Book Bomb on Bill of Rights Day, December 15!*

Monday, December 15, marks America's Bill of Rights Day, the anniversary of the ratification of the Bill of Rights of the U.S. Constitution. To commemorate this event, the Second Amendment Book Bomb website has been created, a unique and powerful way to communicate the importance the Bill of Rights' Second Amendment plays in the protection of liberty. With your help, we can launch constitutional rights to the top of national book bestseller lists, making a loud and clear statement that Second Amendment rights are inalienable!

*STATE ROUNDUP* _(please click to see any updates)_


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 17, No. 30 07/30/10*

*Last Chance To OPPOSE*
*Elena Kagan's Confirmation to U.S. Supreme Court*​
On Tuesday, July 20, the Senate Judiciary Committee voted 13-6 to send Elena Kagan's Supreme Court nomination on to the full Senate for a vote. *The full Senate vote on the confirmation will occur the week of August 2nd. NOW is the time to contact your U.S. Senators and strongly urge them to OPPOSE and filibuster the Kagan nomination! *​
As we've been reporting in these pages, on July 1, in a letter to the U.S. Senate, NRA announced its strong opposition to her confirmation. Prior to the Senate Judiciary Committee vote, we ran print ads in _Politico, Roll Call, _and_ The Hill _newspapers, and ran a nationwide commercial on _Fox News _and on the Internet opposing Kagan's confirmation.​
*Both her political career in the Clinton Administration and her testimony before the Senate Judiciary Committee make it clear that Kagan is a serious opponent of our Second Amendment Rights. *
​
*NRA-Backed "Protecting Gun Owners In Bankruptcy Act of 2010" Passes U.S. House**:*

This week, by a margin of 307-113, a bipartisan majority of the U.S. House of Representatives voted to amend the federal definition of "household goods" to protect firearms from creditors in bankruptcy proceedings.

*NRA Protects Second Amendment Rights Of Residents In Public Housing:*

Gun owners and sportsmen earned a victory this week as the House Financial Services Committee considered and adopted an amendment offered by Congressman Tom Price (R-Ga.) to protect the Second Amendment rights of public housing residents.

*"Don't Tread On My Gun Rights" Yard Signs Available Now:*

We've created a new yard sign that will send a strong message this election season to all who read it: "Don't Tread on my Gun Rights."

*STATE ROUNDUP*

_(please go to the state legislation section at www.NRAILA.org, and check each week's issue of the Grassroots Alert.)_


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 17, No. 43 10/29/10*

*VOTE!!!*​
This is it! On Tuesday, November 2, gun owners will go to the polls by the millions to "Vote Freedom First"! For a list of candidate grades and endorsements, please visit www.NRAPVF.org.
In addition to voting, if you have a few hours over the next few days, please consider actively volunteering to assist with efforts in your area on behalf of pro-gun candidates. If you have already voted early or absentee, please also volunteer ON ELECTION DAY to assist. Here are three ways to help over the next four days leading up to Election Day.

*A Special Message From NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris Cox:* 
Thanks for sticking with the NRA and helping put us in a position to have a major impact in races across the country. With your help, we will continue to build a firewall around the Second Amendment. 
As we head into the final weekend, I wanted to share a song from two NRA members who care about their country (please click the following link to view the video and hear the song: http://www.banjobenclark.com/teachenorclark.html). I hope you enjoy it. 
Yours in Freedom, 
Chris

*Who's "Unreasonable?" With His Radical Gun Regs Imminent in NYC, Bloomberg Says "NRA."* In _District of Columbia v. Heller_ (2008), the Supreme Court indicated that a limited number of gun control restrictions are permissible under the Second Amendment-provisions such as "prohibitions on the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, or laws forbidding the carrying of firearms in sensitive places such as schools and government buildings, or laws imposing conditions and qualifications on the commercial sale of arms." In _McDonald v. Chicago_ (2010), the Court said that its _Heller_ ruling applied not just to Congress and federal enclaves, such as Washington, D.C., but nationwide as well.

*2010 Firearms Law & The Second Amendment Symposium:*The 2010 "Firearms Law & The Second Amendment Symposium" will be held on Saturday, November 13, 2010 at the John Marshall Law School in Chicago, Illinois. This event will be sponsored by The NRA Foundation and the John Marshall Law School chapter of the Federalist Society.

*"Don't Tread On My Gun Rights" Yard Signs Available Now:* We've created a new yard sign that will send a strong message this election season to all who read it: "Don't Tread on my Gun Rights."

*Another Way To Get Involved--Join NRA's Facebook And Twitter Groups:* Internet social networking has exploded in recent years, and websites such as Facebook and Twitter attract millions of users. This on-line community fosters a connection between its users, and allows distribution of user-generated content (like pictures, profiles, music, video, and text).

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 17, No. 44 11/05/10*

*ELECTION 2010 RECAP:*

*Gun Owners' Rights To Be Strengthened In Next Congress!*​
*Election Day 2010 was a great day for the Second Amendment and NRA members, and positions us well for our future defense, and advancement, of the Second Amendment! The most important fact about Tuesday's elections for gun owners is how many more pro-gun lawmakers we will have in the next legislative session and how many fewer anti-gun lawmakers there will be. Here are some highlights from Tuesday's contests:*

*U.S. Senate

19 of NRA-PVF's 25 endorsed U.S. Senate candidates won. This marks a pro-gun upgrade of eight Senate seats.
In the 111th Congress, there were 43 A-rated and 34 F-rated Senators. The 112th Congress will contain 50 A-rated (+7) and 33 F-rated Senators (-1).
There will be 12 pro-gun Senate freshmen.
U.S. House

Of the 262 candidates endorsed by the NRA-PVF for the U.S. House, 225 were victorious, for an 85% winning percentage. In every case but one where an NRA-PVF endorsed candidate lost, a pro-gun challenger replaced him.
In the 111th Congress, there were 226 A-rated and 151 F-rated Representatives. The 112th Congress will contain 258 A-rated (+32) and 133 F-rated (-18) Members.
There were pro-gun election upgrades in 27 House districts.
Note: As of today, 9 races remain too close to call.*

*Gubernatorial & State Legislatures

Of the 21 gubernatorial candidates endorsed by the NRA-PVF, 15 were victorious. (Note: Two races remain too close to call.)
We made major gains in state legislative races, which will position us well in the upcoming legislative sessions next year.
We want to thank the tens of millions of gun owners who actively volunteered for pro-gun candidates and who Voted Freedom First on November 2nd!*

*NRA's Right To Hunt And Fish Amendments Adopted In Three States: *

*Voters in Tennessee, Arkansas, and South Carolina made a powerful statement on Tuesday by overwhelmingly voting to include National Rifle Association-backed constitutional amendments to protect America's great, ages-old heritage of hunting and fishing as state constitutional rights. *

*2010 Firearms Law & The Second Amendment Symposium:*

*The 2010 "Firearms Law & The Second Amendment Symposium" will be held on Saturday, November 13, 2010 at the John Marshall Law School in Chicago, Illinois. This event will be sponsored by The NRA Foundation and the John Marshall Law School chapter of the Federalist Society.*

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 18, No. 3 01/21/10*

*McCarthy Bill Would Ban Common Self-Defense Magazines *​
*On Tuesday, Jan. 18, Rep. Carolyn McCarthy (D-N.Y.) introduced H.R. 308, the "Large Capacity Ammunition Feeding Device Act." The bill would ban the manufacture and importation of new magazines that can hold more than 10 rounds of ammunition. Unlike the magazine ban that was in effect from 1994 to 2004, her new bill would also make it illegal for the tens of millions of Americans who already own these magazines to sell or otherwise transfer them, even through inheritance. *
*In a letter to her colleagues, Rep. McCarthy claimed, "The only reason for the existence of these devices is to be able to shoot as many people as quickly as possible." Yet her bill would allow the continued acquisition and possession of these magazines by law enforcement officers, who carry firearms to defend themselves and the public. It would even allow these magazines to be transferred to law enforcement officers upon retirement, even though a retired officer's right to use firearms for self-defense is the same as any other private citizen's right.*

*California Court Strikes Down Ammunition Law! *

*In an important victory for California gun owners, the Fresno Superior Court ruled this week that California's new ammunition regulation law is unconstitutional, and blocked further enforcement.*
*The law -- enacted last year as AB 962 -- banned mail order ammunition sales and required all purchases of so called "handgun ammunition" to be registered.. In an unwritten ruling from the bench, Judge Jeffrey Hamilton found the law unconstitutionally vague on its face and issued an injunction against its enforcement. For now, at least, mail order ammunition sales to California residents can continue, and ammunition sales need not be registered under the law.*

*STATE ROUNDUP *


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 18, No. 4 01/28/11*

*Obama To Push Gun Control Soon*​
*To the dismay of the Brady Campaign and other gun ban groups, President Barack Obama didn't address gun control during his State of the Union address on January 25th. However, Newsweek reports that "in the next two weeks, the White House will unveil a new gun-control effort," and that the White House confirms, "Obama will address the gun issue in a separate speech, likely early next month." According to Newsweek, Obama believes that gun laws have been "too loose for much longer than just the past few weeks" following the murders in Tucson, Arizona.*
*Precisely what President Obama might have in mind is uncertain. His post-election transition website advocated reimposing the expired federal "assault weapon" ban, but that ban would clearly be irrelevant in the wake of a shooting that involved a firearm not covered by the old ban.*

*Proposed Shotgun Import Ban Shows Need To Change Law: *

*On Thursday, Jan. 27, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives released a Study on the Importability of Certain Shotguns, which proposes that "military shotguns, or shotguns with common military features that are unsuitable for traditional shotgun sports" be prohibited from importation. This would apply to all shotguns -- not just semi-automatics. As in previous "working group" studies on rifles, the study fails to give proper credit to the widespread use of these guns in newer shooting sports, or to their adaptability to hunting. *

*Reps. Rehberg And Boswell Introduce H.R. 420 -- "Veterans Heritage Firearms Act"--*

*This week, U.S. Representatives Denny Rehberg (R-MT) and Leonard Boswell (D-IA) introduced H.R. 420 -- the "Veterans' Heritage Firearms Act." The legislation would provide a limited amnesty period for veterans who served overseas before 1968. During the amnesty period, the veterans would be able to register war relic firearms without fear of prosecution. This amnesty would also extend to a veteran's lawful heirs who inherit these firearms. *

*STATE ROUNDUP *


----------



## OfficerObie59

kwflatbed said:


> *Precisely what President Obama might have in mind is uncertain. His post-election transition website advocated reimposing the expired federal "assault weapon" ban, but that ban would clearly be irrelevant in the wake of a shooting that involved a firearm not covered by the old ban.*


Not if you're a liberal it's not irrelevent. Exploit every tradgedy you can.

"Never let a crisis go to waste" - Rahm Emanuel


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 18, No. 8 02/25/11*

*National Right-to-Carry *
*Reciprocity Bill Introduced In U.S. House*

*Last week, H.R. 822, was introduced in the U.S. House by Representatives Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Schuler (D-N.C.). The measure would allow any person with a valid state-issued concealed carry permit to carry a concealed firearm in any state that issues concealed firearm permits, or that does not prohibit the carrying of concealed firearms. A state's laws governing where concealed firearms may be carried would apply within its borders. The bill also applies to Washington, D.C., Puerto Rico and U.S. territories.*
*H.R. 822 would not create a federal licensing system. Rather, it would require the states to recognize each others' carry permits, just as they recognize drivers' licenses and carry permits held by armored car guards. Rep. Stearns has introduced such legislation since 1995.*
*Please be sure to contact your U.S. Representative at (202) 225-3121 and urge him or her to cosponsor and support H.R. 822. *

*Additional contact information can be found using the "Write Your Representatives" feature at www.NRAILA.org. *

*To read more about this legislation, please click here.*

*BATFE's "Project Gunrunner" Comes Under Additional Scrutiny: *

*We have previously reported on the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives' "Project Gunrunner" and its inherent problems. Established in 2007, this program sought to expand the agency's firearm tracing operations to address trafficking to Mexico. A CBS News story this week brought more scrutiny and additional questions to bear on the controversial program. *

*STATE ROUNDUP *


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 18, No. 9 03/04/11*

*A Champion for Gun Owners Passes Away:*
*NRA Remembers Former U.S. Sen. James McClure*
​
*We are sad to report that a peerless friend of gun owners, retired U.S. Sen. James A. McClure, R-Idaho -- who aggressively led the advancement of the Second Amendment cause in the U.S. Senate for two decades -- died on February 26 at his home in Garden City, Idaho. He was 86.*
*The NRA and its members will most remember Sen. McClure for his ten-year fight to reform the draconian provisions of the 1968 Gun Control Act, culminating in President Ronald Reagan's signing into law the McClure-Volkmer Act -- officially known as the Firearms Owners' Protection Act -- in 1986. Working with his stalwart Democratic colleague in the U.S. House of Representatives, Harold Volkmer, and with the total support of the NRA, the reforms curbed abusive practices that had wrecked the lives of countless innocent gun owners.*
*From his first days as a U.S. Senator, Jim McClure made a difference. *

*Poll Reveals Most Voters Oppose Additional Gun Control: *

*According to a recent poll, conducted by Zogby International and The O'Leary Report, and reported on Townhall.com, since the tragedy in Arizona, Americans' support for their Second Amendment rights show no signs of weakening.*

*Brady Campaign's "Sweet 17" Gun Control Laws: *

*On Monday, the 17th anniversary of the Brady Act, the Brady Campaign issued a news release calling for -- what else? -- 17 gun laws. (Actually it called for 20, doubling up a few of them to fit in with the catchy "17" gimmick.) *

*Outrage Of The Week: *

*This week's Outrage comes to us from the City of Brotherly Love and its Mayor, Michael Nutter (D). *
*Nutter is a member of New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg's gun control advocacy group, misnamed Mayors Against Illegal Guns. We recently reported on Bloomberg's announcement that he had hired a driver to tour the country in a large truck, towing a billboard claiming (wrongly) that 34 people are murdered with guns each day.*

*STATE ROUNDUP *


----------



## kwflatbed

***** Alert *** Alert *** Alert *****

The U.S. Senate may soon begin confirmation hearings on one of the most dangerous political appointees of Barack Obama's presidency -- _and NRA-ILA needs YOUR HELP to defeat this nomination_!

President Obama has tapped Andrew Traver, a committed ringleader in the gun-ban movement, to head up the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (BATFE). Now, the U.S. Senate must decide whether to allow Traver to take over this crucial government post.

*As a committed Second Amendment freedom fighter, you're well aware that this agency has an enormous and direct impact on you and other gun owners nationwide. And if Andrew Traver is confirmed by the U.S. Senate, it will turn back the clock all the way to the Clinton days when the full force of BATFE's enormous powers were leveled against gun stores and gun owners on an almost daily basis.*

That's why I'm asking you to visit www.StopTraver.org today.

Through this special website, you can send messages directly to your U.S. Senators and make your voice heard BEFORE the Senate considers this disastrous nomination. This website also includes an important "Stop Traver" Fact Sheet with critical information _you need to know_ about Andrew Traver.
Please understand, Traver is not just another run-of-the-mill anti-gun elitist, but a _dedicated gun-ban__zealot_ with the deepest possible ties to the national "gun control" movement.

And now, President Barack Obama wants to put him in charge of BATFE where he can inflict _almost unlimited and permanent damage to our rights_. 
Please, visit www.StopTraver.org today and help us win this crucial battle -- for yourself and for every American who cherishes our constitutional Right to Keep and Bear Arms. Thanks in advance for your courageous help!

Sincerely,
Chris W. Cox
Executive Director
NRA Institute for Legislative Action

P.S. Anti-gun ringleaders across the country are doing everything in their power to make sure that Andrew Traver is confirmed by the U.S. Senate as the next Director of BATFE. You need to make your voice heard! Please, click here to visit www.StopTraver.org and help defeat this disastrous Obama nomination today!


----------



## Inspector

Bills to loosen the firearms regulations in New Hampshire have been progressing through the legislature.

House bills would relax gun-carry rules - Wednesday, Mar. 16, 2011


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 18, No. 12 03/25/11*

*Schumer Bill Includes Steps Toward*
*Federal Gun Registration . . . And More*

*Recently, Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.) -- who in the early 1990s was the House sponsor of the Brady Act and the federal "assault weapons" and "large" magazine ban of 1994-2004, and the ill-fated, everything-but-the-kitchen-sink "Brady II" bill -- introduced S. 436, the multi-faceted "Fix Gun Checks Act of 2011." Its simplistic and misleading title aside, this bill dispels any doubt about the goal gun control supporters have had in mind ever since they began harping about "closing the gun show loophole" more than a decade ago. Schumer's "fix" bypasses the question of gun shows altogether. In fact, the term "gun show" appears nowhere in his bill. S. 436 proposes that virtually all private transfers, regardless of location, be subject to National Instant Criminal Background Check System checks. The exceptions would be extremely narrow; in many cases, even lending someone a firearm would be subject to federal regulation.*

*Investigations Into BATFE Accelerate: *

*As the BATFE faces an increasing array of questions about its activities in the "Fast and Furious" and "Project Gunrunner" programs, the scandal has taken its first political casualty and President Obama has finally commented directly on these problems.*

*STATE ROUNDUP *


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 18, No. 14 04/08/11*

Congressmen Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.) have introduced vital legislation that will enable millions of permit holders to exercise their right to self-defense while traveling outside their home states.
There are now only two states that have no clear legal way for individuals to carry concealed firearms for self-defense. Thirty-nine states have shall-issue permit systems that make it possible for any law-abiding person to obtain a permit, while most of the others have discretionary permit systems. 
H.R. 822 would make a major step forward for gun owners' rights by significantly expanding where those permits are recognized.

*No News Here-Daley, Emanuel Oppose Right-to-Carry: *

In an unsurprising move, two of Chicago's most prominent, and most anti-gun, politicians joined forces with a coalition of gun ban groups to oppose Right-to-Carry in Illinois. Illinois is one of only two remaining states that deny citizens the ability to carry firearms for self-defense.

*Deadline Nears On BATFE Shotgun Ban Comments: *

As we reported on Jan. 28, May 1 is the deadline for public comments concerning a shotgun importation ban that has been proposed by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives. A working group within the BATFE has recommended that any shotgun (semi-automatic, pump-action or any other) that has any one of 10 specific features should be banned from importation, on the grounds that such shotguns are not "generally recognized as particularly suitable for a readily adaptable to sporting purposes."

*Government Shutdown And The Instant Check System:*

With the budget battle between the White House and congressional leaders threatening to shut down many federal government operations, the NRA has received many questions about whether a government shutdown would close access to the National Instant Criminal Background Check System. 
The answer, according to NICS staff, is no. NICS is part of the FBI's Criminal Justice Information Services Division, which is considered an essential law enforcement operation and will therefore continue to operate, although with a limited staff, during any shutdown.

*More Evidence That Mexican Drug Cartel Guns Are Coming From Central America: *

As we reported last week, evidence is mounting that many of the illegal firearms finding their way to Mexican drug cartels are originating not in the U.S., but rather from surplus military sources in Central America.

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 18, No. 16 04/22/11*

*Mexico Disregards U.S. Law*

*In another chapter in the ongoing attempt to blame the American gun community for Mexico's internal strife, CBS News reports that the Mexican government has retained the New York City-based law firm of Reid Collins & Tsai to examine its options for suing U.S. gun manufacturers and distributors. This report describes Mexico's actions as a "novel approach," in reality, such lawsuits have been used for decades as a tactic by anti-gun groups and governments in their attempts to bankrupt gun manufacturers and circumvent the political process.*
*That's why Congress passed the "Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act" in 2005. This act protects firearms manufacturers, distributors, dealers and importers from suits brought about as a result of "the harm solely caused by the criminal or unlawful misuse of firearm products or ammunition products by others when the product functioned as designed and intended." The outlook for a Mexican government suit looks dim; since the PLCAA was signed into law by President George W. Bush on Oct. 26, 2005, no federal court has allowed such a suit by a government plaintiff to go forward against a U.S. firearms manufacturer.*

*Mourning Another Second Amendment Hero: Rep. Harold L. Volkmer, R.I.P.*

*--The NRA, and American gun owners, lost a loyal friend on April 16, 2011, when former U.S. Rep. Harold L. Volkmer died in his hometown of Hannibal, Missouri. He had just celebrated his 80th birthday, and was pleased to read the hundreds of cards he had received from grateful gun owners.*

*Legislation Introduced To Protect Lead Based Ammo And Fishing Tackle: *

*On April 14th, U.S. Senators Jon Tester (D-Mont.) and John Thune (R-S.D.) and U.S. Representatives Jeff Miller (R-Fla.), Mike Ross (D-Ark.), Bob Latta (R-Ohio) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C..), introduced legislation to protect traditional lead ammunition and fishing tackle from a potential ban by the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency.*

*OUTRAGE Of The Week: Capital One Rejects Hunting Photo for Image Card*

*--"Express Yourself. Personalize your card with an image of your choice."*
*That is the claim made by Capital One for anyone who wants to have a personal photo put on a Capital One credit card. You can even design it yourself online with a photo you upload.*
*But you can't use a hunting photo. Capital One considers them unacceptable.*

*Urge Your Representative To Cosponsor H.R. 822, The National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act Of 2011: *

*Congressmen Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.) have introduced vital legislation that will enable millions of permit holders to exercise their right to self-defense while traveling outside their home states.*

*Deadline Nears On BATFE Shotgun Ban Comments: *

*As we reported on and since Jan. 28, May 1 is the deadline for public comments concerning a shotgun importation ban that has been proposed by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives. A working group within the BATFE has recommended that any shotgun (semi-automatic, pump-action or any other) that has any one of 10 specific features should be banned from importation, on the grounds that such shotguns are not "generally recognized as particularly suitable for a readily adaptable to sporting purposes."*

*STATE ROUNDUP *


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA Wants Attorney General to Step Down*



Eric Holder under fire from NRA over allegations 
about project of allowing guns to be smuggled 
to Mexico


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 18, No. 19 05/13/11*

*NRA FILES SUIT AGAINST UNCONSTITUTIONAL BAN *
*ON CARRYING FIREARMS FOR SELF-DEFENSE IN ILLINOIS*

The National Rifle Association is funding and supporting a lawsuit that challenges the constitutionality of Illinois' complete and total ban on carrying firearms for self-defense outside the home. The case, filed Friday, May 13, in the United States District Court for the Southern District of Illinois, is _Shepard v. Madigan_. The lead plaintiff is church treasurer Mary Shepard; joining her is the Illinois State Rifle Association, the NRA's state affiliate.
Mary Shepard is an Illinois resident and a trained gun owner with no criminal record, who is licensed to carry a concealed handgun in two other states. Because Illinois remains the only state that completely prohibits all law-abiding citizens from carrying firearms for self-defense outside the home, Mary Shepard also became a crime victim. While working as the treasurer of her church, Mrs. Shepard and an 83-year-old co-worker were viciously attacked and beaten by a six-foot-three-inch, 245-pound man with a violent past and a criminal record. Mrs. Shepard and her co-worker were lucky to survive, as each of them suffered major injuries to the head, neck and upper body. Mrs. Shepard's injuries required extensive surgery and physical therapy.

*H.R. 1865, THE RECREATIONAL LANDS SELF-DEFENSE ACT INTRODUCED:*

*Urge your Member of Congress to Cosponsor this Important Legislation--*
On May 12, Rep. Bob Gibbs (R-Ohio) and Rep. Jason Altmire (D-Pa.) introduced H.R. 1865, the Recreational Lands Self-Defense Act, which is designed to protect the rights of gun owners on lands owned or managed by the Army Corps of Engineers.

*A SALUTE TO OUR TROOPS:* 

NRA-ILA asks that you take a couple of minutes to watch the following salute to our troops. The special thank you message is brought to you by NRA Life of Duty, a network that serves and supports those who go to work each day to protect, defend and fight for the safety of the American people. You can watch the video tribute by clicking here.

*NRA JOINS AMERICA IN THANKING OUR NAVY SEALS!!!*

There are certain points in American history when time stops and everyone remembers where they were. Some of these are due to tragic events; others to extraordinary achievements.

*URGE YOUR REPRESENTATIVE TO COSPONSOR H.R. 822, THE NATIONAL RIGHT-TO-CARRY RECIPROCITY ACT OF 2011**: *

Congressmen Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.) have introduced vital legislation that will enable millions of permit holders to exercise their right to self-defense while traveling outside their home states.

*BATFE REQUESTS COMMENT PERIOD EXTENSION FOR PROPOSED MULTIPLE RIFLE SALES REPORTING RULE**: *

As we previously reported, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives recently republished its proposal to require firearm dealers to report multiple sales of various rifles. Compared to its initial request in December, which was rejected as an "emergency" request, the new notice clarifies that the proposed requirement would apply only to dealers in four southwestern states, and would apply only to semi-automatic rifles of a caliber greater than .22 (including .223) and that can use detachable magazines. The notice fails to address the NRA's comments, which pointed out that the agency has no legal authority to demand this information.

*FOR CONCEALED CARRY TO BECOME A REALITY, THE NRA NEEDS YOUR HELP!*

Due to popular demand for NRA-ILA's grassroots workshops, the NRA's state association Wisconsin FORCE has scheduled three more FREE Workshops to help secure the Right-to-Carry Concealed. It's time for Wisconsin to join free America!

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 18, No. 20 05/20/11*

*KEEPING AN EYE ON "TERROR WATCHLIST" LEGISLATION*

*Last week, the U.S. House Judiciary Committee rejected an amendment by Rep. Mike Quigley (D-Ill.), which proposed to allow the Attorney General to disapprove the NICS check of a person who has been placed on the FBI's secret "terrorist watchlist." Similar legislation has been introduced by Sen. Frank Lautenberg (D-N.J.) and Rep. Peter King (R-N.Y.). *
*The NRA opposes all of these proposals for a variety of reasons, chiefly that they propose to deny a constitutionally protected, fundamental, individual right to keep and bear arms without due process of law. While some of the proposals pretend to allow a person to appeal his watchlisting in court, the proposals would prevent the watchlisted person or his lawyer from examining and challenging the government's "evidence," the accused would not be entitled to a trial by a jury of his peers, and the judge would not be allowed to examine the government's evidence in full. *

*URGE YOUR REPRESENTATIVE TO COSPONSOR H.R. 822, THE NATIONAL RIGHT-TO-CARRY RECIPROCITY ACT OF 2011: *

*Congressmen Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.) have introduced vital legislation that will enable millions of permit holders to exercise their right to self-defense while traveling outside their home states.*

*BATFE REQUESTS COMMENT PERIOD EXTENSION FOR PROPOSED MULTIPLE RIFLE SALES REPORTING RULE: *

*As we previously reported, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives recently republished its proposal to require firearm dealers to report multiple sales of various rifles. Compared to its initial request in December, which was rejected as an "emergency" request, the new notice clarifies that the proposed requirement would apply only to dealers in four southwestern states, and would apply only to semi-automatic rifles of a caliber greater than .22 (including .223) and that can use detachable magazines. The notice fails to address the NRA's comments, which pointed out that the agency has no legal authority to demand this information. *

*URGE YOUR REPRESENTATIVE TO COSPONSOR AND SUPPORT H.R. 1093--The "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform Act": *

*In March, Reps. Steve King (R-Iowa) and Jason Altmire (D-Pa.) introduced H.R. 1093, the "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Reform Act." The bill would roll back unnecessary restrictions, correct errors, and codify longstanding congressional policies in the firearms arena. This bipartisan bill is a vital step to modernize and improve BATFE operations. *

*A SALUTE TO OUR TROOPS: NRA-ILA asks that you take a couple of minutes to watch the following salute to our troops. *

*The special thank you message is brought to you by NRA Life of Duty, a network that serves and supports those who go to work each day to protect, defend and fight for the safety of the American people. You can watch the video tribute by clicking here.*

*NRA JOINS AMERICA IN THANKING OUR NAVY SEALS!!! *

*There are certain points in American history when time stops and everyone remembers where they were. Some of these are due to tragic event; others to extraordinary achievements. *

*STATE ROUNDUP *


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 18, No. 21 05/27/11*

*Gun Ownership Skyrockets, While Violent Crime Drops&#8230;Again*

*This week, the FBI estimated that the number of violent crimes decreased 5.5 percent from 2009 to 2010, including a 4.4 percent decrease in the number of murders. Because the U.S. population increased during the period, the figures imply that the total violent crime per capita rate and the murder rate decreased more than six percent and five percent, respectively. Based upon the preliminary data, it appears that violent crime fell to a 37-year low and murder fell to a 47-year low. The FBI will report final figures for 2010 later this year.*
*We're repeating ourselves, but, as has been the case for quite a while, the decrease in crime coincided with an increase in the number of privately owned guns-particularly handguns and detachable magazine semi-automatic rifles. For example, Americans bought over 400,000 AR-15s in 2009, and trends in AR-15 sales over the last few years suggest a similar number for 2010.*
*Those who have followed the gun control issue for a few years probably have noticed that with crime declining and gun numbers rising year after year, gun control groups have all but abandoned their previously perennial claims that more guns equal more crime. Even their friends in the news media don't believe it anymore. The Violence Policy Center and, breaking with past habit, the Brady Campaign didn't even try to claim that the decrease in crime in 2010 was attributable to gun control. *

*FBI OVERBOARD ON SUSPICIOUS CUSTOMER WARNING?: *

*Since the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives is responsible for enforcing federal gun laws, dealers and other federal firearm licensees typically contact that agency (or state or local police) when they encounter suspicious customers. So, it raised eyebrows when the FBI began circulating flyers in gun shops and ranges, encouraging owners of those businesses to report suspicious customers to "your local Joint Terrorism Task Force" instead. The flyers first appeared in Connecticut, with a revised version appearing more recently in Utah.*

*OHIO COUNTY COURT DECISION STRIKES DOWN CLEVELAND'S UNCONSTITUTIONAL GUN ORDINANCES: *

*This week, the Cuyahoga County Court struck down the City of Cleveland's scheme of restrictive gun laws still on the books despite Ohio law, which clearly prohibits such municipal gun ordinances. The Court ruled in favor of gun owners in the National Rifle Association-supported case of Buckeye Firearms Foundation, Inc. v. City of Cleveland.*

*AMICUS BRIEF FILED BY NRA IN NINTH CIRCUIT APPEAL CHALLENGING SAN DIEGO COUNTY'S RESTRICTIVE CCW POLICIES:*

*On Monday, May 23, 2011, the CRPA Foundation and a number of San Diego residents had attorneys from Michel & Associates, PC file their opening brief in the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals in their appeal seeking to overturn a U..S. district court ruling from December 10, 2010 that upheld San Diego Sheriff William Gore's restrictive and unfair policies in issuing permits to carry concealed firearms. The case is Peruta v. County of San Diego. (See the Opening Brief here). *

*H.R. 1865, THE RECREATIONAL LANDS SELF-DEFENSE ACT: *

*Urge your Member of Congress to Cosponsor this Important Legislation-As we previously reported,on May 12, Rep. Bob Gibbs (R-Ohio) and Rep. Jason Altmire (D-Pa.) introduced H.R. 1865, the Recreational Lands Self-Defense Act, which is designed to protect the rights of gun owners on lands owned or managed by the Army Corps of Engineers.*

*URGE YOUR REPRESENTATIVE TO COSPONSOR H.R. 822, THE NATIONAL RIGHT-TO-CARRY RECIPROCITY ACT OF 2011: *

*Congressmen Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.) have introduced vital legislation that will enable millions of permit holders to exercise their right to self-defense while traveling outside their home states. *

*STATE ROUNDUP *


----------



## kwflatbed

*Make Plans to Attend Massachusetts GOAL Banquet on June 18 with Special Guest Wayne LaPierre*

On Saturday, June 18, the Gun Owners Action League (GOAL) will hold its Summer Banquet with special guests NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre and Cam Edwards, the voice of NRANEWS.com. The event will take place at the Holiday Inn in Boxborough. Doors open for the banquet at 5:00 p.m. and dinner begins at 6:00 p.m. Ticket prices start at $40 each. For more information, or to purchase tickets, please click here.

This alert is posted at: http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=6900.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Anti-Gun Bills to be Heard in Massachusetts Joint Committee*

The Joint Committee on Public Safety and Homeland Security will hear fifteen firearm-related bills on Tuesday, June 21, at 1:00 p.m. More specifically, this committee will hear anti-gun legislation regarding one-gun-a-month, handgun projectile regulations, requiring insurance policies for persons with concealed carry licenses, and micro-stamping. A full listing of all fifteen bills on the agenda will be available on Monday, June 20, but these four are certain.

Senate Bill 1202, sponsored by state Senator Cynthia Stone Creem (D-Newton), would make it a crime to purchase or sell to the same person more than one firearm or "large capacity weapon" in a thirty-day period. The punishment for a first offense in violation of such gun rationing for both the retailer and the purchaser would be up to a $5,000 fine and/or two-and-a-half years imprisonment.

Senate Bill 1234, sponsored by state Senator James Timilty (D-Walpole), would make it unlawful to manufacture, sell or possess a projectile or projectile core which may be used in a handgun and which is constructed entirely from one or a combination of tungsten alloys, steel, iron, brass, bronze, beryllium copper, or depleted uranium; or a full jacketed projectile larger than .22 caliber designed and intended for use in a handgun and whose jacket has a weight of more than 25 percent of the total weight of the projectile.

House Bill 665, sponsored by state Representative Timothy J. Toomey, Jr. (D-Cambridge), would require all concealed carry applicants to present a complete list of every handgun owned along with a certificate of insurance verifying that the applicant has a valid insurance policy insuring against any harm or damage that might arise out of the use of each firearm on said list. The insurance policy would need to be in the amount of at least $250,000.

House Bill 1561, sponsored by state Representative David Paul Linsky (D-Natick), would require all firearms of new manufacture to bear serial numbers permanently inscribed on a visible metal area with the serial numbers being kept on record by the manufacturer. In addition, all semi-automatic firearms would be required to micro-stamp ammunition by mechanically stamping a code that would imprint the make, model and serial number onto the cartridge case when the gun discharged.

*If you are able, please attend this hearing to show your support for our Second Amendment freedoms. Also, please contact members of the Joint Committee on Public Safety and Homeland Security and urge them to OPPOSE S.1202, S.1234, H.665 and H.1561. *Contact information for this committee can be found here.

This alert is posted at: http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=6925.


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 26 06/24/11
*WISCONSIN STATE LEGISLATURE **
PASSES LANDMARK RIGHT-TO-CARRY LEGISLATION

*​*Both chambers of the Wisconsin state legislature have voted to approve one of the nation's strongest Right-to-Carry bills, by solid bipartisan margins. Senate Bill 93, which was strongly backed by NRA, now goes to Governor Scott Walker (R) for his expected signature. When signed, it will leave Illinois as the only state that provides no way for citizens to carry concealed firearms for self-protection outside their homes or places of business.
"For more than a decade, NRA has fought for Right-to-Carry in Wisconsin. That perseverance and determination has paid off. Now, Wisconsinites are one step closer to being able to defend themselves outside their homes," said NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox. "Thanks to the actions of a bipartisan majority of state legislators, honest people who choose to get a permit will be less vulnerable to criminal attacks outside their homes. NRA is grateful for the unwavering leadership of Senators Pam Galloway, Rich Zipperer and Neal Kedzie, Assembly Majority Leader Scott Suder and Representative Jeffrey Mursau who fought for the passage of Right-to-Carry in Wisconsin."

GIVING UP THE HELMKE -- Brady President to Step Down:

Back in 2006, we reported that "transition" seemed like a good word to describe the Brady Campaign's trials and tribulations over the years. Based upon focus group polls, the group changed its moniker from Handgun Control, Inc., to the Brady Center to Prevent Gun Violence, but that change in semantics didn't achieve the desired results. The group then hired former Maryland Democratic U.S. Rep. Mike Barnes as its President, which again turned out to be a big flop, as during Barnes' tenure, the group suffered a series of legislative and political losses. The group then tried to "right the ship" and appear "mainstream" by hiring former Ft. Wayne, Ind. mayor, Paul Helmke -- a Republican -- as its new president (though at the time of Helmke's hiring, it was reported that 93 percent of the Brady campaign's previous donations to political candidates went to Democrats).

FAST AND FURIOUS UPDATE:

Congressional hearings on BATFE's Fast and Furious program paused last week, after revealing how straw purchasers were allowed to buy up to 2,500 guns for Mexican drug cartels and walk away freely, over the objections of BATFE agents in the field. The pause may be brief, however. A spokesman for Rep. Darrell Issa (R-Calif.), Chairman of the House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform, which conducted the hearings, said early this week that "The investigations are far from over."

OUTRAGE OF THE WEEK -- "Impartial" Journalist Turns Activist:

A recent article by Chad D. Baus featured on the Buckeye Firearms Association website examined the biased, unethical, and unprofessional practice of "advocacy journalism" as it relates to the gun debate. Bias in the media -- especially when it concerns the Second Amendment and "gun control" -- is certainly not a new concept, but the article describes one of the most blatant cases we've seen to date.


URGE YOUR U.S. SENATOR TO SIGN SEN. MORAN'S LETTER TO THE PRESIDENT OPPOSING THE UN ARMS TRADE TREATY:

NRA will be in full attendance at the UN's Arms Trade Treaty (ATT) "Preparatory Committee" meeting in New York, July 11-15. The so-called "Prep. Com." will be laying the ground work for a final negotiation session in 2012. NRA's message will be simple and strong - an ATT which in any way, shape or form affects the constitutional rights of American gun owners is simply unacceptable. Civilian firearms must not be within the scope of an ATT. There will be no compromise on this crucial point.

STATE ROUNDUP 
*


----------



## kwflatbed

]NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 28 07/08/11

*Obama Administration Plans New Gun Control*
​As we pass the six-month anniversary of the tragic Tucson shooting, multiple press reports indicate the Obama administration is planning to unveil new, but unspecified, gun control initiatives. 
At a Thursday briefing, White House Press Secretary Jay Carney said, "As you know, the President directed the Attorney General to form working groups with key stakeholders to identify common-sense measures that would improve Americans' safety and security while fully respecting Second Amendment rights. That process is well underway at the Department of Justice with stakeholders on all sides working through these complex issues. And we expect to have some more specific announcements in the near future."
Carney provided no further details on the initiatives, but he isn't the only one saying something is in the works. According to a related article on NPR.org, U.S. Rep. Carolyn McCarthy (D-N.Y.) said, "I have spoken to the president. He is with me on [gun control], and it's just going to be when that opportunity comes forward that we're going to be able to go forward." And longtime anti-gun activist Sarah Brady has said that in March, the president told her "I just want you to know that we are working on [gun control] ... We have to go through a few processes, but under the radar." 
Rest assured we'll report any significant developments in the weeks ahead.

*WISCONSIN GOVERNOR SCOTT WALKER SIGNS HISTORIC RIGHT-TO-CARRY LEGISLATION INTO LAW**:*

On July 8, NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre and NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox joined Governor Scott Walker (R) as he signed the Wisconsin Personal Protection Act into law. This makes Wisconsin the 49th state to give law-abiding citizens an option to carry a concealed firearm for personal protection.

*"FAST AND FURIOUS": BATFE DIRECTOR STARTS TALKING, WHILE WASHINGTON POST KEEPS SPINNING:*

Some of the firearms straw-purchased in Arizona for Mexican drug cartels, and allowed to "walk" by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives' Operation Fast and Furious, may have been paid for with taxpayer money, by paid informants of the Drug Enforcement Administration and FBI, according to Rep. Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) and Sen. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa).

*NRA TO ATTEND U.N. ARMS TRADE TREATY NEXT WEEK--**Urge Your U.S. Senator To Sign Sen. Moran's Letter To The President Opposing The U.N. Arms Trade Treaty**:*

NRA will be in full attendance at the UN's Arms Trade Treaty (ATT) "Preparatory Committee" meeting in New York, next week (July 11-15). The so-called "Prep. Com." will be laying the ground work for a final negotiation session in 2012. NRA's message will be simple and strong - an ATT which in any way, shape or form affects the constitutional rights of American gun owners is simply unacceptable. Civilian firearms must not be within the scope of an ATT. There will be no compromise on this crucial point.

*GRASSROOTS NEWS MINUTE VIDEO:*






*STATE ROUNDUP* (Click To See State Updates)


----------



## cc3915

Everything Obama touches turns instantly to shit.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama Administration Approves **Illegal Multiple Sales Reporting Requirement*​On Monday, the Justice Department announced that it will proceed with a controversial reporting procedure that will require federally licensed firearms retailers in states bordering Mexico to report multiple sales of semi-automatic rifles.

Last fall, the reporting procedure was proposed as an "emergency" measure by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. The procedure specifically calls for all of the firearm retailers in California, Arizona, New Mexico and Texas to report multiple sales, or other dispositions, of two or more .22 caliber or larger semi-automatic rifles that are capable of accepting a detachable magazine and that are purchased by the same individual within five consecutive business days. For example, a dealer would have to tell the government every time a deer hunter in Sacramento or Amarillo finds a good deal on a pair of semi-auto .30-06s like the popular Remington 7400.

The BATFE has no legal authority to demand these reports, and the flood of new paperwork (BATFE estimates 18,000 reports per year) will waste scarce law enforcement resources that should be spent on legitimate investigations.

Deputy Attorney General James Cole said in the DOJ statement that this new reporting measure "will improve the ability of the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives to detect and disrupt the illegal weapons trafficking networks responsible for diverting firearms from lawful commerce to criminals and criminal organizations."

As anyone who watches the news is aware, the BATFE has recently come under intense scrutiny due to its involvement in, and handling of, the ill-conceived and ill-fated "Fast and Furious" operation. "Fast and Furious" was a part of the five-year-old "Project Gunrunner" program and encouraged Arizona gun stores to sell thousands of guns to suspicious buyers, despite objections from dealers and BATFE field agents alike.

House Judiciary Committee Chairman Lamar Smith (R-Texas) called the new policy "the height of hypocrisy," and said the Obama administration is restricting the gun rights of border state citizens "when the administration knowingly and intentionally allowed guns to be trafficked into Mexico." Smith went on to say, "Limiting the Second Amendment rights of law-abiding citizens is not going to solve the problem."

Earlier this year, the U.S. House of Representatives voted on and passed, by a vote of 277 to 149, an amendment to H.R. 1 offered by Reps. Denny Rehberg (R-Mont.) and Dan Boren (D-Okla.) that prohibits the use of federal funds for the reporting scheme.
Unfortunately, the amendment was not included in the final version of the bill as a result of Senate inaction. In March, U.S. Sens. Jon Tester (D-Mont.) and Richard Burr (R-N.C.) introduced legislation (S. 570) "to prohibit the Department of Justice from tracking and cataloguing the purchases of multiple rifles and shotguns." The bill would prohibit the use of federal funds for a multiple sales reporting scheme proposed by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. Please contact your Senator and encourage him or her to cosponsor S. 570 to stop this blatant abuse of power. You can reach your Senators at (202) 224-3121 or send them an e-mail by clicking here.

Commenting on the DOJ announcement, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox said, "$40 billion transnational criminal enterprises don't fill out paperwork and are not deterred by paperwork violations. This is a blatant effort by the Obama administration and ATF to divert the focus of Congress and the general public from their gross incompetence in the 'Fast and Furious' scandal. This scheme will unjustly burden law abiding retailers in border states. It will not affect drug cartels and it won't prevent violence along our borders. The BATFE and the Administration lack the statutory authority to do this and the NRA will file suit as soon as BATFE sends the first demand letters."


----------



## kwflatbed

*House Committee Passes Amendment to Defund Illegal Obama Firearm Sales Reporting Requirement* 
Today, during consideration of the FY 2012 Commerce, Justice, Science Appropriations bill, pro-gun U.S. Rep. Denny Rehberg (R-Mont.) offered an amendment to prohibit the use of funds for a new and unauthorized multiple sales reporting plan proposed by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. The Amendment was passed by a vote of 25-16.

The Rehberg Amendment, which was strongly supported by NRA, will defund the Justice Department's controversial and illegal move requiring federally licensed firearms retailers in states bordering Mexico to report multiple sales of semi-automatic rifles.
As we reported yesterday, this procedure was proposed last fall as an "emergency" measure by BATFE. Specifically, it calls for all of the firearm retailers in California, Arizona, New Mexico and Texas to report multiple sales, or other dispositions, of two or more .22 caliber or larger semi-automatic rifles capable of accepting a detachable magazine purchased by a single individual in a five consecutive business day period. It is important to note that under existing law, BATFE already has full access to every dealer's firearm transaction records, either during a bona fide criminal investigation or simply to enforce compliance with record keeping requirements. This new reporting procedure would create a registry of owners of many of today's most popular rifles--firearms owned by millions of Americans for self-defense, hunting and other lawful purposes. Most importantly, however, the BATFE has no legal authority to demand these reports.
In addition, the agency has recently come under intense scrutiny due to its ill-conceived "Fast and Furious" operation. "Fast and Furious" encouraged Arizona gun stores to sell thousands of guns to suspicious buyers, despite objections from dealers and even BATFE's own field agents.

Earlier this year, the U.S. House of Representatives voted on and passed, by a vote of 277 to 149, an amendment to H.R. 1 (also offered by Rep. Rehberg, along with Rep. Dan Boren (D-Okla.)) that also would have prohibited the use of federal funds for this reporting requirement. Unfortunately, the amendment was not included in the final version of the bill as a result of Senate inaction. 

In March, U.S. Sens. Jon Tester (D-Mont.) and Richard Burr (R-N.C.) introduced S. 570--"to prohibit the Department of Justice from tracking and cataloguing the purchases of multiple rifles and shotguns." The bill would ensure that federal funds cannot be used for the multiple sales reporting procedure. 

NRA will continue to work to make sure the Rehberg Amendment makes it through the appropriations process. The amendment is scheduled to be heard on the House floor in August.

While the Rehberg Amendment is a critically important first step, *it is imperative that you* *contact your U.S. Senators and ask them to cosponsor and support S. 570.* You can find contact information for your elected officials by using the "Write Your Representatives" tool at www.NRAILA.org, or you can call your U.S. senators at (202) 224-3121. S. 570 currently has 29 cosponsors. To see if your senators are cosponsors, please click here: http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/bdquery/z?d112:SN00570@@P

This alert is posted at: www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=6989


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA Delivers Remarks at U.N. 
Concerning Proposed Arms Trade Treaty*
National Rifle Association's Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre addressed the United Nations this afternoon. He told the U.N. to not interfere with the Second Amendment freedoms of Americans and pledged to continue the fight to preserve civilian ownership of firearms in the U.S. He said the NRA will oppose any U.N. provision that seeks to prohibit or regulate U.S. civilian firearm ownership. LaPierre said in his remarks, "The cornerstone of our freedom is the Second Amendment. Neither the United Nations, nor any other foreign influence, has the authority to meddle with the freedoms guaranteed by our Bill of Rights, endowed by our Creator, and due to all humankind."

United Nations Arms Trade Treaty
Preparatory Committee - 3d Session
New York, July 11-15, 2011

*Statement of the National Rifle Association of America*​Mr. Chairman, thank you for this brief opportunity to address the committee. I am Wayne LaPierre and for 20 years now, I have served as Executive Vice President of the National Rifle Association of America.

The NRA was founded in 1871, and ever since has staunchly defended the rights of its 4 million members, America's 80 million law-abiding gun owners, and freedom-loving Americans throughout our country. In 1996, the NRA was recognized as an NGO of the United Nations and, ever since then, has defended the constitutional freedom of Americans in this arena. The NRA is the largest and most active firearms rights organization in the world and, although some members of this committee may not like what I have to say, I am proud to defend the tens of millions of lawful people NRA represents.

This present effort for an Arms Trade Treaty, or ATT, is now in its fifth year. We have closely monitored this process with increasing concern.. We've reviewed the statements of the countries participating in these meetings. We've listened to other NGOs and read their numerous proposals and reports, as well as carefully examined the papers you have produced. We've watched, and read ... listened and monitored. Now, we must speak out.

The Right to Keep and Bear Arms in defense of self, family and country is ultimately self-evident and is part of the Bill of Rights to the United States Constitution. Reduced to its core, it is about fundamental individual freedom, human worth, and self-destiny.

We reject the notion that American gun owners must accept any lesser amount of freedom in order to be accepted among the international community. Our Founding Fathers long ago rejected that notion and forged our great nation on the principle of freedom for the individual citizen - not for the government.

Mr. Chairman, those working on this treaty have asked us to trust them ... but they've proven to be unworthy of that trust.

We are told "Trust us; an ATT will not ban possession of any civilian firearms." Yet, the
proposals and statements presented to date have argued exactly the opposite, and - perhaps most importantly - proposals to ban civilian firearms ownership have not been rejected.

We are told "Trust us; an ATT will not interfere with state domestic regulation of firearms." Yet, there are constant calls for exactly such measures.

We are told "Trust us; an ATT will only affect the illegal trade in firearms." But then we're told that in order to control the illegal trade, all states must control the legal firearms trade.

We are told, "Trust us; an ATT will not require registration of civilian firearms." Yet, there are numerous calls for record-keeping, and firearms tracking from production to eventual destruction. That's nothing more than gun registration by a different name.

We are told, "Trust us; an ATT will not create a new international bureaucracy." Well, that's exactly what is now being proposed -- with a tongue-in-cheek assurance that it will just be a SMALL bureaucracy.

We are told, "Trust us; an ATT will not interfere with the lawful international commerce in civilian firearms." But a manufacturer of civilian shotguns would have to comply with the same regulatory process as a manufacturer of military attack helicopters.

We are told, "Trust us; an ATT will not interfere with a hunter or sport shooter travelling internationally with firearms." However, he would have to get a so-called "transit permit" merely to change airports for a connecting flight.

Mr. Chairman, our list of objections extends far beyond the proposals I just mentioned.
Unfortunately, my limited time today prevents me from providing greater detail on each of our objections. I can assure you, however, that each is based on American law, as well as the fundamental rights guaranteed by the United States Constitution.

It is regrettable that proposals affecting civilian firearms ownership are woven throughout the proposed ATT. That being the case, however, there is only one solution to this problem: the complete removal of civilian firearms from the scope of any ATT. I will repeat that point as it is critical and not subject to negotiation - civilian firearms must not be part of any ATT. On this there can be no compromise, as American gun owners will never surrender their Second Amendment freedom.

It is also regrettable to find such intense focus on record-keeping, oversight, inspections, supervision, tracking, tracing, surveillance, marking, documentation, verification, paper trails and data banks, new global agencies and data centers. Nowhere do we find a thought about respecting anyone's right of self-defense, privacy, property, due process, or observing personal freedoms of any kind.

Mr. Chairman, I'd be remiss if I didn't also discuss the politics of an ATT. For the United States to be a party to an ATT, it must be ratified by a two-thirds vote of the U.S. Senate. Some do not realize that under the U.S. Constitution, the ultimate treaty power is not the President's power to negotiate and sign treaties; it is the Senate's power to approve them.

To that end, it's important for the Preparatory Committee to understand that the proposed ATT is already strongly opposed in the Senate - the very body that must approve it by a two-thirds majority. There is a letter addressed to President Obama and Secretary of State Clinton that is currently being circulated for the signatures of Senators who oppose the ATT. Once complete, this letter will demonstrate that the proposed ATT will not pass the U.S. Senate.

So there is extremely strong resistance to the ATT in the United States, even before the treaty is tabled. We are not aware of any precedent for this - rejecting a proposed treaty before it's even submitted for consideration - but it speaks to the level of opposition. The proposed ATT has become more than just controversial, as the Internet is awash with articles and messages calling for its rejection. And those messages are all based on the same objection - infringement on the constitutional freedom of American gun owners.

The cornerstone of our freedom is the Second Amendment. Neither the United Nations, nor any other foreign influence, has the authority to meddle with the freedoms guaranteed by our Bill of Rights, endowed by our Creator, and due to all humankind.

Therefore, the NRA will fight with all of its strength to oppose any ATT that includes civilian firearms within its scope.

Thank you.


----------



## kwflatbed

*U.S. Senate Stands with NRA **in Strongly Opposing U.N. Gun Control Efforts*​ 
For nearly 20 years, the NRA has worked tirelessly to oppose any United Nations effort to undermine the constitutional rights of law-abiding American gun owners. The latest attempt by the U.N. and global gun banners to eliminate our Second Amendment freedoms is to include civilian arms in the current Arms Trade Treaty (ATT), which will be finalized next year.

In order for any treaty to take effect, however, it must be ratified by two-thirds of the U.S. Senate. To ensure that any ATT that includes civilian arms is dead on arrival in the Senate, the NRA has been working to get as many U.S. Senators as possible to publicly oppose any ATT that includes restrictions on civilian arms.

As of this morning, 50 members of the U.S. Senate have signed letters to President Obama and Secretary of State Clinton saying they will oppose any ATT that includes civilian firearms ownership. These strongly worded letters caution the President and Secretary of State to uphold the Constitution of the United States. As Senator Jerry Moran's letter warns, "(A)s the treaty process continues, we strongly encourage your administration to uphold our constitutional protections of civilian firearms ownership. These freedoms are non-negotiable, and we will oppose ratification of an Arms Trade Treaty presented to the Senate that in any way restricts the rights of law-abiding U.S. citizens to manufacture, assemble, possess, transfer or purchase firearms, ammunition and related items."

Thanking the NRA for our long-standing work on this issue, Senator Moran remarked, "I appreciate the NRA's partnership on this important effort to defend the rights of American gun owners. I want to thank them for their active support in sending a strong message to the Obama Administration that our firearm freedoms are not negotiable."

As we have for nearly two decades, the NRA will continue to fight against any U.N. treaty that undermines the constitutional rights of American gun owners. These letters send a clear message to the international bureaucrats who want to eliminate our fundamental, individual right to keep and bear arms. Clearly, a U.N. ATT that includes civilian arms within its scope is not supported by the American people or their elected U.S. Senators. We are grateful to Senator Moran, Senator Jon Tester, and all members of the Senate who have chosen to stand on the side of America's 80 million gun owners in opposition to those who want to eliminate our freedoms. And thank you as well to those NRA members who contacted their Senators and encouraged them to support this critical effort.

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=7004


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 30 07/22/11

*Next Hearing on BATFE's "Operation Fast and Furious" Announced*
​The Committee on Oversight and Government Reform has announced that on Tuesday, July 26, the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee will convene another hearing as part of the ongoing investigation into the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives' "Operation Fast and Furious." The committee called the program "a tragically flawed effort that is connected to deaths on both sides of the U.S./Mexico border."
The hearing, "Operation Fast and Furious: The Other Side of the Border," will feature the testimony of U.S. law enforcement officials who witnessed a different side of the controversial operation. These agents allegedly saw the steady stream of "Fast and Furious" guns recovered at crime scenes in Mexico and were given orders from superiors not to alert Mexican authorities.
This latest hearing comes amidst new allegations that the Justice Department sought to shift blame for "Fast and Furious" away from its political appointees.
A July 20 Washington Times article quoted the chairman of the House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform, Rep. Darrell Issa (R-Calif.), as saying, "Examining the accounts of witnesses who did not participate in Operation Fast and Furious, but were nonetheless disturbed as they watched it unfold is critical to understanding the scope of this flawed program. This testimony is especially important in light of the Justice Department's willful efforts to withhold key evidence from investigators about what occurred, who knew and who authorized this reckless operation."
The hearing will be streamed live at http://oversight.house.gov.

*Outrage of the Week:*

This week's outrage comes to us from Baltimore, Maryland, where mayoral candidate Otis Rolley is proposing a $1.00 per bullet tax be levied on all ammunition purchases in the city of Baltimore as part of his "crime plan."

*U.S. Senate Stands With NRA in Strongly Opposing U.N. Gun Control Efforts**:*

For nearly 20 years, the NRA has worked tirelessly to oppose any United Nations effort to undermine the constitutional rights of law-abiding American gun owners.. The latest attempt by the U.N. and global gun banners to eliminate our Second Amendment freedoms is to include civilian arms in the current Arms Trade Treaty (ATT), which will be finalized next year.

*NRA Supports Suit Against DCHA*:

Current District of Columbia Housing Authority (DCHA) rules forbid law-abiding residents from owning a firearm for any lawful purpose. NRA is supporting and financing a lawsuit to challenge this policy. The case is _Scott v. District of Columbia Housing Authority_.

*NRA-ILA Gathering Information on BATFE Demand Letters*:

We reported last week on the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives plan to take the first step toward national gun sales registration. In response to the BATFE plan--which will force the reporting of semi-automatic rifle sales by Federal Firearm Licensees in Southwest border states including Arizona, California, New Mexico, and Texas--NRA-ILA is looking to gather as much information as possible about the BATFE demand letters

*New NRA Life of Duty Program Honors and Assists Those Who Put Themselves in Harm's Way:*

NRA recently announced the launch of a bold program created exclusively for America's military and law enforcement personnel. Called "NRA Life of Duty," the initiative encompasses a new class of sponsored NRA membership, a state-of-the-art on-line network and a digital magazine-designed for those who make their living defending the American way of life.

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 31 07/29/11

"Fast & Furious" Hearings Raise More Questions Than Answers

The more information that comes out about the reckless "Fast and Furious" gun running operation conducted by the Phoenix BATFE office, the more clear it seems that knowledge of the operation, and approval for it, went a lot higher than the Phoenix field office, or even the BATFE.
There is now clear evidence, uncovered by the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee headed by Chairman Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) that senior Obama Administration officials were aware of this disastrous operation.
Last Tuesday, Rep. Issa conducted another round of hearings. Among those who testified were William Newell and William McMahon, BATFE Special Agents who oversaw the program in Phoenix. Those hearings revealed that senior Dept. of Justice officials, including former Deputy Attorney General David Ogden and Assistant Attorney General Lanny Breuer, knew about the program.

*More Senators Take a Stand Against the UN's Arms Trade Treaty:*

This week, Sen. Jon Tester (D-Mont.) sent a letter signed by himself and 12 of his Democratic colleagues in the Senate stating their firm opposition to any U.N. Arms Trade Treaty (ATT) that included civilian firearms.

*NRA-ILA Continues Gathering Information on BATFE Demand Letters*:

As we have previously reported the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives soon plans to take the first step toward national gun sales registration. In response to the BATFE plan--which will force the reporting of semi-automatic rifle sales by Federal Firearm Licensees in Southwest border states including Arizona, California, New Mexico, and Texas--NRA-ILA is looking to gather as much information as possible about the BATFE demand letters.

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA Supports Lawsuit Challenging the Obama 
Administration's Multiple Sales Reporting Requirement

The National Rifle Association is fully funding and supporting a lawsuit challenging the Obama administration's demand that Federal Firearms License holders report multiple sales of long guns in Arizona, California, New Mexico and Texas. The lawsuits filed assert that the ATF lacks statutory authority to demand these reports.
NRA's Institute for Legislative Action Executive Director Chris W. Cox has long expressed skepticism for the motivation and the timing of this ATF effort. "This is a bait-and-switch scheme by an administration and a bureau frantically trying to distract lawmakers and the general public from the deadly 'Fast and Furious' debacle. This is a serious problem with deadly consequences, yet the Obama administration wants you to believe it can deter $40 billion transnational criminal enterprises by imposing paperwork requirements on honest American firearms dealers. This scheme will unjustly burden law-abiding retailers in these four border states. It will not affect drug cartels and it won't prevent violence along our borders. It will only divert scarce law enforcement resources from legitimate criminal investigations and squander them on policing law-abiding retailers."

In a time when every federal agency is under intense budget pressure, the ATF estimates that this new reporting requirement will force it to review more than 18,000 additional documents annually. That's in addition to dealers' real-time reports of suspicious transactions-which the ATF, in the "Fast and Furious" operation, handled by telling dealers to proceed with the sales.

FFLs in these four border states began receiving tersely worded demand letters from the ATF that read:

_You must submit to the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) reports of multiple sales or other dispositions whenever, at one time or during any five consecutive business days, you sell or otherwise dispose of two or more semi-automatic rifles capable of accepting a detachable magazine and with a caliber greater that .22 (including .223/5.56 caliber) to an unlicensed person. You are required to report all such sales that occur on or after August 14, 2011. You must continue reporting multiple sales for the rifles subject to this demand letter until we provide written notice to stop. _
The NRA filed separate complaints in the District of Columbia, New Mexico and Texas challenging the administration's demands.


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 32 08/05/11

Gun Rights In Primetime

NRA members are rightfully concerned about the protection of gun rights and the longevity of the shooting sports. We know the successes we have enjoyed in the past are due in no small part to our strength in numbers. Furthermore, the key to maintaining and building on our past victories is not only to sustain, but to also grow the size of our organization. To that end, NRA tries to provide and promote opportunities for people to get involved in the shooting sports.
The media, anti-gun groups and the entertainment industry, however, have long portrayed the shooting community as archaic, extremist, and dangerously outside the mainstream of society. Consequently, we have received recent inquiries from members and non-members alike, who have expressed skepticism at several recent attempts by cable channels to showcase the shooting community via new gun-related reality programming. NRA has always sought to educate the public that the Second Amendment protects more than a hunter's deer rifle and now the media, of all people, appear to be helping us do that.

*NRA Supports Lawsuit Challenging the Obama Administration's Multiple Sales Reporting Requirement:*

NRA is fully funding and supporting a lawsuit challenging the Obama administration's demand that Federal Firearms License holders report multiple sales of certain long guns in Arizona, California, New Mexico and Texas. The lawsuits filed assert that the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives lacks statutory authority to demand these reports.

*Another Way To Get Involved--Join NRA's Facebook And Twitter Groups**:

*Internet social networking has exploded in recent years, and websites such as Facebook and Twitter attract millions of users. This on-line community fosters a connection between its users, and allows distribution of user-generated content (like pictures, profiles, music, video, and text).

*

STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

Fierce Battle Over Gun Rights
Obama Justice Department Orders Gun Registration: Wayne LaPierre Denounced Action and Unveils NRA Lawsuit .... Watch here, Watch Now!

Fierce Battle Over Gun Rights - Fox News Video - FoxNews.com​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Urge Your State Legislators to Cosponsor Pro-Second Amendment Bill

*
In response to a misleading unsigned and undated "advisory letter" from the state Executive Office of Public Safety and Security (EPOS) to licensed firearms dealers in Massachusetts about so-called "assault weapons," Assistant House Minority Leader George Peterson (R-Grafton) will be introducing, "An Act to Repeal the Ban on Modern Sporting Arms."

As you may know, this EPOS letter contained many incorrect statements regarding regulations addressing certain arms and feeding devices. Representative Peterson's bill would correct the disastrous results of the EPOS letter and 1998 Gun Control Act, which left countless gun owners, firearms retailers and law enforcement officers confused about compliance and exposed to prosecution.

*Please call AND e-mail your state Senator AND Representative urging him or her to "set the record straight" and cosponsor this important pro-gun bill.*

Please forward this alert to your family, friends and fellow gun owners across Massachusetts and urge them to also contact their state Senator AND Representative to sign on to this important bill.

Contact information for your state Representative can be found here.

http://www.capwiz.com/nra/state/main/?state=MA&view=myofficials


----------



## OfficerObie59

That EOPSS letter has direct implications on law enforcement officers. Please see the "Gidden law review turns officers into felons" thread.


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 34 08/19/11

*ATF Rewards Agents Who Ran **
"Fast and Furious" and Then Helped Cover It Up*

In what can only be described as "Washington D.C. logic," the three BATFE agents who were responsible for the "Fast and Furious" debacle in Phoenix have been promoted.
You read that right, promoted! Not reprimanded, not demoted and certainly not fired, but given bigger jobs with more responsibility and more pay.
Each of the agents now have high profile positions in D.C. William Newell is now special assistant to the assistant director of the agency's Office of Management, David Voth has been made branch chief for the BATFE's tobacco division.
And if those two promotions seem hard to understand, the third is particularly hard to fathom. William G. McMahon, who had been the BATFE's deputy director of operations in the West, has been made the deputy assistant director of the Office of Professional Responsibility and Security Operations. That is the division within BATFE that investigates misconduct by agency personnel.

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 35 08/26/11

*Urge Your Representative to Cosponsor H.R. 822, *
*The National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act Of 2011*

Earlier this year, Congressmen Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.) introduced vital legislation that will enable millions of permit holders to exercise their right to self-defense while traveling outside their home states.
There is now only one state (Illinois) that has no clear legal way for individuals to carry concealed firearms for self-defense. Forty states have permit systems that make it possible for any law-abiding person to obtain a permit, while most of the others have discretionary permit systems. (Vermont has never required a permit.) 
H.R. 822 would make a major step forward for gun owners' rights by significantly expanding where those permits are recognized.

*Olympic Update: Free Tickets for Kids--But Not at Shooting Events:*

As we recently reported, gun laws in the United Kingdom are among the most restrictive in the world -- a fact that left law-abiding UK citizens defenseless and afraid to walk the streets in the wake of the rioting, arson, assault and mayhem that occurred in and around London earlier this month.

*NRA-ILA Grassroots Division -- More Than Just the Grassroots Alert:*

Readers of the Grassroots Alert may know ILA's Grassroots Division solely as the staff that provides you with your weekly newsletter. While production of the Grassroots Alert is an important part of what we do, it is just one part.

*Another Way To Get Involved--Join NRA's Facebook And Twitter Groups**:*

Internet social networking has exploded in recent years, and websites such as Facebook and Twitter attract millions of users. This on-line community fosters a connection between its users, and allows distribution of user-generated content (like pictures, profiles, music, video, and text).

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 36 09/02/11

*Heads Roll In Wake of BATFE "Fast and Furious" Scandal*

In the latest development in the on-going Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (BATFE) "Fast and Furious" scandal, the Department of Justice announced this week the appointment of U.S. Attorney for the District of Minnesota B. Todd Jones to serve as Acting Director of BATFE, replacing Kenneth Melson. The DOJ also announced that Dennis Burke, U.S. attorney for the district of Arizona, has resigned. And the _Wall Street Journal_ reported that Emory Hurley, the assistant U.S. attorney responsible for the day-to-day operations of "Fast and Furious," has been removed from his post and reassigned to the department's Civil Division.
As we have frequently noted in this Alert, the reckless and utterly failed BATFE operation known as "Operation Fast And Furious" was run out of the BATFE's field office in Phoenix. The bungled operation put thousands of guns into the hands of violent criminals in Mexico.
The more information comes out about "Fast and Furious," the more clear it seems that knowledge of the operation, and approval for it, went higher than the Phoenix field office, or even BATFE. There is clear evidence, uncovered by the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee headed by Chairman Darrell Issa (R-Calif.), that senior Obama Administration officials were aware of this disastrous operation. And as the evidence continues to mount, it's looking more and more likely that what we're seeing unfold is a large-scale cover-up.

*Your Right To Self-Defense Shouldn't End At State Borders**:*

Last week, we reported on H.R. 822, the National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act Of 2011, and its importance to gun owners. 
We noted that there is now only one state (Illinois) that has no clear legal way for individuals to carry concealed firearms for self-defense, and that 40 states now have permit systems that make it possible for any law-abiding person to obtain a permit, while most of the others have discretionary permit systems. (Vermont has never required a permit.) H.R. 822 would make a major step forward for gun owners' rights by significantly expanding where those permits are recognized.
This week, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox wrote an interesting and informative op-ed for the _Daily Caller_ on why your right to self-defense shouldn't end at state borders and why gun owners and their congressmen should support H.R. 822. 
To read the op-ed, please click here.

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 38 09/16/11

HOUSE CRIME SUBCOMMITTEE HOLDS
HEARING ON NATIONAL RIGHT-TO-CARRY BILL

On Tuesday, Sept. 13, the U.S. House Judiciary Committee's Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism and Homeland Security held a hearing on H.R. 822, the National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011.
The bill, introduced earlier this year by Congressmen Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.) and cosponsored by more than 240 of their colleagues, would enable millions of permit holders to exercise their right to self-defense while traveling outside their home states.
Subcommittee Chairman Jim Sensenbrenner (R-Wis.) opened the hearing by saying the legislation is needed because state laws on right to carry reciprocity are "confusing, vary widely and can subject otherwise law-abiding citizens to frivolous prosecution." He also argued that permit holders' fundamental Second Amendment rights were at stake, noting that "this legislation recognizes that the right to bear arms does not stop at the state line."

*OBAMA MISINFORMATION MACHINE GEARS UP:* I

n a clear sign the 2012 presidential election campaign is in full swing, the Obama campaign launched a new website this week: AttackWatch.com.
The purpose of the site is to give Obama supporters a way to report "attacks" on the president, implying that any criticism is based on lies or misinformation.

*2011 FIREARMS LAW & THE SECOND AMENDMENT SYMPOSIUM**:

*The 2011 "Firearms Law & the Second Amendment Symposium," sponsored by The NRA Foundation, will be held on Saturday, October 15, 2011, at the University of San Diego Law School.

*ANOTHER WAY TO GET INVOLVED--JOIN NRA'S FACEBOOK AND TWITTER GROUPS:**:*

Internet social networking has exploded in recent years, and websites such as Facebook and Twitter attract millions of users. This on-line community fosters a connection between its users, and allows distribution of user-generated content (like pictures, profiles, music, video, and text). 
NRA has been a part of this social technology for some time now, with a presence on Facebook, Twitter, and other social networking sites. By actively participating in these new media, we are able to reach out to more potential members and supporters than ever before. 
The current king of on-line social networking is Facebook. NRA's Facebook page continues to be extremely popular. In fact, thanks to you, *our page has grown from about 300,000 fans on July 28, 2010 to over 1,191,000 fans as of this week! 
*
*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 39 09/23/11

*NATIONAL RIGHT-TO-CARRY BILL UNDER ATTACK*
​As we reported last week, the U.S. House Judiciary Committee's Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism and Homeland Security recently held a hearing on H.R. 822, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011."
This critically important bill, introduced earlier this year by Congressmen Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.) and cosponsored by more than 240 of their colleagues, would enable millions of permit holders to exercise their right to self-defense while traveling outside their home states.
There is currently only one remaining state (Illinois) that has no clear legal way for individuals to carry concealed firearms for self-defense. Forty states have permit systems that make it possible for any law-abiding person to obtain a permit, while most of the others have discretionary permit systems. (Vermont has never required a permit.)

*"THE RECREATIONAL LANDS SELF-DEFENSE ACT" INTRODUCED IN THE SENATE:* *Urge Your Senators To Cosponsor And Support This Important Legislation** --

*On September 21, Senators Jim Webb (D-Va.) and John Boozman (R-Ark.) introduced S. 1588 -- "The Recreational Land Self -Defense Act." S. 1588 is the Senate companion bill to H.R. 1865, and is designed to protect the rights of gun owners on lands owned or managed by the Army Corps of Engineers.

*OBAMA CAMPAIGN ORGANIZING AGAINST GUN OWNERS:*

We reported last week on the Obama administration gearing up its "misinformation machine" in the form of a new website they launched called:

AttackWatch.com.

The purpose of the site is to give Obama supporters a way to report "attacks" on the president, implying that any criticism is based on lies or misinformation. In our article, we noted that when it comes to firearms issues, it's this site that is misrepresenting President Obama's record on guns.
This week, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox wrote a comprehensive op-ed for the _Daily Caller _entitled "Obama Campaign Organizing Against Gun Owners." The op-ed digs deeper into the Obama administration's motives behind AttackWatch.com, particularly as they relate to NRA and Obama's stance on gun rights.

To read the piece, please click here.

*BUREAU OF LAND MANAGEMENT (BLM) PROPOSES CLOSING ONE-HALF MILLION ACRES OF PUBLIC LAND TO TARGET SHOOTING*:

The Bureau of Land Management (BLM) has released a plan for the future management of nearly 1.4 million acres located southwest of Phoenix in parts of Maricopa, Pinal, Pima, Gila and Yuma Counties. Of that total, over 486,000 acres are within the Sonoran Desert National Monument (SDMN), which the BLM proposes to close to target shooters. Presently, some 63 sites in the national monument are used by shooters for their recreational activity. The planning area outside of the SDNM will remain open to target shooting. 
The public comment period is open through November 25.* Please take the time to attend one of the scheduled meetings to show support for keeping public lands open for all the public, including target shooters, and to learn more about how this plan will affect your future enjoyment of these lands*.

*2011 FIREARMS LAW & THE SECOND AMENDMENT SYMPOSIUM**:*

The 2011 "Firearms Law & the Second Amendment Symposium," sponsored by The NRA Foundation, will be held on *Saturday, October 15, 2011*, at the University of San Diego Law School.

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 40 09/30/11

*NRA PLANS APPEAL IN FEDERAL AGE LIMIT CASE*
​Yesterday, a federal judge in the Northern District of Texas ruled that the federal ban on dealer sales of handguns to adults from the ages of 18 to 20 does not violate the Second Amendment. The National Rifle Association plans to file a prompt appeal of the court's ruling to the Fifth Circuit U.S. Court of Appeals.
"We strongly disagree with this ruling," said Chris W. Cox, Executive Director of the NRA Institute for Legislative Action. "As we said when we filed this case, adults 18 and up have fought and died for American freedom throughout our country's history. They are adults for virtually every legal purpose under federal and state law, and that should include the ability to buy handguns from licensed dealers to defend themselves, their homes and their families. Our fellow plaintiffs in this case are law-abiding and responsible young adults. We plan to defend their rights to the very end."
The case is _Jennings v. Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives_. A related case challenging Texas' ban on issuance of concealed handgun licenses to adults in the same age group is still pending before the same court.

*ANTI-GUN ATTACKS ON NATIONAL RIGHT-TO-CARRY BILL CONTINUE*: As we reported last week, H.R. 822, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011" has recently come under attack from some expected and unexpected quarters. The usual culprits-- i.e., the anti-gun media, like the _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_; anti-gun organizations, like the Brady Campaign; and New York City Mayor Bloomberg's Mayors Against Illegal Guns--are a given. Regrettably, though, even some so-called "pro-gun" organizations are attacking this critically important bill.

*A VICTORY FOR OREGON UNIVERSITIES' STUDENTS, STAFF AND FACULTY*: In what promises to be a continuing debate on the rights of law-abiding citizens, the Oregon Court of Appeals ruled this week that banning firearms on the grounds of Oregon's public universities exceeded the scope of the university system's authority, thereby opening up the state's campuses to individuals who hold valid concealed handgun licenses.

*GROUPS FILE SPURIOUS PETITION TO PROTECT NEVADA BEARS*: Among the more desperate actions taken by anti-hunting groups lately is the petition, filed by Big Wildlife and NoBearHuntNV, to grant black bears in Nevada federal protection under the Endangered Species Act.

*POLL SHOWS 39% SEE 'PRO-GUN' AS POSITIVE POLITICAL LABEL*: Results from a just-released Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey show that, 39 percent of "Likely U.S. Voters" consider it a positive when a political candidate is described as being "pro-gun." Only 27 percent see the pro-gun label as a negative description, while 30 percent say it lies somewhere in between.
According to the Rasmussen poll, most Republicans (62 percent) and a plurality of voters not affiliated with either party (42 percent) see being labeled "pro-gun" as positive, while 49 percent of Democrats see the label as negative.
The survey of 1,000 likely voters was conducted on September 18-19, 2011.

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Micro-Stamping Bill to be Heard in Massachusetts *
*Judiciary Committee Tomorrow*​Tomorrow, October 5, the Joint Committee on Judiciary will hear several important firearm-related bills, including legislation requiring micro-stamping. For a full listing of all bills on the committee agenda, click here.

Senate Bill 835, sponsored by state Senator Anthony Petruccelli (D-East Boston), would require an electronic database system to be used by those who sell, rent or lease firearms to record detailed information about the purchaser of a firearm or ammunition. S.835 would also mandate that all semi-automatic firearms manufactured or delivered to any licensed dealer in Massachusetts would be capable of micro-stamping ammunition. This bill would vastly increase the cost of these firearms and will likely result in firearms manufacturers not selling these firearms in Massachusetts. 

Micro-stamping is unproven technology, is easily circumvented by criminals, and will be very costly to gun owners. *Please contact members of the Joint Committee on Judiciary TODAY and urge them to oppose S.835.* Contact information for this committee can be found here.

This alert is posted at: http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=7119.


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 42 10/14/11*

U.S. House Committee Advances *
*National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act*

This week, the House Judiciary considered amendments to H.R. 822, the National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Bill, and defeated all anti-gun amendments offered in an effort to weaken or gut the legislation.The legislation is an important pro-gun reform that will provide for the recognition of carry permits in all states that issue permits. (For detailed information on the legislation, click here.)
The bill, as originally written, was successfully amended at the outset of the markup with a substitute that added a number of important protections. Foremost, it amended the language so that visitors to states that have laws requiring licenses just for possession of a handgun, do not need a possession license, which is often unavailable to nonresidents.

Holder Subpoenaed in "Fast and Furious" Scandal*:*

This week, House Oversight and Government Reform Committee Chairman Rep. Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) subpoenaed the Justice Department in the Fast and Furious scandal. The subpoena seeks documents and all communications between the office of Attorney General Eric Holder, his deputies, and the White House in connection with the now-infamous Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosive's failed operation.


Internet Rumors About Cerberus, Freedom Group Are Patently False*:

*Recently, an old rumor regarding Cerberus--the private equity firm that owns Freedom group, a holding company that in turn owns a number of firearms manufacturers, including Remington, Marlin, Bushmaster, and DPMS--was in some way tied to George Soros.

Veteran's Second Amendment Rights Bill Passes U.S. House, Senate Companion Bill Introduced*:

*As we previously reported, on September 9, the U.S. House Veterans Affairs Committee passed an amendment by U.S. Representative Denny Rehberg (R-Mont.) as a part of a larger piece of veterans' legislation. The "Veterans Second Amendment Protection Act," which was added to H.R. 2349 as an amendment, will provide individuals receiving veterans' benefits with added protection against loss of the right to possess firearms due to mental health decisions.

Firearms Interstate Commerce Reform Act Introduced In U.S. Senate*:

*U.S. Senators Orrin Hatch (R-Utah) and Mark Begich (D-Alaska) have introduced the Senate companion bill to H.R. 58, the "Firearms Interstate Commerce Reform Act," which was reintroduced in the U.S. House in January of 2011. This common sense reform to broaden lawful interstate sales of firearms has been an NRA priority for many years. Similar legislation has repeatedly been introduced in the Congress since 2004, when Rep. Phil Gingrey (R-Ga.) introduced H. R. 4048, which was then titled the Firearm Commerce Modernization Act.

Michelle Obama's Warning to Gun Owners*:*

At a recent fundraiser for her husband's re-election campaign, first lady Michelle Obama told her audience:
"We stand at a fundamental crossroads for our country. You're here because you know that in just 13 months, we're going to make a choice that will impact our lives for decades to come &#8230; let's not forget what it meant when my husband appointed those two brilliant Supreme Court justices &#8230; let's not forget the impact that their decisions will have on our lives for decades to come."
This week, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox wrote an excellent op-ed for the _Daily Caller_ on the first lady's chilling comments and what they could potentially mean for the future. To read the piece, please click here.

*STATE ROUNDUP:* 

​


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA Legal Update 
October 2011

FEDERAL LAW

*NRA Files Appeal of Ruling on Handgun Sales Age Limits
*On Sept. 29, a federal judge in the Northern District of Texas decided in favor of the federal government in a case brought by the NRA challenging the federal restriction on the purchase of handguns by 18-20 year old adults. The case is far from over, as the NRA has already filed an appeal.
In the case, _Jennings v. Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives_, the NRA and a group of responsible young adults argued that since 18-20 year olds are considered adults for virtually every other purpose, such as voting and military service, adults in this age group should also be able to purchase handguns from licensed dealers.
In the ruling, Judge Samuel Cummings wrote "the Court is of the opinion that the ban does not run afoul of the Second Amendment to the Constitution," and wrongly equated law-abiding 20-year-olds with criminals, stating that "the right to bear arms is enjoyed only by those not disqualified from the exercise of the Second Amendment rights."
"We strongly disagree with this ruling," said Chris W. Cox, Executive Director of the NRA Institute for Legislative Action. "As we said when we filed this case, adults 18 and up have fought and died for American freedom throughout our country's history. They are adults for virtually every legal purpose under federal and state law, and that should include the ability to buy handguns from licensed dealers to defend themselves, their homes and their families. Our fellow plaintiffs in this case are law-abiding and responsible young adults. We plan to defend their rights to the very end."
A similar case, in which many of the same plaintiffs challenge the state of Texas' ban on issuance of Right-to-Carry permits to adults under 21, remains pending in the same court. That case is _Jennings v. McCraw_.

*NRA Victory in Arizona Battle Over Use of Lead Ammunition
*In a major legal victory, a federal judge has ruled in favor of the National Rifle Association and the federal Bureau of Land Management, throwing a lawsuit filed by an environmental group, the Center for Biological Diversity (CBD), out of U.S. District Court in Phoenix, Ariz. The case is _Center for Biological Diversity v. U.S. Bureau of Land Management._ Safari Club International had joined the case as a "friend of the court" and assisted NRA with its successful efforts. 
CBD's lawsuit, filed on Jan. 27, 2009, alleged that the BLM and U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service were illegally mismanaging federal lands in Arizona. The lawsuit challenged the allowance of off road vehicles, construction of roads, inadequate protection of desert tortoises, and inadequate protection of California condors. Among other things, the suit sought to force BLM to ban the use of lead ammunition for hunting in the Arizona Strip, a rugged area in the northwest corner of the state renowned for great hunting. CBD contended California condors in Arizona and elsewhere were being poisoned from scavenging game that was shot by hunters using lead shot or bullets. But the record plainly shows that California condors were reintroduced to this area of Arizona based on express promises by FWS and other agencies that the reintroduction would not affect hunting.
Among other things, the Court ruled that CBD had waived its claims concerning BLM's failure to assess the alleged impact of lead ammunition on condors because "_t did not argue that BLM was required to include the potential effects of lead ammunition in [BLM's] analysis of environmental impacts."
Even before the ruling, NRA's intervention in the caseon behalf of its members had already resulted in several legal victories. A Jan. 13, 2010 court ruling granting NRA's motion to intervene was recently published in the official Federal Rules Decision Reporter. The Federal Rules Decisions Reporter is a compendium of selected United States district court rulings that specifically interpret and apply the Federal Rules of Civil and Criminal Procedure. Publication of this court ruling is important to hunters and NRA members because it sets legal precedent by confirming that there is a "significantly protectable interest" in hunting that can justify intervention by hunter's rights groups like NRA in the increasing number of lawsuits filed by so-called environmental groups against state and federal natural resource, game and land management agencies.
To see key documents filed in this case, visit http://michellawyers.com/cbdvblm.

*Court Denies Injunction on BATFE Long Gun Sales Reporting 
*Following the Obama Administration's move to require federal firearms licensees in the border states to report multiple sales of certain rifles, the NRA immediately began supporting litigation to enjoin this illegal action by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. Unfortunately, on Sept. 9, Judge Rosemary Collyer of the U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia denied NRA's motion for a temporary injunction, but set an expedited schedule to bring the case before the court for a final ruling with argument set for Oct. 25.
The three suits* (*J&G Sales, Ltd. v. Melson; Ron Peterson Firearms, LLC v. Melson; and 10 Ring Precision, Inc. v. Melson) each argue that the BATFE has no legal authority to require multiple sales reporting of long gun sales and must stop trying to do so. When Congress authorized the reporting of multiple sales of handguns in the 1968 Gun Control Act, it did not empower any federal agency to require similar reports for long guns. Therefore, this recent action by the BATFE not only exceeds the Bureau's legal authority, but also circumvents the will of Congress.

DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA

*Appeals Court Rules Against D.C. Gun Owners in Heller II
*In a split ruling in an ongoing NRA-supported case challenging the restrictive gun laws established by the Washington D.C. government in defiance of the Supreme Court's 2008 Heller decision, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit has upheld a number of highly restrictive gun laws. 
Unfortunately, the court ruled that the District's general handgun registration requirement is constitutional. However, the court reached that conclusion by misreading the Supreme Court's Heller decision as presuming that any type of "longstanding" restriction is constitutional, so it only upheld the more traditional aspects of the registration system, such as the requirements that the registrant provide his or her name and address, a description of the firearm and certain other basic information. 
By contrast, the court found that other D.C. requirements, such as fingerprints, a vision requirement, ballistics tests and mandatory training, were "novel" and therefore need to be reviewed again by a lower court under a tighter standard of scrutiny. Similarly, the court found that long gun registration is "novel" in the U.S. and returned that issue to the lower court as well.
D.C. laws banning "assault weapons" and magazines that hold more than 10 rounds of ammunition were also wrongly found to be constitutional. The Supreme Court said in Heller that "arms" are protected under the Constitution if they are "in common use," and the D.C. Circuit found it "clear enough in the record that semi-automatic rifles and magazines holding more than ten rounds are indeed in 'common use,'" based on Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives production statistics showing that "1.6 million AR-15s alone have been manufactured since 1986," and that the banned magazines are even more prevalent. 
But the court also found -- based largely on the testimony of a Brady Campaign lawyer to the District of Columbia Council -- that "the District ha[d] carried its burden of showing a substantial relationship between the prohibition of both semi-automatic rifles and magazines holding more than ten rounds and the objectives of protecting police officers and controlling crime."
Fortunately, in a long and well reasoned dissenting opinion that may provide a road map for other courts, Judge Brett Kavanaugh rejected the majority's reasoning. Rather than the "intermediate scrutiny" employed by the majority or any other "balancing test," Judge Kavanaugh would have applied a standard based on "text, history, and tradition." Under that standard, he argued that "it would strain logic and common sense to conclude that the Second Amendment protects semi-automatic handguns but does not protect semi-automatic rifles," which "have not traditionally been banned and are in common use today." Judge Kavanaugh also would have rejected the entire registration system, arguing that D.C.'s type of total gun registration system is not "traditional" and "remains highly unusual today."
The NRA strongly disagrees with the outcome, and is reviewing the decision and considering all options. "When it comes to self-defense, semi-automatic firearms of all types are an increasingly popular choice for most Americans, and the court itself admitted that semi-automatics are in common use, with millions of these guns sold in recent years," said Chris W. Cox, Executive Director of the NRA Institute for Legislative Action. "Law abiding residents of the District should have the same access to these tools as residents of nearly all of the 50 states."

STATE LAW

*NRA Files "Friend of the Court" Briefs in Two Right-To-Carry Cases
*NRA has filed friend of the court briefs in two separate cases involving the right to carry firearms outside the home for self-defense.
In Shepard v. Madigan, currently pending in the U. S. District Court for the Southern District of Illinois, the lead plaintiff is church treasurer Mary Shepard, who, along with an elderly co-worker, was severely beaten at her workplace by an attacker with a criminal record. Mrs. Shepard has carry permits issued by two other states, but was left unarmed and defenseless by Illinois' law. Her challenge -- in which the Illinois State Rifle Association, NRA's state affiliate, also joins as a plaintiff -- contends that Illinois' carry ban cannot stand in light of the Heller and McDonald decisions. 
In Richards v. Prieto, currently pending in the Ninth Circuit U.S. Court of Appeals in California, plaintiffs brought suit against Yolo County, Calif. Sheriff Ed Prieto for his refusal to issue carry permits to law-abiding applicants. The case was first heard in the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of California, where the court ruled for the sheriff.
In both cases, the NRA, as the leading organization in the nation advocating for gun owners' rights and specifically in advocating for the passage of right-to-carry laws in the states, has lent its expertise on the issue by filing briefs in strong support of the right to carry.
The briefs stress that the right to carry is an important part of the fundamental right of self-defense. Additionally, the briefs counter the arguments that permit holders are a public safety threat. Specifically, the brief responds to Brady Campaign claims that passage of right-to-carry laws lead to increases in crime. In fact, the briefs show not only that crime does not increase in right-to-carry states, but that right-to-carry laws contribute to a reduction in crime.

*NRA-Backed Challenge to San Francisco Laws Moves Ahead 
*On Sept. 27, Judge Richard Seeborg of the United States District Court, Northern District of California, let plaintiffs move ahead with a case challenging San Francisco's enactment and enforcement of three city ordinances requiring firearms be disabled by a trigger lock or stored in a locked container, banning the sale of ammunition that "serves no sporting purpose," and prohibiting firearm discharges with no self-defense exception unduly burdens the right to self-defense.
The case of Jackson v. City & County of San Francisco, fully funded by the NRA and the California Rifle and Pistol Association Foundation, can now move forward on its merits. The case has already been successful in forcing the City to amend its discharge ban, a law that has been in place for some 73 years, to allow for discharges in self-defense, defense of others, and all other circumstances allowed for under state and federal law.
In February of this year, the City of San Francisco filed a motion claiming that plaintiffs had no standing (that is, no right to bring the suit) because the city did not enforce the laws in question. Therefore, claimed the city, the plaintiffs have no legitimate fear of prosecution and suffer no injury by complying with the law.
In his ruling, Judge Seeborg rejected the city's effort to have the case thrown out, ruling that the plaintiffs have "adequately alleged an intent and desire to engage in conduct that is prohibited by the ordinances but which they contend is constitutionally protected."
The full text of the court's order can be viewed here at www.calgunlaws.com.

*NRA, CRPA Open New Front with Challenge to California Gun Sale Fees
*The National Rifle Association and the California Rifle & Pistol Association Foundation have filed suit in the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of California challenging the Dealer Record of Sales (DROS) fees charged by the California Department of Justice on gun sales on the grounds the fees are being misused.
The funds were originally established to pay for the administrative process to complete background checks. This year, Gov. Jerry Brown signed SB 819, which authorizes the funds to be used to pay for the enforcement of California's growing number of anti-gun laws.
NRA and CRPA fought against passage of SB 819 because it places the financial burden for enforcing California's unfair gun laws on the backs of law-abiding gun owners. The result will almost certainly be a depletion of DROS funds, leading to additional increases in the fees gun buyers will be forced to pay.
The suit filed by NRA and CRPA, Bauer v. Harris, challenges the DROS fees as an unconstitutional infringement on the exercise of rights protected under the Second Amendment. If successful, the suit will reverse the damage done by the passage of SB 819 by limiting the fees or eliminating them.

*Court Blocks Enforcement of Florida Law Restricting Patient Harassment by Doctors
*Earlier this year, the Florida Legislature passed, and Gov. Rick Scott signed, a law designed to stop anti-gun activism from interfering with proper medical care and patient privacy. The law prohibits health care practitioners from asking questions or recording information about patients' gun ownership when the information is not necessary for the patient's medical care or the safety of others. It also prohibits practitioners from discriminating against gun-owning patients and from unnecessarily harassing patients about gun ownership.
Anti-gun doctors, along with the Florida chapters of the American Academy of Pediatrics and the American Academy of Family Physicians, with legal assistance from the Brady Campaign, challenged the law in federal court within days of its signing. The doctors petitioned the court to declare the law unconstitutional and asked for an injunction against the enforcement of the law pending that decision. (The case is Wollschlaeger v. Farmer.)
The NRA petitioned the court to intervene in the case, which would have allowed us to be a full participant in the legal proceedings. Plaintiffs opposed the NRA's participation, and U.S. District Judge Marcia Cooke denied the petition. The NRA was still able to weigh in with a "friend of the court" brief arguing that the plaintiffs had misread the law, which is much less restrictive than the plaintiffs claim.
Unfortunately, Judge Cooke read the law in a much more restrictive manner, and on Sept. 14 issued a preliminary ruling that the law improperly restricts the free speech rights of doctors. She also found that questions by a doctor regarding gun ownership do not interfere with Second Amendment rights. The judge issued a temporary injunction against the enforcement of the law, but clearly indicated her final decision would make that injunction permanent.
The state is expected to appeal the ruling when it becomes final.

*NRA Supports Illinois Gun Owners in Cook County "Assault Weapon" Case
*The case of Wilson v. Cook County, now pending before the Illinois Supreme Court, challenges Cook County's ultra-broad ban on semi-automatic firearms. The case is an important test of what firearms are protected by the Second Amendment, challenging the constitutionality of a county ban on possession of "assault weapons." The Cook County ban criteria are even stricter than those used in the California ban on which the Cook County law was based. The suit was originally brought by the Illinois State Rifle Association before the McDonald decision. The Illinois Supreme Court held the petition pending the outcome in McDonald, then sent the case back to the lower courts for reconsideration in light of McDonald. NRA provided assistance at that point by providing nationally recognized counsel to the plaintiffs. 
When the lower courts stuck to their prior rulings almost without change, the Supreme Court granted review. NRA took additional steps by coordinating the filing of five separate "friend of the court" briefs. The case continues to be briefed and argument has not been set.

*SKS Rifle Owner Prevails in Chicago "Assault Weapon" Case* 
In a case supported by the NRA, David Lawson, who had previously been a plaintiff in McDonald v. Chicago, challenged the decision by the City of Chicago not to allow him to register two normal SKS rifles with fixed ten-round magazines. Although the rifles do not meet Chicago's definition of an "assault weapon," Chicago refused registration because they were "convertible" into "assault weapons." The city denied the registration in spite of the fact Chicago has a separate provision for dealing with registered rifles that are converted into "assault rifles" after registration.
Following an initial rejection and preliminary appeal before a hearing examiner, the case was appealed to the City Court. The judge ruled the hearing examiner had to take evidence as to whether the guns were actually capable of accepting a detachable magazine, which is one of the criteria to define a rifle as an "assault weapon," and sent the case back to the hearing examiner.
At the hearing, Mr. Lawson and his counsel presented the SKS rifles for examination by the court, but the two "expert witnesses" for the City, both police officers, refused to even touch them. The judge ruled in favor of Mr. Lawson and ordered the rifles to be accepted for registration. 
This case shows how far the city will go to deny law-abiding citizens their Second Amendment rights, refusing to abide by its own regulations until forced by the court.

*Cases Still Pending
*For more detail concerning these cases go to http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Federal/Read.aspx?id=7143

*California - Challenge to "May Issue" Carry Law 
*Peruta v. County of San Diego, (U.S. Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit) -- challenges San Diego County Sheriff William Gore's refusal to issue carry permits to qualified applicants. 
*California - Ban on Online Ammunition Sales
*Parker v. California (Fresno Superior Court) - challenges a ban on direct mail order and online purchases of ammunition. The state of California has filed an appeal to the permanent injunction on the enforcement of the law which was issued in January.
*Delaware - Second Amendment Rights in Public Housing* 
Doe v. Wilmington Public Housing Authority - challenges restrictions on firearm ownership for residents of public housing.
*Illinois - Ban on Gun Stores in Chicago* 
Benson v. City of Chicago (U.S. District Court, Northern District of Illinois) -- challenges the ban on gun stores in the city of Chicago.
*New York -- Handguns for Part-Time Residents* 
Osterweil v. Bartlett (Second Circuit U.S. Court of Appeals) -- challenges New York state law that prevents part-time residents from getting permits to possess handguns in their homes.
*Washington, D.C. - Second Amendment Rights in Public Housing*
Scott v. District of Columbia Housing Authority - challenges restrictions on firearm ownership for residents of public housing._


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 44 10/28/11

H.R. 822 -- National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act -- 
Heading to House Floor; 
Contact your Representative Now!

As we've been reporting week in and week out, H.R. 822 -- the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011" is very good legislation for gun owners. The time is past due to dispel the alarmist rhetoric about the bill, and to set the record straight. 
Most of the misguided, unfounded, and incorrect characterizations circulating lately regarding H.R. 822 have come from the anti-gun groups and media. However, a small number of vocal and supposedly "pro-gun" groups continue to report falsehoods, despite clear evidence to refute their assertions. Though they claim to be on the side of America's gun owners and the Second Amendment, their stance on this measure proves otherwise. 
One group claimed H.R. 822 would include anti-gun amendments that would create "disastrous federally mandated infringements on our rights." 
But, as we recently reported, the House Judiciary has already considered amendments to H.R. 822, and *all anti-gun amendments offered that would weaken or gut the legislation were defeated.

Bloomberg&#8230;Take Care of Your Own Backyard:

While Congress investigates the involvement of federal law enforcement agents in the "Fast and Furious" Mexican gun trafficking scandal, Business Week reports that five current and three retired New York City police officers, along with a former New Jersey corrections officer and three other individuals, have been charged with trafficking M16s, handguns and shotguns -- some with defaced serial numbers -- as part of a $1 million scheme.

Thank you, Justice Stevens and Mrs. Obama:

In case any reader of our weekly Grassroots Alert has not decided how to vote in the 2012 presidential election, retired Supreme Court Justice John Paul Stevens and First Lady Michelle Obama have volunteered to help him make up his mind.

Poll Shows Record-Low Support for Handgun Ban:

Results from a just-released Gallup poll (Gallup's annual Crime poll, conducted Oct. 6-9, 2011) show that a record-low 26 percent of Americans favor a ban on the possession of handguns in the United States. According to the poll, when Gallup first asked Americans this question in 1959, 60 percent favored banning handguns.

NRA Files Protest Letter in Opposition to BLM's Resource Management Plan for Recreational Shooting Ban:

NRA has filed a letter protesting the Bureau of Land Management's (BLM) final resource management plan for Ironwood Forest National Monument that will close the entire monument to recreational shooting.

Internet Rumors About Cerberus, Freedom Group Are Patently False:

Recently, an old rumor regarding Cerberus--the private equity firm that owns Freedom group, a holding company that in turn owns a number of firearms manufacturers, including Remington, Marlin, Bushmaster, and DPMS--was in some way tied to George Soros.
This rumor is completely false and baseless.

STATE ROUNDUP 
*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 45 11/04/11

*Assistant U.S. Attorney General Wants Gun Owner Registration--*
*Doesn't Think Gun Owners Need Semi-Automatic Rifles or Shotguns*

After weeks of stonewalling by the Department of Justice, a clearer picture of what its top officials knew about BATFE's Operation Fast and Furious, and when they knew it, is slowly beginning to emerge.*On Tuesday, Lanny Breuer, Assistant Attorney General for the Department of Justice's Criminal Division, testified before the Senate Judiciary Subcommittee on Crime and Terrorism about his knowledge of BATFE's gunwalking operations, and his support for gun control.*
*In April 2010, Breuer says, he knew that BATFE agents had allowed hundreds of guns to be illegally purchased and smuggled to Mexican drug cartels in 2006 and 2007 as part of Wide Receiver, a Tucson-based operation similar to Fast and Furious, which was hatched out of Phoenix. Nevertheless, nearly a year later, when BATFE was accused of allowing guns to walk in Fast and Furious, Breuer suggested that he was convinced to not consider the allegations seriously. "I recall that both the leadership of ATF and the leadership of the United States Attorney's Offices in Arizona . . . were adamant about the fact that [gunwalking] was not, in fact, a condoned practice," Breuer said. And as **noted** last week by the New York Times, last February the Justice Department sent a letter to Congress stating "A.T.F. makes every effort to interdict weapons that have been purchased illegally and prevent their transport into Mexico."

*
*Your Immediate Action Required; National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act Going to House Floor Soon:**

We continue to report on the importance of H.R. 822-the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011" and to detail the truth about why the legislation is very good for gun owners. The bill will be heading to the U.S. House floor soon, and it is imperative that you contact your U.S. Representative IMMEDIATELY and urge him or her to support this critically important legislation.

*
*The Time Has Come to Fire Eric Holder! **

The cauldron that is the "Fast and Furious" scandal continues to boil this week, with 35 members of Congress now calling for Attorney General Eric Holder's immediate resignation. Meanwhile, the White House and the Justice Department remain silent and stubbornly continue to ignore the demands to remove Holder.

**Court Rules that Seattle Gun Ban is Illegal**:*

The Washington state Court of Appeals affirmed this week that a gun ban in Seattle's parks is illegal. The decision comes more than a year after a King County judge sided with several area gun owners, the NRA and the Second Amendment Foundation, and the city of Seattle appealed.

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 46 11/11/11

*National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act Scheduled for*
*House Floor on Tuesday-Contact Your U.S. Representative Immediately! *
​H.R. 822-the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011" is scheduled for a vote on the U.S. House floor this *Tuesday, November 15.* We've told you the truth about why the legislation is very good for gun owners and now it is imperative that you *contact your U.S. Representative* *IMMEDIATELY and urge him or her to vote for H.R. 822 WITH NO AMENDMENTS.*
As we have been reporting all along, H.R. 822 is a good bill for gun owners. The bill will enable America's millions of permit holders to exercise their right to self-defense while traveling outside their home states by requiring states to recognize each others' lawfully-issued carry permits, just as they recognize driver's licenses and carry permits held by armored car guards.
H.R. 822 *does not* create a federal licensing or registration system; *does not* establish a minimum federal standard for the carry permit; *does not* involve the federal bureaucracy in setting standards for carry permit; and it *does not* destroy or discourage the adoption of permitless carry systems such as those in Arizona, Alaska, Vermont and Wyoming.

*Let's Honor Our Veterans by Protecting Their Second Amendment Rights**:
*_
[Editor's Note: __This article__, by NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox, appeared this week as an op-ed piece on the Daily Caller.] _
This Friday, as we honor the courage and sacrifice of our U.S. military veterans, we should also be mindful of a terrible injustice that too many of them are forced to endure when they come home from the field of battle: the loss of their Second Amendment rights.

*Holder: Blame Fast and Furious on Someone Else**:*

This week, Attorney General Eric Holder told the Senate Judiciary Committee that he was not aware of the gunwalking tactics used in Operation Fast and Furious until early this year, and that he and senior Justice Department officials were initially unaware that a claim made by other department officials in a Feb. 4, 2011, letter to Congress-that "A.T.F. makes every effort to interdict weapons that have been purchased illegally and prevent their transport into Mexico"-was false.
During the committee's hearings on Justice Department oversight, Holder also blamed the on-going inquiry into Fast and Furious on Republican politics. He refused to apologize to the family of murdered U.S. Border Patrol Agent Brian Terry, beside whose lifeless body one, and perhaps two, guns walked by Fast and Furious were found. In another effort to protect the Obama Administration against criticism, Holder suggested that Agent Terry's murder shouldn't be blamed on Fast and Furious in the first place. And he faulted the House of Representatives for voting to withhold federal funds from any effort to implement the BATFE's requirement that firearm dealers in the southwest border states report sales of two or more detachable-magazine semi-automatic rifles of greater than .22 caliber. (The NRA is challenging the illegal requirement in federal court.)

*Rep. Joe Walsh Slams Brady Campaign**:*

This week, Representative Joe Walsh (R-Ill.) sent a letter to the anti-gun Brady Campaign's acting President Dennis Henigan in response to a previous Brady Campaign release regarding the Congressman's statements from an October 3, 2011 letter. In this week's letter, Rep. Walsh was very critical of Brady Campaign's release, saying "In your response to my recent letter, you have once again drawn false and illogical conclusions from my statements."

*Outrage of the Week**:*

This week's outrage comes to us courtesy of _MSNBC_ political analyst and former reporter for the _Huffington Post,_ Alex Wagner. 
As reported in a November 6 article and video on _RealClearPolitics.com_, Ms. Wagner, appearing as a panelist on a November 4 episode of _HBO's_ "Real Time with Bill Maher," was asked by host Bill Maher, "What would you change in the Constitution?"

STATE ROUNDUP


----------



## mpd61

Alex Wagner is typical of Liberal media types...They will throw away the 2ND amendment, and think that "their" 1St amendment will be safe. Absolutely LUDICROUS!!! Kiss my ass bitch!


----------



## kwflatbed

*National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act to be voted on in the U.S. House of Representatives this week!*
On Tuesday, November 15, the U.S. House of Representatives will vote on H.R. 822, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act." Please contact your representative and urge them to vote for this pro-gun legislation. This important bill would allow any law-abiding concealed carry permit holder to legally carry a concealed firearm while visiting any state that does not prohibit concealed carry. 
_*The Facts About H.R. 822, the "National Right to Carry Reciprocity Act"*_
Unfortunately, but predictably, H.R. 822 continues to be attacked by anti-gun organizations and the media. Regrettably, even some so-called "pro-gun" organizations have joined with the anti-gun Brady Campaign and Michael Bloomberg's Mayors Against Illegal Guns to try to defeat this pro-gun bill.
This critically important legislation, introduced earlier this year by Congressmen Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.) and cosponsored by more than 240 of their colleagues, would enable millions of permit holders to exercise their right to self-defense while traveling outside their home states.
There is currently only one remaining state (Illinois) that has no legal way for individuals to carry concealed firearms for self-defense. Forty states have permit systems that make it possible for any law-abiding person to obtain a permit, while most of the others have discretionary permit systems. (Vermont has never required a permit.)
H.R. 822 would mark a major step forward for gun owners' rights by significantly expanding where permits are recognized. Dozens of states have passed Right-to-Carry laws over the past 25 years, because the right to self-defense does not end when one leaves home. However, interstate recognition of permits is not uniform and creates great confusion and potential problems for travelers. While many states have broad reciprocity, others have very restrictive reciprocity laws, and a few deny recognition completely.
H.R. 822 would solve this problem by requiring that lawfully issued carry permits be recognized in all states with some form of a permit system, while protecting the ability of the various states to determine the areas where carrying is prohibited within their boundaries.
Opponents of the legislation claim that it tramples on "states rights." States, however, don't have rights, they have powers. And while many anti-gun lawmakers who've long pushed national gun bans, national bans on private gun sales, national waiting periods and other federal restrictions have suddenly become born-again advocates of "states' rights" in opposing this bill, several provisions in the U.S. Constitution give Congress the authority to enact interstate carry. Congress also has the power to protect the rights of citizens, nationwide, under the 14th Amendment (please see related article from last week's Grassroots Alert).
Next, despite what a few so-called "pro-gun" activists have argued, this bill would not create a federal licensing or registration system, nor would it establish a minimum federal standard for carry permits. Rather, it would require the states to recognize each others' carry permits, just as they recognize driver's licenses and carry permits held by armored car guards. Unfortunately, these self-proclaimed "gun rights" supporters, who have no active lobbying presence in any legislature, have an agenda that has very little to do with promoting the interests of gun owners. Here are the FACTS about a few of their claims:
*Myth:* H.R. 822 would involve the federal bureaucracy in setting standards for carry permits, resulting in "need" requirements, higher fees, waiting periods, national gun owner registration, or worse.
*FACT:* H.R. 822 doesn't require-or even authorize-any such action by any federal agency. In fact, since it would amend the Gun Control Act, it would fall under a limitation within that law that authorizes "only such rules and regulations as are necessary to carry out" the GCA's provisions. No federal rules or regulations would be needed to implement H.R. 822, which simply overrides certain state laws.
*Myth*: H.R. 822 would destroy permitless carry systems such as those in Arizona, Alaska, Vermont and Wyoming.
*FACT:* H.R. 822 would have absolutely no effect on how the permitless carry states' laws work within those states. For residents of Arizona, Alaska and Wyoming, where permits are not required but remain available under state law, H.R. 822 would make those permits valid in all states that issue permits to their own residents. Residents of Vermont, where no permits are issued or required, could obtain nonresident permits from other states to enjoy the benefits of H.R. 822.
*Myth:* If H.R. 822 moved through the legislative process, it would be subject to anti-gun amendments.
*TRUTH:* By this logic, neither NRA, nor any other pro-gun group, should ever promote any pro-gun reform legislation. But inaction isn't an option for those of us who want to make positive changes for gun owners. Instead, we know that by careful vote counting and strategic use of legislative procedure, anti-gun amendments can be avoided or defeated.
H.R. 822 is a good bill for gun owners. Don't listen to false or misleading accusations; instead, read the bill and our fact sheet explaining its provisions. Then, please contact your member of Congress and urge him or her to support the earliest possible consideration of H.R. 822 this year.


----------



## kwflatbed

*U.S. House Passes NRA-backed *
*National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Legislation*​The U.S. House of Representatives has passed an important self-defense measure that would enable millions of Right-to-Carry permit holders across the country to carry concealed firearms while traveling outside their home states. H.R. 822, the National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act, passed by a majority bipartisan vote of 272 to 154. All amendments aimed to weaken or damage the integrity of this bill were defeated.

"NRA has made the National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act a priority because it enhances the fundamental right to self-defense guaranteed to all law-abiding people," said Chris W. Cox, executive director of NRA's Institute for Legislative Action. "People are not immune from crime when they cross state lines. That is why it is vital for them to be able to defend themselves and their loved ones should the need arise."

H.R. 822, introduced in the U.S. House by Representatives Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.), allows any person with a valid state-issued concealed firearm permit to carry a concealed firearm in any state that issues concealed firearm permits, or that does not prohibit the carrying of concealed firearms for lawful purposes.

This bill does not affect existing state laws. State laws governing where concealed firearms may be carried would apply within each state's borders. H.R. 822 does not create a federal licensing system or impose federal standards on state permits; rather, it requires the states to recognize each others' carry permits, just as they recognize drivers' licenses and carry permits held by armored car guards.

As of today, 49 states have laws in place that permit their citizens to carry a concealed firearm in some form. Only Illinois and the District of Columbia deny its residents the right to carry concealed firearms outside their homes or businesses for self-defense.

"We are grateful for the support of Speaker Boehner, Majority Leader Cantor, Majority Whip McCarthy, Judiciary Chairman Smith and primary sponsors Congressmen Stearns and Shuler for their steadfast support of H.R. 822. Thanks to the persistence of millions of American gun owners and NRA members, Congress has moved one step closer to improving crucial self-defense laws in this country," concluded Cox.


_-nra-__
Established in 1871, the National Rifle Association is America's oldest civil rights and sportsmen's group. Four million members strong, NRA continues its mission to uphold Second Amendment rights and to advocate enforcement of existing laws against violent offenders to reduce crime. The Association remains the nation's leader in firearm education and training for law-abiding gun owners, law enforcement and the military._​


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 47 11/18/11

*U.S. House of Representatives Adopts Right-to-Carry Reciprocity-
**All Anti-Gun Amendments Defeated!

*​*On Wednesday, Nov. 16, the ongoing effort to fully vindicate the fundamental, individual right to carry a concealed handgun for self-defense took a major step forward with House passage of H.R. 822, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011." The bill, sponsored by Reps. Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.), which has 245 cosponsors, was approved by an overwhelming bipartisan vote of 272-154.

Senate Judiciary Committee Holds Hearing on Schumer Registration and Rights Denial Bill :

On Tuesday November 16, the Senate Judiciary Committee's Subcommittee on Crime and Terrorism held a hearing on Sen. Charles Schumer's (D-N.Y.) S. 436. Dubbed by anti-gunners the "Fix Gun Checks Act," rather than "fix" the current National Instant Criminal Background Check System, the legislation would eliminate private sales and gun shows as we know them and expand the range of persons prohibited from owning firearms.

Twelve Big Wins for Gun Owners:

The final conference report on the combined Fiscal Year 2012 Agriculture, Commerce/Justice/Science (CJS) and Transportation/Housing/Urban Development (THUD) Appropriations bills-also known as the "Mini-Bus," was passed by both the U.S. House and the U.S. Senate, and has been signed into law.

NRA to Fight Proposed Obama Administration Ban on Recreational Shooting on Public Lands :

NRA will fight the proposal by the Obama administration and Bureau of Land Management (BLM) to drastically restrict recreational shooting opportunities on public lands. NRA is particularly concerned about the stated motive of this action. A spokesman for the BLM told U.S. News and World Report that the proposed ban was being enacted in response to "urbanites" who "freak out" when they hear shooting on public lands. The spokesman also acknowledged that the impetus for this restriction was not rooted in safety, rather it was introduced to reduce "social conflict."

Internet Rumors About Cerberus, Freedom Group Are Patently False:

Recently, an old rumor regarding Cerberus--the private equity firm that owns Freedom group, a holding company that in turn owns a number of firearms manufacturers, including Remington, Marlin, Bushmaster, and DPMS--was in some way tied to George Soros.
This rumor is completely false and baseless.

STATE ROUNDUP

*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

So... Call me clueless but does this mean I can carry across state lines now?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

NO!, it still has to go through the Senate and be signed into law by the President....Im thinking next session MAYBE
IT IS NOT LAW DIO NOT CARRY UNLESS THE STATE HAS REPROCITY AGREEMENTS


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> So... Call me clueless but does this mean I can carry across state lines now?


Not with your neutered license brohammed.

Sent from my Incredible 2 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza

Brown is voting no.


----------



## kwflatbed

*The NRA-ILA has been pushing this for many years,we need all the
help we can get to pass it this time,I already told Brown that he has
lost my vote for him if he does not change his vote on this,he needs
the pressure put on him.

Email Scott - Scott Brown
*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

aint gonna happen Harry, any more then Olympia snow or susan collins voting for it


----------



## kwflatbed

I know Charlie,but we are not going to give up the fight.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

justanotherparatrooper said:


> NO!, it still has to go through the Senate and be signed into law by the President....Im thinking next session MAYBE
> IT IS NOT LAW DIO NOT CARRY UNLESS THE STATE HAS REPROCITY AGREEMENTS


Whoa!! Quit yelling at me like I stole your favorite cowboy hat... 

Like I said, clueless. And, as 5-0 said... I have a neutered license. I can't carry here in Mass with my "Sport & Target" restriction. Thanks Chief G. Certainly can't have guys like me packin'...


----------



## OfficerObie59

I was originally against the CC reciprocity, but since the McDonald decision applied the second amendment via the 14th to the states, section 5 of the 14th Amendment gives the federal government clear rights enforcement power on the topic.

As for Brown, I wrote him that if he didn't support it, I would not be supporting him in the next election. Considering how much support and volunteering time I gave him in the special election--I even reported poll closing numbers to the campaign--I hope it helps change his mind. What's comical to means his opposition to this bill, based on a states rights argument, was in a letter to Menino who doesn't support allowing his own feudal subjects to carry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 48 12/02/11

NRA University--Bring Us To Your Campus This Spring!

In an effort to educate the next generation of gun rights advocates on exercising and maintaining their constitutionally guaranteed Right to Keep and Bear Arms, NRA has developed a comprehensive program for college students called "NRA University"-- NRA U for short.
NRA U is a two-hour training seminar for college students interested in learning more about NRA, the Second Amendment, gun safety, legislative threats to gun rights and the gun control debate. NRA-ILA staff will travel to a college campus and provide seminar attendees with the tools they'll need to become more effective activists in the fight to protect our freedom, both on and off campus.
Staff will address the myths of gun control, covering topics such as the history of the Second Amendment and the use of guns for self-defense, and provide the NRA's solutions to reducing gun crime and accidents.

*Hunters Fight for Access in Big Cypress**:*

In the early 1970s, hunters were instrumental in preventing South Florida's Big Cypress Swamp from being drained and transformed into the world's largest jetport.

The culmination of that successful effort was the creation of the Big Cypress National Preserve in 1974, a 582,000-acre area situated just north of Everglades National Park that stretches roughly from Miami in the east to Naples in the west.

Congress, through the preserve's enabling legislation, directed the National Park Service to continue managing for traditional activities in the area. This included hunting, fishing and swamp buggy use. The area was designated as a preserve instead of a national park for the precise reason of allowing such activities to continue. Anything less would have been a non-starter for hunters and local landowners in the preservation discussion.

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 49 12/09/11


*No Surprises Here--*
*BATFE Wanted Fast and Furious to Justify Gun Control*

From the first moment that the American people became aware that senior BATFE officials ordered agents in the field to allow guns sold in the U.S. to be smuggled on an all-but-certain path to Mexico's vicious drug cartels, many of us have wondered "why." ​*What possible legitimate purpose could be fulfilled by allowing a large number of guns-over 2,000, by some estimates-to disappear across our southwestern border without the Mexican government's knowledge?*
*There has been only one logical answer possible. Someone within the BATFE or higher in the Department of Justice wanted the smuggled guns to be recovered at crime scenes in Mexico, and traced to sources within the U.S., so that the Obama Administration could claim a need for one or another gun control measure being pushed by anti-gun groups. Someone who values gun control more than the lives of innocent people killed by cartel operatives armed with the BATFE's "walked" guns. Someone who believes, as one BATFE official put it, that "to make an omelet, you have to break some eggs."

*
*Holder's Talking, but What is He Saying?**

So far, NRA, 52 U.S. Representatives, two U.S. Senators, and multiple GOP Presidential candidates have called on Attorney General Eric Holder to resign because of his role in the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosive's failed "Operation Fast and Furious."

**STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 50 12/16/11

*The Year In Review

Here are some of the top stories we brought you in the NRA-ILA Grassroots Alert in 2011. With what will be a critically important 2012, we must increase our efforts to ensure we're prepared to meet the great opportunities and challenges we will face next year. We will continue to provide you with information in future Alerts to ensure our mutual success.

January:

The Ohio Supreme Court issued a ruling upholding Ohio's firearms preemption law and siding with both the state's and NRA's position, as outlined in a "friend of the court" brief filed with the court. The case, City of Cleveland v. State of Ohio, stemmed from the city's scheme to establish a series of restrictive gun laws despite Ohio law, which clearly prohibits such municipal gun ordinances.
The National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2011 was signed into law. The legislation included several provisions developed by NRA-ILA and pro-Second Amendment members of Congress, that provide practical benefits to gun owners while protecting the privacy and Second Amendment rights of gun-owning military personnel and their families and civilian employees of the Department of Defense.
U.S. Reps. Denny Rehberg (R-Mont.) and Leonard Boswell (D-Iowa) introduced H.R. 420 -- the "Veterans' Heritage Firearms Act." The legislation would provide a limited amnesty period for veterans who served overseas before 1968. During the amnesty period, the veterans would be able to register war relic firearms without fear of prosecution. This amnesty would also extend to a veteran's lawful family members.
February

U.S. Sen. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) asked the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives to respond to allegations that it allowed suspicious firearm transactions to proceed, and that a gun sold in one of those cases may have been involved in a shootout that claimed the life of a U.S. Border Patrol agent.
The U.S. House voted for an amendment to H.R. 1 offered by Reps. Denny Rehberg and Dan Boren that prohibits the use of federal funds for a new and unauthorized multiple sales reporting scheme proposed by BATFE. The measure passed the chamber with broad bipartisan support.
In 2009, the Obama administration approved the importation and sale of collectible, American-made M1 Garand rifles and M1 carbines from South Korea. However, the administration reversed its decision in March 2010, deciding instead to prevent these rifles -legal to make and purchase in the United States-from entering the country. S. 381-the Collectible Firearms Protection Act-and its House companion bill, H.R. 615 were introduced. The bills seek to once again allow these American-made firearms to be re-imported and sold in the U.S.
NRA worked with a coalition of the nation's largest hunting and conservation groups to address the wolf management crisis. The coalition thanked members of Congress for taking several steps in the right direction for wolf conservation, and reminded Congress that all wolves in the Rockies and Great Lakes area are recovered and should now be managed by state biologists. The coalition supports all four pending bills in the House and Senate to move recovered wolf populations to state wildlife management.
H.R. 822, was introduced in the U.S. House by Representatives Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.). The measure would allow any person with a valid state-issued concealed carry permit to carry a concealed firearm in any state that issues concealed firearm permits, or that does not prohibit the carrying of concealed firearms. A state's laws governing where concealed firearms may be carried would apply within its borders. The bill also applies to Washington, D.C., Puerto Rico and U.S. territories. H.R. 822 would not create a federal licensing system. Rather, it would require the states to recognize each others' carry permits, just as they recognize drivers' licenses and carry permits held by armored car guards.
A peerless friend of gun owners, retired U.S. Sen. James A. McClure, R-Idaho-who aggressively led the advancement of the Second Amendment cause in the U.S. Senate for two decades-died on February 26.
March

U.S. Sens. Jon Tester (D-Mont.) and John Ensign (R-Nev.) introduced S. 570 -- "a bill to prohibit the Department of Justice from tracking and cataloguing the purchases of multiple rifles and shotguns." The bill would prohibit the use of federal funds for a multiple sales reporting scheme proposed by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.
NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris Cox sent letters to key leaders in Congress calling for hearings to examine the firearms trafficking investigations tactics employed by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. Those tactics have allegedly allowed firearms to fall into the hands of Mexican criminal organizations, with the knowledge of the BATFE. In the letters sent to House Judiciary Committee Chairman Lamar Smith (R-Texas) and Ranking Member John Conyers (D-Mich.) and their counterparts in the U.S. Senate, Chairman Patrick Leahy (D-Vt.) and Ranking Member Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa), Cox wrote that the BATFE project "reportedly allowed over 2,000 firearms to be sold to individuals already linked to Mexican drug cartels. Many of those transactions were reported as suspicious by the licensed firearms dealers themselves, but BATFE reportedly encouraged them to proceed with these sales, which the dealers would otherwise have turned down."
Iowa Gov. Terry Branstad (R) signed legislation authorizing a mourning dove hunting season. With this historic expansion of hunting opportunities through SF 464, the Legislature and Governor demonstrated their steadfast commitment to sportsmen and gun owners.
Kansas Gov. Sam Brownback (R) signed into law House Bill 2013 and Senate Bill 152. HB 2013 enables residents of Kansas to purchase long guns in non-contiguous states and residents of non-contiguous states to purchase long guns in Kansas. SB 152 allows persons licensed to carry a concealed firearm to lawfully carry their firearm while hunting.
"Permitless Carry" legislation, Senate File 47, and "Castle Doctrine" legislation, House Bill 167, were signed into law by Wyoming Gov. Matt Mead (R).
House Bill 1079, signed into law by Gov. Dennis Daugaard (R), clarifies that residents of non-contiguous states may purchase long guns in South Dakota.
Gov. Steve Beshear (D) signed into law House Bill 308. The legislation will implement the federal NICS Improvements Amendments Act by enabling residents of Kentucky, who have lost their firearm rights because of a mental health-related commitment or adjudication, to petition a court to have them restored.
April

The continuing resolution for FY 2011 included a general provision that delists certain populations of wolves from the Endangered Species Act. Wolf populations in Montana and Idaho as well as portions of Utah, Oregon and Washington would be declared recovered by reinstating the 2009 ruling from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service (FWS), paving the way for regulated wolf hunting seasons.
The NRA, and American gun owners, lost a loyal friend on April 16, 2011, when former U.S. Rep. Harold L. Volkmer died in his hometown of Hannibal, Missouri. He had just celebrated his 80th birthday, and was pleased to read the hundreds of cards he had received from grateful gun owners.
The Mexican government continued its attempt to blame the American gun community for Mexico's internal strife, and retained the New York City-based law firm of Reid Collins & Tsai to examine its options for suing U.S. gun manufacturers and distributors. Such lawsuits have been used for decades as a tactic by anti-gun groups and governments in their attempts to bankrupt gun manufacturers and circumvent the political process. However, the "Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act" protects firearm manufacturers, distributors, dealers and importers from lawsuits brought about as a result of "the harm solely caused by the criminal or unlawful misuse of firearm products or ammunition products by others when the product functioned as designed and intended."
U.S. Senators Jon Tester (D-Mont.) and John Thune (R-S.D.) and U.S. Representatives Jeff Miller (R-Fla.), Mike Ross (D-Ark.), Bob Latta (R-Ohio) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.), introduced legislation to protect traditional lead ammunition and fishing tackle from a potential ban by the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency.
Oklahoma Gov. Mary Fallin (R) signed into law the "Fraudulent Firearms Purchase Prevention Act." Senate Bill 856 protects lawful firearm retailers from illegal gun sting operations.
Gov. Jack Dalrymple (R) signed into law two pro-gun reforms. House Bill 1438 allows North Dakota workers to store their firearms in locked personal vehicles on publicly accessible parking lots without fear of being fired. House Bill 1269 will grant persons who have lost their firearm rights because of a mental health commitment or adjudication the right to petition to have them restored.
Senate File 456, signed into law by Iowa Gov. Terry Branstad (R), is designed to improve the language under last session's "shall-issue" law and allow Iowa state law to meet the requirements set forth in the federal NICS Improvement Amendments Act.
Gov. Jan Brewer (R) brought pro-gun reforms to the state of Arizona by signing key pieces of legislation. Senate Bill 1469 strengths the current "Castle Doctrine" language by broadening the definition of reasonable use of force, including deadly force, to provide greater protection for those forced to defend themselves or family from an attacker. House Bill 2645 is designed to meet the requirements of the federal NICS Improvement Amendments Act by enabling persons who have lost their firearm rights because of a mental health-related commitment or adjudication to petition a court to have them restored.
Gov. Dave Heineman (R) signed Legislative Bill 512 into law. LB 152 requires the state to provide information concerning mental health adjudications to the National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) database and sets up a relief from disabilities process. In addition, LB 512 makes numerous improvements to Nebraska's right-to-carry laws.
May

On May 1, Navy SEALS provide America with an historic event that will forever be seared in our memories: the killing of Osama bin Laden -- the mastermind behind the September 11 terrorist attacks on our nation.
NRA filed its formal comments on the "ATF Study on the Importability of Certain Shotguns." The "study," published in January, proposed to ban the importation of any shotgun, regardless of action type, if it has one or more supposedly non-"sporting" features.
NRA challenged the constitutionality of Illinois' complete and total ban on carrying firearms for self-defense outside the home or place of business. The case, in the United States District Court for the Southern District of Illinois, is Shepard v. Madigan. The lead plaintiff is church treasurer Mary Shepard; joining her is the Illinois State Rifle Association, NRA's state affiliate.
Rep. Bob Gibbs (R-Ohio) and Rep. Jason Altmire (D-Pa.) introduced H.R. 1865, the Recreational Lands Self-Defense Act, which is designed to protect the rights of gun owners on lands owned or managed by the Army Corps of Engineers.
Indiana Gov. Mitch Daniels (R) signed into law five pro-firearm bills: Senate Enrolled Act 506 (Transport Permit Reform), Senate Enrolled Act 292 (Firearm Preemption Reform), Senate Enrolled Act 94 (Non-Contiguous State Firearm Purchase), Senate Enrolled Act 411 (Parking Lot), and Senate Enrolled Act 154 (allows loaded firearms on off-road vehicles on private property if the person has permission to be on the property).
The FBI estimated that the number of violent crimes decreased 5.5 percent from 2009 to 2010, including a 4.4 percent decrease in the number of murders. Because the U.S. population increased during the period, the figures imply that the total violent crime per capita rate and the murder rate decreased more than six percent and five percent, respectively. This brings the violent crime to a 37-year low and the murder rate to a 47-year low.
Assembly Bill 217, signed into law by Gov. Brian Sandoval (R), allows residents of non-contiguous states to purchase long guns in Nevada. It also allows Nevada residents to purchase long guns in non-contiguous states.
June

The U.S. Seventh Circuit Court of Appeals conclusively and forcefully held, without need for oral argument, that the National Rifle Association has the right to recover attorneys' fees in its lawsuits against the city of Chicago's and the village of Oak Park's unconstitutional gun bans. The court held that NRA was a prevailing party in the case of National Rifle Association v. City of Chicago and Village of Oak Park.
Congressional hearings held by the House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform revealed that the gun smuggling investigation known as "Fast and Furious," implemented out of the Phoenix Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives office, was conducted in a reckless manner that led to the illegal sale of thousands of firearms. Many of those firearms ended up in the hands of Mexican drug cartels and other criminals, and may have contributed to the death of Border Patrol agent Brian Terry.
A proposal by U.S. Rep. John Campbell (R-Calif.) and Peter DeFazio (D-Ore.) to prohibit necessary and legal practices used to effectively manage wildlife and predator species was overwhelmingly defeated in the House of Representatives. The amendment to H.R. 2112-the Agriculture appropriations bill-was strongly opposed by NRA and other pro-hunting organizations. It was pushed by the Humane Society of the United States and other radical anti-hunting groups.
Texas Gov. Rick Perry (R) signed into law Senate Bill 321, worker protection/parking lot legislation. The Governor also signed legislation to extend the Right to Carry to your boat or personal watercraft (House Bill 25); to allow properly permitted landowners or helicopter owners to contract with third parties to ride on helicopters and take depredating feral hogs and coyotes (House Bill 716); to prevent rules restricting a foster parent's ability to transport a foster child in a private vehicle if a handgun is present (House Bill 2560); and to limit the ability of local governments to sue owners or operators of sport shooting ranges (Senate Bill 766).
Lawful firearm retailers are protected from illegal gun sting operations such as those by anti-gun New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg. Alabama Gov. Robert Bentley (R) signed HB 450, Fraudulent Firearms Purchase Prevention legislation
Maine Gov. Paul LePage (R) signed into law Legislative Document 35. This key piece of legislation prohibits an employer from banning an employee with a valid concealed firearms permit from keeping a firearm in the employee's vehicle as long as the vehicle is locked and the firearm is not visible.
Gov. Rick Scott (R) signed into law Senate Bill 234 and House Bill 45. SB 234 brings reform to Florida's "Right-to-Carry" law and allows residents to purchase long guns in other states. HB 45 stops local politicians and governments from violating Florida law by providing penalties for willful violations.
Louisiana residents may purchase a long gun in any state with the passage of Senate Bill 39-signed into law by Gov. Bobby Jindal (R).
Gov. John Kasich (R) signed House Bill 54 into law. HB 54 brings Ohio in compliance with federal law to provide for the restoration of firearm rights for certain individuals.
Gov. Bev Perdue (D) signed into law House Bill 650. HB 650 contains "Castle Doctrine" language, Fraudulent Firearms Purchase language, allows Right-to-Carry permit holders to store firearms in their vehicles when parked on the grounds of certain state properties and courthouses, allows for the purchase of rifles and shotguns by North Carolina residents in other states, and makes other improvements.
July

NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre and NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox joined Gov. Scott Walker (R) as he signed the Wisconsin Personal Protection Act into law. This made Wisconsin the 49th state to give law-abiding citizens an option to carry a concealed firearm for personal protection.
Gov. Tom Corbett (R) signed Pennsylvania "Castle Doctrine" legislation into law. This common-sense measure permits law-abiding citizens to use force, including deadly force, against attackers in their homes and any place where they have a legal right to be. It also protects individuals from civil lawsuits by attackers or attackers' families when force is used.
The Obama administration formally announced that the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives will require firearm dealers in the southwestern border states to file "multiple sale" reports on detachable-magazine rifles larger than .22 caliber. Under the plan, each dealer will be required to report to the BATFE any sale of two or more such rifles to a single individual within five business days.
NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre drew a line in the sand on behalf of American gun owners at the United Nations. LaPierre spoke to the UN's Arms Trade Treaty (ATT) Preparatory Committee, the group drafting an international treaty that will supposedly control all non-nuclear arms, worldwide, including civilian firearms. He told the audience of delegates from approximately 150 U.N. member states that the NRA would vehemently oppose any UN treaty that in any way restricts American gun owners' rights.
Gov. Jay Nixon (D) signed into law House Bill 294. HB 294 expands a variety of firearm rights for Missouri gun owners, and addresses a number of Right-to-Carry issues. HB 294 finally lowered Missouri's Right-to-Carry minimum age requirement (formerly the oldest in the nation) from 23-years old to 21-years old.
Gov. Jack Markell (D) signed into law House Bill 48. This new law updates Delaware state law to meet the requirements set forth in the federal NICS Improvement Amendments Act. In addition to conforming Delaware law to the NIAA, this legislation also repeals Delaware's instant check for firearm purchases and moves all background checks to the National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS).
August

NRA supports a lawsuit challenging the Obama administration's demand that Federal Firearms License holders report multiple sales of certain long guns in Arizona, California, New Mexico and Texas. The suit asserts that the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives lacks statutory authority to demand these reports.
Riots, looting, violent assaults and arson left London and other UK cities looking like war zones. The current bedlam showed us what a disarmed country looks like and how little is left when free men and women surrender the right to own a firearm. Chris Cox wrote a compelling op-ed on "Britain's Criminal Utopia" for the Daily Caller.
The Iowa Administrative Rules Committee met to review the Natural Resource Commission's (NRC) final rule for Iowa's first dove hunting season in nearly a century. In a 9-1 bipartisan vote, legislators overwhelmingly rejected the NRC's underhanded attempt to include a statewide traditional ammunition ban in the final rule. This vote allowed for a "session-delay" of the lead ammunition ban, meaning the legislature will have to act during the next legislative session to remove the ban from the final dove rule. However, Iowa's first dove season will proceed and will not include a traditional ammunition ban.
In what can only be described as "Washington D.C. logic," the three BATFE agents who were responsible for the "Fast and Furious" debacle in Phoenix were promoted. The Department of Justice announced the appointment of U.S. Attorney for the District of Minnesota, B. Todd Jones, to serve as Acting Director of BATFE, replacing Kenneth Melson. The DOJ also announced that Dennis Burke, U.S. attorney for the district of Arizona, resigned. And the Wall Street Journal reported that Emory Hurley, the assistant U.S. attorney responsible for the day-to-day operations of "Fast and Furious," was removed from his post and reassigned to the department's Civil Division.
September

Senators Jim Webb (D-Va.) and John Boozman (R-Ark.) introduced S. 1588-"The Recreational Land Self-Defense Act." S. 1588 is the Senate companion bill to H.R. 1865 and is designed to protect the rights of gun owners on lands owned or managed by the Army Corps of Engineers.
The Obama campaign launched a new website, AttackWatch.com. The purpose of the site is to give Obama supporters a way to report "attacks" on the president, implying that any criticism must be based on lies or misinformation. When it comes to firearm issues, it's this site that is misrepresenting President Obama's record on guns.
In what promises to be a continuing debate on the rights of law-abiding citizens, the Oregon Court of Appeals ruled that banning firearms on the grounds of Oregon's public universities exceeded the scope of the university system's authority, thereby opening up the state's campuses to individuals who hold valid concealed handgun licenses.
The New Hampshire House voted to override the Governor's veto of Senate Bill 88. SB 88 is now law, and establishes that the law-abiding have the right to defend themselves from assault wherever they have a legal right to be when they believe there is an imminent threat to their life and well being.
October

A divided federal appeals court upheld the District of Columbia's controversial ban on semi-automatic rifles and so-called "large capacity" magazines, but asked a lower court to reconsider certain aspects of its gun registration system.
The "Veterans Second Amendment Protection Act," which was added to H.R. 2349 as an amendment, passed the House. The bill will provide individuals receiving veterans' benefits with added protection against loss of the right to possess firearms due to mental health decisions.
House Oversight and Government Reform Committee Chairman Rep. Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) subpoenaed the Justice Department in the "Fast and Furious" scandal. The subpoena seeks documents and all communications between the office of Attorney General Eric Holder, his deputies, and the White House in connection with the now-infamous Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosive's failed operation.
U.S. Sens. Orrin Hatch (R-Utah) and Mark Begich (D-Alaska) introduced the Senate companion bill to H.R. 58, the "Firearms Interstate Commerce Reform Act," which was reintroduced in the U.S. House in Jan. 2011. This common sense reform to broaden lawful interstate sales of firearms has been an NRA priority for many years.
November

NRA launched an ad campaign to tell President Obama to fire Attorney General Eric Holder. The cauldron that is the "Fast and Furious" scandal continues to boil, with an increasing number of members of Congress now calling for Attorney General Eric Holder's immediate resignation. Meanwhile, the White House and the Justice Department remain silent and stubbornly continue to ignore the demands to remove Holder.
The Washington state Court of Appeals affirmed that a gun ban in Seattle's parks is illegal. The decision comes more than a year after a King County judge sided with several area gun owners, NRA, the Second Amendment Foundation.
The ongoing effort to fully vindicate the fundamental, individual right to carry a concealed handgun for self-defense took a major step forward with House passage of H.R. 822, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011." The bill, sponsored by Reps. Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.), which had 245 cosponsors, was approved by an overwhelming bipartisan vote of 272-154.
The final conference report on the combined Fiscal Year 2012 Agriculture, Commerce/Justice/Science (CJS) and Transportation/Housing/Urban Development (THUD) Appropriations bill was passed by both the U.S. House and the U.S. Senate, and was signed into law. This conference report contains 12 provisions that strengthen legal protections for the Second Amendment.
NRA will fight the proposal by the Obama administration and Bureau of Land Management (BLM) to drastically restrict recreational shooting opportunities on public lands. NRA is particularly concerned about the stated motive of this action. A spokesman for the BLM told U.S. News and World Report that the proposed ban was being enacted in response to "urbanites" who "freak out" when they hear shooting on public lands. The spokesman also acknowledged that the impetus for this restriction was not rooted in safety, but to reduce "social conflict."
The Senate Judiciary Committee's Subcommittee on Crime and Terrorism held a hearing on Sen. Charles Schumer's (D-N.Y.) S. 436. Dubbed by anti-gunners the "Fix Gun Checks Act," the legislation would eliminate private sales and gun shows as we know them and expand the range of persons prohibited from owning firearms.
December

NRA opposition helps defeat the nomination of Caitlin Halligan to the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia. Halligan had a record of attacks on the Second Amendment rights of law-abiding Americans. NRA's opposition to this nomination began in March 2011, when we expressed our concerns to the Senate Committee on the Judiciary
Gov. Scott Walker (R) signed Assembly Bill 69 into law. This law provides essential protections for law-abiding citizens who defend themselves and their families from a criminal looking to do them harm.
STATE ROUNDUP *


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 18, No. 51 12/23/11

*Three More Wins for Gun Owners*

H.R. 2055-the Consolidated Appropriations Act of 2012-has been passed by the House of Representatives and the U.S. Senate and has been sent to the President for his expected signature. This bill contains three NRA-backed provisions that will strengthen our Second Amendment rights and prohibit your federal tax dollars from being used to advance an anti-gun agenda.

*Rumor Alert: Appropriations Bill Blocks New Shotgun Ban-Does Not Repeal "Sporting Purposes" Test:*

This year, NRA-ILA worked with pro-gun legislators to include a provision in the 2012 Commerce, Justice and Science appropriations legislation to help prohibit the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives from banning the importation of shotguns that are currently legally imported. That legislation was a part of a consolidated appropriations bill that Congress passed to fund major portions of the federal government for the remainder of fiscal year 2012.

*Firearm Accident Fatalities at an All-Time Low:*

Data recently released by the National Center for Health Statistics shows that in 2008, the number and per capita rate of firearm accident deaths fell to an all-time low. There were 592 firearm accident deaths (0.19 such accidents per 100,000 population) in 2008, as compared to 613 accidents (.20 per 100,000) in 2007. In 2008, the chance of a child dying in a firearm accident was roughly one in a million.

*List of Congressmen Calling for Holder's Resignation Continues to Grow**:*

Attorney General Eric Holder remains embroiled in controversy over the highly publicized and ill-fated "Operation Fast and Furious."

*There will be no State Roundup in this week's Grassroots Alert. **NRA will be closing at 2:00 p.m. on Friday, December 23rd, and will 
**remain closed on Monday, December 26th. Additionally, NRA will be closing at
**3:00 p.m. Friday, December 30th, and will remain closed on Monday, January 2nd.

**Because of this abbreviated schedule, we will not transmit the Grassroots Alert next week.

**We will re-open on Tuesday, January 3rd, at 8:30 a.m., EST, 
**and will transmit the next Grassroots Alert on Friday, January 6, 2012.**Please have a safe and happy Holiday season!*​


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA Legal Update -- December 2011

Opening Briefs Filed in Federal Age Limit Challenge

On Dec. 5, the NRA filed its opening appellate brief on behalf of several law-abiding young adults challenging the federal ban on dealer sales of handguns and handgun ammunition to persons between the ages of 18 and 20. The case is _Jennings v. Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives_, and will be heard in the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit. (A similar case challenging Texas' age limit of 21 for issuance of concealed handgun licenses remains pending in the trial court.)
The appeal challenges a ruling by the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Texas, which held that the law does not violate the Second Amendment. The lower court wrongly compared the ban to other restrictions the Supreme Court has said would be "presumptively lawful," such as the ban on sales to convicted felons.
In response, the brief points out that nearly a decade before Supreme Court decided _District of Columbia v. Heller_, the Fifth Circuit itself had held (in the 2001 case of _United States v. Emerson_) that Second Amendment claims should be decided based on the amendment's "history and text." The history of the Founding era makes clear that 18-year-olds were considered adults for purposes of the right to keep and bear arms; for example, the Militia Act of 1792 required 18-year-olds to "be enrolled in the militia" and to arm themselves accordingly.
The brief also argues that the right to possess arms clearly implies a right to acquire arms-a principle that has been recognized in other areas, such as First Amendment law. For example, the Second Circuit Court of Appeals struck down a New York City anti-graffiti law banning retail sales of marking pens and spray paint to people under 21, even though older friends or relatives could buy these items for use by legitimate young artists. 
Amazingly, the government makes a similar argument in _Jennings_, suggesting that the ban on dealer sales is constitutional because young adults could legally receive handguns or ammunition as gifts, or buy them in private, unlicensed sales. (The government's argument surely must be causing heartburn at the Brady Center, since the alternatives suggested by the government would not be subject to background checks in most states.)
But as the NRA's brief notes, "none of the Plaintiffs has found this mode of random scrounging for second-hand pistols from unlicensed individual gun owners to be a satisfactory avenue for acquiring reliable, safe, and popular handguns." And a "friend of the court" brief by the National Shooting Sports Foundation points out that the ban deprives young buyers of benefits that are more readily available through licensed dealers, such as warranties, instruction manuals and safety training.

Supreme Court Declines to Hear Carry Cases

On Nov. 28, the U.S. Supreme Court has declined to review the second of two cases involving the right to bear arms outside the home. The Nov. 28 denial in _United States v. Masciandaro_ follows an Oct. 3 denial in _Williams v. Maryland_. 
_Masciandaro_ involved a challenge to the now-repealed ban on possessing firearms in national parks. The defendant was arrested after police found him sleeping in his car on National Park Service property near Washington, D.C. and a search of the vehicle revealed his handgun. Two judges on a three-judge panel of the Fourth Circuit U.S. Court of Appeals upheld the regulation, arguing that the lower courts should wait for the Supreme Court to provide clearer guidance before striking down carry bans.
_Williams_ was an appeal from Maryland's highest court, which upheld the conviction of a defendant who was caught carrying his pistol in a backpack at a bus stop. The Maryland Court of Appeals court held-very wrongly-that the Second Amendment simply provides no protection for carrying firearms outside the home.
While the Supreme Court's decision not to hear these cases greatly reduces the chance that the court will explore this aspect of the Second Amendment during the 2011-12 term, several excellent cases addressing carriage outside the home are currently pending in the lower courts. Those include the NRA-supported cases of _Peruta v. County of San Diego_, which challenges discriminatory permit issuance under California law; _Jennings v. McCraw_, the Texas carriage case noted above; and _Shepard v. Madigan_, challenging Illinois' complete denial of any lawful way to carry firearms for self-defense outside one's home or place of business. _Peruta_ is pending in the Ninth Circuit U.S. Court of Appeals; _Jennings_ is pending in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Texas; and _Shepard_ is awaiting action in the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of Illinois.

Washington Court Rules That Seattle Gun Ban is Illegal

On Oct. 31, the Washington state Court of Appeals affirmed that a gun ban in Seattle's parks is illegal. The decision comes more than a year after a King County judge sided with several area gun owners, the NRA and the Second Amendment Foundation by blocking enforcement of the law.
In 2008, the city of Seattle and then-Mayor Greg Nickels (D) enacted a rule that banned firearms and "dangerous weapons" from city parks, community centers and other city properties. In 2009, the city added another rule that banned guns from parks where children are "likely to be present." 
In October 2009, the NRA and other plaintiffs asked the King County Superior Court to strike down the ban as a violation of Washington's preemption statute, which forbids localities from enacting this type of ban. Specifically, the preemption statute says the state preempts the field of firearm regulation, and prohibits cities from regulating firearms-a position supported by an Oct. 2008 legal opinion from state Attorney General Rob McKenna (R). 
In response, the city claimed the ban wasn't a "law" or a criminal regulation, and that it was acting in its "proprietary capacity" as a property owner.
In February 2010, the Superior Court of King County struck down the Seattle City Parks and Recreation rule banning firearms from city parks, including possession by Right-to-Carry permit holders. The city appealed.
In the Oct. 31 ruling, the Court of Appeals panel wrote: "We hold that under the plain language of RCW 9.41.290 and RCW 9.41.300, the City's attempt to regulate the possession of firearms at designated park areas and park facilities open to the public by adopting the Firearms Rule is preempted by state law."
The court's opinion further stated, "The Firearms Rule regulates the possession of firearms at designated city parks and park facilities open to the general public. [The case law on which the City relies] does not support the City's position that RCW 9.41.290 does not apply because it is acting as a property owner and setting conditions on use of its property. Except as authorized by the legislature, RCW 9.41.290 precludes a municipality from regulating the possession of firearms at city-owned park facilities open to the general public."
Unfortunately, this long-running case isn't yet over; the city has appealed to the Washington Supreme Court.

NRA Briefs Defend the Fourth Amendment

The NRA and the California Rifle and Pistol Association Foundation have filed two "friend of the court" briefs in U.S. Supreme Court cases involving the Fourth Amendment's protection against unreasonable searches and seizures. The cases highlight the importance of other provisions of the Bill of Rights in protecting the rights of gun owners and hunters.
The first case, _Messerschmidt v. Millender_, involves a civil rights lawsuit brought by Augusta Millender of Los Angeles. The events leading to the suit began when police searching for a domestic assault suspect obtained a search warrant for Ms. Millender's house; Ms. Millender, then 73 years old, had been the suspect's foster mother 15 years earlier. Although the police knew the suspect's gun was a "black sawed off shotgun with a pistol grip," and officers even had photographs of the suspect holding it, they obtained a warrant for, among other things:
All handguns, rifles or shotguns of any caliber, or any firearms capable of firing ammunition or firearms or devices modified or designed to allow it [sic] to fire ammunition. All caliber of ammunition, miscellaneous gun parts, gun cleaning kits, holsters which could hold or have held any caliber handgun being sought. Any receipts or paperwork, showing the purchase, ownership, or possession of the handguns being sought. Any firearm for which there is no proof of ownership. Any firearm capable of firing or chambered to fire any caliber ammunition.
At Ms. Millender's house, officers seized her personal shotgun, which clearly didn't match the description or photos. (It had a wooden stock and wasn't sawed off.) Both the trial court and the Ninth Circuit U.S. Court of Appeals agreed with Ms. Millender that the officers were not immune from suit, because the warrant failed to meet the Fourth Amendment's requirement that warrants "particularly describe[e] the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized."
The government is now appealing the Ninth Circuit's decision. The NRA/CRPAF brief argues that "Since firearms are lawful to possess and are constitutionally protected, no basis exists for a search warrant to seize them absent rigorous fulfillment of the Fourth Amendment's probable cause and particularity requirements." The brief goes on to explain that one of the original reasons for enactment of the Fourth Amendment was to prevent seizure of firearms, as had occurred in 17th century England and in Colonial America a century later. Likewise, a key purpose of the Fourteenth Amendment was to prevent seizure of arms from freedmen after the Civil War.
The second case, _Maikhio v. California_, should be of special interest to hunters-but also to any gun owner who might be mistaken for a hunter or fisherman, perhaps by having pro-hunting stickers on his vehicle. That's because the case is an appeal of a California Supreme Court decision in an illegal fishing case; the court held that a game warden could stop a vehicle without a warrant or reasonable suspicion if the "game warden had reason to believe an occupant had recently been fishing or hunting." 
The NRA/CRPAF brief argues that the California Supreme Court's decision wrongly created a lower standard for hunters and fishermen, in violation of Supreme Court precedent and in spite of the long and honorable tradition of hunting and fishing in the United States.

City of Los Angeles Forced to Turn Over Documents Regarding Concealed Carry License Decisions

On December 13, 2011, in a victory for self-defense civil rights activists, Los Angeles County Superior Court Judge James Chalfant (Department 85 - Central District Courthouse) granted a motion to compel and ordered the City of Los Angeles, Los Angeles Police Department ("LAPD"), and the LAPD Chief of Police Charlie Beck to produce documents relating to the LAPD's policies and procedures for processing applications for a license to carry a concealed firearm.
In 1992 and 1994, the City's unlawful refusal to properly process CCW applications was challenged in two lawsuits. To settle the suits, LAPD agreed to a court-ordered application processing procedure. The LAPD agreed to a definition of "good cause" that was articulated in the settlement, and agreed that all citizens who request a CCW permit application would be provided a CCW application at any LAPD station house, along with a copy of the LAPD's procedure for handling the application, and the procedures for appealing the denial of a CCW application. The settlementsalso resulted in the establishment of a Citizens Advisory Review Panel, made up of appointed citizens who would review CCW applications denied by the LAPD and make recommendations regarding whether the Chief should reverse the denial. 
The LAPD has repeatedly failed to honor its legal obligations under the settlements. It has not made CCW applications and a written copy of the CCW policy and appeal process available at all station houses. And it has ignored the recommendations of the Citizens Advisory Review Panel and has instead enacted a _de facto _policy of again issuing no CCWs, despite whatever showing of good cause the applicants might make.
To rectify this situation two new legal actions, funded by NRA-ILA and CRPAF through our joint Legal Action Project, were filed.
The first is a motion to enforce the court's old order in the 1994 case, _Assenza v. City of Los Angeles. _Some of the original plaintiffs from that _Assenza _case seek to force the LAPD to reinstate its agreed-to policy of providing applications and copies of its written policy at all LAPD station houses. In support of its motion, NRA grassroots activist citizens were recruited to investigate the LAPD's practices and submitted declarations about their recent attempts to get CCW applications. They were frustrated by uncooperative officers at individual station houses, all of whom had a complete lack of understanding of the LAPD's application process, and who in almost all instances could not provide a CCW application to the requesting citizen, much less a copy of the LAPD's written policy. Perhaps most egregiously, LAPD officers bluntly told citizens that unless they were celebrities, they shouldn't even bother filling out the CCW application because they would be denied a CCW as a matter of LAPD policy.
The second action is a new lawsuit, _Davis v. City of Los Angeles._ The nine plaintiffs in this suit, some of whom have had CCW applications pending and unresolved with the LAPD for years, have been subjected to a litany of abuses by LAPD in its handling of their CCW applications relating to LAPD's continued failure to comply with the original _Assenza_ judgment. These abuses include not only the failures to provide applications and copies of the written policies at LAPD station houses, but also refusals to timely consider their applications, failures to respond to inquiries regarding the status of applications, failures to acknowledge the availability of the Citizens Advisory Review Panel as a method of appealing denial, and failure to give any weight to recommendations by the Citizens Advisory Review Panel.
As part of the _Davis_ lawsuit, NRA-ILA and CRPA propounded discovery requests on the City seeking all documents produced, generated, created, consulted, referenced, and/or utilized which showed Chief Charlie Beck's evaluation, assessment, and decision to follow, and not follow, the _positive _recommendations of the Citizens Advisory Review Panel. We also sought documents relating to the current City and County of LA residents with _active_ CCW licenses issued by Chief Charlie Beck. 
The City refused to turn over any documents relating to these requests based on frivolous objections such as relevance, attorney-client and work product privilege, and vagueness, ambiguity, and burdensomeness. We quickly responded and informed the City that their objections lacked merit, especially because all of these requests were public records pursuant to the California Public Records Act. 
The City also raised the novel, but unsupportable argument, that the _Assenza _procedures they should have been operating under in considering the _Davis _plaintiffs' CCW applications did not apply to the _Davis _plaintiffs, or any other citizen in Los Angeles other than the original _Assenza _plaintiffs. Thus, the City claimed that it should not have to produce any discovery materials to the _Davis _plaintiffs about whether the City's past handling of CCW applications complied with _Assenza's _procedures because the City argues that such procedures are irrelevant to the City's handling of the _Davis _plaintiffs' CCW applications. 
Needless to say, the Court was asked to intervene and we filed a motion to compel to produce the requested documents. In ordering the City to produce the documents, the Court noted that the City's attempt to justify its refusal to turn them over consisted of mere "boilerplate objections," some of which were not made "in good faith." Furthermore, the Court indicated that the requests were directly relevant to investigating whether the City is in compliance with the _Assenza _judgment and the requirements of Penal Code section 12050.
*

Cases Pending

*
For more detail concerning these cases, go to http://nraila.org/legalupdate/.

California - Challenge to "May Issue" Carry Law
_Peruta v. County of San Diego_, (U.S. Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit) -- challenges San Diego County Sheriff William Gore's refusal to issue carry permits to qualified applicants. 
California - Ban on Online Ammunition Sales

_Parker v. California_ (Fresno Superior Court) - challenges a ban on direct mail order and online purchases of ammunition. The state of California has filed an appeal to the permanent injunction on the enforcement of the law which was issued in January.

Delaware - Second Amendment Rights in Public Housing
_Doe v. Wilmington Public Housing Authority_ - challenges restrictions on firearm ownership for residents of public housing.

Illinois - Ban on Gun Stores in Chicago
_Benson v. City of Chicago_ (U.S. District Court, Northern District of Illinois) _-- _challenges the ban on gun stores in the city of Chicago.

New York -- Handguns for Part-Time Residents
_Osterweil v. Bartlett_ (Second Circuit U.S. Court of Appeals) -- challenges New York state law that prevents part-time residents from getting permits to possess handguns in their homes.

Washington, D.C. - Second Amendment Rights in Public Housing
_Scott v. District of Columbia Housing Authority _-- challenges restrictions on firearm ownership for residents of public housing. The court has issued a stay, postponing any action on this case while the D.C. government issues new regulations.

*NRA-ILA Referrals and NRA-ILA Supported Litigation*​_
_Referrals

The NRA maintains a list of attorneys who have identified themselves as willing to consider cases involving NRA members. If a referral is given, the member must negotiate fees and arrangements with the attorney directly. By providing referrals, we are not endorsing or recommending any attorney on the list for any purpose -- the attorneys on the list have simply asked to be placed on our list but have not been vetted by the NRA.

Supported Litigation: How NRA-ILA Accepts Cases

NRA-ILA cannot generally insert itself into litigation in which we are not a party. In order to get involved, we must be invited by a party or the court. Feel free to let us know about cases that may be of interest; however, please do not contact us to become involved in cases to which you are not a party.

NRA-ILA generally assists in cases that affect the Second Amendment civil liberties or civil rights of large numbers of our members and gun owners in general, rather than those involving a dispute between individual parties. The basic questions we ask when reviewing a potential case are: 
Is this a significant Second Amendment civil liberties or civil rights issue or a vital but derivative civil liberties or civil rights issue? 
What effect will this case have on people other than the applicant? 
Do we have the necessary resources to take this case?

Unfortunately, despite the thousands of requests for assistance we receive each year, there are many legitimate and compelling cases in which NRA-ILA is simply unable to assist, as we do not have unlimited resources. We regret that we cannot provide assistance in many cases even if they fall within the guidelines discussed above. To that end, we encourage you to contact the NRA Civil Rights Defense Fund (Civil Rights Legal Defense Fund - Default), which provides legal and financial assistance to selected individuals and organizations defending their right to keep and bear arms.

Important Note Regarding Deadlines

All legal claims have time deadlines. These deadlines may be different depending on the nature of the issue and the parties involved. For some kinds of civil cases, you may need to file a claim with a government agency before you can sue, and agencies have their own time deadlines. 
If you do not comply with the applicable deadlines, you may be legally barred from pursuing your claim in court. Contacting us to describe your problem does not mean that we represent you, nor does it stop the statute of limitations from running. NRA-ILA cannot give you advice about the specific deadlines that apply to your case. To protect your rights, please consult an attorney promptly to find out what deadlines may apply to your particular situation.

Tell Us What You Think!

If you have any comments on the NRA-ILA Legal Update or suggestions for topics, please e-mail us at [email protected]. Please do not send requests for legal assistance to this address. Those should be sent to the attention of NRA-ILA Legislative Counsel via phone at (703) 267-1161; fax to (703) 267-1164; or e-mail to [email protected].


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 19, No. 01 01/06/12*

*Holder to Testify on "Fast and Furious" Before House Committee*

Rep. Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) announced this week that U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder will testify on Feb. 2 before the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee about his role in the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives' now-infamous "Operation Fast and Furious."

Issa, who is chairman of the House committee, and Senate Judiciary Committee ranking member Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) have led an ongoing investigation into the role of Holder and the Department of Justice in the operation.

*Rumor Alert: Veterans' Health and "Sporting Purposes"* Among the thousands of questions NRA-ILA answers every month by email, phone and letter are scores that begin "This guy told me he heard &#8230;" Unfortunately, all too often this is the telltale sign of one of the rampant rumors that circulate around campfires or gun store counters, and especially on the Internet. Three of the most recent top rumors involve veterans' gun rights, the status of the "sporting purposes" test for firearms importation, and new restrictions on gun shows.

*Record NICS Checks in 2011: In January, the FBI reported that the National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) performed a record number of background checks in 2011. Over 99 percent of NICS checks are firearm-related.*

*Obama to Congress: I'll Decide What's Constitutional: This week, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox wrote a comprehensive op-ed for the Daily Caller regarding President Obama abusing executive privilege and seeking new ways to vilify gun owners and further his anti-gun agenda. *

*To read the piece, please click here.*

*Get Involved In This Year's Elections: NRA, along with America's gun owners and Second Amendment supporters, have long been anticipating the 2012 elections-discussing, planning, preparing to ensure that our nation heads in the right direction of protecting freedom and our Second Amendment rights. Now is the time to put those plans into action, and with the help of the NRA-ILA Grassroots Division, we are confident in victory for 2012!*
*STATE ROUNDUP *


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 19, No. 02 01/13/12*

*Federal Court Upholds Obama/Holder Gun Registration Scheme; Congressional Action Needed*

Moments before this alert was to go out, a federal district court in Washington, D.C. issued a ruling upholding an Obama administration policy that requires federally licensed firearms retailers in states bordering Mexico to report multiple sales of semi-automatic rifles. The case was brought by two NRA-backed firearms retailers and by the National Shooting Sports Foundation acting on behalf of its affected members. Plaintiffs plan to appeal immediately-but in the meantime, your help is urgently needed in seeking congressional action to end this illegal policy.
Devised by Attorney General Eric Holder's Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, the plan requires all of the 8,700 firearm dealers in California, Arizona, New Mexico and Texas to report all sales of two or more semi-automatic rifles within five consecutive business days, if the rifles are larger than .22 caliber and use detachable magazines. (The plaintiffs in the case pointed out that this was about 20 times more dealers than had been subject to any similar "demand letter" before, but in today's decision the court nonetheless found the new requirement "limited in scope.")
*It is imperative that you* *contact your U.S. Senators and ask them to cosponsor and support S. 570.* You can find contact information for your elected officials by using the "Write Your Representatives" tool at www.NRAILA.org, or you can call your U.S. senators at (202) 224-3121.

*Gun Control Activists Fire Squib Loads**: *

On Monday, Josh Horwitz of the Coalition to Stop Gun Violence-previously known as the National Coalition to Ban Handguns- penned an item for the very left-leaning Huffington Post website, deriding media reporters for writing articles that say gun sales are booming.

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT
Vol. 19, No. 03 01/20/12*

*NRA Will Appeal Texas Concealed Handgun Case* 

NRA will appeal yesterday's decision by a federal court in Texas, which held that the Second Amendment doesn't protect any right to keep or bear arms outside the home.

The decision, handed down by U.S. District Judge Sam Cummings of the Northern District of Texas, came in the case of _Jennings v. McCraw_, in which a group of law-abiding 18- to 20-year old adults challenged the state law prohibiting issuance of concealed handgun licenses to persons under 21, who are treated as adults for virtually every other purpose under the law. (NRA is also a party on behalf of its members in this age group.) Judge Cummings ruled that it was unnecessary to address the state's discrimination against young adults because "the right to carry a handgun outside of the home &#8230; seems to be beyond the scope of the core Second Amendment concern articulated in _Heller_ [_v. District of Columbia_]."

*Chicago: Challenge to Ban on Guns Outside the Home Goes Forward**: *
On January 19, a federal judge in Chicago allowed NRA-supported plaintiffs to move ahead with a challenge to that city's laws that ban anyone from possessing or carrying a handgun except in his or her home, and that ban possession or carriage of a long gun anywhere outside his or her home or place of business.

*Congressional Action Needed to Stop Obama/Holder Gun Registration Scheme**: *Last week, a federal district court in Washington, D.C. issued a ruling upholding an Obama administration policy that requires federally licensed firearms retailers in states bordering Mexico to report multiple sales of semi-automatic rifles. The case was brought by two NRA-backed firearms retailers and by the National Shooting Sports Foundation acting on behalf of its affected members. Plaintiffs have already filed an appeal-but while we await the outcome, your help is urgently needed in seeking congressional action to end this illegal policy.

*Rumor Alert: The Vehicle Gun Theft "Epidemic": Long before Al Gore "created" the Internet, gun owners were busy perfecting grassroots networking. Today, gun owners have an almost unlimited number of ways to spread information crucial to our community. And, while the Internet is certainly an indispensible tool for protecting our rights, an unfortunate side effect has been the fast and easy spread of rumors.*

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 19, No. 04 01/27/12*

*Act Now to Stop Obama/Holder Gun Registration Scheme*

Recently, a federal district court in Washington, D.C. issued a ruling upholding an Obama administration policy that requires federally licensed firearms retailers in states bordering Mexico to report multiple sales of semi-automatic rifles. The case was brought by two NRA-backed firearm retailers and by the National Shooting Sports Foundation acting on behalf of its affected members. Plaintiffs have already filed an appeal-but while we await the outcome, *your help is urgently needed in seeking congressional action to end this illegal policy.*

Devised by Attorney General Eric Holder's Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, the plan requires all of the 8,700 firearm dealers in California, Arizona, New Mexico and Texas to report all sales of two or more semi-automatic rifles within five consecutive business days, if the rifles are larger than .22 caliber and use detachable magazines.

*"A Significant Indictment" of DOJ's "Integrity":*In a move that stunned members of the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee, the chief of the criminal division in the U.S. Attorney's Office in Arizona has cited his Fifth Amendment rights against self-incrimination and refused to testify.

*Outrage of the Week: Politician Attacks Sheriff's Support of Self-Defense: *During an Oct. 31 press conference following the attempted rape of a woman walking her dog by a convicted felon, Spartanburg County, S.C., Sheriff Chuck Wright didn't mince words. "It's too bad someone with a concealed weapons permit didn't walk by. That would fix it," Wright said. Wright then repeatedly told his constituents "I want you to get a concealed weapons permit." To hammer the point home he held up a fanny pack, saying, "They make this right here where you can conceal a small pistol in them."


----------



## kwflatbed

*Vol. 19, No. 05 02/03/12*

*Holder Testifies on "Fast and Furious"*​​On Thursday, February 2, U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder testified before the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee regarding his role in the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives' gun running operation known as "Fast and Furious."​​During the hearing, Holder continued to deny any foreknowledge of the botched operation. Representative Darrell Issa (R-Calif.), chairman of the House committee, led the charge in questioning Holder on his involvement and knowledge. When Issa asked Holder if he had been briefed on the wiretaps presented in this case, Holder responded, "These wiretaps are very voluminous, read well kinds of things. I have not read them." ​​The U.S. Attorney General has an obligation to the American people to know what is going on under his watch, but throughout the hearing Holder continuously tried to distance himself from the activities of his staff. ​​At one point during the hearing, Rep. Patrick McHenry (R-N.C.) told Holder, "You've not taken action, you've not fired anybody, you haven't changed policy, because it's clear you didn't enforce the policy before.​​" *Help Defeat Gun Registration Scheme:*​"Fast and Furious" was also used as justification to force what amounts to a gun registration scheme. Devised by Holder and the Obama administration, the scheme requires federally licensed firearms retailers in states bordering Mexico to report all sales of two or more semiautomatic rifles within five consecutive business days, if the rifles are larger than .22 caliber and use detachable magazines. Yet, under existing law, the bureau has full access to every record of every firearm transaction by every licensed dealer, whether during a bona fide criminal investigation or simply to enforce compliance with record keeping requirements. This reporting scheme would create a registry of owners of many of today's most popular rifles--firearms owned by millions of Americans for self-defense, hunting and other lawful purposes. Emerging evidence has made it clear that "Fast and Furious" was used as justification to force the multiple sales reporting requirement. ​*MAIG Super Bowl Super Stunt:*​Vitriolic anti-gun mayor Michael Bloomberg (I-NYC) and his gun control group, Mayors Against Illegal Guns (MAIG), are paying for their 30 seconds of fame. According to a _New York Times _piece, Bloomberg will join his gun-grabbing cohort, Mayor Tom Menino of Boston (D), in a Super Bowl-themed ad calling for more gun control laws. ​*Firearms Law Seminar:*​The 15th Annual Firearms Law Seminar will be held on Friday, April 13, 2012, as part of the NRA Annual Meeting. The gold standard in firearms CLE classes, this day-long seminar provides legal instruction for practicing attorneys who represent firearms owners, licensed dealers and gunsmiths, attorneys wishing to expand their practice to such clients, and others having an interest in Second Amendment law. The nationally-renowned faculty will include Stephen Halbrook, Second Amendment attorney and author; Robert Dowlut, NRA General Counsel; Missouri attorney and author Kevin Jamison; Cindy Hill, attorney and author of _Brady Denial? You CAN Get Your Guns Back!;_ Missouri Supreme Court Judge Zel Fischer; and officials from the F.B.I. and A.T.F. *The special luncheon speaker will be Lt. Col. Oliver North.* Topics to be discussed include: pending litigation; federal firearms prohibitions and the restoration of firearms rights; the 2007 NICS Improvement Act and its implementation; defending outdoor shooting ranges; current legal issues for gunsmiths; gun forfeitures; the National Firearms Act and NFA Trusts. ​*STATE ROUNDUP* ​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Castle Doctrine Legislation to be Heard Tomorrow*​_Contact members of the Joint Committee on the Judiciary TODAY!_​
Tomorrow, the state Joint Committee on the Judiciary is scheduled to hear important self-defense legislation at 1:00 p.m. in room B-1 of the State House. Senate Bill 661, Castle Doctrine legislation introduced by state Senator Stephen Brewer, would provide essential protections for law-abiding citizens who defend themselves and their families from a criminal looking to do them harm. 

The "Castle Doctrine" establishes the presumption that an individual who forcibly enters one's home, business or occupied motor vehicle is there to cause death or great bodily harm, and allows the use of force, including deadly force, against that person. This bill also eliminates any "duty to retreat" so that law-abiding citizens no longer must turn their back on a criminal and try to run when attacked.

Finally, SB 661 would provide that any person who uses force, authorized by law, shall not be prosecuted for using such force and also prohibits criminals and their families from suing victims for injuring or killing the criminals who have attacked them. In short, it restores rights to law-abiding people and forces judges and prosecutors to focus on protecting victims. 

*Please call AND e-mail members of the Joint Committee on the Judiciary TODAY and urge them to SUPPORT SB 661.* Contact information for the committee can be found here.

This alert is posted to http://www.nraila.org/legislation/state-legislation/2012/massachusetts/massachusetts-castle-doctrine-legislation-to-be-heard-tomorrow.aspx?s=&st=&ps=


----------



## kwflatbed

*Vol. 19, No. 06 02/10/12*​*Diminishing the Constitution*

It is certainly no surprise for gun owners to see the _New York Times_ run a story belittling the United States Constitution. After all, the _Times_ has worked for decades to devalue our founding document.

"_ts influence is waning," opines the Times. It is "terse and old, and it guarantees relatively few rights." The paper faults the Constitution for being difficult to amend and reflective of the times in which it was written. While the Times does not go so far as to claim the U.S. Constitution has been bad for America, it does lament that it is of "little current use to, say, a new African nation."
But it was a much bigger shock when the Times reported in the same story that Ruth Bader Ginsburg, a sitting associate justice of the U.S. Supreme Court and grande dame of the Court's liberal voting bloc, shares the Times' dim view of the Constitution. Ginsburg said "I would not look to the United States Constitution if I were drafting a constitution in the year 2012." Her personal recommendations would instead include "the South African Constitution, the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms and the European Convention on Human Rights." Read more&#8230;

*Bloomberg: Police Your Police:*

Despite Mayor Bloomberg's publicity stunt last week in the form of a Super Bowl gun control ad with his gun-grabbing cohort, Boston Mayor Tom Menino, Bloomberg's time in reducing gun crime could better be spent policing his own&#8230;police. Read more&#8230;

*Holder Tells Congress the Obama Administration Wants To Ban Guns:*

This week, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox wrote an op-ed for the Daily Caller regarding U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder's February 2 appearance before the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee, where Holder answered questions about his role in the deadly "Fast and Furious" gun-running scandal. Of particular import during the hearings was *Holder's admission to Congress that the Obama administration still hopes to reinstate former President Bill Clinton's so-called "assault weapons" ban.*

To read the article, please click here.

*Defeat the Holder/Obama Gun Registration Scheme:*

U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder and the Obama administration have devised and implemented a plan that amounts to a gun registration scheme. Read more&#8230;
*Firearms Law Seminar:* The 15th Annual Firearms Law Seminar will be held on Friday, April 13, 2012, as part of the NRA Annual Meeting. Read more&#8230;_


----------



## kwflatbed

CPAC 2012: NRA EVP & CEO Wayne LaPierre


----------



## kwflatbed

*Watch "Gunny" Take Charge in Our New TV Ad! *​Too many Americans have, for one reason or another, have chosen to sit on the sidelines by not registering to vote. Unfortunately, this includes too many American gun owners. It's part of my job to do something about that. 
That's why the NRA Freedom Action Foundation is wasting no time this year to launch our massive "Trigger the Vote" voter registration drive. Protecting our freedoms requires an informed electorate that's motivated to go to the polls. We know that when gun owners vote, freedom wins!
But in virtually every state, you have to be registered before you can vote. That's why the NRA Freedom Action Foundation sponsors the important *"Trigger the Vote"* voter registration campaign, featuring film legend Chuck Norris as our Honorary Chairman.
This year, Chuck is getting an assist from another action hero - R. Lee "Gunny" Ermey, retired Marine Corps Gunnery Sergeant, and member of the NRA Board of Directors. We are proud that Gunny volunteered his time to film a new voter registration PSA, and we wanted to give NRA Members the first look. Here's what Gunny had to say about the ad:
_"Listen up and hear me well! This is a critical time for our nation, and too many people are sitting back to let others do the hard work. So it's time for all of us to put some gas in it and persuade all eligible gun owners to register. That's why I volunteered my time to film the ad shown here. Now it's your turn and I want to see results! Start now by sending this message to everyone you know who supports the Second Amendment. I expect 110% right now from everyone who values our freedoms! NO EXCUSES. And remember -- pain is just weakness leaving the body!"_ 
- R. Lee "Gunny" Ermey, NRA Board of Directors
Sounds like he's serious! Watch the ad http://www.triggerthevote.org/landing2/ and send it to your friends, family, and fellow gun owners. 
Sincerely, 

Chris W. Cox
Executive Director
NRA Institute for Legislative Action


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Castle Doctrine Legislation Remains in Committee*​_Contact members of the Joint Committee on the Judiciary TODAY!
_​The Massachusetts Joint Committee on the Judiciary held a hearing on February 6 on Senate Bill 661, an important self-defense bill, but has not yet voted this bill out of committee. *Please call AND e-mail members of the Joint Committee on the Judiciary TODAY and urge them to vote SB 661 out of the committee, so it may move forward though the legislative process.* Contact information for the committee can be found here.

SB 661, Castle Doctrine legislation introduced by state Senator Stephen Brewer, would provide essential protections for law-abiding citizens who defend themselves and their families from a criminal looking to do them harm. 

The "Castle Doctrine" establishes the presumption that an individual who forcibly enters one's home, business or occupied motor vehicle is there to cause death or great bodily harm, and allows the use of force, including deadly force, against that person. This bill also eliminates any "duty to retreat" so that law-abiding citizens no longer must turn their back on a criminal and try to run when attacked.

Finally, SB 661 would provide that any person who uses force, authorized by law, shall not be prosecuted for using such force and also prohibits criminals and their families from suing victims for injuring or killing the criminals who have attacked them. In short, it restores rights to law-abiding people and forces judges and prosecutors to focus on protecting victims. 

This alert is posted to http://nraila.org/legislation/state-legislation/2012/02/massachusetts-castle-doctrine-legislation-remains-in-committee


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
Vol. 19, No. 08 02/24/12

*"No More Weapons!" Sign Erected Along U.S.--Mexican Border*

Last week, Mexican President Felipe Calderon unveiled a "billboard" near the U.S. border made of crushed firearms formed into the words, "No More Weapons!"
The Mexican government (aided by American media) has consistently claimed that their country's crime problems are due, in large part, to the flow of firearms into Mexico from the U.S.

This sentiment has been bolstered by the Obama administration through U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder, his Department of Justice, and the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives now-infamous "Fast and Furious" gunrunning operation.

BATFE officials who supervised the operation out of Phoenix claimed as early as 2008 that 90 percent of the guns seized in Mexico came from the U.S. (Read more.)

Demand Action on "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act": As we previously reported, in Nov., the ongoing effort to fully vindicate the fundamental, individual right to carry a concealed handgun for self-defense took a major step forward with House passage of H.R. 822, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011." The bill, sponsored by Reps. Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.), which has 245 cosponsors, was approved in the U.S. House of Representatives by an overwhelming bipartisan vote of 272-154. (Read more.)

The Annual Big Yawn: Brady Campaign State Gun Control Scorecard 2011: Year after year, the Brady Campaign's state gun control scorecards have become the laughing stock of the gun control debate for at least three reasons. First, they typically give good scores to states that have high crime rates and bad scores to states that have low rates. The Brady Campaign's scores aren't based on whether anyone gets murdered, raped, robbed, or beaten in any particular state; the group is just happy if the state has its favorite gun control laws on the books. (Read more.)

*Firearms Law Seminar: The 15th Annual Firearms Law Seminar will be held on Friday, April 13, 2012, as part of the NRA Annual Meeting. The gold standard in firearms CLE classes, this day-long seminar provides legal instruction for practicing attorneys who represent firearms owners, licensed dealers and gunsmiths, as well as for attorneys wishing to expand their practice to such clients, and others having an interest in Second Amendment law. (Read more.)*


----------



## kwflatbed

*In D.C., Baby Steps Toward Gun Law Sanity*​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT, Vol. 19, No. 09*​
*In D.C., Baby Steps Toward Gun Law Sanity*

Since the Supreme Court's 2008 decision overturning Washington, D.C.'s handgun ban in _District of Columbia v. Heller_, our nation's capital has stood nearly alone in its level of contempt for residents' Second Amendment rights. Two recent developments may give hope for a turn for the better.

First, an NRA-supported case has ended in victory for residents of the District of Columbia's public housing system, as the D.C. Housing Authority has finally changed its lease provisions to allow lawful gun possession in its properties. The case, brought by 66-year old William L. Scott, has now been dismissed in light of the change. This is an important victory, because gun bans in public housing are aimed squarely at low-income residents of high-crime areas, who may have an urgent need to be armed for self-defense.

The victory puts an end to the housing authority's defiance and foot-dragging in the face of multiple court decisions. The gun ban was put in place in January 2008, even though the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit had already ruled that the Second Amendment protects a fundamental, individual right to keep firearms in the home. Only a year after that ruling was upheld by the U.S. Supreme Court in _District of Columbia v. Heller_-and after prompting by Mr. Scott's attorneys-did the housing authority even propose amending its leases. But the new lease changes were never made final until now, months after Mr. Scott filed suit in July 2011.
Read more&#8230;

Another Tragedy Results from the Obama Administration's Fast and Furious Scandal*:*
Three months ago, Attorney General Eric Holder told Congress that guns illegally supplied to drug cartels in Mexico -- as part of the Obama Administration's "Fast and Furious" scandal -- would continue to show up at crime scenes "for years to come."

Unfortunately, this is the most honest declaration to come out of Holder's Justice Department since this deadly scheme first surfaced.

This week, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox wrote an article for _Townhall.com_ about another tragedy resulting from the deadly scandal. To read the article, please click here.

Important Hunting and Sportsmen's Legislation Needs Your Help*:*
On February 29, H.R. 4089, the "Sportsmen's Heritage Act of 2012" was marked up by the U.S. House's Natural Resources Committee. This legislation promotes America's hunting heritage and will positively impact sportsmen throughout the country. For these reasons, NRA fully supports this bill.
Read more&#8230;

Anti-Hunting Sentiment Reaches Fever Pitch in California Legislature*: *
In the sort of extremist hysteria one would only think possible in a PETA or HSUS propaganda film, dozens of anti-hunting members of the California Senate and Assembly are calling for the removal of Dan Richards as President of the California Fish and Game Commission. Are these calls for his removal sparked by accusations of malfeasance in public office or the commission of a crime? No! They have been inspired by the fact that Richards chose to LEGALLY hunt a mountain lion in Idaho just like thousands of ethical, law-abiding hunter-conservationists have done before him. Read more&#8230;

Demand Action on National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act*:*
As we have been previously reporting, in November, the ongoing effort to fully vindicate the fundamental, individual right to carry a concealed handgun for self-defense took a major step forward with House passage of H.R. 822, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011." The bill, sponsored by Reps. Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.), which has 245 cosponsors, was approved in the U.S. House of Representatives by an overwhelming bipartisan vote of 272-154.
Read more&#8230;

Grassroots Campaigning In a National Election Year*:*
Plan to attend free Grassroots Workshop at NRA's upcoming Annual Meetings in St. Louis, MO!
_*FREE *_

Friday, April 13, 2012
9:00 a.m. (Registration and free continental breakfast from 8:00 a.m. - 9:00 a.m.)
Renaissance St. Louis Hotel
800 Washington Avenue, Landmark Ballrooms 1-3, Lobby Level
St. Louis, MO 63101
(314) 621-9600
Read more&#8230;

STATE ROUNDUP


----------



## kwflatbed

Vol. 19, No. 10 03/09/12

*Washington Supreme Court Puts an End to Gun Ban in Seattle Parks*

The Washington state Supreme Court has declined to review an October decision by the state Court of Appeals, reaffirming that the gun ban in Seattle's parks is illegal. This order marks a final victory for Seattle-area gun owners, the National Rifle Association, and the Second Amendment Foundation, who had joined together to block enforcement of the ban.
"The Washington Supreme Court made the right decision in recognizing that the city violated state law," said NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox. "This decision is a clear indication why it's critically important for states to enact strong preemption laws, to prevent local governments from imposing a patchwork of firearm restrictions." Read more&#8230;

Maryland Judge Rules Key Portion of State's Gun Laws Unconstitutional:
In a big win for gun rights in Maryland, this week, a federal judge ruled a key portion of the state's gun laws unconstitutional. Judge Benson Everett Legg declared that Maryland's requirement for a "good and substantial reason" to obtain a concealed-carry permit violates the Second Amendment protection of the right to keep and bear arms. Read more&#8230;

Veterans Administration Overdoses on Anti-Gun Prescription:
"The presence of firearms in households has been linked to increased risk of injury or death for everyone in or around the home" and "Firearms in the home can increase the possibility of completing suicide." Not only that, while locking up guns is a good idea, "The best way to reduce gun risks is to remove the gun from your home. . . . The safest action is to get rid of the guns."
Sounds familiar, of course. But this time, the anti-gun propaganda isn't from one of the handful of people in the medical field that the Joyce Foundation pays hundreds of thousands of dollars to write up "studies" characterizing guns as too dangerous for private individuals to possess. Instead, it's from a federal government entity whose employees apparently read such stuff and, through some combination of naïveté, ignorance and bias, fall for it.

In this instance, the anti-gun message comes from the Department of Veterans Affairs' Office of the Medical Inspector and Geriatrics and Extended Care Strategic Healthcare Group. The VA's statements appear in a pamphlet called "Firearms and Dementia," which, the name of the pamphlet notwithstanding, is directed at anyone who has a child, in addition to people who are responsible for individuals suffering from decreased mental acuity. Read more&#8230;

Important Hunting and Sportsmen's Legislation Needs Your Help*:* On February 29, H.R. 4089, the "Sportsmen's Heritage Act of 2012", was marked up by the U.S. House's Natural Resources Committee. This legislation promotes America's hunting heritage and will positively impact sportsmen throughout the country. For these reasons, NRA fully supports this bill. Read more&#8230;

Act Now! Demand Passage of National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act*:*
As we have been previously reporting, in November, the ongoing effort to fully vindicate the fundamental, individual right to carry a concealed handgun for self-defense took a major step forward with House passage of H.R. 822, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011." The bill, sponsored by Reps. Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.), which has 245 cosponsors, was approved in the U.S. House of Representatives by an overwhelming bipartisan vote of 272-154.

*Please be sure to contact your U.S. Senators and urge them to pass the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011" immediately! *Read more&#8230;

*Grassroots Campaigning In a National Election Year:*
Plan to attend this free training event at NRA's upcoming Annual Meetings in St. Louis, MO!

_*FREE *_Friday, April 13, 2012
9:00 a.m. (Registration and free continental breakfast from 8:00 a.m. - 9:00 a.m.)
Renaissance St. Louis Hotel
800 Washington Avenue, Landmark Ballrooms 1-3, Lobby Level 
St. Louis, MO 63101
(314) 621-9600

Read more&#8230;

*Hunters' Rights Special Presentation at NRA Annual Meetings:*
Threats to hunter's rights are escalating--and diversifying. To see what you can do about it, please plan to attend a special presentation devoted to hunters' rights issues at this year's NRA Annual Meetings in St. Louis, MO.

Entitled, "What NRA Does for Hunters," this session will bring you up-to-date on the most serious threats to hunters' rights, such as:

• Difficulty accessing public hunting lands
• Attempts to prohibit traditional ammunition
• Red tape and burdensome regulations that discourage hunters
• Arbitrary closures of public land to recreational shooting
• Bans on Sunday hunting
• The mounting influence of animal rights' groups on hunting and wildlife issues
• Declines in the number of hunters

The session will present five key NRA staffers who fight daily for hunters' rights. Moderated by J.R. Robbins, Managing Editor of www.nrahuntersrights.org, the session speakers will include:

Kayne Robinson, Executive Director, NRA General Operations
Susan Recce, Director, Conservation, Wildlife and Natural Resources, NRA-ILA
Darren La Sorte, Manager, Hunting Policy, NRA-ILA
John Joines, Range Services Specialist
Bob Davis, Manager, Hunter Services

Seating is on a first-come, first-served basis. There is no charge to attend. Please check www.nrahuntersrights.org for updates and details as they develop.

Event details:

*"What NRA Does for Hunters"*
*Saturday, April 14, 2012*
*3:00 p.m.*
*Room 264, America's Center Convention Complex*
Read more&#8230;


----------



## kwflatbed

*"National Right to Carry Reciprocity Act of 2012" *​*introduced in U.S. Senate*​
Today, March 13, U.S. Senators Mark Begich (D-Alaska) and Joe Manchin (D-West Virginia) introduced S. 2188, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2012." The bill is the Senate companion to H. R. 822, which was approved by the U. S. House last November by a vote of 272-154.

S. 2188, like H.R. 822, would allow any person with a valid state-issued concealed firearm permit to carry a concealed handgun in any other state that issues concealed firearm permits, or that does not prohibit the carrying of concealed firearms for lawful purposes. A state's laws governing where concealed handguns may be carried would apply within its borders.

Today 49 states either issue carry permits or otherwise authorize law-abiding people to carry firearms outside the home for self-defense.

41 states have fair "shall issue" permit systems that allow any law-abiding person to get a permit.
In contrast to dire predictions from anti-gun groups, Right-to-Carry laws have been enormously successful. Interstate reciprocity will serve as a fundamental protection of the right to self-defense by providing people with the ability to protect themselves not only in their home states, but anywhere they travel where carry concealed carry is legal.
Contrary to the false claims of some, these bills would not create federal gun registration or gun owner licensing, nor would they allow any federal agency to establish a federal standard for a carry permitor impose gun control restrictions of any kind. 
These bills would have no effect on permitless carry laws, currently on the books in Arizona, Alaska, Wyoming and Vermont, that allow concealed carry without a permit. In addition, Vermont residents would be able to take advantage of S. 2188 and H.R. 822 by obtaining a permit from one of the many states that offer non-resident permits.

Please contact your U.S. Senators today and urge them to cosponsor S. 2188. 

You can call your U.S. Senators at 202-224-3121 or send them an email by clicking .
http://www.nraila.org/get-involved-locally/grassroots/write-your-reps.aspx


----------



## CJIS

Wow two (D) introduced this! Then again they were from AK and WV


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*​Vol. 19, No. 11 03/16/12​​*Act Now in Support of National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity*​On March 13, U.S. Senators Mark Begich (D-Alaska) and Joe Manchin (D-W.Va.) introduced S. 2188, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2012." The bill is the Senate companion to H. R. 822, which was approved by the U. S. House last November by a vote of 272-154.

S. 2188, like H.R. 822, would allow any person with a valid state-issued concealed firearm permit to carry a concealed handgun in any other state that issues concealed firearm permits, or that does not prohibit the carrying of concealed firearms for lawful purposes. A state's laws governing where concealed handguns may be carried would apply within its borders.

Today 49 states either issue carry permits or otherwise authorize law-abiding people to carry firearms outside the home for self-defense. 

41 states have fair "shall issue" permit systems that allow any law-abiding person to get a permit. Read more&#8230;

*Anti-Hunters Won't Take "No" For an Answer, Seek Lead Ban:* 

In 2010, the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) denied a petition filed by a number of groups (led by the radical environmental group Center for Biological Diversity) to ban the use of lead ammunition. Now, they're back, asking for any and all possible regulations, up to and including "a complete ban on bullets and shot containing lead for use in hunting and shooting sports." Read more&#8230;

*Ninth Circuit Upholds Wolf Delisting:* 

This week, the Ninth Circuit U.S. Court of Appeals ruled that Congress acted within its power when it removed wolves from the federal Endangered Species List last year. Read more&#8230;

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 19, No. 12 03/23/12*​​"Respecting States' Rights and Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act" Introduced in U.S. Senate​​For the second time in as many weeks, a national Right-to-Carry reciprocity bill has been introduced in the U.S. Senate.​On March 20, U.S. Senator John Thune (R-S.D.) introduced Senate Bill 2213, the "Respecting States' Rights and Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act." NRA strongly supports this measure. Under this self-defense bill, an individual who has met the requirements for a carry permit, or who is otherwise allowed by state law to carry a handgun, would be authorized to carry a handgun in any other state that issues such permits or does not prohibit concealed carry, subject to the laws of the state in which it is carried.
"Congress should recognize that the right to self-defense does not end at state lines," said NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox. "The NRA has been successfully advocating in favor of strong Right-to-Carry laws for the past 25 years. We take a backseat to no one when it comes to the right of law-abiding Americans to carry concealed handguns for self-defense."
Read more&#8230;

International Firearm Abolitionists Prepare to Draft Arms Trade Treaty:​​Every year about this time, the warmer weather gives every manner of fast-growing weed the opportunity to appear out of nowhere and begin consuming people's lawns. Deny it an environment in which it can thrive, by spreading a grass fertilizer and weed killer mix from your home and garden store, and it somehow finds its way to your neighbor's grass.

The same is true about international activists and representatives of various countries' governments who periodically gather under the umbrella of the United Nations, intent on changing the world. Deluded with an exaggerated sense of self-importance and obsessed with controlling the planet and everyone who inhabits it, this arrogant gaggle periodically checks in to five star hotels in the West's most cosmopolitan cities--with left-wing foundations or the taxpayers of first-world countries picking up the tab--to attend conferences during which they discuss curtailing national sovereignty and individual rights that offend their sensibilities.
Read more&#8230;​​*Eric Holder's Anti-Gun Brainwashing Campaign? *​​*A video from 1995 has recently surfaced featuring U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder--who was then the U.S. Attorney for the District of Columbia--saying that he supported using Hollywood, the media and government officials in order to "really brainwash people" into opposing firearm ownership.

NRA has been saying for years that Attorney General Eric Holder, our nation's chief law enforcement officer, is an anti-gun extremist. He's been toeing the Obama anti-gun ideological line for his entire life, and now the video provides more evidence.

To read NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox's Daily Caller op-ed piece on Holder's anti-gun brainwashing campaign, please click here.

Grassroots Campaigning In a National Election Year: *​​*Plan to attend this free training event at NRA's upcoming Annual Meetings in St. Louis, MO!
FREE Friday, April 13, 2012
9:00 a.m. (Registration and free continental breakfast from 8:00 a.m. - 9:00 a.m.)
Renaissance St. Louis Hotel
800 Washington Avenue, Landmark Ballrooms 1-3, Lobby Level 
St. Louis, MO 63101
(314) 621-9600
Read more&#8230;

Hunters' Rights Special Presentation at NRA Annual Meetings: *​​*Threats to hunter's rights are escalating--and diversifying. To see what you can do about it, please plan to attend a special presentation devoted to hunters' rights issues at this year's NRA Annual Meetings in St. Louis, MO. Read more&#8230;*​
*STATE ROUNDUP(Please note the only items listed below are those that have had recent action. For other updates on state legislation, please go to the state legislation section at www.NRAILA.org, and check each week's issue of the Grassroots Alert.)
*
​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA Will Appeal Decision Denying Right-to-Carry Outside the Home 
Vol. 19, No. 13 03/30/12​*
*Late today, a federal district court in Illinois wrongly ruled that the Second Amendment does not protect a right to carry firearms for self-protection outside the home. The NRA funded this challenge to Illinois' ban on citizens' ability to carry firearms legally outside their homes and businesses for self-defense, and will also be supporting an immediate appeal to the Seventh Circuit U.S. Court of Appeals-and to the Supreme Court if necessary.

The decision in the case of Shepard v. Madigan misreads the Supreme Court's Second Amendment decisions and will continue to deprive law-abiding Illinoisans of the right to protect themselves effectively against crime on the streets. It also conflicts with a growing body of case law elsewhere in the country, where courts have increasingly recognized that the right to bear arms for self-defense doesn't end at Americans' front doors.

"The NRA's legal efforts will not end until the right to carry firearms for self-defense is fully recognized throughout our land," said NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox.

For more information on this and other critical Second Amendment cases, please sign up for our free Legal Update newsletter at www.nraila.org/legalupdate.​*
*
Obama Whispers Speak Loudly: ​*
*​*
*By now, most of you have heard about President Barack Obama's unfortunate "slip-up" this week. The President was speaking with outgoing Russian President Dmitry Medvedev ahead of a summit meeting on nuclear security. Apparently, neither realized that their conversation was being picked up by a live microphone.​*
*Read more..​*
*​*
Can't Trust the BATFE Brass*:* 
*​*
*Since the story first broke, we have featured many articles on the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives' now-infamous "Fast and Furious" gun-walking operation. U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder and the Obama administration have yet to come clean on their role in the ill-fated scheme, engineered by Holder's Justice Department to blame our Second Amendment freedoms for Mexican drug cartel crime. They have stonewalled and backpedaled at every turn, making it hard to believe what little information has been wrung out of them during investigative hearings. ​*
*Read more&#8230; ​*
*
STATE ROUNDUP​*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT**Vol. 19, No. 14 04/06/12*​
Protect Your Rights! Act Now to Support Legal Transportation of Firearms​​*When Congress passed the Firearms Owners' Protection Act (FOPA) in 1986, one of the key provisions of the bill was intended to protect the rights of gun owners to legally transport their firearms between locations where they are legally allowed to possess them.*​​*Unfortunately, some local jurisdictions have chosen to ignore federal law and the courts have upheld these infringements on Second Amendment rights.*​​*H.R. 4269, introduced by U.S. Reps. Morgan Griffith (R-Va.), Ted Poe (R-Texas) and Bill Owens (D-N.Y.) would amend this provision to ensure it has the effect Congress intended.*​​*Most states have never had a problem with this law. However, both before and after enactment of FOPA, gun owners have had serious problems lawfully travelling with their firearms in two states in particular: New York (especially New York City) and New Jersey. Rather than recognize the intention of Congress to protect the rights of Americans travelling with legally owned firearms, these jurisdictions have used overly restrictive state licensing laws to harass and prosecute travelers. *Read more&#8230;​​Second Amendment Challenge to Cook County Gun Ban Moves Forward:​*On April 5, the Illinois Supreme Court unanimously denied an attempt by Cook County, Ill., to dismiss a challenge to the county's California-style ban on countless types of common semi-automatic firearms. The National Rifle Association supported the case brought by the NRA's state affiliate, the Illinois State Rifle Association. Read more&#8230; *​​*Enough, Mr. President. No More!*
*On Monday, Mexican president Felipe Calderon continued Mexico's tradition of blaming America for its self-induced problems, and continued his personal habit of blaming America's gun laws for the fact that his policies have failed to dismantle Mexico's drug cartels and, regrettably, that his failure has contributed to a severe increase in murders in Mexico. Read more&#8230;*

FREE Grassroots Workshop in St. Louis One Week Away!
NRA-ILA's free seminar at NRA's upcoming Annual Meetings in St. Louis, MO--"Grassroots Campaigning in a National Election Year"--is just one week away! The seminar will include specific information and training to help ensure victory in the critical up-coming elections. Read more&#8230;

Violence Policy "Center"? More like Violence Policy _Joke:_
We got a good laugh out of handgun eradication activist Josh Sugarmann's latest blog post on the left-wing, America-hating _Huffington Post_ website, his 113th so far. Read more&#8230;

Canada Finally Abolishes Ridiculous Long-Gun Registry: This week, the Canadian Senate voted 50-27 to abolish their useless long-gun registry. The passage of Bill C-19 means that registration records for seven million ordinary long guns are to be destroyed.

*In the wake of many hours of debate and anti-gun rhetoric from the opposition and lobbyists, the Conservative party has successfully laid the registry to rest. Few issues have prompted so many Canadians to sound off on the shortcomings of a Canadian law.*

*Congratulations to our neighbors to the North on this hard-fought victory!*

*To read a press release from the Canadian Shooting Sports Association, please click *here.
*STATE ROUNDUP*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT**Vol. 19, No. 15 04/13/12*

*EPA Again Denies Ammo Ban Petition*​​On Monday, the Environmental Protection Agency denied for the second time a petition by the Center for Biological Diversity and other anti-hunting groups asking the EPA to impose a nationwide ban on the use of ammunition containing lead. The petition was essentially a repetition of a similar petition submitted by the CBD in 2010. The EPA found that the new petition was "almost identical" to the earlier petition, had no "substantive difference," and "contains no new information" as compared to the earlier petition.​In rejecting the new petition, the EPA reiterated its earlier finding that that it has no authority to issue an ammunition ban. To ensure a positive outcome on this matter, NRA-ILA is actively supporting Representative Jeff Miller's (R-Fla.) "Sportsmen's Heritage Act of 2012 (H.R. 4089), which will be voted on by the House of Representatives next week. This legislation also contains provisions "to facilitate use of and access to Federal public lands and waters for fishing, sport hunting, and recreational shooting," and to increase the number of shooting ranges on federal lands. To read a letter in support of H.R. 4089 signed by NRA and dozens of other organizations from the recreational fishing, hunting, shooting, and wildlife conservation community, click here*. It is critical that you contact your U.S. Representative in support of H.R. 4089. * _To find contact information for your Representative, use the __"Write Your Reps"__ feature at __www.NRAILA.org__. _(Read More)&#8230;​​*NRA Members "All In" for 2012 Elections*​
Over 160 pro-gun patriots rolled up their sleeves and went to work at today's NRA-ILA Grassroots Workshop, titled "Grassroots Campaigning in a National Election Year". The event was held in conjunction with NRA's Annual Meetings & Exhibits in St. Louis, Missouri. Though most attendees were home state Missourians, NRA members were represented from states from across the country. Diversity in geography notwithstanding, all were united in a single mission--learning what they can start doing *TODAY* to ensure a victory for gun owners in November! ​NRA-ILA Executive Director, Chris W. Cox, and NRA Second Vice President Allan Cors, paid tribute to the attendees, who serve as the tips of our grassroots arrows, giving credit for NRA's successes to whom it rightly belongs--our members and grassroots activists. Each stressed the need for attendees to be "All In" this election year, and to work to rally America's 100 million gun owners nationwide to the polls on Election Day. (Read More)&#8230;​​*Old Habits Die Hard at NBC*​Only two weeks ago, NBC was caught having deceptively edited a 911 tape from the controversial Zimmerman/Martin shooting in Florida. This week, NBC accused Remington Arms Company of manufacturing unsafe firearms-specifically its immensely popular Model 870 and Model 1100 shotguns. Gun owners will also remember the hatchet job that NBC did on the Remington Model 700 bolt-action rifle in 2010.​Remington and the National Shooting Sports Foundation have already set the record straight on the substance of NBC's current accusation, so for the moment we will address the purely political issues involved, and NBC's history of dishonest reporting to push its political agenda.​NBC coupled its accusation against the two models of shotguns with a call for all firearms to be subject to the oversight of the Consumer Product Safety Commission, something straight out of the Brady Campaign's playbook for the last 30-odd years. Gun prohibition activists have always wanted the commission to have the power to declare all firearms inherently too unsafe to be legal for sale. The Brady outfit even called for consumer products regulations on firearms in the gun control proposals it made to President Obama in 2008. (Read More)&#8230;​​


----------



## kwflatbed

Cont:

*Protect Your Rights! Act Now to Support Legal Transportation of Firearms*​When Congress passed the Firearms Owners' Protection Act (FOPA) in 1986, one of the key provisions of the bill was intended to protect the rights of gun owners to legally transport their firearms between locations where they are legally allowed to possess them.​Unfortunately, some local jurisdictions have chosen to ignore federal law and the courts have upheld these infringements on Second Amendment rights.​H.R. 4269, introduced by U.S. Reps. Morgan Griffith (R-Va.), Ted Poe (R-Texas) and Bill Owens (D-N.Y.) would amend this provision to ensure it has the effect Congress intended.​Most states have never had a problem with this law. However, both before and after enactment of FOPA, gun owners have had serious problems lawfully travelling with their firearms in two states in particular: New York (especially New York City) and New Jersey. Rather than recognize the intention of Congress to protect the rights of Americans travelling with legally owned firearms, these jurisdictions have used overly restrictive state licensing laws to harass and prosecute travelers. (Read More)&#8230;​​_*Hunger Games Star Chides PETA*_​Gun owners and hunters are all too familiar with Hollywood elites disparaging or mis-representing firearm ownership in the U.S., so when stars of the silver screen make comments that resonate with the millions of American gun owners and hunters, it's worth highlighting.​Louisville, Kentucky native, Jennifer Lawrence, who stars in the smash hit move, _Hunger Games, _most likely caused some ears in Tinsel town to perk up with some of her recent comments. (Read More)​
​
*STATE ROUNDUP* ​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*​
*Vol. 19, No. 16 04/20/12*​
*Anti-Gunners' Hate Machine in High Gear*​
Last week, NRA held its annual convention in St. Louis, Mo. More than a dozen of the nation's most prominent political leaders spoke at our Celebration of American Values Leadership Forum, including Mitt Romney, Rick Santorum, and Newt Gingrich. As if on cue, our opponents hit the internet with a degree of venom that surprised even those of us who have tracked their most outlandish comments over the years.
While 73,740 NRA members--an all-time record--gathered in St. Louis, the Brady Campaign's chairwoman, Sarah Brady, was busy on the Twitter social media service, attacking Republicans, NRA, and the self-defense laws NRA has worked for over the last quarter-century.​​It's been a while, but we remember when Mrs. Brady used to portray her group's agenda as non-partisan, often reminding people that her husband served in the Reagan administration. And not long ago, the Brady Campaign continued the charade when it gave Democrat President Obama an "F" on gun control. Read more&#8230;​​​U.S. House of Representatives Passes Sportsmen's Heritage Act of 2012: ​
This week, H.R. 4089, the Sportsmen's Heritage Act of 2012, passed the U.S. House of Representatives by a bipartisan vote of 274 to 146. This bill will protect and enhance opportunities for recreational hunting, fishing and shooting. Read more&#8230; ​​​Feinstein Tries to Thwart National Right to Carry: ​
This week, anti-gun Senator Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) did her part to thwart passage of national Right-to-Carry laws by putting a "hold" on the National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2012, and the Respecting States' Rights and Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act of 2012. Read more&#8230;​
So Much for the Feinstein-Calderón "Spillover" Theory*: *​
Since the first few weeks of the Obama administration, America has been periodically told that the "lack" of U.S. gun control laws, particularly the now-defunct federal "assault weapon" ban of 1994-2004, is directly responsible for violence committed by Mexican drug cartels, and that the same violence will "spill over" into the United States. Read more&#8230;​
This Year's Celebration of American Values Leadership Forum a Great Success!

As mentioned above, last weekend, 73,740 NRA members--an all-time record--gathered in St. Louis to celebrate the Second Amendment and American values at NRA's 2012 Annual Meetings and Exhibits. Read more&#8230;

*STATE ROUNDUP*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT**Vol. 19, No. 17 04/27/12*​
*Rehberg Amendment to Block Unauthorized Sales Reports Advances on Capitol Hill*​
*This week, the U.S. House of Representatives Subcommittee on Commerce, Justice, Science Appropriations approved, by a vote of 30-19, an amendment offered by Rep. Denny Rehberg (R-Mont.), to prohibit the use of federal funds to carry out the BATFE's requirement that firearm dealers in the four southwestern border states file "multiple sales" reports on individuals who buy more than one detachable-magazine semi-automatic rifle of greater than .22 caliber in a five-day period.*​​*The NRA and the National Shooting Sports Foundation are *​challenging the reporting requirement in federal court, arguing that this "demand letter" program is illegal because Congress has specifically required multiple sales reports only on handguns, implicitly exempting other firearms from the requirement. And as Rep. Rehberg said after the committee's vote, if the BATFE's scheme is allowed to continue, it "could be expanded to other states using the same obscure regulatory process used to create the rule."
​*BATFE--which as part of its Operation Fast and Furious knowingly allowed straw purchasers to obtain firearms in the United States for trafficking to Mexican drug cartels--contends that the rifle reports will help the agency identify and prosecute the very same activity.*​​*So it's no coincidence that, as the House committee prepared to vote on the Rehberg amendment, the agency released new *data on firearms that were confiscated in Mexico between 2007 and 2011, and that Mexico subsequently asked the BATFE to trace. (Read more&#8230​​​*Right-to-Carry Amendment Passes in U.S. House Subcommittee on Energy and Water Appropriations:* During consideration of the fiscal year 2013 Energy and Water Development Related Agencies Appropriations bill this week, U.S. Representative Alan Nunnelee (R-Miss.) offered an amendment to allow a law-abiding citizen to legally possess firearms on Army Corps of Engineers Water Resource Development lands. The amendment passed by a voice vote. (Read more&#8230​​*Senator Heller Steadfastly Opposes Nomination of Anti-Gun Judge: U.S. Senator Dean Heller (R-Nev.) recently opposed the nomination of Clark County District Judge Elissa Cadish for the federal bench, citing his concern over her anti-gun leanings. (Read more&#8230*​​​*Rumor Control:* Reports have been circulating regarding S. 1813--a highway bill recently passed by the U.S. Senate. The story goes that this bill would allow the IRS to seize your passport and your guns if you owe more than $50,000 in back taxes. The claims are totally bogus. (Read more&#8230​​​*Harvard History Prof. Needs History Lesson:* Thirty-five words acknowledging the good uses and potential uses of guns, in an article of 7,729 words, is not necessarily better than nothing. The article, "Battleground America: One Nation Under the Gun," written by Harvard University history professor Jill LePore and published in the April 23 issue of _The New Yorker_, begins with 545 words dedicated to shootings at schools and ends with another 583 words in the same vein. Buried somewhere in the middle, LePore acknowledges that a gun "can be used to hunt an animal or to . . . prevent a crime. Enough people carrying enough guns, and with the will and the training to use them, can defend a government or topple one." (Read more&#8230​​​*Another Way to Get Involved--Join NRA's Facebook and Twitter:* Online social networking has exploded in recent years, and websites such as Facebook and Twitter have attracted millions of users. This online community fosters a connection between its users and allows distribution of user-generated content such as pictures, profiles, music, videos, and text. (Read more&#8230​
*STATE ROUNDUP (*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*​*Vol. 19, No. 18 05/04/12 *​
*U.S. House Oversight Committee Makes Case for *​*Contempt of Congress in "Fast and Furious" Investigation*​
Back in February, U.S. Rep. Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) promised to hold Attorney General Eric Holder in contempt of Congress if Holder didn't hand over Justice Department documents that had been subpoenaed as part of an ongoing investigation into the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives' now-infamous "Operation Fast and Furious" gun-walking operation. 
This week, Rep. Issa--chairman of the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee--made good on the pledge and sent out a draft Contempt Order against Holder to members of the committee. The document makes a case for holding the beleaguered U.S. Attorney General in contempt of Congress due to his ongoing refusal to cooperate with the investigation. While not actually citing Holder with contempt, the document does establish grounds for the charge.
*READ MORE >>*​
*Statement from NRA on Self-Defense Laws*
The National Rifle Association always has, and always will, advocate the passage and preservation of self-defense laws. The alternative leaves the innocent in danger.​The vast majority of states do not impose a "duty to retreat" and most Americans support laws that clarify that Common Law, common-sense right. It empowers lawful people to defend themselves, and deters would-be murderers, rapists and robbers.
*READ MORE >>*​*Election Day Advice from an Unlikely Source*
This week, the _Wednesday Journal_ unintentionally gave flawless advice to the Second Amendment's supporters about who to vote for in this year's presidential election, and why.
The little newspaper hails from Oak Park, Illinois, a Chicago suburb that banned handgun sales in 1977. For the record, from 1977 to 1984, Oak Park's murder rate rose 58 percent, while nationally, the murder rate of suburban jurisdictions dropped 13 percent. So, in 1984, Oak Park's local officials did what all ideologues do when their judgment proves flawed: they doubled down, banning handgun possession altogether.​*READ MORE >>*​
*Rumor Control: New Bill Allows IRS to Seize Your Guns?*​Reports have been circulating regarding S. 1813--a highway bill recently passed by the U.S. Senate. The story goes that this bill would allow the IRS to seize your passport and your guns if you owe more than $50,000 in back taxes. The claims are totally bogus.​Although the bill is certainly long and complex, those who suggest that the bill is anti-gun are totally misreading it.
*READ MORE >>*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*
*Vol. 19, No. 19 05/11/12*

*Eleven Wins for Gun Owners*

On Thursday, May 10, the U.S. House of Representatives passed H.R. 5326--the appropriations bill for the Departments of Commerce and Justice, Science, and Related Agencies fiscal year 2013--by a vote of 247-163.​​One of the most important ways that Congress has protected the Second Amendment is through a number of general provisions included in various appropriations bills. We are happy to report that 11 provisions to protect the Second Amendment were included in the bill.​*READ MORE >>*​
​*"Stand Your Ground" Laws Attacked Despite Broad Public Support*​​In an effort to capitalize on the Trayvon Martin shooting, this week, Reps. Raul Grijalva (D-Ariz.) and Keith Ellison (D-Minn.), co-chairs of the Congressional Progressive Caucus, threatened to offer a so-called "Trayvon Amendment" that would cut funding to states with "stand your ground" laws. The legislators quickly reversed course when they learned the motion would likely be ruled out of order.​​*READ MORE >>*​​*Media Matters Doesn't Really Matter*​​The group _Media Matters for America_ hates NRA. Few organizations have more strongly proclaimed their disdain for our right to keep and bear arms and self-protection. ​According to a recent _FoxNews.com_ op-ed piece by acclaimed author and scholar John R. Lott, Jr., in April alone, the George Soros-backed _Media Matters_ ran no fewer than 32 articles on its website attacking NRA.​*READ MORE >>*​*Statement from Chris W. Cox's on Mourdock's Wi**n*​Thanks to your votes, Richard Mourdock has won the Republican primary election for U.S. Senate in Indiana defeating 36-year incumbent, Sen. Richard Lugar. ​Since the 1990s, Sen. Lugar has become notorious for his zealous support of gun control schemes and his fervent anti-gun positions. ​*READ MORE >>*​*How Many Anti-Gun Activists Does it Take . . . ?*​. . . to sort simple statistics incorrectly? The answer is, "Just a handful of busy beavers at the Violence Policy Center (VPC)." In April, VPC posted a press release on its website titled "Massachusetts Has Lowest Gun Death Rate in Nation," the gist of which is that states with lower gun ownership and stronger gun control laws had the lowest rates of gun-related death in 2009, and vice versa. ​*READ MORE >>*​*Major Victory for Hunters and Sportsmen in Iowa *
​*Governor Branstad Announces Lifting of Iowa Traditional Ammo Ban*​On Friday, May 10, Governor Terry Branstad announced that he will nullify the traditional ammunition ban in Iowa. In July 2011, the Iowa Natural Resources Commission imposed the ban--after the topic was debated and resoundingly rejected by the legislature--following the enactment of the first dove-hunting season since 1918. The NRC slipped in the ban on the use of all traditional ammunition while setting bag limits and other regulations with regard to the reenacted Iowa dove-hunting season.​*READ MORE >>*​​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*​*Vol. 19, No. 20 05/18/12*​
_Please forward this information to your family, friends, and fellow gun owners!_​
*House Leadership Demands Cooperation from Holder on "Fast and Furious"*
On May 18, U.S. House Speaker John Boehner (R-Ohio), Majority Leader Eric Cantor (R-Va.), and Majority Whip Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.), joined House Oversight and Government Reform Committee Chairman Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) in sending a letter to U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder demanding full cooperation with the ongoing Congressional investigation into the infamous "Fast and Furious" operation, and the tragic death of Border Patrol Agent Brian Terry.
According to a press release by Rep. Boehner, the letter asserts that the Department of Justice has not sufficiently complied with a Congressional subpoena seeking answers on the operation, and questions whether false information that was provided-- and later withdrawn--"was part of a broader effort by your Department to obstruct a Congressional investigation."

The letter states that, "two key questions remain unanswered: first, who on your leadership team was informed of the reckless tactics used in Fast & Furious prior to Agent Terry's murder; and, second, did your leadership team mislead or misinform Congress in response to a Congressional subpoena?"
*READ MORE >>*​
*Sen. Moran Leads Efforts Against U.N. Gun Ban Treaty--Restriction on Funding for U.N. Treaty Passes U.S. House Committee*
By now, every gun owner concerned about the future of our right to keep and bear arms is aware that the international gun eradication movement has been working for more than a decade to achieve a U.N. Arms Trade Treaty that would cover not only tanks, helicopters, and other heavy weapons, but also rifles, shotguns and handguns. 

As called for by a resolution adopted by the U.N. General Assembly in 2009, a conference will be held in July 2012, in New York City, to draft the treaty's language. On a parallel track, the ridiculously named Preparatory Committee for the United Nations Conference to Review Progress Made in the Implementation of the Programme of Action to Prevent, Combat and Eradicate the Illicit Trade in Small Arms and Light Weapons in All Its Aspects--held its most recent Preparatory Conference in New York earlier this year.
​*READ MORE >>*​​
*Coalition of Attorneys General Urge Passage of National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity*
*LEGO Gun Book Causes Online Tizzy*
​As we reported last November, the ongoing effort to fully vindicate the fundamental, individual right to carry a concealed handgun for self-defense took a major step forward with House passage of H.R. 822, the "National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011." The bill, sponsored by Reps. Cliff Stearns (R-Fla.) and Heath Shuler (D-N.C.), has 245 cosponsors and was approved in the U.S. House of Representatives by an overwhelming bipartisan vote of 272-154.

After passage in the House, the bill was sent to the Senate, where it remains. Since November, the Senate has failed to take any significant action on the bill.
Parents preoccupied with creating a conflict-free Utopia for their kids would seem to have little to fear from a Danish toy maker, an ingenious and enterprising British youth, and a small San Francisco publishing company. Yet this trio causes much handwringing in the May 16th edition of "The Mommy Files," an online parenting blog published by the _San Francisco Chronicle_. 

The source of the anxiety is _LEGO Heavy Weapons_, a guide to building toy guns out of LEGOs. The author is Jack Streat, a 17-year-old resident of the United Kingdom, and the book is published by the San Francisco imprint No Starch.
*READ MORE >>*​​
​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT*​*Vol. 19, No. 21 05/25/12*​_Please forward this information to your family, friends, and fellow gun owners!_​
*Tester-Moran Amendment to Block Use of Taxpayer Money to Lobby for UN Gun Ban Passes by Voice Vote*

As we reported last week, every gun owner concerned about the future of our Right to Keep and Bear Arms should be aware that the United Nations and the global gun eradication movement are attempting to eliminate our Second Amendment freedoms by drafting a U.N. Arms Trade Treaty. This treaty would cover tanks, helicopters, and other heavy weapons but could also include civilian rifles, shotguns and handguns. The treaty's language will be finalized by the U.N. this July during a four week conference. 
*READ MORE >>*​​
*Dust Off the Old Stuff--VPC Tries to Revive "Guns and Cars" and "Consumer Products" Nonsense*
In the 1990s, it was common for anti-gun activists to predict that firearm-related deaths--suicides, murders, self-defense shootings by private citizens, shootings by law enforcement officers, and accidents combined--would soon outnumber motor vehicle accident deaths.
*READ MORE >>*​*Celebrating Memorial Day *

This weekend, our country will celebrate Memorial Day. We'll cook out, relax, and visit with friends and family. But this holiday weekend is about more than barbeques, swimming pools, and family get-togethers. As we celebrate the Memorial Day weekend, let us keep in mind what we are "celebrating"--those who made the ultimate sacrifice to ensure that Americans, and people around the world, would be able to reap the benefits of freedom. 
We should remember, too, the one freedom that we as Americans enjoy -- the one that protects all our other freedoms -- the Second Amendment. Those who fought and died on the battlefield did so to protect our country, our way of life, and our freedom. It is now our calling, and our responsibility, to ensure that future generations never fail to realize how blessed we are to live in the United States, a country whose Constitution guarantees its citizens' freedom, including our Right to Keep and Bear Arms. 
*READ MORE >>*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​​​*Note to "Media Matters": Integrity Matters*​With many independent voters still undecided in the presidential election, May 30th was as good a time as any for Media Matters and the Violence Policy Center to try to push those independents toward the groups' own fringe territory.​They did so with the "end justifies the means" attitude that's typical of how they and their political allies pursue their goals. Media Matters is a George Soros-funded propaganda operation that describes itself as "a progressive research and information center dedicated to . . . correcting conservative misinformation." The Violence Policy Center was founded (and is still led) by a former activist with the National Coalition to Ban Handguns, who made his political orientation known by initially naming his group the New Right Watch. We think that evaluating the credibility of these groups can help illuminate voters' decision-making process this year.​*READ MORE >>*​
​*U.S. Investigators Not Alone in Condemning "Fast and Furious" *​Today, the _Los Angeles Times_ reports that U.S. congressional investigators seeking information on the "Fast and Furious" debacle are not alone in condemning this now-infamous program.​Confirming what has already been admitted by U.S. officials, Arturo Sarukhan, Mexico's ambassador to the U.S., commented earlier in the week, "Mexico was never apprised how the operation would be designed and implemented." Mr. Sarukhan added,"Regardless of whether this was or was not the intent or the design of Fast and Furious, the thinking that you can let guns walk across the border and maintain operational control of those weapons is really an outstanding lack of understanding of how these criminal organizations are operating on both sides of our common borders."​*READ MORE >>*​
​*After 13 Years, Ninth Circuit Nordyke Ruling Allows Gun Shows On Alameda County Fairgrounds*​On June 1, 2012 an _en banc_ panel of the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals issued its ruling in _Nordyke v. King_. ​The Court ruled that it would hold the County to its concession that the gun show promoter plaintiffs could hold a gun show on the Alameda County fairgrounds property, so long as the guns were secured to the exhibit tables with a wire cable.​In essence, Alameda County blinked. There is a dispute between the parties about exactly when that happened, but after years of maintaining that its ordinance prohibited gun shows entirely, the County decided it would rather switch its position than continue to fight the lawsuit. The _en banc_ panel jumped on that position in reaching its decision.​*READ MORE >>*​
​*Watch the Latest Grassroots News Minute*​​​*WATCH MORE VIDEOS >>*​
​*Louisiana Pro-Gun Constitutional Amendment Passes State Legislature*​
​*Right to Keep and Bear Arms Constitutional Amendment Will be on the Ballot in November*​​The Louisiana Senate has passed Senate Bill 303, a constitutional amendment protecting the Right to Keep and Bear Arms, by a 34 to 4 vote. This bill passed in the state House by a 77 to 22 vote last week and will now be placed on the ballot in November for voters to ratify. If approved by voters, it will be the most forceful and comprehensive pro-Second Amendment state constitutional amendment in the nation. Forty-four other states have provisions in their constitutions protecting the Right to Keep and Bear Arms. ​*READ MORE >>*​​*Rumor Control: *​*We Give You the Truth About the Shotgun Ban*​​NRA-ILA has received many inquiries about blog posts concerning a proposed shotgun import ban, and about the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives' solicitation of public comments about this issue.​​While this outrageous proposal clearly and convincingly demonstrates the Obama administration's anti-gun agenda, it is not breaking news; the comment period expired more than a year ago. NRA filed extensive comments opposing the ban. In addition, an appropriations amendment to block the new ban became law in November.​​​*READ MORE >>*​


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://homelandsecurityus.com/archives/6048#more-6048

*Disarming American citizens, could it ever happen? Interesting quote (in above article) from President Obama.....""I just want you to know that we are working on it. We have to go through a few processes, but under the radar."*


----------



## kwflatbed

*News & Issues*

*06-09-2012*

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*News & Issues*
This Weeks Updates

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*Grassroots Alert: Vol. 19, No. 25 06/22/2012*

Posted on June 22, 2012

http://www.nraila.org/get-involved-...roots-alerts/2012/vol-19,-no-25-06222012.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

News and Updates for this week:

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/news-from-nra-ila.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*Grassroots Alert: *
*News & Issues*

*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 28 07/13/2012
http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 29 07/20/2012
*News & Issues*

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 30 07/27/2012
U.N. ATT Conference Comes to an Impasse

The Conference on the United Nations Arms Trade Treaty (U.N. ATT) has broken down and will not report a draft treaty to the member nations.

This is a big victory for American gun owners, and the NRA is being widely credited for killing the U.N. ATT.

For nearly 20 years, the NRA has worked tirelessly to warn American gun owners about the United Nations' efforts to undermine the constitutional rights of law-abiding American gun owners by putting in place international controls on small arms.

NRA became a recognized Non-Governmental Organization (NGO) and has monitored all U.N. activities that could impact on our Second Amendment rights. As a result, NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre testified before the U.N. (2012 remarks, 2011 remarks) making it clear that the NRA would fight any international treaty that included civilian arms.

NRA worked with our allies in the U.S. Congress and successfully assembled strong bipartisan opposition to any treaty that adversely impacts the Second Amendment. On two occasions NRA was successful in convincing a majority of the U.S. Senate to sign letters to President Obama that made it clear that any treaty that included civilian arms was not going to be ratified by the U.S. Senate.

Yesterday (July 26), Sen. Jerry Moran (R-Kan.) gathered the signatures of 51 Senators on a letter to President Obama and Secretary of State Clinton opposing any treaty that infringes on our rights.

*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2012/nra-stops-un-arms-trade-treaty.aspx*

*In the News*

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/in-the-news.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 31 08/03/2012
On July 30th, U.S. Sen. Frank Lautenberg (D-N.J.) and U.S. Rep. Carolyn McCarthy (D-N.Y.) introduced legislation that would impose sweeping new--and not so new--restrictions on ammunition sales.

The bills, S. 3458 and H.R. 6241, are known as the "Stop Online Ammunition Sales Act." The bill itself has four elements: (1) A federal licensing requirement for ammunition sellers; (2) Recordkeeping on all ammunition sales; (3) Reporting of all sales of more than 1,000 rounds of ammunition to anyone without a federal firearms license within five consecutive business days; and (4) A photo identification requirement for all non-licensees buying ammunition, "effectively banning the online or mail order purchase of ammo by regular civilians."

The two lawmakers' contempt for "regular civilians" is nothing new, and neither are the first two of the requirements they propose. Starting in 1968, ammunition dealers had to have licenses from the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms, and also had to keep records of purchasers. The recordkeeping requirement on .22 caliber rimfire ammunition was so burdensome that it was repealed in 1982. Congress did away with the remaining licensing and recordkeeping provisions as part of the "Firearms Owners' Protection Act of 1986" after the BATF itself said the restrictions had "no substantial law enforcement value."

*http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...-gun-lawmakers-push-ammunition-sales-ban.aspx*

*News & Issues*

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 32 08/10/2012
*Mexican Drug Cartel Used "Fast and Furious" Gun in Failed Assassination Plot*

Just when you think the news about the disastrous "Fast and Furious" gun-walking operation can't possibly get any worse, a U.S. government report has disclosed that Mexican drug cartel operatives used a firearm from the infamous scheme in a failed attempt to assassinate a high-ranking Mexican law enforcement official.

According to a recent Daily Caller article, the gun "was seized in Tijuana in connection with a drug cartel's conspiracy to kill the police chief of Tijuana, Baja California, who later became the Juárez police chief."

An August 6, El Paso Times article gives further details:

The firearm was found Feb. 25, 2010, during an arrest of a criminal cell associated with Teodoro "El Teo" García Simental and Raydel "El Muletas" López Uriarte, allies of the Sinaloa cartel.

Tijuana police said they arrested four suspects in March 2010 in connection with a failed attempt to take out Julián Leyzaola, and that the suspects allegedly confessed to conspiring to assassinate the police chief on orders from Tijuana cartel leaders.

The firearm in question was traced back to the "Fast and Furious" operation.

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...furious-gun-in-failed-assassination-plot.aspx

*News & Issues*

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 33 08/17/2012

*House Committee Files Suit Against Holder*

This week, the U.S. House of Representatives Committee on Oversight and Government Reform filed a civil lawsuit seeking to circumvent President Obama's executive privilege claim and force the Department of Justice to hand over subpoenaed documents.

The filing is a follow-up to a June 28 resolution holding Attorney General Eric H. Holder, Jr. in contempt of Congress for failing to turn over subpoenaed documents about his department's response to the disastrous "Fast and Furious" operation by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. The resolution passed by a bipartisan vote of 255 to 67.

Obama administration officials and the Department of Justice had openly defied the committee's legitimate requests for documents regarding one of the most deadly and disastrous fiascos in the history of American law enforcement, one which claimed the lives of Border Patrol agent Brian Terry and I.C.E. agent Jaime Zapata. And in a historically unprecedented maneuver, President Obama claimed executive privilege to justify withholding Justice Department deliberations from a congressional subpoena.

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2012/house-committee-files-suit-against-holder.aspx

*In the News*

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/in-the-news.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 34 08/24/2012

​*"Fast and Furious" Failure Fosters Favoritism for Finagling Fed*​​Fox News, the Washington Post, the L.A. Times, and The Hill are all over this one, as they should be. It seems that BATFE's William McMahon, who, as the agency's Assistant Deputy Director for Field Operations approved its catastrophic and deadly "Fast and Furious" operation, is being allowed to receive his six-figure federal paycheck for nearly half a year, while working full-time as investment bank J. P. Morgan's executive director for global security and investments in the Philippines.​​As the Washington Post reports, "McMahon was one of five ATF officials recently singled out in a congressional report on the botched gun operation. The report alleged that McMahon knew that no safeguards were in place to prevent a large number of guns from getting into Mexico, but he made no effort to stop them." Fox News says "The [double-dipping, two-paycheck] arrangement allows McMahon to retire [from the BATFE] in December with a full government pension."​​http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ure-fosters-favoritism-for-finagling-fed.aspx​​*News & Issues*​​http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 35 08/31/2012

*GOP Adopts Strongly Pro-Gun Platform*

As each party does every four years as part of their national conventions, this week, the Republican Party adopted its platform detailing the general beliefs and policy positions of the party.

Included in the 2012 Republican platform is a strong statement of support for the individual right to keep and bear arms, which goes beyond a generic statement of support for the Second Amendment and includes specific statements on key issues of concern to gun owners.

The inclusion of specific issues, such as the right to self-defense, opposition to the semi-auto ban, and support for interstate Right-to-Carry reciprocity makes this the most pro-Second Amendment position ever included in a major party platform. The NRA commends the GOP for taking a strong and unambiguous stance in support of our fundamental, individual right to keep and bear arms.

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2012/gop-adopts-strongly-pro-gun-platform.aspx

*News & Issues*

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 37 09/14/2012

*As Terrorists Murder Americans Overseas, Brady Campaign Not Sure America is Greatest Nation on Earth*

If there's one thing Brady Campaign president Dan Gross learned from the days when he worked for an ad agency, it's that you have to tailor your message to your audience. So when Gross was writing his most recent commentary for the America-bashing Huffington Post website, it was only natural that he would try to stir up support for gun control by speaking in terms America-bashers were sure to understand.

So, on Thursday, two days after four Americans--Ambassador Christopher Stevens, Foreign Service information officer Sean Smith, and former Navy SEALs Glen Doherty and Tyrone Woods--were murdered by America-haters in Libya, Gross said that those of us who think that America is the greatest nation on Earth should prove it--by imposing more gun control.

*News & Issues*
http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 38 09/21/2012

*DOJ "Fast and Furious" Report Hits Hard--But Pulls Punches on Holder*

The Department of Justice Inspector General's report on the "Fast and Furious" scandal was released this week, and while it found 14 officials from the department and its Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco Firearms and Explosives responsible for the reckless program, it failed, unfortunately, to hold Attorney General Eric H. Holder, Jr. responsible for the actions of those under his supervision. 

The report provides a valuable account of the operation and the department's response, concluding that the operation "quickly grew into an investigation that lacked realistic objectives, did not have appropriate supervision within ATF or the U.S. Attorney's Office, and failed to adequately assess the public safety consequences" of letting guns flow freely into Mexico.

Even the New York Times, one of the leading media supporters of President Obama and an avid opponent of gun owners' rights, said in an editorial that "The recklessness of federal officials in their harebrained scheme to assist in illegal gunrunning to Mexican drug cartels was laid bare in a scathing report by the Justice Department's inspector general. ...Something as half baked as Operation Fast and Furious should never have been concocted in the name of law enforcement."

But the report also begs the question of who is actually in charge at the Department of Justice if such a program can be conducted for more a year, supposedly without the knowledge or approval of senior officials and the Attorney General himself.

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...rt-hits-hard-but-pulls-punches-on-holder.aspx

*NRA-ILA Recommends*

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 39 09/28/2012​
​*Grades and Endorsements Available October 1st on NRA-PVF Site!*​​This year's elections may well be the most important in your voting lifetime! The stakes are enormously high, and you need to be fully informed. For up-to-the-minute campaign information, and to see what you can do to help elect pro-Second Amendment candidates, visit the NRA-Political Victory Fund (NRA-PVF) website, www.NRAPVF.org. ​​This official NRA campaign site will serve as your one-stop campaign reference guide this election season. The site is loaded with all of the critical information you'll need to make informed decisions on Election Day, November 6. Included on the site are news stories, articles from NRA's magazines, NRA-PVF press releases, and, starting October 1st, a complete listing of NRA-PVF candidate grades and endorsements!​​http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...s-available-october-1st-on-nra-pvf-site!.aspx​​​
*In the News*

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/in-the-news.aspx


----------



## 7costanza




----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 40 10/05/2012

The National Rifle Association's Political Victory Fund has announced its endorsement of Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan for President and Vice President. NRA's Executive Vice President, Wayne LaPierre, and NRA-ILA Executive Director, Chris W. Cox, made the announcement this week in Fishersville, Virginia, during a rally with both Gov. Mitt Romney (R) and Rep. Paul Ryan (R-Wisc.) in attendance. Also attending, and performing at the press conference, was country music superstar and NRA Life Member Trace Adkins.

"Virginia is ground zero--the front line of this election. This is where the race could be won or lost. This is where the difference can be made. This is where gun owners must make that difference." said LaPierre.

"Today, we live in an America that is getting harder to recognize every day, led by a President who mocks our values, belittles our faith, and is threatened by our freedom." said Cox. "So on behalf of the four million men and women of the National Rifle Association, representing tens of millions of NRA supporters, it is my honor to announce the NRA's endorsement of Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan for President and Vice President of the United States."

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ul-ryan-for-president-and-vice-president.aspx

*In the News*
http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/in-the-news.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 41 10/12/2012
*25 Days Until Election Day-What (More!) Can You Do?*

In 25 days we will go to the polls in what will almost surely be the most important election of our lifetimes. Other than voting on Election Day (or voting early or via absentee ballot), what more should gun owners do? The answer is very simple--volunteer to work on pro-gun candidates' campaigns to turn out supportive voters on Election Day, November 6. 

While we know NRA members and gun owners are reliable voters, the same can't be said for others. With that said, our pro-gun candidates are going to have to rely on gun owners' activism to ensure that voters who support them are contacted and actually go and vote on November 6. Voting on Election Day is the ultimate form of volunteerism. But turning out supportive voters won't happen by accident. Here are some activities with which you can assist that can spell the difference between victory and defeat on Election Day:
*READ MORE >>*

*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...til-election-day-what-(more!)-can-you-do.aspx*

*News & Issues*

*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 42 10/19/2012​
​*The Biggest Threat in an Obama Second Term*​​There are many ways a second term for President Barack Obama threatens the rights of gun owners. He wants to bring back the 1994 semi-auto ban; his administration has already imposed an illegal registration scheme on certain rifle sales; and there is no way to know how far he would go to use his executive powers to curb our rights if he didn't have to face reelection. ​​But without a doubt, the biggest threat would be his potential appointments to the Supreme Court, as highlighted in a new advertisement unveiled this week by the NRA Political Victory Fund. ​​We already know the kind of jurists Obama will appoint. Even before joining the Supreme Court, Elena Kagan and Sonia Sotomayor proved their opposition to the most basic rights protected by the Second Amendment. ​​But this past week, we had the opportunity to get a peek into the legal mind of another Supreme Court justice who recently opposed our rights, and his comments tell us a great deal about what would happen if the majority of the court shared those views.​​*READ MORE >>*​​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2012/the-biggest-threat-in-an-obama-second-term.aspx*​
*News & Issues*

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 43 10/26/2012
*With Just 11 Days Until Election Day, Make Sure You're "All In!"*

In 11 days we will go to the polls in what will almost surely be the most important election of our lifetimes. We all know that a second term for President Barack Obama would threaten the rights of gun owners in numerous, far-reaching ways. In last Tuesday's presidential debate, President Obama said that he supported a ban on "assault weapons" and implied that he supports restrictions on "cheap handguns" too. The biggest threat, however, would be his potential appointments to the Supreme Court. The future of our Second Amendment rights is clearly on the line. 

So, how do we ensure that our Second Amendment rights will be preserved in the future? Quite simply, we *vote for pro-gun candidates on November 6!* This year, the stakes are too high to leave our civic duty and patriotic responsibility to "the other guy." *Please be sure you "Vote Freedom First!" on Tuesday, November 6,* and urge your family, friends, and fellow firearm owners to do the same. 

Other than voting on Election Day (or voting early or by absentee ballot), what more should gun owners do? The answer is very simple--volunteer to work on pro-gun candidates' campaigns to turn out supportive voters on Election Day, *November 6*.

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...l-election-day,-make-sure-you're-all-in!.aspx

*News & Issues*

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 44 11/02/2012

In professional football, there was a time when it was considered unsportsmanlike to run up a score against an opponent. Once victory in a game was assured, a coach would pull the first string off the field and send in the bench-warmers to get some experience while running out the clock.

But that was a long time ago, and this ain't football--Victory on Election Day is by no means assured.

On the one hand, national and state polls show that Gov. Mitt Romney has gained ground on President Barack Obama since their first debate several weeks ago. The administration's disgraceful response to the murder of Ambassador Chris Stevens, State Department information specialist Sean Smith, and former Navy SEALS Glen Doherty and Ty Woods in Libya--which Obama made worse by referring to their deaths as "bumps in the road"--has caused even some of his previous supporters to question his agenda and his judgment. Moreover, as Daniel Greenfield wrote recently, many voters are just plain tired of being fed an endless stream of Obama's empty slogans.

*READ MORE >>*
*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2012/on-election-day,-send-a-message.aspx*

*News & Issues*
*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 45 11/09/2012

*Obama Administration Endorses New U.N. Arms Trade Treaty Negotiations*

Just as NRA warned would happen, following the election, the Obama administration has moved forward with its plans to support a United Nations Arms Trade Treaty. On Wednesday November 7, the U.S. Mission to the U.N. made clear its support for renewed ATT negotiations, casting a vote in favor of resolution A/C.1/67/L.11. The resolution calls for a "Final United Nations Conference on the Arms Trade Treaty" to be held in New York City from March 18-28.

Undeterred by the failure of July's U.N. Conference on the ATT, in recent months the global civilian disarmament groups and their patron governments have been working nonstop to revive the treaty. Most visible were the attempts made by participants at the Second Review Conference of the UN Programme of Action on Small Arms and Light Weapons. At the conference, U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon used his time to state, "an arms trade treaty is long overdue&#8230; I urge you to redouble efforts to agree on a robust 'ATT' as soon as possible."

*READ MORE >>*

*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...es-new-un-arms-trade-treaty-negotiations.aspx*

*News & Issues*

*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 46 11/16/2012

​*U.S. Senator Moran Reaffirms Senate Opposition to U.N. Arms Trade Treaty*​​As we recently reported and warned would happen, following the election, the Obama administration moved forward with its plans to support a United Nations Arms Trade Treaty. On Wednesday, November 7--the day after Election Day--the U.S. Mission to the U.N. made clear its support for renewed ATT negotiations, casting a vote in favor of a resolution that calls for a "Final United Nations Conference on the Arms Trade Treaty" to be held in New York City from March 18-28.​​In response to President Obama's acknowledged intent to resume negotiating an ATT, this week, U.S. Sen. Jerry Moran (R-Kan.) reiterated the grave concern that he and fellow pro-gun senators have regarding the dangers posed to Americans' Second Amendment rights by a U.N. ATT.​​In a press release on Thursday, Moran said, "On July 26 of this year, 50 of my Senate colleagues joined me in sending a powerful message to the Obama administration: A U.N. Arms Trade Treaty that does not protect our firearm freedoms will fail in the Senate. Our bipartisan warning to President Obama and Secretary Clinton demonstrated clear and sufficient opposition to ratification of a treaty that in any way restricts the rights of law-abiding American gun owners. When the U.N. Conference dissolved this summer without a treaty, it was clearly a positive conclusion for American gun owners and I'm glad we were able to steer the Administration toward this outcome."​​*READ MORE >>*​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...enate-opposition-to-un-arms-trade-treaty.aspx*​
​*Bill Advances to Stop EPA from Regulating Your Ammunition--Contact Your U.S. Senators in Support of S. 3525, the "Sportsmen's Act of 2012"*​​When Congress reconvened this week, one of the first items the U.S. Senate voted on was S. 3525, "The Sportsmen's Act of 2012." As we reported last week, S. 3525 is an essential piece of legislation focused on the expansion and enhancement of hunting, recreational fishing and shooting on federal public land. But it's more than that.​​Of critical importance is the fact that, in addition to promoting land access, S. 3525 would amend the "Toxic Substances Control Act" to prevent this and future administrations from using the Environmental Protection Agency to eliminate the right of hunters, shooters and anglers to use traditional ammunition and fishing tackle. The bill would amend the law to clarify that the EPA does not have the authority to regulate shot, bullets or sport fishing equipment.​​*READ MORE >>*​*http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...t-of-s-3525,-the-sportsmen's-act-of-2012.aspx*​​*News & Issues*​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 47 11/30/2012
​*You Must Act Now to Stop EPA from Regulating Your Ammunition*​​Just over two weeks ago, the U.S. Senate voted 84-12 to advance S. 3525, "The Sportsmen's Act of 2012." However, this week, by a 50-41 vote, the bill suffered a setback when the Senate failed to clear a procedural hurdle and move on to finish work on the bill. There is still time to get this critically important legislation passed, but you must act now! ​​S. 3525 is an essential piece of legislation focused on the expansion and enhancement of hunting, recreational fishing and shooting on federal public land. But it's more than that.​​Of critical importance is the fact that, in addition to promoting land access, S. 3525 would amend the "Toxic Substances Control Act" to prevent this and future administrations from using the Environmental Protection Agency to eliminate the right of hunters, shooters and anglers to use traditional ammunition and fishing tackle. The bill would amend the law to clarify that the EPA does not have the authority to regulate shot, bullets or sport fishing equipment.​​*READ MORE >>*​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...stop-epa-from-regulating-your-ammunition.aspx*​
​*Brady Campaign Batting Zero*​​In an op-ed that ran this week on the left-wing Huffington Post web site, the Brady Campaign's Dan Gross tried to make the case that the NRA is a weak political force. He based his claims on a study done by the Sunlight Foundation that measured money spent in the election against races won and lost. Because the NRA spent money on important, highly contested races in which we could make a difference, rather than simply backing sure winners, the score NRA received was low. However, in his effort to claim that this means the NRA is without real power or influence, Gross left out a few important facts.​​*READ MORE >>*​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2012/brady-campaign-batting-zero.aspx*​​*News & Issues*​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Bob Costas interrupts football game *​*to bash American gun owners*​
​
When celebrities and media personalities attempt to plumb the depths of our social consciousness, the result is rarely pretty. Such was the case Sunday night when NBC sportscaster Bob Costas shamelessly tried to capitalize on the recent and tragic murder-suicide involving the NFL's Jovan Belcher to score personal political points against law-abiding gun owners.

For anyone who missed it, in his halftime segment during Sunday night's NFL game between the Dallas Cowboy and the Philadelphia Eagles, Costas hit his captive audience of football fans over the head with this absurd rant:

_You want some actual perspective on this? Well, a bit of it comes from the Kansas City-based writer Jason Whitlock with whom I do not always agree, but who today said it so well that we may as well just quote or paraphrase from the end of his article..._

_Handguns do not enhance our safety. They exacerbate our flaws, tempt us to escalate arguments, and bait us into embracing confrontation rather than avoiding it. In the coming days, Jovan Belcher's actions, and their possible connection to football, will be analyzed. Who knows?_

_But here, wrote Jason Whitlock, is what I believe. If Jovan Belcher didn't possess a gun, he and Kasandra Perkins would both be alive today._

Only a media elitist, living a cloistered life inside the NBC newsroom, could let loose with such a woefully ignorant, ill-timed and irresponsible statement. Furthermore, the fact that Costas tried to partially hide behind a fellow journalist borders on cowardice.

According to criminologist Gary Kleck, 2.5 million Americans use firearms to defend their lives and the lives of their loved ones each year. The obvious truth is that if Bob Costas and his gun-ban buddies at NBC had their way, many of these innocent men and women would not be alive today.

Seemingly, Costas has absolutely no knowledge of the fact that good men and women - and oftentimes, the physically weakest among us - rely on firearms as the only reasonable means of protecting themselves from would-be murderers, rapists and thugs.

Take the case of the elderly woman in Sarasota, Florida, who, earlier this year, used a handgun to fend off an attacker who broke through her kitchen window. "I was fearful of my life," the grandmother tearfully told a 911 operator after she fired two shots at the intruder, causing him to flee.

Or the case of a young Oklahoma mother, who used a firearm to successfully defend herself and her three-month-old baby this past New Year's Eve from a man armed with a 12-inch hunting knife who kicked in her door and came straight for her and her child.

On the other hand, consider the tragic reality of Bob Costas' and Jason Whitlock's gun-ban utopia.

In 2007, Amanda Collins was a student at the University of Nevada, Reno. Although she possessed a legal permit to carry a handgun, the university prohibited her from doing so on campus property.

Late one night, after taking a mid-term exam, Collins was attacked and brutally raped in a campus parking garage located just 100 yards from a police station. And although she escaped with her life that night, another young woman abducted near the same campus would not be so lucky.

Brianna Denison had been staying with a friend during winter break when she went missing in the middle of the night. After a frantic, four-week search, authorities finally found Brianna's naked, frozen body, crudely hidden underneath a discarded Christmas tree. She had been kidnapped, raped and strangled to death - savaged by the same monster who attacked Amanda in the parking garage just a few months earlier.

As is often the case with media talking heads, it's doubtful that Bob Costas has any real understanding of the recklessness of his statements. However, ignorance is never a good excuse, and that's especially true for someone like Bob Costas, who prides himself on being a responsible journalist.

Bob Costas offended millions of law-abiding, gun-owning football fans with his gun-ban rant. He not only owes every one of us an apology, but also a promise that, in the future, he'll stick to doing what he's paid very well to do: talk about sports.

_Chris W. Cox is the Executive Director of the National Rifle Association Institute for Legislative Action (NRA-ILA) and serves as the organization's chief lobbyist._

*This article originally appeared as an Op-Ed on The Daily Caller. *
*Read more:* http://dailycaller.com/2012/12/03/bob-costas-interrupts-football-game-to-bash-american-gun-owners/#ixzz2E1MF3Bgp

Jason Whitlock, the Kansas City sportswriter who inspired Bob Costas' anti-gun rant, is now claiming "the NRA is the new KKK." Ridiculous!

*Columnist Who Inspired Bob Costas Drops New Bomb: 'The NRA Is the New KKK' | NewsBusters.org*
newsbusters.org
Kansas City sportswriter Jason Whitlock loves to stoke controversy. So after he blamed Jovan Belcher's murder-suicide on the "gun culture" -- inspiring NBC Sports lecturer Bob Costas -- in an interview with Roland Martin, he added fuel to the fire by claiming "the NRA is the new KKK."

http://newsbusters.org/blogs/tim-gr...nspired-bob-costas-drops-new-bomb-nra-new-kkk


----------



## LGriffin

*A United Nations Gun Control Treaty will Supersede Our Second Amendment Rights*


*After the Japanese decimated our fleet in Pearl Harbor Dec 7, 1941, They could have sent their troop ships and carriers directly to California To finish what they started. The prediction from our Chief of Staff was we would not be able to stop a*
* Massive invasion until they reached the Mississippi River. **So, why did they not invade? After the war, the remaining Japanese generals and admirals were asked that question. Their answer&#8230;&#8230;They know that almost every home had guns and the Americans knew how to use them..*
* The world's largest army&#8230;. America's hunters! I had never thought about this&#8230;.A blogger added up the deer license sales in just a handful of states and Arrived at a striking conclusion:*
* There were over 600,000 hunters this season in the state of Wisconsin .. Allow me to restate that number. Over the last several months, Wisconsin 's hunters became the eighth Largest army in the world. More men under arms than in Iran .. More than in France and Germany combined. These men deployed to the woods of a single American state to hunt With firearms, and no one was killed. That number pales in comparison to the 750,000 who hunted the woods of Pennsylvania and Michigan's 700,000 hunters All of whom have now returned home. Toss in a quarter million hunters in West Virginia and it literally Establishes the fact that the hunters of those four states alone Would comprise the largest army in the world.*
* The point?*
* America will forever be safe from foreign invasion with that kind of home-grown firepower. Hunting - it's not just a way to fill the freezer. It's a matter of national security. *
*That's why all enemies, foreign and domestic, including the Obama White House want to see US Disarmed*​_*Food for thought when next we consider gun control*_​​​*ANY QUESTIONS?*​​​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA to 'push back' soon, sources say*

By James Rosen
Published December 18, 2012
FoxNews.com










Dec. 17, 2012: Protesters rally against the National Rifle Association on Capitol Hill in Washington. (AP)
Amid the tidal wave of shock and grief that followed the mass murder at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Conn., the gun-control lobby immediately launched a well-coordinated campaign to pressure Congress and the Obama administration into enacting stricter regulation of guns and rifles.
These forces -- led by New York Mayor Michael Bloomberg, Rep. Carolyn McCarthy, D-N.Y., and Sen. Dianne Feinstein, D-Calif. -- had the playing field largely to themselves.
That is soon to change.
Sources close to the issue tell Fox News that the National Rifle Association -- which has remained silent since the shooting, chiefly to allow for a proper period for mourning -- will soon start to "push back" against the gun-control lobby.
"If we're going to have a conversation, then let's have a comprehensive conversation," said one industry source. "If we're going to talk about the Second Amendment, then let's also talk about the First Amendment, and Hollywood, and the video games that teach young kids how to shoot heads.
"If you really want to stop incidents like this," the source continued, "passing one more law is not going to do a damn thing. Columbine happened when? In 1999. Smack in the middle of the original assault-weapons ban."
Indications that the NRA will soon end its period of self-imposed post-Newtown silence came after Feinstein announced her plan to introduce an updated version of the assault-weapons ban that she steered to passage in 1994, and which expired a decade later.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/12/18/nra-to-push-back-soon-sources-say/#ixzz2FRDCTAlf


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

If they cave I swear they'll never get another nickle from me.


----------



## pahapoika

honestly don't know how they can "push back".

channel 5 on-line is showing how many gun permits are issued in each town !!!

like their trying to shame the local chief for issuing them or something.

and Marsha is going on the attack for even more stricter Mass. gun laws.

the Dems will not waste this opportunity and they'll do it on the backs of dead children.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Some states are "lost" and will continue to be until we get a court order to make things right. On the Federal level though we have alot of leverage if the NRA keeps its backbone....


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA sees surge in membership after Connecticut school shooting*

Published December 19, 2012
FoxNews.com
The National Rifle Association, while staying mostly quiet in the immediate aftermath of the mass shooting in Connecticut, has registered an average of 8,000 new members a day since the tragedy, an NRA source told Fox News.
While this broadly aligns with trends seen after similar incidents in the past, the surge in membership this time is said to dwarf past trends.
The source, based on his access to an internal memo prepared by the organization's membership division, said both the number of individual contributions to the NRA and their average amount have risen significantly in this period.
Amid the uptick, the NRA is planning what it describes as a "major" news conference on Friday. In its first public statement since last week's shooting, issued Tuesday by an aide to NRA President Wayne LaPierre, the organization also conveyed condolences to the murder victims' families and expressed the group's willingness to offer "meaningful contributions to help make sure this never happens again."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/12/19/nra-sees-surge-in-membership-after-connecticut-school-shooting/#ixzz2FY9i4DxF


----------



## kwflatbed

*Friday 12 21 12*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 49 12/21/2012

​*The Battle is Not Coming--It is Here! You Must Remain Engaged!*​​NRA initially withheld comment about the horrible crime that took place in Newtown, Connecticut last week, out of respect for the families of the crime's victims and other residents of that community, and while law enforcement officials there conducted their investigation. However, President Obama and a usual cast of characters, in keeping with their longstanding practice of not letting any crisis go to waste, quickly used the tragedy to push their gun ban agenda.​​Obama took to the national airwaves to plead his case for additional gun control laws, and appointed longtime gun control supporter Vice-President Joe Biden to head a task force to formalize the president's gun control plans by no later than January.​​The administration's efforts are being aided and abetted by their anti-Second Amendment allies in Congress, particularly Rep. Carolyn McCarthy (D-N.Y.), Sen. Frank Lautenberg (D-N.J.), and Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-CA). As we previously reported, Sen. Feinstein's crusade to ban more guns preceded the Newtown shootings. As early last month, Feinstein started to refine her most recent "assault weapons" bill that "would ban pistol grips and 'high‑capacity' magazines." Though the public has not seen the final wording of her impending legislation, there is no question what the zealous senator would do, if she could. After getting her first "assault weapon" and "large" magazine ban imposed in 1994, she told a reporter, "If I could have gotten 51 votes in the Senate of the United States for an outright ban, picking up every one of them - Mr. and Mrs. America, turn them all in - I would have done it."​​http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...ing-it-is-here!-you-must-remain-engaged!.aspx​


----------



## kwflatbed

National Rifle Association vows to fight arms trade treaty at U.N.

UNITED NATIONS (Reuters) - The leading U.S. pro-gun group, the National Rifle Association, has vowed to fight a draft international treaty to regulate the $70 billion global arms trade and dismissed suggestions that a recent U.S. school shooting bolstered the case for such a pact.
The U.N. General Assembly voted on Monday to restart negotiations in mid-March on the first international treaty to regulate conventional arms trade after a drafting conference in July collapsed because the U.S. and other nations wanted more time. Washington supported Monday's U.N. vote.
U.S. President Barack Obama has come under intense pressure to tighten domestic gun control laws after the December 14 shooting massacre of 20 children and six educators at an elementary school in Newtown, Connecticut. His administration has since reiterated its support for a global arms treaty that does not curtail U.S. citizens' rights to own weapons.
Arms control campaigners say one person every minute dies as a result of armed violence and a convention is needed to prevent illicitly traded guns from pouring into conflict zones and fueling wars and atrocities.
In an interview with Reuters, NRA President David Keene said the Newtown massacre has not changed the powerful U.S. gun lobby's position on the treaty. He also made clear that the Obama administration would have a fight on its hands if it brought the treaty to the U.S. Senate for ratification.
"We're as opposed to it today as we were when it first appeared," he said on Thursday. "We do not see anything in terms of the language and the preamble as being any kind of guarantee of the American people's rights under the Second Amendment."

http://news.yahoo.com/national-rifle-association-vows-fight-arms-trade-treaty-061206196.html

Special Alert:

*Feinstein Goes For Broke With New Gun-Ban Bill*​​Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.)-author of the federal "assault weapon" and "large" ammunition magazine ban of 1994-2004-has announced that on the first day of the new Congress-January 3rd- she will introduce a bill to which her 1994 ban will pale by comparison. On Dec. 17th, Feinstein said, "I have been working with my staff for over a year on this legislation"and "It will be carefully focused." Indicating the depth of her research on the issue, she said on Dec. 21st that she had personally looked at pictures of guns in 1993, and again in 2012.
According to a Dec. 27th posting on Sen. Feinstein's website and a draft of the bill obtained by NRA-ILA, the new ban would, among other things, adopt new definitions of "assault weapon" that would affect a much larger variety of firearms, require current owners of such firearms to register them with the federal government under the National Firearms Act, and require forfeiture of the firearms upon the deaths of their current owners. Some of the changes in Feinstein's new bill are as follows:

]-->*Reduces, from two to one, the number of permitted external features on various firearms. *The 1994 ban permitted various firearms to be manufactured only if they were assembled with no more than one feature listed in the law. Feinstein's new bill would prohibit the manufacture of the same firearms with even one of the features.
·*Adopts new lists of prohibited external features.* For example, whereas the 1994 ban applied to a rifle or shotgun the "pistol grip" of which "protrudes conspicuously beneath the action of the weapon," the new bill would drastically expand the definition to include any "grip . . . or any other characteristic that can function as a grip." Also, the new bill adds "forward grip" to the list of prohibiting features for rifles, defining it as "a grip located forward of the trigger that functions as a pistol grip." Read literally and in conjunction with the reduction from two features to one, the new language would apply to every detachable-magazine semi-automatic rifle. At a minimum, it would, for example, ban all models of the AR-15, even those developed for compliance with California's highly restrictive ban.

·*Carries hyperbole further than the 1994 ban. *Feinstein's 1994 ban listed "grenade launcher" as one of the prohibiting features for rifles. Her 2013 bill carries goes even further into the ridiculous, by also listing "rocket launcher." Such devices are restricted under the National Firearms Act and, obviously, are not standard components of the firearms Feinstein wants to ban. Perhaps a subsequent Feinstein bill will add "nuclear bomb," "particle beam weapon," or something else equally far-fetched to the features list.

·*Expands the definition of "assault weapon" by including:*

·Three very popular rifles: The M1 Carbine (introduced in 1944 and for many years sold by the federal government to individuals involved in marksmanship competition), a model of the Ruger Mini-14, and most or all models of the SKS.

·Any "semiautomatic, centerfire, or rimfire rifle that has a fixed magazine with the capacity to accept more than 10 rounds," except for tubular-magazine .22s.

·Any "semiautomatic, centerfire, or rimfire rifle that has an overall length of less than 30 inches," any "semiautomatic handgun with a fixed magazine that has the capacity to accept more than 10 rounds," and any semi-automatic handgun that has a threaded barrel.
·*Requires owners of existing "assault weapons" to register them with the federal government under the National Firearms Act (NFA). *The NFA imposes a $200 tax per firearm, and requires an owner to submit photographs and fingerprints to the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (BATFE), to inform the BATFE of the address where the firearm will be kept, and to obtain the BATFE's permission to transport the firearm across state lines.

·*Prohibits the transfer of "assault weapons."* Owners of other firearms, including those covered by the NFA, are permitted to sell them or pass them to heirs. However, under Feinstein's new bill, "assault weapons" would remain with their current owners until their deaths, at which point they would be forfeited to the government.

·*Prohibits the domestic manufacture and the importation of magazines that hold more than 10 rounds of ammunition.* The 1994 ban allowed the importation of such magazines that were manufactured before the ban took effect. Whereas the 1994 ban protected gun owners from errant prosecution by making the government prove when a magazine was made, the new ban includes no such protection. The new ban also requires firearm dealers to certify the date of manufacture of any >10-round magazine sold, a virtually impossible task, given that virtually no magazines are stamped with their date of manufacture.


----------



## kwflatbed

·*Targets handguns in defiance of the Supreme Court.* The Court ruled in _District of Columbia v. Heller_ that the Second Amendment protects the right to have handguns for self-defense, in large part on the basis of the fact handguns are the type of firearm "overwhelmingly chosen by American society for that lawful purpose." Semi-automatic pistols, which are the most popular handguns today, are designed to use detachable magazines, and the magazines "overwhelmingly chosen" by Americans for self-defense are those that hold more than 10 rounds. Additionally, Feinstein's list of nearly 1,000 firearms exempted by name (see next paragraph) contains not a single handgun. Sen. Feinstein advocated banning handguns before being elected to the Senate, though she carried a handgun for her own personal protection.
·*Contains a larger piece of window dressing than the 1994 ban. *Whereas the 1994 ban included a list of approximately 600 rifles and shotguns exempted from the ban by name, the new bill's list is increased to nearly 1,000 rifles and shotguns. Other than for the 11 detachable-magazine semi-automatic rifles and one other semi-automatic rifle included in the list, however, the list appears to be pointless, because a separate provision of the bill exempts "any firearm that is manually operated by bolt, pump, lever, or slide action."


*The Department of Justice study.* On her website, Feinstein claims that a study for the DOJ found that the 1994 ban resulted in a 6.7 percent decrease in murders. To the contrary, this is what the study said: "At best, the assault weapons ban can have only a limited effect on total gun murders, because the banned weapons and magazines were never involved in more than a modest fraction of all gun murders. Our best estimate is that the ban contributed to a 6.7 percent decrease in total gun murders between 1994 and 1995. . . . However, with only one year of post-ban data, we cannot rule out the possibility that this decrease reflects chance year-to-year variation rather than a true effect of the ban. Nor can we rule out effects of other features of the 1994 Crime Act or a host of state and local initiatives that took place simultaneously."
*"Assault weapon" numbers and murder trends.* From the imposition of Feinstein's "assault weapon" ban (Sept. 13, 1994) through the present, the number of "assault weapons" has risen dramatically. For example, the most common firearm that Feinstein considers an "assault weapon" is the AR-15 rifle, the manufacturing numbers of which can be gleaned from the BATFE's firearm manufacturer reports, available here. From 1995 through 2011, the number of AR-15s-all models of which Feinstein's new bill defines as "assault weapons"-rose by over 2.5 million. During the same period, the nation's murder rate fell 48 percent, to a 48-year low. According to the FBI, 8.5 times as many people are murdered with knives, blunt objects and bare hands, as with rifles of _any_ type.

*Traces: *Feinstein makes several claims, premised on firearm traces, hoping to convince people that her 1994 ban reduced the (relatively infrequent) use of "assault weapons" in crime. However, traces do not indicate how often any type of gun is used in crime. As the Congressional Research Service and the BATFE have explained, not all firearms that are traced have been used in crime, and not all firearms used in crime are traced. Whether a trace occurs depends on whether a law enforcement agency requests that a trace be conducted. Given that existing "assault weapons" were exempted from the 1994 ban and new "assault weapons" continued to be made while the ban was in effect, any reduction in the percentage of traces accounted for by "assault weapons" during the ban, would be attributable to law enforcement agencies losing interest in tracing the firearms, or law enforcement agencies increasing their requests for traces on other types of firearms, as urged by the BATFE for more than a decade.
*Call Your U.S. Senators and Representative: *As noted, Feinstein intends to introduce her bill on January 3rd. President Obama has said that gun control will be a "central issue" of his final term in office, and he has vowed to move quickly on it. 

*Contact your members of Congress at 202-224-3121 to urge them to oppose Sen. Feinstein's 2013 gun and magazine ban. Our elected representatives in Congress must here from you if we are going to defeat this gun ban proposal. You can write your Representatives and Senators by using our Write Your Representatives tool here: http://www.nraila.org/get-involved-locally/grassroots/write-your-reps.aspx *
Millions of Americans own so-called "assault weapons" and tens of millions own "large" magazines, for self-defense, target shooting, and hunting. For more information about the history of the "assault weapon" issue, please visit www.GunBanFacts.com.

 http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...ein-goes-for-broke-with-new-gun-ban-bill.aspx

Links need to be copied and posted to your browser to read them.


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 19, No. 50 12/28/2012

*2012 Year In Review*

Here are some of the top stories we brought you in the NRA-ILA Grassroots Alert in 2012. With what will be a critically important 2013, we must increase our efforts to ensure we're prepared to meet the great challenges we will face next year. We will continue to provide you with information in future Alerts to ensure our mutual success.

*http://www.nraila.org/get-involved-...roots-alerts/2012/vol-19,-no-50-12282012.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 1 01/04/2013

*Feinstein's New Gun-Ban Bill Likely to be Introduced January 22 *

Contact your members of Congress and urge them to oppose any "assault weapon" or magazine ban

Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.)--author of the federal "assault weapon" and "large" ammunition magazine ban of 1994-2004--has said for weeks that she will soon introduce an even more restrictive bill. Leaders in the U.S. Senate have stated that January 22 will be the first day on which new Senate legislation can be proposed, so that is the most likely date for the new, sweeping legislation to be introduced.

On Dec. 17th, Feinstein said, "I have been working with my staff for over a year on this legislation" and "It will be carefully focused." Indicating the depth of her research on the issue, she said on Dec. 21st that she had personally looked at pictures of guns in 1993, and again in 2012.

According to a Dec. 27th posting on Sen. Feinstein's website and a draft of the bill obtained by NRA-ILA, the new ban would, among other things, adopt new definitions of "assault weapon" that would affect a much larger variety of firearms, require current owners of such firearms to register them with the federal government under the National Firearms Act, and require forfeiture of the firearms upon the deaths of their current owners.

*http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...-bill-likely-to-be-introduced-january-22.aspx*

*News & Issues*

*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Statement From the National Rifle Association of America Regarding Today's White House Task Force Meeting*

Posted on January 10, 2013
Print
Share on print
Email
Share on email
Share
More Sharing Services Share on facebook Share on twitter

*Fairfax, Va.* - The National Rifle Association of America is made up of over 4 million moms and dads, daughters and sons, who are involved in the national conversation about how to prevent a tragedy like Newtown from ever happening again. We attended today's White House meeting to discuss how to keep our children safe and were prepared to have a meaningful conversation about school safety, mental health issues, the marketing of violence to our kids and the collapse of federal prosecutions of violent criminals.
We were disappointed with how little this meeting had to do with keeping our children safe and how much it had to do with an agenda to attack the Second Amendment. While claiming that no policy proposals would be "prejudged," this Task Force spent most of its time on proposed restrictions on lawful firearms owners - honest, taxpaying, hardworking Americans. It is unfortunate that this Administration continues to insist on pushing failed solutions to our nation's most pressing problems. We will not allow law-abiding gun owners to be blamed for the acts of criminals and madmen. Instead, we will now take our commitment and meaningful contributions to members of congress of both parties who are interested in having an honest conversation about what works - and what does not.

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/n...s-white-house-task-force-meeting.aspx?s&st&ps


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 2 01/11/2013

​*Watch Megyn Kelly's Interview with NRA-ILA Executive Director, Chris W. Cox, on Fox News*​​​NRA: Biden meetings are just for 'show'​​NRA-ILA Executive director, Chris W. Cox, discussed the Biden task force meeting in a recent interview with Fox News anchor Megyn Kelly. Click Read More below to watch the video.​*READ MORE >>*​​*http://video.foxnews.com/v/2088158329001/*​
​*Biden Says, "Critically Important to Act" on Guns- Opens Door to Executive Action*​​The Obama administration is seeking to institute a far more sweeping gun-control agenda than simply reinstating the failed Clinton bans on "assault weapons" and "high-capacity" magazines.​​While the administration seeks to ban whole classes of firearms, a working group led by longtime gun control supporter Vice-President Joe Biden is also seriously considering proposals for a national registration database to track the movement and sale of all firearms, and much more.​​After meeting with gun ban activists on Wednesday, Biden said, "This is a problem that requires immediate attention. I want to make clear that we're not going to get caught up in the notion that, unless we can do everything, we're going to do nothing. It's critically important that we act."​*READ MORE >>*​​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ays,-critically-important-to-act-on-guns.aspx*​
​*Statement from NRA Regarding White House Task Force Meeting- We Will Not Compromise the Second Amendment and Will Take the Fight to Congress and the American People*​​On Thursday, Jan. 10, NRA-ILA Federal Affairs director James Jay Baker, along with representatives of other gun owners' and sportsmen's groups, attended a meeting of Vice-President Joe Biden's firearms task force. After the meeting, the NRA released the following statement:​​The National Rifle Association of America is made up of over 4 million moms and dads, daughters and sons, who are involved in the national conversation about how to prevent a tragedy like Newtown from ever happening again. We attended Thursday's White House meeting to discuss how to keep our children safe and were prepared to have a meaningful conversation about school safety, mental health issues, the marketing of violence to our kids and the collapse of federal prosecutions of violent criminals.​*READ MORE >>*​​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ask-force-meeting-we-will-not-compromise.aspx*​​​*News & Issues*​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA Statement in Response to President *​
*Obama's Gun Control Proposals*​​​​*Fairfax, Va. - *Throughout its history, the National Rifle Association has led efforts to promote safety and responsible gun ownership. Keeping our children and society safe remains our top priority.

The NRA will continue to focus on keeping our children safe and securing our schools, fixing our broken mental health system, and prosecuting violent criminals to the fullest extent of the law. We look forward to working with Congress on a bi-partisan basis to find real solutions to protecting America's most valuable asset - our children.

Attacking firearms and ignoring children is not a solution to the crisis we face as a nation. Only honest, law-abiding gun owners will be affected and our children will remain vulnerable to the inevitability of more tragedy.
_-NRA-_​_Established in 1871, the National Rifle Association is America's oldest civil rights and sportsmen's group. Four million members strong, NRA continues to uphold the Second Amendment and advocates enforcement of existing laws against violent offenders to reduce crime. The Association remains the nation's leader in firearm education and training for law-abiding gun owners, law enforcement and the armed services. Be sure to follow the NRA on Facebook at www.facebook.com/NationalRifleAssociation and on Twitter @NRA._​


----------



## BRION24

Just joined. Should have a long time ago


----------



## kwflatbed

Grassfire Update:

Yesterday, President Obama put your gun rights in his sights. His call for Congress to ban assault weapons and limit magazines to 10 rounds was the start of what is expected to be an extended fight over Americans' right to keep and bear arms -- a right that the Constitution says "shall not be infringed."

The Obama administration is already cranking up its media machine in an effort to win public support for restricting your constitutional rights. The Radical-in-Chief's former deputy campaign manager, Stephanie Cutter, told MSNBC:

"President Obama's network across this country, grassroots individuals, who organize, volunteered with their time to get the president re-elected are much more powerful than the NRA lobby. And I think that you can expect to see that network activated very soon."

*Grassfire wants to "activate" our 1.5 million-strong network of conservatives to fight against ANY government restrictions on the gun rights of law-abiding Americans. In fact, we're looking to move as early as next week to deliver 100,000 citizen petitions to key leaders on Capitol Hill. So we need to engage as many of our team members as possible.*

*Take action now to support the Second Amendment by clicking here!*
*http://www.grassfire.com/978/petition.asp?*

Yesterday, Grassfire sent an email asking you to make your voice heard on this crucial constitutional issue. In case you didn't get a chance to read that message, you'll find it below. Thank you, in advance, for standing with Grassfire in support of the Second Amendment.

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Dear Harold,

President Obama confirmed today that he wants to limit your Second Amendment rights.

At a White House press conference, our Radical-in-Chief signed 23 executive orders infringing on the privacy and gun rights of law-abiding citizens. Also, under the banner of "protecting our children from harm," the President called on Congress to "restore a ban on military style assault weapons and a ten-round limit for magazines."

*Grassfire is urging all members of our team to click here and sign our "I Support the Second Amendment" petition.*

Many of the executive actions "initiated" today either enforce or reinforce existing laws and statutes. Critics say that much of what Mr. Obama is calling for are things his administration could have been pursuing since he took office four years ago.

Sen. Marco Rubio (R-FL) went even further with his criticism. He released a statement shortly after today's signing ceremony that reads:

"Nothing the President is proposing would have stopped the massacre at Sandy Hook. President Obama is targeting the 2nd Amendment rights of law-abiding citizens instead of seriously addressing the real underlying causes of such violence. Rolling back responsible citizens' rights is not the proper response to tragedies committed by criminals and the mentally ill. Making matters worse is that President Obama is again abusing his power by imposing his policies via executive fiat instead of allowing them to be debated in Congress. President Obama's frustration with our republic and the way it works doesn't give him license to ignore the Constitution."

Rubio went on to state what conservatives already know:
"Guns are not the problem; criminals with evil in their hearts and mentally ill people prone to violence are. Rather than sweeping measures that make it harder for responsible, law-abiding citizens to purchase firearms, we should focus on the root causes of gun violence and keep guns out of the hands of criminals and the mentally ill."

*+ + Take Immediate Action Against Obama's Plan To Restrict Your Second Amendment Rights*

This full-court press by the Obama administration against our constitutionally protected right to keep and bear arms must be defeated. That's why we're calling on all Grassfire team members to sign our "I Support the Second Amendment" petition.

*We've already passed the important 50,000-signature plateau, but our goal is to send more than 100,000 petitions to Capitol Hill.*

Grassfire has representatives in Washington, D.C. ready to hand-deliver these signatures to the White House and key members of Congress so that grassroots patriots, like you, can push back against ANY efforts to limit our Second Amendment rights.

*Go here now to add your name to this important citizen petition to protect your guns rights:*

www.grassfire.com/978/petition.asp

After signing, please help us add to the large coalition of like-minded Americans who are fighting back through Grassfire's "I Support the Second Amendment" petition. Ask your friends and family members to stand with you and challenge any effort by the Obama administration and his liberal allies to undercut and erode your Second Amendment rights. 

*Urge your family and friends to support the Second Amendment by going here to read and sign our national petition:*

www.grassfire.com/978/petition.asp

Thank you for standing with Grassfire in defense of our constitutional right to keep and bear arms.

The Grassfire Team

P.S. Don't let President Obama sidestep Congress and limit your Second Amendment rights! Sign our petition and ask your friends and family members to do the same.

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Governor Launches an Assault on the Second Amendment*​​​Governor Deval Patrick (D) has announced a gun control planthat is as affront to law-abiding gun owners, sportsmen and Second Amendment supporters in Massachusetts. The Bay State already has the third most restrictive gun control laws in the entire country, yet Governor Patrick's far reaching proposal is as an attempt to further disenfranchise law-abiding gun owners.
Some of the most onerous aspects of Governor Patrick's proposal include:

Restricting certain types of ammunition
Limiting the number of firearms sales by licensed dealers to not more than one per licensed individual per month
Further restrict private sales, even between friends and family members
Arbitrary and unconstitutional legislation will only victimize law-abiding citizens, leaving them vulnerable to violent and/or insane criminals who will never comply with state gun control laws.
Dozens of misguided anti-gun bills have already been proposed that will only serve to penalize law-abiding citizens in Massachusetts. In addition to the proposal put forward by Governor Patrick, there has already been serious discussion by members of the Massachusetts General Court to restrict magazine capacity, impose further bans on certain semi-automatic rifles, establish one-gun-a-month restrictions, enact mandatory storage and insurance requirements, impose additional excise taxes on firearms and ammunition, and much more.
If you thought it could not get worse in Massachusetts, you were wrong. The battle to protect our gun rights that lies before us in this legislative session is unlike any one we have ever seen. Please contact your state legislators and Governor Patrick, and encourage them to stand up for freedom and protect your Right to Keep and Bear Arms this legislative session.
For help identifying your elected officials and their contact information, please click here.
http://www.malegislature.gov/People/Search

*Governor Patrick can be reached at: 617-725-4005*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 3 01/18/2013

​*Hypocrisy and Theatrics as Obama Launches Campaign Against Second Amendment*​​Wednesday morning, the White House accused the NRA of using children as "pawns in a political fight," because we pointed out in an advertisement that while President Obama's children are protected by armed guards at school, their father had shown little interest in armed protection for anyone else's children. We said Obama was being hypocritical. The White House said our ad was "repugnant and cowardly."​​Minutes later, Obama surrounded himself with children, to announce that he will use "whatever weight this office holds" to get Congress to prohibit all private sales of firearms, ban "military-style assault weapons" and impose a "10-round limit on magazines." As if to acknowledge that few adults are agreeing with him, Obama said the voices of children "should compel us to change."​*READ MORE >>*​​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...unches-campaign-against-second-amendment.aspx*​
​*Biden says Administration Doesn't Have Time to Prosecute People Who Lie on Background Checks*​​As has been widely reported, an NRA representative recently met with an Obama administration-directed firearm task force led by longtime gun control supporter Vice-President Joe Biden. It came as no surprise that the meeting had little to do with keeping our children safe and much to do with an agenda to attack the Second Amendment. But you may be surprised to know one of the revelations that came out of the meeting.​​Jim Baker, NRA-ILA's Director of Federal Affairs, represented NRA at the meeting. As detailed in a recent Daily Caller article, Mr. Baker was given five minutes to present NRA's concerns and the approach NRA saw as being the most effective way to safeguard our children. During those five minutes, Baker mentioned the need to vigorously prosecute existing gun laws. He further noted the low number of prosecutions for falsifying information on Form 4473s, and the low felony prosecution rate for gun crimes in general.​*READ MORE >>*​​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...cute-people-who-lie-on-background-checks.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*National Rifle Association shared a link.*
In case you missed it, be sure watch Sean Hannity's interview with NRA Executive Vice President and CEO Wayne LaPierre from last night.








Exclusive: NRA CEO responds to Obama's gun plan
Wayne LaPierre speaks out on 'Hannity'
View Video Here: http://home.nra.org/#/nraorg


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Your Governor Wants to Personally Victimize Law-Abiding Gun Owners*​​​Governor Deval Patrick (D) and anti-gun legislators in the Massachusetts General Court have wasted no time this legislative session trying to victimize and disarm law-abiding residents of the Bay State. 
Shortly over a week ago, Governor Patrick filed legislation entitled "An Act to Strengthen and Enhance Firearms Laws in the Commonwealth" and has been aggressively lobbying the state legislature to take action on his restrictive proposal. 
*If **this* *legislation is passed and enacted into law, the following changes will occur to Massachusetts' already restrictive gun laws:* 

You will be forced to sell or lawfully dispose of *any magazine capable of holding more than **ten **rounds*.
You will be limited to *seven **round magazines.*
You will only be able to purchase one firearm a month.
You will be subject to a background check and *a fee **(gun tax) **for the private transfer of firearms**between family and friends.*
*You need **to contact your state legislators TODAY and express your opposition to Governor Patrick's bill and any proposed legislation that would infringe upon your Right to Keep and Bear Arms.*
For help identifying your elected state officials and their contact information, please click here.
*Governor Patrick can be reached at: 617-725-4005 or by using on on-line contact form by clicking*
*http://www.mass.gov/governor/constituentservices/contact/#email*

​
*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 4 01/25/2013

​*Feinstein Introduces Massive Semi-Auto Firearm and Magazine Ban*​​On Jan. 24, Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) introduced S. 150, her long-anticipated bill to ban "assault weapons" and "large" magazines. Contrary to media claims that Feinstein wants to "reinstate" the 1994 ban, the bill will go much further toward her stated long-term goal of gun confiscation, imposing a host of absurdly broad definitions and onerous restrictions.​​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ssive-semi-auto-firearm-and-magazine-ban.aspx*​
​*Statement from Chris W. Cox Regarding "Universal" Background Checks*​​An article appearing on TheHill.com yesterday asserted that Sen. Joe Manchin (D-W.V.) is working on a bill with the NRA that would implement universal background checks. ​​NRA does NOT support universal background checks and is not working with Manchin to implement this type of legislation. NRA opposes, and will continue to oppose, universal background checks and registration schemes​​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ox-regarding-universal-background-checks.aspx*​​


----------



## kwflatbed

The battle to save our Second Amendment freedoms is raging right now.

And if you saw any coverage of this week's Senate hearings on gun control, you know the media elites and the gun ban lobby are running wild with half-truths, deceptions, and downright lies about you, me and our gun rights.
*So I'm going on Fox News Sunday with Chris Wallace to set the record straight! Please watch at 9:00 a.m. ET this Sunday - and tell your family, friends and fellow gun owners to watch as well.*​As always, thank you for your support and your willingness to STAND AND FIGHT with me and NRA.

I've never been more grateful to have you fighting by my side.

Wayne
*Wayne LaPierre*
Executive Vice President
www.NRA.org​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 5 02/01/2013​
​*Senate Holds First Hearings of 2013 on Gun Rights*​​On January 30, the U.S. Senate Judiciary committee held a hearing entitled, "What Should America Do About Gun Violence?"​​It should have been called, "How Do We Attack Second Amendment Rights?"​​The hearing (which can be viewed here) consisted of a single panel that included NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre, Second Amendment scholar David Kopel, attorney Gayle Trotter, Baltimore County, Md. police chief James Johnson, and Mark Kelly, the husband of former Congresswoman Gabrielle Giffords. (Rep. Giffords made a brief opening statement to the committee before the other witnesses took their seats.)​​Anti-gun politicians such as Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.), Dick Durbin (D-Ill.), and Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.) all made the same emotion-laden arguments they have made for decades on why government should infringe the Second Amendment rights of the American people. As always, they failed to provide any rational evidence that the so-called solutions they are proposing--a massive new gun and magazine ban and banning the private transfers of firearms--would reduce ordinary street crime, let alone stop the kind of tragedies that have recently shocked our nation.​​*READ MORE >>*​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...lds-first-hearings-of-2013-on-gun-rights.aspx*​
​*Anti-Gunners' Trinity: Private Gun Sale Bans, Gun Bans, Magazine Bans*​​While banning guns and magazines is being actively promoted by the anti-gunners (as evidenced by introduction of Sen. Feinstein's S. 150), the criminalization of private firearm transfers is the centerpiece of their anti-Second Amendment efforts. This is part of a strategy to chip away at our Second Amendment rights under the guise of being "reasonable."​​But if you understand exactly what the anti-gunners are really talking about, you'll understand that the restrictions they're proposing are anything but reasonable.​​While we don't know the final form this legislation will take, these checks no doubt would require background checks for firearm transfers between lifelong friends, and maybe even between family members. It would also be a step toward national gun registration. As we mentioned in an article last week, "universal" background checks are background checks on EVERY transfer, sale, purchase, trade, gift, rental, and loan of a firearm between any and all individuals, minus whatever exceptions our opponents will stand for.​​*READ MORE >>*​*http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2013/2/anti-gunners-trinity.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: Vol. 20, No. 6 02/08/2013

Outrage of the Week: Jesse Jackson Claims Semi-Autos can "Blow Up Railroads"

This week's outrage comes to us courtesy of the anti-gun Reverend Jesse Jackson. Rev. Jackson is not in the news as much now as he once was. When you do hear from him, though, his comments are still laced with his usual dose of hyperbole.

That predictable pattern continues with Rev. Jackson's recent comments on semi-automatic firearms.

According to an article appearing on TheBlaze.com last month, Rev. Jackson believes that semi-automatic firearms must be banned because they could "shoot down planes" and therefore constitute a risk to national security.

The Blaze ran a follow-up story debunking the claim, but that didn't seem to deter Rev. Jackson, as this week he boldly declared that, in addition to shooting down planes, semi-automatic firearms could also be used to "blow up railroads."

"You know that these weapons can shoot down airplanes, they can blow up railroads. This is really a whole national security issue," Rev. Jackson said in a recent interview on Fox News. Blow up railroads? What in the world is he basing that claim on?

READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...-claims-semi-autos-can-blow-up-railroads.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA Responds to Pelosi's "Gun Violence Prevention Task Force" Proposals
The proposals by House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi's "Gun Violence Prevention Task Force", chaired by Rep. Mike Thompson (D-Calif.), represent the Obama Administration's gun control wish list.
The Pelosi-Thompson Task Force calls on Congress to ban millions of commonly owned semi-automatic firearms and magazines; criminalize private firearms transfers; ban common hunting and sport-shooting ammunition; waste taxpayer dollars on government studies to promote gun control and flawed and ineffective "gun buyback" programs; and remove legal protections on sensitive law enforcement information.

READ MORE >>
http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...violence-prevention-task-force-proposals.aspx

NICS Checks Up 53% in Last Three Months
NICS checks increased 53 percent during the three-month period of November 2012 through January 2013, as compared to the same three months a year earlier, according to the FBI.
The surge in checks followed President Obama's re-election, his announcement that gun control--including a ban on magazines that hold 11 or more rounds; a ban on "assault weapons"; and a ban on private sales of firearms, even between family members, friends, neighbors and other acquaintances--would be a "central issue" of his last term in office.

READ MORE >>
http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...2/nics-checks-up-53-in-last-three-months.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

"Big Three" News Networks Show Anti-Gun Bias
Gun control is at the forefront of President Obama's political and social agendas. He is aided and abetted in his efforts to ban guns and magazines by a willing, fawning media. A recent Media Research Center article documents that, in the wake of the horrific murders in Newtown, Connecticut, the "Big Three" news networks (ABC, CBS and NBC) quickly moved to exploit the tragedy, pushing for more gun control legislation while mostly ignoring solutions that respect gun owners' Second Amendment rights. Stories in which the networks advocated more gun control outnumbered stories opposing gun control eight-fold.

READ MORE >>
http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...g-three-news-networks-show-anti-gun-bias.aspx

Targeting Your Grassroots Activism
In recent weeks, NRA-ILA has been inundated with phone calls and emails from passionate supporters voicing their appreciation for our stalwart defense of the Second Amendment and passing along many productive observations and recommendations.
Among them have been precisely the key points NRA has been making; namely that we need to steer Congress's efforts away from gun control and gun bans toward a more productive discussion on things like enhancing school security; improving our nation's mental health system; examining the consequences of a grotesque level of violence our children are exposed to by Hollywood and our pop culture, and enforcement of existing laws against criminals.

READ MORE >>
http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ively-targeting-your-grassroots-activism.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

New Gun Rights Resource Site Now Available
Arm yourself with the facts at the excellent, new, online, gun-rights, resource site "Firearms, Violence, and the Second Amendment" that is now available from the Independent Institute. The site features hundreds of articles, books, and videos that defend Second Amendment rights, including the work of Second Amendment legal scholar and attorney Stephen P. Halbrook (Research Fellow, The Independent Institute).

READ MORE >>
http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ively-targeting-your-grassroots-activism.aspx

Private Gun Sale Bans Remain Centerpiece of Federal Anti-Gun Agenda
As we reported last week, while banning guns and magazines is being actively promoted by the anti-gunners (as evidenced by introduction of Sen. Feinstein's S. 150), the criminalization of private firearm transfers is the centerpiece of their anti-Second Amendment efforts. This is part of a strategy to chip away at our Second Amendment rights under the guise of being "reasonable." It's the old, "if you tell a lie long enough, people will believe it" ruse.
But if you understand exactly what the anti-gunners are really talking about, you'll understand that the restrictions they're proposing are anything but reasonable.

READ MORE >>
http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ively-targeting-your-grassroots-activism.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 7 02/15/2013

​*Obama Justice Department Reveals Truth About State of the Union Claims*​​Despite long odds, on Tuesday night, Barack Obama managed to turn in a State of the Union performance that was filled with more theatrical pandering than the event is typically known for. Once again seeking to capitalize off tragedy by opting for emotional, rather than reasoned arguments, the President reiterated his support for increased background checks and bans on common semi-automatic firearms and their magazines, which he referred to as "weapons of war and massive ammunition magazines."​​As usual, Obama's remarks were short on evidence that his gun control proposals would work. Of course, that evidence is sorely lacking--and who would know that better than the experts at his own Justice Department?​​In a white paper dated January 4 and obtained by NRA-ILA, the deputy director of the National Institute for Justice--DOJ's research and evaluation agency--said that the proposals before Congress are unlikely to have an effect unless they are made even more draconian. For instance, the document makes clear that the effectiveness of "universal" background checks "depends on &#8230; requiring gun registration." On the topic of magazines that hold more than 10 rounds of ammunition, NIJ writes, "In order to have an impact, large capacity magazine regulation needs to sharply curtail availability to include restrictions on importation, manufacture, sale, and possession." As for popular semi-automatic firearms, the NIJ notes, "Since assault weapons are not a major contributor to U.S. gun homicide and the existing stock of guns is large, an assault weapons ban is unlikely to have an impact on gun violence. If coupled with a gun buyback and no exemptions then it could be effective."​​*READ MORE >>*​*http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...ls-truth-about-state-of-the-union-claims.aspx*​
​*Senate Subcommittee Holds Hearing on Second Amendment *​​On Tuesday, February 12, career gun control advocate Sen. Richard Durbin (D-Ill.) held a Senate Judiciary Committee hearing inappropriately titled, "Protecting Our Communities While Respecting the Second Amendment." Much of the hearing featured a severe lack of respect for the Second Amendment, though, as the panel was stocked with several gun control supporters and was presumably aimed at invigorating the country's waning appetite for anti-gun legislation.​​The attack on guns began at the outset of the hearing, with Sen. Durbin's opening remarks. In his statement, Sen. Durbin endorsed all manner of federal gun control proposals, including legislation criminalizing the private sales of firearms, a ban on popular semi-automatic rifles and shotguns, and a magazine capacity limit. Showing his disdain for gun ownership, the senator seemed to set gun owners apart from other Americans when he asked rhetorically, "Can we protect a person's right to own a firearm and still say to the rest of America, we also need to protect your right to life, to peace, to freedom from violence from those same firearms?"​​*READ MORE >>*​*http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...mittee-holds-hearing-on-second-amendment.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA's Letter to Congress Lays *​*Out the Real Facts*​
​
TO: NRA Members and Friends
FROM: Marion P. Hammer
USF Executive Director 
NRA Past President

On February 13, 2013, the NRA sent a letter to members of the U.S. Congress concerning the White House proposals to require background checks for all firearms purchases.

The letter lays out facts that every concerned citizen needs to know -- just the facts, no fluff, no hyperbole, just simple, straight forward facts. 

To view a copy of the letter from the NRA-ILA's Executive Director Chris Cox to the U.S. Congress regarding so-called "universal background checks" click here. http://cms.nraila.org/media/10900841/nra_letter_to_congress_2-13-13_backgroundchecks.pdf

*THESE ARE THE FACTS - READ THEM - **LEARN THEM** - SHARE THEM*

*EXECUTIVE SUMMARY TALKING POINTS*

*NRA and NICS*The National Rifle Association supported the establishment of the National Criminal Instant Background Check System (NICS) [1], and we support it to this day. At its creation, we advocated that NICS checks be accurate; fair; and truly instant. The reason for this is that 99% of those who go through NICS checks are law-abiding citizens, who are simply trying to exercise their fundamental, individual Right to Keep and Bear Arms.

*Dealers*
Since 1986, those engaged in the business of selling firearms for livelihood and profit have been required to have a Federal Firearms License (FFL). All retail sales of firearms currently require a NICS check, no matter where they occur.

*Private Sales*
Regarding the issue of private firearms sales, it is important to note that since 1968, it has been a federal felony for any private person to sell, trade, give, lend, rent or transfer a gun to a person he either knows or reasonably should know is not legally allowed to purchase or possess a firearm.

*Mental Health Records and NICS*
According to a recent General Accounting Office study, as of 2011 23 states and the District of Columbia submitted less than 100 mental health records to NICS; 17 states submitted less than ten mental health records to NICS; and four states submitted no mental health records to NICS.[2]

*Gun Shows*
A common misrepresentation is that criminals obtain firearms through sales at gun shows.

A 1997 Bureau of Justice Statistics survey of state prison inmates who had used or possessed firearms in the course of their crimes found that 79 percent acquired their firearms from "street/illegal sources" or "friends or family."
Only 1.7 percent obtained firearms from anyone (dealer or non-dealer) at a gun show or flea market.[3]

*Prosecutions*
In 2010, the FBI denied 72,659 NICS checks out of a total of 14,409,616. But only 62 of these cases were actually prosecuted, and only 13 resulted in a conviction.[4]

*"Universal Background Checks"*
While the term "universal background checks" may sound reasonable on its face, the details of what such a system would entail reveal something quite different. A mandate for truly "universal" background checks would require every transfer, sale, purchase, trade, gift, rental, or loan of a firearm between all private individuals to be pre-approved by the federal government. In other words, it would criminalize all private firearms transfers, even between family members or friends who have known each other all of their lives.

According to a January 2013 report from the U.S. Department of Justice's National Institute of Justice, the effectiveness of "universal background checks" depends on requiring gun registration.[5] In other words, the only way that the government could fully enforce such a requirement would be to mandate the registration of all firearms in private possession - a requirement that has been prohibited by federal law since 1986.


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 8 02/22/2013

*NRA Ad: Biden's "Advice" Not Advisable*

As often as he puts his foot in his mouth, it's a wonder Vice-President Joe Biden can walk. The often irascible and unpredictable Biden said this week, in an online Facebook town hall "chat" sponsored by Parents Magazine, that women who have to protect their homes and families from intruders should just walk outside and fire two blasts from a double barreled shotgun.

A FoxNews.com article reported that Biden claims to keep two shotguns locked up at his home, and that he has told his wife, Jill, to use them if she needs protection.

"I said, `Jill, if there's ever a problem, just walk out on the balcony ... take that double-barrel shotgun and fire two blasts outside the house,"' Biden said.

That advice would be illegal in most situations, and dangerous both for the potential victim, and for the general public.

Watch the video below or click "Read More" for more information.

*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2013/2/nra-ad-bidens-advice-not-advisable.aspx*


----------



## mpd61

WTF? This guy is INCREDIBLY STOOPID!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 9 03/01/2013​
​*Feinstein Holds Hearings on Gun and Magazine Ban*​​On Wednesday, Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.), who has been advocating banning one sort of gun or another for over 30 years, held Senate Judiciary Committee hearings on her new gun and magazine ban legislation, S. 150, the "Assault Weapons Ban of 2013."​​Among those testifying in support of the bill were John Walsh, the U.S. Attorney for Colorado, representing the Obama Department of Justice, Milwaukee police chief Edward Flynn, and Philadelphia mayor Michael Nutter. Testifying against the bill were former U.S. Rep. Sandy Adams (R-Fla.), Fordham University law professor and longtime Second Amendment scholar Nicholas Johnson, and attorney and constitutional scholar David Hardy.​​Feinstein insisted on holding her own hearings because hearings held a month ago by Judiciary Committee Chairman Sen. Patrick Leahy (D-Vt.) didn't produce enough support for her bill. In the earlier hearings, NRA Executive Vice-President Wayne LaPierre, University of Denver law professor David Kopel, and attorney Gayle Trotter spoke against banning "assault weapons" and magazines that hold 11 or more rounds, and also against criminalizing private sales, gifts and trades of firearms. Sen. Feinstein and most of her supporters at this hearing demonstrated ignorance, hypocrisy, and bad behavior from start to finish, and never offered evidence to support the restrictions they advocated.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...n-holds-hearings-on-gun-and-magazine-ban.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 10 03/08/2013​
​*Senate Judiciary Committee Begins Consideration of Feinstein's "Assault Weapons" Bill*​​On March 7, the Senate Judiciary Committee, led by Sen. Patrick Leahy (D-Vt.), began consideration of several bills, including anti-gun Sen. Dianne Feinstein's S. 150--the "Assault Weapons Ban of 2013."​​The controversial bill has already been met with much resistance. During debate on the bill, U.S. Sen. John Cornyn (R-Texas) pointed out that "Congress and President Clinton tried a so-called assault weapons ban 19 years ago and we have the benefit of hindsight as well as some research to examine the lackluster results of that decade-long experiment. According to the Department of Justice's own study it was completely ineffectual in reducing murder or violent crime rates."​​Cornyn continued, "So, are we really going to pass another law that will have zero effect, and pat ourselves on the back and say 'We've accomplished something wonderful?' Well, we tried this experiment once and it failed, and I think it promotes symbolism over seriousness to repeat that mistake."​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...ation-of-feinsteins-assault-weapons-bill.aspx*​


----------



## mpd61

*FEINSTEIN MAKES ME WANNA







PUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LGriffin

Shocker:

*Senate Dems Advance Gun Ban, *
*Seek Obama's Help in NRA Battle*

Senate Judiciary Committee approves assault weapons ban, but Sen. Feinstein says measure 'needs help' from Obama, as gun rights groups like NRA work hard to ensure defeat in full Senate.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/03/14/senate-committee-ready-to-ok-assault-weapons-ban/

Good luck, dumbass! NRA memberships are up by a half million since you started talks of _Waffengesetz. Only a matter of time before you advance the "Get on ze train" bill._


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA's Wayne LaPierre Rocks CPAC: 'You Keep Your Advice, We'll Keep Our Guns'*









National Rifle Association (NRA) CEO Wayne LaPierre speaks at the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) in National Harbor, Maryland, on March 15, 2013. Credit: AFP/Getty Images
Welcomed to the stage with a lengthy period of applause, National Rifle Association (NRA) Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre took the stage at CPAC Friday and heralded the Second Amendment as the means through which Americans will remain free and independent.
"As you can imagine, I don't get invited to many parties in this town," LaPierre began. "But that's OK&#8230;I didn't come here to be popular. I came here to stand for what I believe is true."
He rallied the supportive crowd, saying the NRA's nearly 5 million members and America's nearly 100 million gun owners will not back down in the fight over gun control. "I promise you that," LaPierre said.
The Second Amendment, he explained, does not include meaningless "words on parchment." Nor is it some "frivolous suggestion from our Founding Fathers to be interpreted by whim."
"Our Founding Fathers knew that without the Second Amendment and that freedom, all of our freedoms could be in jeopardy&#8230; If you aren't free to protect yourself when government puts its thumb on that freedom, then you aren't free at all," he proclaimed.
A fiery LaPierre accused anti-gun elitists of demonizing gun rights activists and trying to tell everyone else what's really best for America, including how people should defend themselves.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...cpac-you-keep-your-advice-well-keep-our-guns/


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 11 03/15/2013​
​*U.S. Senate Judiciary Committee Passes Semi-Auto and Private Sales Bans*​​On March 12 and 14, the Senate Judiciary committee held two working sessions to deal with gun-related bills.​​The result of those hearings was the passage of Sen. Charles Schumer's (D-N.Y.) S. 374, the "Fix Gun Checks Act of 2013"--which would criminalize virtually all private firearm sales, even temporary transfers--and Sen. Dianne Feinstein's (D-Calif.) S. 150, the "Assault Weapons Ban of 2013."​​Both of these bills pose a direct threat to our Second Amendment rights and both were passed on party-line votes, with committee Democrats supporting the bills and all Republicans voting no.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...-passes-semi-auto-and-private-sales-bans.aspx*​
​*NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox Sets the Record Straight on Inaccurate NBC Story*​​On Tuesday, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox released a statement rebutting allegations made in an article that had appeared the same day on NBCNews.com. The NBC article falsely reported that NRA will not oppose legislation being negotiated in the U.S. Senate that would mandate background checks for all gun purchasers.​​As Mr. Cox noted in his statement, the NBC story alleged that NRA would not oppose expanding the background check system to include all private firearm sales, "provided the legislation does not require private gun sellers to maintain records of the checks." This statement is completely untrue. NRA opposes criminalizing private firearms transfers between law-abiding individuals, and therefore opposes an expansion of the background check system. NRA continues to support meaningful efforts to address the problems of violent crime and mass violence in America, through swift and certain prosecution of violent criminals; securing our schools; and fixing our broken mental health system.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...-record-straight-on-inaccurate-nbc-story.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA joins lawsuit challenging New York's gun control law*

Published March 22, 2013
FoxNews.com










Jan. 9, 2013: New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo delivers his third State of the State address at the Empire State Plaza Convention Center. (AP)
ALBANY, N.Y. - The National Rifle Association on Thursday joined the the New York State Rifle and Pistol Association, other sportsmen's groups, firearms businesses and individual gun owners in a lawsuit challenging the state's strict new gun control law.
The federal suit, filed in Buffalo, said the law violates the constitutional rights of "law-abiding citizens to keep commonly possessed firearms in the home for defense of self and family and for other lawful purposes."
In announcing the NRA's support for the lawsuit, Chris Cox, executive director of NRA's Institute for Legislative Action, said Gov. Andrew Cuomo "usurped the legislative and democratic process" in passing the measures without sufficient input from the public.
"Despite the wishes of Governor Cuomo, law-abiding citizens have a fundamental right to keep commonly possessed firearms for defense of themselves and their families and for other lawful purposes including the enjoyment of New York's rich hunting and sporting heritage," Cox said in a news release.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/03/22/nra-joins-lawsuit-challenging-new-york-gun-control-law/#ixzz2OH2sNFUV


----------



## PG1911

This is really good news! From what I've seen, the NRA has lately been sitting on the sidelines for most of the state fights and concentrating on the national stage. They must really feel that they are going to win this one.


----------



## mpd61

PG1911 said:


> This is really good news! From what I've seen, the NRA has lately been sitting on the sidelines for most of the state fights and concentrating on the national stage._* They must really feel that they are going to win this one*_.


Close! It's really about waiting for the most draconian and unreasonable law to be passed, and then fighting it to make the strongest case law to prevent any further foolishness by the other states. IF they win and get this struck down federally, It will be the next logical clarification and strengthening of the Heller decision!


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 12 03/22/2013​
​*Feinstein, Obama to Continue Push for Gun, Magazine Ban; Magpul Stands Firm with Gun Owners*​​On Monday, the Senate announced that Sen. Dianne Feinstein's (D-Calif.) gun and magazine ban legislation (S. 150) will not be a part of the Senate's base gun control bill, but that Feinstein will be allowed to offer it as an amendment to the gun control bill, the primary element of which is a proposal by Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.) that would criminalize the private transfer of firearms between law-abiding Americans. The legislation is expected to be considered the week of April 8.​​Feinstein's legislation, which proposes to ban nearly every semi-automatic shotgun and detachable-magazine semi-automatic rifle, several other categories of firearms, and any ammunition magazine holding 11 or more rounds, will not be included in the Senate's gun control bill at the outset, out of concern that it would decrease the chance of Schumer's legislation being approved. ​​Also aimed at boosting Schumer's effort, New York City Nanny-in-Chief Michael Bloomberg's anti-gun group, MAIG, is running an ad showing a few law enforcement agency employees, who are supposed to impartially enforce laws adopted by legislatures, instead saying they "demand" that Congress pass the law that Schumer is proposing. As Bloomberg said today--not while ranting about guns, large soda pops, greasy hamburgers, or the retail display of cigarette packs, but commenting on the inevitability of drones in America's skies--"everybody everybody demagogues on all these things."​​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...e-ban-magpul-stands-firm-with-gun-owners.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 13 03/29/2013

*Biden: Gun-Ban Legislation "Just the Beginning" -- Pelosi: "Not the End of the Day for this Issue"*

This week, Vice-President Joe Biden, and House Minority Leader, Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.), showed us--once again--how thorough their contempt is for our Constitutionally guaranteed Second Amendment rights.

According to a Washington Times article, on a Wednesday conference call organized by "Mayors Against Illegal Guns," Biden referred to current anti-gun legislation and told his anti-gun supporters, "Let me say this as clearly as I can: this is just the beginning."

As the article notes, recent surveys show increasing opposition to stricter gun control measures. But this fact matters not to Biden; nor to Pelosi, who also voiced a determination to continue pushing for gun bans, no matter what the American public says.

*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...si-not-the-end-of-the-day-for-this-issue.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

*U.S. Senate Sets Stage for *​*Gun Control Votes*​
​Today (April 11), by a vote of 68-31, the U.S. Senate voted to move forward with debate and votes on a variety of gun control proposals. 
The underlying bill that will be considered by the Senate is S. 649, the so-called "Safe Communities, Safe Schools Act of 2013". This bill would criminalize the private transfer of firearms by law-abiding citizens, requiring friends, neighbors and many family members to get government permission to exercise a fundamental right or face prosecution. It is expected that a number of amendments will be offered to S. 649, including a ban on commonly and lawfully-owned firearms and magazines and language to criminalize the private transfer of firearms through an expansion of background checks. This includes the misguided "compromise" proposal drafted by Senators Joe Manchin (D-WV), Pat Toomey (R-PA) and Chuck Schumer (D-NY).
NRA's position on these proposals is unmistakably clear-*we are unequivocally opposed to S. 649, the amendments mentioned above, and any other anti-gun amendments. *As we have noted previously, expanding background checks at gun shows or elsewhere will not reduce violent crime or keep our kids safe in their schools. Given the importance of these issues, votes on all anti-gun amendments or proposals will be considered in NRA's future candidate evaluations.
If the Senate is truly concerned about enhancing safety, rather than political grandstanding, it will replace the current provisions of S. 649 with language that is properly focused on addressing mental health inadequacies; prosecuting violent criminals; and keeping our kids safe in their schools.
The next round of votes on these measures are likely to occur on Tuesday, April 16.
*The most important thing NRA members and Second Amendment supporters can do right now is to call, email, write and fax their U.S. Senators, urging them to oppose S. 649 and all anti-gun amendments to that bill, and to encourage your family, friends and fellow firearm owners to do the same. To identify and contact your legislators in Washington, D.C., you can use the "**Write Your Reps**" feature at **www.NRAILA.org**, or you can reach your member of Congress by phone at 202-224-3121.*
To read NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris Cox's letter that was sent to Senators prior to today's procedural vote, 

click here. http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/n...nited-states-senate-on-background-checks.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 15 04/12/2013​
​*Senate to Vote on Anti-Gun Measures Next Week*​​On April 11, by a vote of 68-31, the U.S. Senate voted to move forward with debate and votes on a variety of gun control proposals. ​​The underlying bill that will be considered by the Senate is S. 649, the so-called "Safe Communities, Safe Schools Act of 2013." A number of amendments will be offered to S. 649, including a ban on commonly and lawfully-owned firearms and magazines and language to criminalize the private transfer of firearms and force gun owners to get government permission to transfer guns to friends after "advertising" that might be as little as a Facebook post or a listing in a gun club newsletter. This language--a misguided "compromise" proposal drafted by Senators Joe Manchin (D-W.V.), Pat Toomey (R-Pa.) and Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.)--would be proposed as an alternative to Sen. Schumer's background check provisions that are currently in the bill.​​NRA's position on these proposals is unmistakably clear--we are unequivocally opposed to S. 649, the amendments mentioned above, and any other anti-gun amendments. As we have noted previously, expanding background checks at gun shows or elsewhere will not reduce violent crime or keep our kids safe in their schools. Given the importance of these issues, votes on all anti-gun amendments or proposals will be considered in NRA's future candidate evaluations.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...k-your-activism-more-critical-than-ever!.aspx*​
​*Survey Finds Law Enforcement United Against Gun Control--99 Percent Believe "Assault Weapons" Ban is Not Most Important Measure to Stop Mass Shootings*​​This week, PoliceOne.com released the results of an extensive online survey of about 15,000 active and retired law enforcement officers of all ranks and from departments ranging in size from less than 25 to more than 1,000.​​These results strongly show that law enforcement officers do not support President Obama's gun control agenda. They do, however, strongly support the Right to Carry for law-abiding Americans. The survey respondents are united in their desire for politicians to focus on keeping firearms out of the hands of the mentally ill and to reject unconstitutional gun control measures that infringe on Second Amendment rights.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...important-measure-to-stop-mass-shootings.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Statement from Chris W. Cox on U.S. Senate Defeat of Manchin-Toomey-Schumer Amendment*​​
*Today, the misguided Manchin-Toomey-Schumer proposal failed in the U.S. Senate. *This amendment would have criminalized certain private transfers of firearms between honest citizens, requiring lifelong friends, neighbors and some family members to get federal government permission to exercise a fundamental right or face prosecution. As we have noted previously, expanding background checks, at gun shows or elsewhere, will not reduce violent crime or keep our kids safe in their schools.

The NRA will continue to work with Republicans and Democrats who are committed to protecting our children in schools, prosecuting violent criminals to the fullest extent of the law, and fixing our broken mental health system. We are grateful for the hard work and leadership of those Senators who chose to pursue meaningful solutions to our nation's most pressing problems.


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 16 04/19/2013​
​*Drama in the Rose Garden: Defying Senate, Obama Vows to Win on Gun Control*​​On Wednesday, the Senate rejected a gun control agenda that President Obama has adopted as his own over the last few months, but to which other gun control supporters have bitterly clung for years: banning an ever-lengthening list of semi-automatic firearms, banning magazines that hold more than 10 rounds, and expanding background check requirements to require government permission for many transfers of firearms among private citizens.​​Within minutes of the Senate's votes, which one political commentator called the "biggest loss" of Obama's presidency, our Thespian-in-Chief theatrically stood beside a prominent crime victim and several family members of other victims in the Rose Garden, beginning his comments in a somber tone, so that the anger to which he would dramatically build over the next 13 minutes would, in contrast, appear more sincere.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...-senate-obama-vows-to-win-on-gun-control.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 17 04/26/2013​
​*Bloomberg Says Interpretation of Constitution Has to Change*​​According to New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg, the recent terror bombings in Boston require a new interpretation of the Constitution to give the government greater power to protect citizens.​​"The people who are worried about privacy have a legitimate worry," Bloomberg said during a recent press conference. "But we live in a complex world where you're going to have to have a level of security greater than you did back in the olden days, if you will. And our laws and our interpretation of the Constitution, I think, have to change."​​According to a Breitbart.com article, the anti-gun Bloomberg claims that recent attacks on the Second Amendment have left him confident that such re-interpretation is possible.​​"The Supreme Court has recognized that you have to have different interpretations of the Second Amendment and what it applies to and reasonable gun laws," Bloomberg said. He employs the tactic of incrementally "lowering the bar" by suggesting that Americans should be willing to give up a degree of freedom in exchange for a degree of security.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...rpretation-of-constitution-has-to-change.aspx*​


----------



## mpd61

Forgive me, but why can't Prince Bloomberg spend his money and put his mouth against cancer, illiteracy, mentoring programs, Ahhh....why am I wasting my thoughts!


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA Predicts Largest Convention Crowd In Its History*

*May 2, 2013 11:59 PM*

View Comments









National Rifle Association (NRA) CEO Wayne LaPierre speaks at the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) in National Harbor, Md., on March 15, 2013. (credit: NICHOLAS KAMM/AFP/Getty Images)

*AUSTIN, Texas (AP)* - Fresh off a huge victory over President Barack Obama on gun control, the message from the National Rifle Association is clear: The fight has just begun.
The powerful gun rights lobby gathers in Houston this weekend for its annual convention and organizers anticipate a rollicking, Texas-sized party - both to celebrate the victory in Washington and recharge for more political struggles as gun control advocates tally their own successes in states around the country.
"If you are an NRA member, you deserve to be proud," Wayne LaPierre, the NRA's brash, no-compromises chief executive wrote last week to the organization's 5 million members, telling them they "exemplify everything that's good and right about America."

http://houston.cbslocal.com/2013/05/02/nra-predicts-largest-convention-crowd-in-its-history/


----------



## LGriffin

*BREAKING: Congressman Introduces Bill Requiring "Smart" Guns That Can Only be Fired by Owners*

Massachusetts Congressman John Tierney (D) has introduced a bill in the House of Represenatives which would require all guns to be "personalized" within two years - meaning only the lawful owner of a weapon could fire it.
Several companies are currently working on biometric systems for guns which allow only the owner to fire the gun...
Based on our research and categorization of nearly 900 self defense stories there are fewer than 3 cases where a homeowner was injured by their own gun. Also, once a criminal steals a gun, they have ample time to remove the biometric protection. How long would it really take for instructions on disabling gun biometrics to appear online?
Also, and this is the biggest issue, all of these systems need power to operate. This means batteries. Batteries corrode. Batteries lose their charge. The last thing you would want would be to need a gun and not be able to operate it because you forgot to change the batteries in your gun.
http://gunssavelives.net/blog/break...-smart-guns-that-can-only-be-fired-by-owners/

Just to recap, D stands for Delusional Dumbass.


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 20 05/17/2013​
























​*Obama Administration to Sign U.N. Arms Trade Treaty "In the Very Near Future"*​​As we reported last month, on April 2, the United Nations General Assembly voted 153-4 to pass the Arms Trade Treaty, with the United States voting in favor and several countries abstaining. The vote in the General Assembly pushed the treaty process forward after negotiations twice failed to deliver on the goal of developing the treaty by consensus. The Obama Administration is expected to sign the treaty soon after it is opened for signature on June 3. ​​According to a May 16 Amnesty International article, a senior US diplomat--Assistant Secretary of State Thomas Countryman--has confirmed the U.S. government will be quick to sign the new treaty. According to the article, Countryman said on Wednesday that the United States would sign the ATT "in the very near future." ​​If the deeply problematic treaty is signed, the fight will move to the U.S. Senate, where the Obama administration would need to find 67 senators to ratify the treaty.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...rms-trade-treaty-in-the-very-near-future.aspx*​









​*NRA Supports Lawsuit Against Gun Control in Colorado*​​The NRA is proud to support a lawsuit filed today in federal court by 54 Colorado county sheriffs, the firearms industry trade association, several firearms retailers, individuals with disabilities and other parties, which challenges the State of Colorado's recently enacted gun control laws.​​"The National Rifle Association, the many plaintiffs in this case, and the law-abiding gun owners in the state of Colorado know that the recently enacted gun control laws are unconstitutional," said NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...-lawsuit-against-gun-control-in-colorado.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 21 05/24/2013​
























​*Federal Judge Dismisses Lawsuit to Ban Traditional Ammunition*​​In 2010, the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) denied a petition filed by a number of groups (led by the radical anti-gun, anti-hunting environmental group Center for Biological Diversity) to ban the use of lead ammunition. The 2010 denial was based on the simple fact that the EPA does not have the legal authority under the Toxic Substance Control Act to ban or regulate ammunition.​​As we reported in 2010, this is not an accident. When TSCA was passed in 1976, pro-gun legislators led by the late Sen. James McClure (R-Idaho) added language to the bill specifically exempting ammunition from EPA control. They knew, even then, that radical anti-hunting groups could try to use the law to end hunting and recreational shooting by making ammo too expensive. Their foresight has now provided an invaluable protection against the effort to ban traditional lead ammunition.​​But you can never count on radicals to stop just because they have been beaten. The EPA has also previously denied their petition to ban the use of lead fishing sinkers, and when they sued to force the EPA to impose an ammunition ban, a federal court ruled that the suit had been filed too late.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...es-lawsuit-to-ban-traditional-ammunition.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 22 05/31/2013
​*Obama Administration Could Sign Arms Trade Treaty as Early as Monday*​​As we recently reported, on April 2, the United Nations General Assembly voted 153-4 to pass the Arms Trade Treaty, with the United States voting in favor and several countries abstaining. The vote in the General Assembly pushed the treaty process forward after negotiations twice failed to deliver on the goal of developing the treaty by consensus. ​​The Obama Administration is expected to sign the treaty soon after it is opened for signature on Monday, June 3--just days from now. ​​The ATT threatens the rights and privacy of American gun owners. Signatories will be encouraged to keep information on the "end users" of arms imported into their territory and supply such information to the exporting country. Exporting nations, nearly all of which have civilian firearm control regimes far harsher than the U.S., will be encouraged to take the firearm control laws of an importing country into account before approving a transfer of arms. And the treaty also encourages states to adopt domestic legislation to carry out the treaty's mandates.​​The only way to stop the Obama-U.N. collusion from trampling our Second Amendment freedoms is through the U.S. Congress.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...ign-arms-trade-treaty-as-early-as-monday.aspx*​









​*NRA Submits Testimony Opposing Mandatory Liability Insurance Bill for Gun Owners in D.C.*​​Since the Supreme Court's decisions in District of Columbia v. Heller (2008) and McDonald v. City of Chicago (2010), some anti-gun politicians have resurrected a decades-old idea: If you can't ban guns, why not tax them so heavily that no ordinary person can afford to exercise his Second Amendment rights?​​The latest movement on that front is in our nation's capitol, where District of Columbia Council member Mary Cheh (D-Ward 3) introduced Bill 20-170, the "Firearm Insurance Amendment Act." The measure would require D.C. residents to purchase liability insurance--of no less than $250,000--before being allowed to purchase a firearm. The liability insurance policy would specifically need to cover any damages resulting from negligent acts, or willful acts that are not undertaken in self-defense, involving the use of the insured firearm while it is owned by the policy holder. Under B20-170, individuals who currently possess firearms in D.C. would have to purchase liability insurance within 30 days of its effective date. ​​This week, the NRA submitted written testimony in opposition to the bill, pointing out that the misguided council members who are championing this bill are doing so in spite of the fact that D.C. already has some of the strictest gun control laws in the nation, yet consistently has one of the highest violent crime rates​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...lity-insurance-bill-for-gun-owners-in-dc.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 23 06/07/2013

*Anti-Gun Researchers Saddling Up to Ride Again*

With the racetrack dust having barely settled after this year's Kentucky Derby and Preakness Stakes, and with the final leg of the Triple Crown--the Belmont Stakes--scheduled for this weekend, we can't help but marvel at the incredible ability of a horse, with 120 pounds on its back, to sustain better than a 35 mph pace over up to 1½ miles, often topping 40 mph in the home stretch.

But no matter how big an appetite the world's fastest three-year-old Thoroughbreds work up during "the most exciting two minutes in sports," they haven't got a thing on gun control supporters in the public health field, when it comes to jockeying for position at the feeding trough.

That's because the feeding trough the gun control supporters are galloping toward isn't one that's filled with oats; it's one that President Obama wants filled with your tax dollars. In January, Obama issued a memorandum directing the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) to develop a new "gun violence" research agenda "to improve knowledge of the causes of gun violence, the interventions that prevent gun violence, and strategies to minimize the public health burden of gun violence," and asked Congress to fund the research to the tune of $10 million.

*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...un-researchers-saddling-up-to-ride-again.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 24 06/14/2013

*When "Zero-Tolerance" Makes "Zero-Sense"*

We've been reporting very regularly on ridiculous cases involving over-zealous school officials misinterpreting and wrongly enforcing "zero-tolerance" rules.

In March, we reported on an outrageous case of a seven-year-old Baltimore, Md. student who, according to a March 2, Daily Caller article, was suspended for two days for the nefarious act of shaping a breakfast pastry into what his teacher thought looked like a gun. Yes, a breakfast pastry.

According to the young student, he was eating the strawberry pastry during snack time and was biting off pieces in an attempt to shape it into a mountain. Apparently, the teacher thought the student's handiwork instead looked like a gun, and escorted him to the principal's office for prompt disciplinary action.

In a recent follow-up story, the Daily Caller reported on more bad news for the young victim of over-zealous school administrators.

According to the article, this week, a lawyer for the family received a letter from school administrators who officially denied an appeal to have the suspension expunged from the second-grader's permanent record, thus ensuring an equally permanent blot on the child's record. How unreasonable and unnecessary can you get?

*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2013/6/when-zero-tolerance-makes-zero-sense.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 25 06/21/2013
​*Outrage of the Week: Bloomberg Gun Control Group Claims Terrorist was "Victim of Gun Violence"*​​This week's outrage comes to us from New Hampshire, where New York City mayor Michael Bloomberg's anti-gun group--Mayors Against Illegal Guns--labeled a terrorist as a "victim of gun violence." ​​As part of a gun control rally this week in Concord, a MAIG-sponsored "No More Names" tour bus arrived and anti-gun organizers read the names of those "killed with guns" since the shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary school last year. Chief among the questionable list of gun violence victims was Boston Marathon terror bombing mastermind, Tamerlan Tsarnaev.​​When Tsarnaev's name was read, the crowd booed, and one of the attending pro-gun counter-protesters--who significantly outnumbered the antis--shouted, "he's a terrorist"--a point obviously lost, at the time, by the MAIG "No More Names" group.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ims-terrorist-was-victim-of-gun-violence.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA Legal Update June 2013​It has been several months since the last edition of _Legal Update_, but not because these have been slow times for Second Amendment supporters. While most of our attention (and the media's) has been focused on legislative battles, there has been plenty of action on pending court cases-and, unfortunately, new litigation has become necessary in several states.​​http://us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=ch7ig11gemq0c​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 27 07/12/2013
*Outrage of the Week: New App Targets Gun Owners*

This week's outrage comes to us from a rather unlikely source: the Google Play app store. The new app is called the Gun Geo Marker, and encourages users to "geolocate dangerous guns and owners" in their communities.

According to Google Play, "Geolocation means marking dangerous sites on the App's map so that you and others can be aware of the risks in your neighborhood." Think about that for a minute. The purpose of the app--other than sensationalism and profit--is to encourage people to anonymously "flag" locations in their community they subjectively deem "dangerous" and to make that information as public as possible. The probability for abuse and the certainty of inaccurate "reporting" cannot be overstated. What's to keep people from marking any location for any reason at all? Nothing. The practice is not only a serious invasion of privacy, but would also be just as dangerous and irresponsible as publishing the names of concealed-carry permit holders in local papers.

The app could enable thieves to target and steal firearms from law-abiding gun owners, while conversely advertising that other residences are "gun free" and therefore easy targets for criminals.

*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...e-of-the-week-new-app-targets-gun-owners.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA blasts Holder for attacking 'stand-your-ground' laws after Zimmerman verdict*

Published July 17, 2013
FoxNews.com


















*Eric Holder takes aim at Florida's...*

*Holder blasts 'Stand Your Ground' laws at NAACP event*
The National Rifle Association blasted Eric Holder for using the George Zimmerman case to attack "stand-your-ground" laws, accusing the attorney general of exploiting Trayvon Martin's shooting death for political gain.
Holder weighed in on the controversial self-defense laws for the first time on Tuesday during a speech to the annual NAACP convention, calling for a national review of the statutes.
"Separate and apart from the case that has drawn the nation's attention, it's time to question laws that senselessly expand the concept of self-defense and sow dangerous conflict in our neighborhoods," Holder said.
Holder has already confirmed that his Justice Department continues to investigate Zimmerman, in the wake of his acquittal, for possible federal civil rights crimes. But Chris W. Cox, executive director NRA's Institute for Legislative Action, claimed Holder went too far in extending the debate to "stand-your-ground" laws.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/07/17/nra-blasts-holder-for-attacking-stand-your-ground-laws-after-zimmerman-verdict/#ixzz2ZK7DCT6A


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 28 07/19/2013

*NRA Responds to Attacks on "Stand Your Ground" Laws*

A few days after a jury acquitted George Zimmerman in the death of Trayvon Martin, U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder was busy exploiting the trial outcome by attacking "stand‑your‑ground" self-defense laws.

As reported by Fox News, during a speech at the NAACP's annual convention, Holder said, "Separate and apart from the case that has drawn the nation's attention, it's time to question laws that senselessly expand the concept of self-defense and sow dangerous conflict in our neighborhoods."

In response to Holder's remarks, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox had this to say: "The attorney general fails to understand that self-defense is not a concept, it's a fundamental human right. To send a message that legitimate self-defense is to blame is unconscionable, and demonstrates once again that this administration will exploit tragedies to push their political agenda."

*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...nds-to-attacks-on-stand-your-ground-laws.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 29 07/26/2013

​*Pelosi Urges Congress to Uphold Constitution by Passing Gun Control*​​Anti-gun U.S. Representative Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) recently urged members of Congress to uphold their oath to "protect and defend" the Constitution by passing harsher gun control laws. Yes, Pelosi is proposing that Congress should support the Constitution by radically violating it. Such is the deconstructionist mindset of modern-day gun-control advocates.​​As reported by CNS News, Pelosi made the plea in a press release marking the one-year anniversary of the Aurora, Colorado shootings. Said Pelosi: "In Congress, there can be no more fitting memorial to the lives lost in Aurora, in Newtown, and across the country than a concerted effort to enact commonsense gun safety legislation. We must uphold our oath to 'protect and defend' the constitution and all Americans by expanding background checks and keeping dangerous firearms out of the wrong hands."​​As most Americans know, the Constitution was conceived and inherently designed to ensure that the government does NOT attempt to overpower the people with its own agenda or unduly restrict not only the Second Amendment, but any other of our precious, Constitutionally-guaranteed rights.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...hold-constitution-by-passing-gun-control.aspx*​









​*Translating Anti-Gun Propaganda into English*​​In George Orwell's Nineteen Eighty-Four, a tyrannical government attempts to control how people think by, among other things, reducing language to "a medium of expression for the world-view and mental habits proper to the devotees of IngSoc [English Socialism]" and "to make all other modes of thought impossible." In the IngSoc government's new language, Newspeak, the original meanings of many words are discarded in favor of new definitions designed to conform people's thoughts to the tyrants' political objectives. For example, Newspeak phraseology includes this gem, "ignorance is strength," a nonsensical construction that gun control advocates appear to have taken literally.​​Speaking of gun control advocates, that brings us to the Children's Defense Funds' (CDF) latest offering, "Protect Children, Not Guns, 2013." If you can stand it, bear with us now, while we translate a representative sample of the CDF's gibberish into English, so the real gist of what the group is saying can be conveyed. Sticking with conventional practice, we'll go with a "Top Ten," of sorts.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2013/6/translating-anti-gun-propaganda-into-english.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Public Hearing on Gun Control Legislation Scheduled for Friday​*​​








This Friday, August 2 at 10:00 a.m., the Joint Committee on Public Safety and Homeland Security is scheduled to hear 58 pieces of legislation that would impact your Second Amendment rights if passed and enacted into law. This public hearing will take place in the American International College's Griswold Theatre located at 1000 State Street in Springfield.
It is very important that pro-Second Amendment supporters attend this legislative hearing to voice opposition to reactionary anti-gun legislation that turns law-abiding citizens into victims or criminals. We need our elected officials to understand that restricting the rights of lawful and responsible gun owners is not the appropriate solution to reduce violent crime. _Gun control is not crime control._
_*Below are examples of the most egregious proposals:*_

You will be forced to sell or lawfully dispose of *any magazine capable of holding more than ten rounds*.
You will be limited to *seven round magazines.*
You will only be able to purchase one firearm a month.
You will be subject to a background check and *a fee (gun tax) for the private transfer of firearms between family and friends.*
By attending this legislative hearing, either by speaking or simply being present, you will have an opportunity to stand up for freedom and express your opposition to these misguided anti-gun proposals. Input received at this public hearing will determine the direction the Massachusetts General Court takes on our Second Amendment rights in this legislative session.
*It is crucial that gun owners, sportsmen and supporters of the Second Amendment attend this hearing and voice opposition to ineffective, anti-gun legislation. If you cannot attend this important public hearing, please contact your state legislators TODAY to express your opposition to Governor Patrick's bill and any proposed legislation that would infringe upon your Right to Keep and Bear Arms.*
For help identifying your elected state officials and their contact information, please click here.


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 30 08/02/2013

*Poll Finds Pro-Gunners More Politically Involved*

A recently published poll from the Pew Research Center found that there is "a substantial gap" between those who prioritize gun rights and those who prioritize gun control when it comes to political involvement, with pro-gunners being more politically active and donating more money than their anti-gun counterparts.

The poll found that "The biggest difference is in the area of making contributions to activist organizations: 25% of those who prioritize gun rights say they have, at some point, contributed money to an organization that takes a position on the issue, but just 6% of those who prioritize gun control have done so."

The poll also found that gun rights supporters are more politically active, with 16 percent of them having contacted a public official to express an opinion on gun policy, compared to just 11 percent of gun control supporters.

These findings should come as no surprise to NRA members. Back in May, we reported on the fact that many ignorant and politically motivated observers wrongly attribute NRA's victories in Congress last spring, as well as all of our past successes, to NRA's perceived financial might (which, by the way, is dwarfed by that of billionaire anti-gun zealots like New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg).

*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ds-pro-gunners-more-politically-involved.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 31 08/09/2013​
























​*MAIG Outdoes Biden on Self-defense*​​On August 2, Executive Director of Mayors Against Illegal Guns Mark Glaze managed the twin feat of offering self-defense advice that surpassed Vice President Joseph Biden's in its ignorance, while simultaneously making MSNBC's Chris Matthews seem like a voice of reason on the topic.​​While a guest on Matthews' Hardball, the host discussed with Glaze whether he would consider an attacker wielding an ax handle as armed for the purpose of gauging whether the person's victim should have the right to defend himself or herself with a gun, resulting in the following exchange:​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2013/6/maig-outdoes-biden-on-self-defense.aspx*​









​*Outrage of the Week, Averted*​​This week's outrage comes to us via Castle Rock, Colorado, where a 77-year-old retired US Marine Corps veteran was recently informed by his apartment complex that residents would no longer be able to own firearms there, and would have to get rid of their guns or move out. ​​A recent 9News article reported on the plight of Art Dorsch, who feared homelessness if he didn't comply with the new edict. A longtime hunter and concealed-carry permit holder, Dorsch says that apartment managers told him to give up the guns and stay, give notice and move out voluntarily, or be forced to move out if he didn't comply with the new policy.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2013/6/outrage-of-the-week,-averted.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 32 08/16/2013

*Piers Morgan Tells a Whopper*

If you have the misfortune to be familiar with Piers Morgan, the British former tabloid "reporter" and "talent judge" known on this side of the Atlantic as CNN's most overbearing gun control proselytizer, you won't be surprised at what he did on Tuesday.

It began during an interview with military history expert A.W.R. Hawkins, as Morgan pushed his theory that more gun ownership leads to more crime. Hawkins disagreed, noting that Virginia had recently experienced a significant increase in gun ownership, followed by a significant decrease in violent crime.

The insufferable Morgan then counter-claimed that, according to the FBI, no less, Virginia had the highest murder rate in the United States in 2009. Morgan's statement would have been true only if 25 states had seceded in 2008, however, and according to the FBI's 2009 crime report, there were still 50 states in 2009 and Virginia ranked 26th among them in murder, with a rate 12 percent lower than the national rate.

*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2013/8/piers-morgan-tells-a-whopper.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 33 08/23/2013

*New York Times: Burden More Gun Buyers with "Woefully Flawed" FBI Checks*

In a scathing editorial published August 18, titled, A Flawed Background-Check System, the New York Times takes to task the Federal Bureau of Investigation for the detrimental effect the agency's inability to conduct accurate checks has had on job seekers. The Times notes that "F.B.I. background checks are widely viewed as the gold standards but are in fact woefully flawed, often based on fallible and incomplete data." Of particular concern to the editorial board are inaccurate or incomplete records of those who were arrested, but not convicted, or those who had their cases dismissed or expunged. The Times cites "examples of workers who were either turned away from jobs or fired based on faulty F.B.I. background information," and contends that the system has caused some to be "unfairly locked out of the job market."

*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...n-buyers-with-woefully-flawed-fbi-checks.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 34 08/30/2013

​*Obama to Nix Imports, Require FBI Checks for Firearms Trusts; New Director of BATFE Sworn In*​​More than a century ago, Congress established the National Board for the Promotion of Rifle Practice and authorized it to sell surplus military firearms to Americans interested in improving their marksmanship in support of national defense. "The Board," as it was commonly known among avid rifle shooters for decades, now exists as the Civilian Marksmanship Program (CMP).​​To the everlasting benefit of all of us who are committed to maintaining Americans' marksmanship superiority over the peoples of all other countries on Earth, the CMP has continued to sell M1 Garands, many in outstanding condition. In doing so, the program has given tens of thousands of Americans the chance to develop their rifle skills with one of the most important firearms in our nation's history--which Gen. George S. Patton described as "the single greatest battle implement ever devised"--and to test those skills in its popular John C. Garand Matches, held across the country and during the National Rifle Matches at Camp Perry, Ohio. As the legendary Jeff Cooper once observed, "the purpose of shooting is hitting," and the contribution of John C. Garand and the CMP to that worthy goal has been immeasurable.​​However, you know how President Obama feels about guns.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...ms-trusts-new-director-of-batfe-sworn-in.aspx*​









​*Swing and a Miss: Anti-Gunners Strike Out In Their Bid to Block Open Carry Law*​​On March 4, 2013, Governor Phil Bryant (R) signed Mississippi House Bill 2 into law. Among other things, this legislation clarified Mississippi law regarding the open carrying of firearms. Specifically, it limited the state's prohibition on the unlicensed carrying of handguns and certain other weapons to situations in which the item is "concealed on or about one's person &#8230;." It also defined "concealed" to mean "hidden or obscured from common observation" and further explained that a "loaded or unloaded pistol carried upon the person in a &#8230; holster that is wholly or partially visible" does not fall within the prohibition on carrying concealed weapons. The bill contained additional amendments that clearly established that the open carrying of a holstered handgun is not, in itself, a violation of law.​​As we reported in July, the passage of HB 2 led to a frenzied and confused legal effort by a coalition of anti-gun officials to convince the courts to prevent the law from taking effect. Their main complaint was that HB 2 was unconstitutionally vague. ​​In rulings that surely will not burnish the judiciary's reputation for legal precision, a Hinds County circuit judge issued injunctions preventing the law from taking effect. The state appealed to the Mississippi Supreme Court. Your NRA participated in these proceedings with a "friend of the court" brief that explained how existing laws that were left undisturbed by HB 2 still allowed authorities to address the public safety concerns raised by the lower court concerning dangerous persons and misuse of weapons.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/s...out-in-their-bid-to-block-open-carry-law.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 35 09/06/2013​
























​*NRA Supports Lawsuit Challenging NSA's Mass Surveillance and Collection Program*​​NRA supports the whole Constitution, and demonstrated that support this week by weighing in on an issue that's been of concern for decades.​​On Wednesday, NRA filed a "friend of the court" brief in federal district court supporting an American Civil Liberties Union lawsuit challenging the National Security Agency's (NSA) phone records surveillance and collection program. The massive NSA data-mining program collects the records of millions of Americans.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...mass-surveillance-and-collection-program.aspx*​









​*Obama Misses the Mark with Overbroad NFA Background Check Proposal*​​On August 29, the White House announced what it claimed was a "common sense" executive action to "keep the most dangerous firearms out of the wrong hands." According to the official press release, prohibited persons are able to avoid background checks on machine guns and other classes of firearms heavily regulated under the National Firearms Act by registering those firearms to trusts or corporations. The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives was therefore said to be issuing a proposed regulation to close this supposed loophole and require "individuals associated with trusts or corporations that acquire these types of weapons to undergo background checks, just as these individuals would if the weapons were registered to them individually."​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...mass-surveillance-and-collection-program.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

National Rifle Association
Chicago on Wednesday abolished a 45-year-old requirement that gun owners register their weapons with the city, marking a victory for advocates of gun rights. The city council voted to end the gun registry in place since 1968 to comply with court rulings against Chicago and Illinois gun control laws, and to bring the city into line with a state concealed carry law.

*Chicago abolishes gun register in place since 1968*
www.reuters.com
CHICAGO (Reuters) - Chicago on Wednesday reluctantly abolished a 45-year-old requirement that gun owners register their weapons with the city, marking a victory for advocates of gun rights such as the


----------



## kwflatbed

National Rifle Association
A journalism professor at the University of Kansas (KU) turned to Twitter on Monday to suggest he would like to see the murder of children of National Rifle Association (NRA) members at the hands of a deranged gunman. KU on Wednesday told Campus Reform that they stand by the professor's right to make such statements.

*Journalism professor says he hopes for murder of NRA members' children*
www.campusreform.org


----------



## kwflatbed

National Rifle Association
NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre will be on Meet the Press this Sunday morning.

To find out what time the program airs in your area, please click here: http://www.nbcnews.com/id/3080248/ns/meet_the_press-more/t/meet-press-your-area/#.UjyiLmTXhvk


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 38 09/27/2013

*Kerry Signs Global Gun Control Accord in Wake of Obama's Renewed Calls for "Transformation"*

Shortly before he was reelected, President Obama proclaimed to the rapturous cheers and applause of his supporters, "We are five days away from fundamentally transforming the United States of America."

Many at the time wondered exactly what sort of "fundamental transformation" was needed in what was already the most prosperous, peaceful, just, egalitarian, and powerful nation the world has ever known. A simple return to first principles, some would argue, is the better prescription to preserve the country's preeminence in the future.

Nevertheless, taking his cues directly from the anti-gunner's playbook we reported on recently, President Obama last Sunday turned a memorial service for victims of a heinous crime into a platform to call for yet another "transformation," this one in the federal gun laws under which the nation's violent crime rate has fallen to a 42-year low. In a breathtaking display of opportunism and self-centeredness, an event meant to display a nation's mourning and remembrance degenerated into an expression of the president's personal agenda and his vision of a "transformed" America.

*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...-obamas-renewed-calls-for-transformation.aspx*


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 39 10/04/2013​
























​*Outrage(s) of the Week*​​Regular readers know that we report with great frequency on a veritable parade of ridiculous cases involving over-zealous school officials and their over-the-top enforcement of "zero-tolerance" rules. Well, here we go again. ​​This week, we have not one, but four outrageous incidents of ridiculously enforced zero-tolerance policies to report. So, depending on your perspective, either the bar you hoped would not go any lower has dropped yet another peg, or--alternatively--the "asinine enforcement index" has now reached a new high.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2013/10/outrage(s)-of-the-week.aspx*​









​*Colorado DA Refuses to Prosecute Flood Victims for Private Firearm Transfers*​​Back in February and March, NRA-ILA warned that Colorado's House Bill 1229, criminalizing the private transfer of firearms, was overbroad, and would unduly burden and ensnare law-abiding citizens. Lo and behold, less than seven months after Gov. Hickenlooper signed HB 1229, some victims of September's devastating floods are fearful of being prosecuted under the new law.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...od-victims-for-private-firearm-transfers.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 40 10/11/2013​
























​*Double-Standards in D.C.*​​As most Americans know, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives--and perhaps others in the Obama administration--knowingly allowed guns to be smuggled from the United States to Mexican drug-smuggling cartels, on the hope that the guns would be recovered at Mexican crimes scenes and eventually traced to sales in the United States. The goal of the effort, dubbed Operation Fast and Furious, was to give anti-gun politicians evidence to use in their campaigns against general-purpose semi-automatic rifles, such as the hugely popular AR-15. As for the carnage that might precede the guns' recovery? That was obviously a risk the planners of the operation were willing to take.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2013/10/double-standards-in-dc.aspx*​









​*BATFE Solicits Comments on Poorly-Conceived NFA Transfer Proposal*​​As we previously reported, the Obama administration, via the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, has proposed a new rule governing applications by legal entities such as trusts and corporations to make and transfer National Firearms Act (NFA) firearms. To justify the proposed rule, the administration and BATFE have stated that over 39,000 applications for transfers of NFA firearms to trusts or corporations were received in 2012 alone. Nevertheless, the agency cited not a single case in which an NFA firearm transferred to a legal entity was used in the commission of a crime.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...n-poorly-conceived-nfa-transfer-proposal.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 41 10/18/2013​
























​*U.S. Senate and House Send Letters Saying "NO" to U.N. Arms Trade Treaty*​​In October of 2009, at the U.N. General Assembly, the Obama administration reversed the positions of the two previous administrations and voted for the United States to participate in negotiating the United Nations Arms Trade Treaty. On September 25, 2013, Obama's designs on international gun control were realized, as Secretary of State John Kerry signed the ATT on behalf of the Obama administration. The NRA strongly opposes this treaty, which clearly jeopardizes the right to keep and bear arms protected by the Second Amendment to the U.S. Constitution.​​This week, the U.S. Senate and the U.S. House released concurrent, bipartisan letters pledging their opposition to ratification of the ATT.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...etters-saying-no-to-un-arms-trade-treaty.aspx*​









​*MPD Continues Selective Enforcement to Promote Gun Control?*​​Washington, D.C., has some of the strictest gun laws in the nation. This is no accident. Following the Supreme Court's decision in District of Columbia v. Heller, which invalidated the District's bans on handguns and on possession of operable firearms in the home for self-defense, the D.C. Council immediately went to work on creating the strictest guns laws they could think of, supposedly to "comply" with the Court's decision. Litigation on those laws began almost immediately and continues to this day.​​At the centerpiece of D.C.'s gun control regime is an elaborate registration scheme, the absurdities of which have been highlighted by media outlets such as the Washington Post and the Washington Times, and most recently in the book Emily Gets Her Gun, by Washington Times senior opinion editor, Emily Miller.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ctive-enforcement-to-promote-gun-control.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*Secretary General of Interpol Suggests an Armed Citizenry to Combat Terrorist Violence*​​In his speech to the American public on December 21, 2012, NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre made clear, "The only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun." The sentence is a concise summary of NRA's long-held position on the Right-to-Carry, and illustrates one of the reasons NRA-ILA works to abolish restrictions on this right throughout the country. Predictably, anti-gun groups and some in the media failed to grasp the straightforward logic of the remark, or perhaps they grasped it all to well and feared what it would mean for their cause. As a result, they have criticized and attacked it.​​However, the logic isn't lost on Interpol Secretary General Ronald K. Noble. In an interview with ABC News at the 82nd Interpol General Assembly, Noble noted that an armed citizenry is one of two ways to effectively confront terrorists bent on carrying out massacres at "soft-targets," such as the gunmen who conducted the recent attack on the Westgate shopping mall in Nairobi, Kenya that killed 67. Noble told the interviewer, "Societies have to think about how they're going to approach the problem... One is to say we want an armed citizenry; you can see the reason for that. Another is to say the enclaves are so secure that in order to get into the soft target you're going to have to pass through extraordinary security."​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...d-citizenry-to-combat-terrorist-violence.aspx*​









​*Bloomberg Sticks His Nose into Virginia Politics and Earns Three Pinocchio*​​Apparently, having billions of dollars in disposable income and being the mayor of America's most populous city (and let's face it, a place with problems of its own) isn't enough to keep billionaire Michael Bloomberg busy. We've often reported on his antics here in the Commonwealth of Virginia (see here, here, and here, for example), and we can thank him for at least one pro-gun law being on Virginia's books. ​​To no one's surprise, the billionaire buttinksi is back and throwing his considerable fortune behind an attempt to defeat NRA "A"-rated Republican Ken Cuccinelli and to elect NRA "F"-rated Democrat Terry McAuliffe in Virginia's upcoming gubernatorial election. Unfortunately for Bloomberg, while his money can buy a huge amount of negative advertising attacking Cuccinelli, it cannot alter basic facts. Even the Washington Post, normally a far friendlier outlet for McAuliffe and Bloomberg than the NRA, had to call foul at an ad Bloomberg is running that tries to fault Cuccinelli over the so-called gun show loophole. In its fact-check of the ad, the Post awarded Bloomberg's super PAC, "Independence USA," three well-deserved Pinocchios for bending the truth.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...inia-politics-and-earns-three-pinocchios.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 43 11/01/2013​
























​*Sen. Dick Durbin Chairs Divisive "Stand Your Ground" Hearing*​​On October 29th, the Senate Judiciary Committee held a hearing chaired by Sen. Dick Durbin titled, "'Stand Your Ground Laws': Civil Rights and Public Safety Implications of the Expanded Use of Deadly Force." Present were several witnesses who attacked not only SYG laws, but also the Right-to-Carry, and even the American jury system. An overarching theme of the testimony alluded that Americans are too prejudiced to be trusted to exercise their right to self-defense. Thankfully, there were some witnesses who stood on the side of freedom and defended the right to self-defense against the divisive and inaccurate attacks, and made the case that laws protecting this right are sound public policy.​​The first witness, Rep. Marcia Fudge (D-Ohio), offered a full-throated attack on the right, decrying SYG laws as "unjust and inherently biased." Fudge also accused law enforcement of racial bias in administering such laws, stating, "[t]he enforcement of stand your ground laws too often rely on the decisions of those with cultural biases on when a person's life is in danger." Rep. Luis Guitierrez (D-Ill.) followed Fudge's lead, claiming that, SYG laws, "exacerbate the mistrust of police of a minority community." Guitierrez went on to mischaracterize SYG laws as "shoot first" laws and criticized "the gun lobby" for trying to make gun ownership for self-defense "socially and legally acceptable."​​*READ MORE >> *​ http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...hairs-divisive-stand-your-ground-hearing.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 44 11/08/2013​
























​*Runner's World Promotes Handgun Ban alongside Shoe Reviews, Training Recipes*​​One of the regrettable consequences of the political class's obsession with gun control legislation (despite the American public not considering guns a significant problem) is that it encourages people and publications that otherwise aren't political into sharing their oblivious opinions on the matter. Such is the case with a November 5th column on the website of Runner's World magazine. Nestled on a front page that includes an article on "How Pumpkins Can Help Your Running" and a video titled "Power Yoga for Runners" is a piece by track athlete Nick Symmonds calling for a ban on handguns and popular semi-automatic rifles.​​Attempting to pander to those who actually value their rights, Symmonds starts off the column by boasting, "I love my Second Amendment right." Symmonds then spends the remainder of the paragraph channeling Bill Clinton and John Kerry by listing his hunting bona fides as pro-Second Amendment credentials.​​Later on, Symmonds proposes a legislative "compromise" that would "*an assault rifles and handguns for everyone except police and military personnel." Under his proposal, Symmonds would graciously "allow responsible citizens to own rifles and shotguns," as "[r]ifles are for big-game animals, [and] shotguns are for birds." Nowhere does Symmonds entertain the notion that firearms have legitimate, constitutionally protected, self-defense applications.*​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...alongside-shoe-reviews,-training-recipes.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 45 11/15/2013​
























​*Outrage of the Week: Student's Self-Defense Leads to University Disciplinary Action*​​This week's outrage comes to us from Gonzaga University in Spokane, Washington. There, two students living in an off-campus, university-owned apartment were put on probation for the "infraction" of displaying a legally-owned firearm to thwart a home invasion by a convicted felon.​​According to a CNN article, on the night of October 24, students Erik Fagan and Daniel McIntosh were in their apartment when there was a knock on the door. Fagan told CNN affiliate KXLY in Spokane that he opened the door and a stranger, who said he'd just gotten out of jail, asked for $15. Fagan told KXLY he offered the man a blanket and a can of food, but "didn't feel comfortable" giving the man money because he was a stranger.​​"My gut instinct was telling me I wasn't going to be able to get that door closed before he came through," Fagan said.​​As the man started coming through the door, Fagan said he yelled for his roommate, McIntosh. McIntosh said he came to the door holding his pistol. When the man saw the gun, the students say he turned and ran away.​​The story notes that all university housing is patrolled at regular intervals by campus security, but this particular apartment complex isn't gated, and secured key cards or codes are not required for entrance.​​The students called 911 and campus security. A short time later, police captured the suspect, whom they identified as a six-time convicted felon with an outstanding Department of Corrections warrant.​​If the story ended here, we'd have yet another example of how a firearm was successfully used for self-defense against a dangerous criminal without the firing of a shot. But the story continues.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...-leads-to-university-disciplinary-action.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 46 11/22/2013​
























​*Outrage of the Week: Do as I Say, Not as I Do--NY Elitists Ray Kelly and Mayor Bloomberg Think Their Safety is More Important than Yours*​​gun New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg, he is, naturally, an outspoken proponent of Bloomberg's gun control initiatives and agenda. But guess what? When he leaves office and reverts back to just being an "average citizen," Kelly wants for himself, what he would quickly deny to you: Self-defense in the form of armed protection. ​​According to a NYmag.com article, Kelly has requested a team of six NYPD detectives to keep him and his family safe back in civilian life. And get this: it's reported that each detective would make $120,000 a year, and the taxpayers--the very ones he wants unarmed--will be required to pick up the entire bill!​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...heir-safety-is-more-important-than-yours.aspx*​









​*Bloomberg's Weird Thanksgiving Vision*​​Thanksgiving Day is not until next week, but we're going to get the next item out of the way now. We realize that normal people, who at other times are "in the fight" regarding the right to keep and bear arms, will want to enjoy the upcoming holiday the traditional way: gathered together with family and friends, strengthening the ties with people with whom they are closest, giving thanks for the good fortune to live in the greatest country on Earth, and for at least a day or two, trying to abstain from argument and controversy.​​"Normal people," that is.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2013/11/bloombergs-weird-thanksgiving-vision.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 47 12/06/2013​
























​*Obama and Bloomberg Use December 14 to Promote Gun Control*​​Google "Organizing for Action" (OFA), supposedly a non-partisan, grassroots group, and you get www.barackobama.com. Likewise, click on the preceding link, and it takes you to the Organizing for Action website. Despite OFA's innocuous-sounding name, the Chicago-based group is an arm of the Obama political machine, the successor to a similar Obama store-front put together after his 2008 election, Organizing for America. Whatever the group's name happens to be at a given moment, fulfilling the president's goal of "fundamentally transforming America" remains its mission. ​​On Monday, Obama's current operation sent an email to supporters urging them to hold events advocating gun control on December 14, the one-year anniversary of the murders at Sandy Hook Elementary School, in Newtown, Connecticut. ​​Meanwhile, Michael Bloomberg's euphemistically-named group, Mayors Against Illegal Guns, along with Moms Demand Action, are releasing a 60-second version and a 30-second version of a TV ad portraying a person approaching an elementary school with a duffel bag, as students observe a moment of silence for the victims who were killed at Sandy Hook Elementary. The obvious implication is that the gun control laws that one or both groups support could prevent the type of crime committed at Sandy Hook.​​*READ MORE >> http://cms.nraila.org/legislation/f...g-use-december-14-to-promote-gun-control.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 48 12/13/2013​
























​*BATFE Implicated in More Rogue Operations*​​Over the last several years, the federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (BATFE) has been plagued by mismanagement, scandal and rogue operations, the most infamous of which has been the ill-fated and deadly "Fast and Furious" debacle. Despite these ongoing problems and the criticism and calls for reform they have generated, BATFE has continued its practice of questionable tactics and judgment. ​​In fact, over the course of the last week, numerous media outlets have reported on yet another dubious BATFE operation--this one lowering the bar to a new, disturbing level.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...atfe-implicated-in-more-rogue-operations.aspx*​









​*Comments Reveal Strong Opposition to Proposed Rule on NFA Trusts*​​In September, we reported on the Obama administration's ill-conceived regulatory proposal to further complicate the already burdensome process of transferring an NFA firearm. To recap, the proposed rule would, among other things, expand the law enforcement certification (often referred to as the "CLEO sign-off") to cover applications to transfer or make an NFA firearm pertaining to legal entities such as corporations and trusts. It would also extend the fingerprinting, photograph, and background check requirements that currently apply only in the case of individual applicants to all so-called "responsible parties" within the entity. Comments have noted the proposal's definition of "responsible party" is so broad and vague that it conceivably could extend, for example, to infant beneficiaries of a trust.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...pposition-to-proposed-rule-on-nfa-trusts.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 20, No. 49 12/20/2013​
























​*Stopped in 80 Seconds: Armed Response, Not Gun Control, Halted School Rampage*​​Back in March, we reported on Colorado Governor John Hickenlooper (D) signing into law the most sweeping anti-gun legislation in the history of the Centennial State, despite overwhelming opposition to the legislation. The new law bans magazines with a capacity of greater than 15 rounds, imposes a "gun tax" for a background check when purchasing a firearm, and criminalizes the private transfer of a firearm, among other things. The anti-gunners claimed these measures would keep guns out of the hands of bad guys.​​Last week's tragic shooting at Arapahoe High School in Centennial, Colorado, left one student in critical condition. The perpetrator, a senior at the school, was reported to have randomly shot 17-year-old Claire Davis as she sat innocently in the hallway. As bad as that was, things could have been much worse.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...,-not-gun-control,-halted-school-rampage.aspx*​









​*PETA to Mauling Victim: Grin and Bear It*​​On December 13th, PETA "Special Projects" Division Manager Alicia Woempner lived up to the group's reputation for bizarre extremism when she sent a letter scolding 18-year-old hunter and bear mauling victim Camille Bomboy. In the dispatch, Woempner urges the recovering teen to "reflect on [the] incident" and "abandon hunting."​​Earlier in the week, Bomboy had been the victim of a vicious bear attack while hunting on her family's farm, suffering bites to her arms and a severe injury that almost resulted in the loss of an ear. The attack was only halted when Bomboy's stepfather frightened off the bear by firing a rifle.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2013/12/peta-to-mauling-victim-grin-and-bear-it.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

National Rifle Association
Miller: "For the first time in the United States, a citizen who has legally registered a gun will have to submit to a renewal process. The consequences of not knowing about this new law or missing the specific 60-day window are dire.
Starting on Jan. 2, every single D.C. resident who has registered a firearm since 1976 must go to police headquarters to pay a $48 fee and be photographed and fingerprinted."








MILLER: Gun reregistration law in D.C. goes into effect in 2014
washingtontimes.com
Starting on Jan. 2, every single D.C. resident who has registered a firearm since 1976 must go to police headquarters to pay a $48 fee and be photographed and fingerprinted. The Metropolitan Police Department estimates there are at least 30,000 registered gun owners.


----------



## mpd61

And so the fun begins...........30,000 legally "registered" owners to process in 60 days? Hmmm, I think that's about 500 renewals to process a day right? well that's if they're open on saturday/sunday MLK day etc. So maybe its more like 37 actual working days left. so about 810 renewals per business day. So just over 100, per hour, per workday right?
It'll go smoothly.


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 1 01/03/2014​
























​*Mixed Trial Court Ruling on New York's "SAFE" Act Ensures Appellate Action Will Follow*​​On December 31, 2013, Judge William M. Skretny of the United States District Court for the Western District of New York issued a decision in a legal challenge to New York's recently-enacted gun control law, commonly known as the SAFE Act. The suit was brought by the New York State Rifle and Pistol Association, among others, with support from the NRA. Plaintiffs asserted that three provisions of the Act violated the Second Amendment. These included its expanded ban on so-called "assault weapons" and "large capacity ammunition feeding devices" and its requirement that magazines be loaded with no more than seven rounds, even if they have a larger capacity. Various aspects of the law were also challenged as being unconstitutionally vague. Finally, plaintiffs asserted that provisions of the law which effectively ban direct Internet or mail order sales of ammunition violate Congress' preeminent role under the Constitution in regulating interstate commerce.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/s...act-ensures-appellate-action-will-follow.aspx*​









​*NRA-ILA 2013 Year in Review*​​2013 was a year full of challenges and opportunities for our Second Amendment rights. While our opponents made some progress in a handful of states, we secured many of our own state level victories, as well as beating back one of the best coordinated and best funded attack on our rights in the U.S. Senate.​​Click "Read More" below for a summary of the top stories brought to you in 2013 by the ILA Grassroots Alert. This coming year, with mid-term elections and the recurring assaults on our freedom, will require even greater resolve to "Stand and Fight" with NRA in defense of the Second Amendment.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2013/12/2013-year-in-review.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 2 01/10/2014​
























​*Chicago's Firearm Transfer Ban Falls to Second Amendment Ruling*​​Things are looking up for gun owners in Illinois. On Monday, as some 4,500 concealed carry applications flooded the state's online portal on its first full day of operation, Obama-appointed U.S. District Judge Edmond E. Chang of the Northern District of Illinois issued a significant opinion that invalidated Chicago's ban on firearm sales and transfers within the city. The suit was brought by the Illinois Association of Firearms Retailers and three individuals, with the backing of NRA. ​​The Chicago transfer ban was part of a series of ordinances the city hastily enacted after its total ban on handgun possession was invalidated by the Seventh Circuit Court of Appeals' 2010 opinion in McDonald v. Chicago. Chicago's crusade to be the nation's most oppressive jurisdiction for gun owners has yielded other important victories for the Second Amendment. These included the Seventh Circuit's holding in 2011's Ezell v. Chicago that Chicago's ban on discharge (notwithstanding its requirement that residents obtain live-fire training as a condition of owning a gun in the city) was unconstitutional. Other aspects of the city's wide-ranging gun control regime have been whittled down in response to litigation and the broad preemption provisions of Illinois' recently-enacted Firearm Concealed Carry Act (the result of yet another successful Second Amendment case in the Seventh Circuit, 2011's Shepard v. Madigan). The transfer ban remained, however, a symbol of the same political denial and impudence that have ironically helped move the Second Amendment needle in the right direction through litigation time and again.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...fer-ban-falls-to-second-amendment-ruling.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 3 01/17/2014​
























​*Pride and Prejudice? Hollywood Mogul Aims to Attack NRA with New Film*​​Hollywood producer and Obama mega fundraiser Harvey Weinstein used an appearance on The Howard Stern Show Wednesday to announce what he billed as a new anti-NRA movie, reportedly titled, The Senator's Wife. During the interview, Weinstein called NRA a "disaster area" and said of the film, "I'm going to make a movie with Meryl Streep, and we're going to take this head-on. And they're going to wish they weren't alive after I'm done with them." Weinstein indicated that the movie is also intended to decimate the gun industry and leave viewers thinking, "Gun stocks, I don't want to be involved in that stuff. It's going to be like crash and burn." (We'll leave it to you to decide whether ordinary people, or just entertainment tycoons, normally leave a movie pondering stock portfolios.)​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...d-mogul-aims-to-attack-nra-with-new-film.aspx*​









​*Concealed Carry Licensee Gets Ungracious Reception by Police in "Charm City"*​​As anybody who is a member of NRA knows, we support the dedicated men and women of law enforcement who put themselves in harm's way for the benefit of us all. We understand that most law enforcement officers take their oaths to defend and uphold the Constitution of the United States seriously. We also understand that untold thousands of reassuring interactions occur between citizens and law enforcement officers every day.​​What we don't understand are reports like this one arising from an incident in Baltimore, Maryland.​​The Tampa Bay Tribune recounts the disturbing story of a man who found himself on the receiving end of some aggressive and heavy-handed police tactics, apparently for nothing more than being under suspicion of owning a firearm.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...acious-reception-by-police-in-charm-city.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA News SPECIAL REPORT
Butler, Pennsylvania has a new mayor. Incumbent Margaret Stock, a member of Michael Bloomberg's anti-gun coalition Mayors Against Illegal Guns, was ousted in favor of retired police officer Tom Donaldson. Voters made it very clear that any threat to our firearm freedoms is a threat to our safety and who we are as Americans.









NRA News | "Voters Stick to Their Guns: Another Bloomberg Mayor Ousted"
youtube.com
Butler, Pennsylvania has a new mayor. Incumbent Margaret Stock, a member of Michael Bloomberg's anti-gun coalition Mayors Against Illegal Guns, was ousted in...


----------



## kwflatbed

​*California's Most Ambitious Handgun Ban Now Underway*​​In 1976, the Brady Campaign, then known as the National Council to Control Handguns, said that the first part of its three-part plan to get handguns and handgun ammunition made "totally illegal" was to "slow down the increasing number of handguns being produced and sold in this country." This month, anti-gunners finally got that wish in California. ​​America's two largest handgun manufacturers--Smith & Wesson and Sturm, Ruger--have announced that they will stop selling new semi-automatic handguns in California, rather than comply with the state's "microstamping" law. The law applies not only to entirely new models of handguns, but also to any current-production handgun approved by the state's Roster Board, if such handgun is modified with any new feature or characteristic, however minor or superficial.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...-most-ambitious-handgun-ban-now-underway.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 5 01/31/2014​
























​*President to Press his Anti-Gun Agenda "With or Without Congress"*​​Last year, in the wake of the shootings in Newtown, Conn., Barack Obama gave a State of the Union performance that was filled with theatrical pandering. Seeking to capitalize on that tragedy by exploiting the understandably intense emotions that followed in its wake, the President reiterated his support for increased background checks and bans on common semi-automatic firearms and their magazines, which he referred to as "weapons of war and massive ammunition magazines." ​​As usual, Obama's remarks were short on evidence to support the efficacy of his proposals. That's because evidence was (and still is) sorely lacking--and experts at Obama's own Justice Department acknowledged that fact, even if the President will not.​​In April, the U.S. Senate soundly rejected Obama's gun control agenda, which prompted one political commentator to call the action the "biggest loss" of Obama's presidency. ​​This year, Obama's State of the Union gun control rhetoric was toned down substantially but was no less disturbing, with the president pledging that he will continue to promote his anti-gun agenda "with or without Congress."​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...anti-gun-agenda-with-or-without-congress.aspx*​









​*Important Sportsmen's Legislation Needs Your Help Become a "Citizen Cosponsor" Today*​​H.R. 3590--the Sportsmen's Heritage and Recreational Enhancement (SHARE) Act--is an important bipartisan sportsmen's package that needs your support! Introduced by Congressional Sportsmen's Foundation Co-Chair, U.S. Rep. Bob Latta (R-Ohio), H.R. 3590 includes several important updates and changes that would positively impact American sportsmen. If enacted, this NRA-backed legislation would protect traditional lead based ammunition used by hunters. The legislation would also allow polar bear trophies legally harvested before the importation ban to be imported into the United States. Additionally, many provisions in this legislation would remove burdensome restrictions, such as opening additional land access for hunting and fishing and allowing for firearms to be legally carried on land managed by the Army Corps of Engineers. Similar legislation to H.R. 3590 passed the U.S. House of Representatives in the 112th Congress by an overwhelming bipartisan vote of 274-146.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...ur-help-become-a-citizen-cosponsor-today.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

National Rifle Association
The NRA praises members of the U.S. House of Representatives who voted to pass H.R. 3590, the Sportsmen's Heritage and Recreational Enhancement (SHARE) Act. The measure passed with broad bipartisan support. The SHARE Act would give law-abiding gun owners more access to carry firearms on land managed by the Army Corps of Engineers; protect lead-based ammunition, and promote the construction and maintenance of public target ranges.

_*House Passes NRA-backed SHARE Act*_​
*Fairfax, VA *- The National Rifle Association praises members of the U.S. House of Representatives who voted to pass H.R. 3590, the Sportsmen's Heritage and Recreational Enhancement (SHARE) Act. The measure, which passed with broad bipartisan support by a vote of 268 to 154, promotes and protects the rights of hunters in a variety of critical ways.
"Hunting is part of our unique American heritage and the NRA is committed to preserving it," said Chris W. Cox, executive director of the NRA's Institute for Legislative Action. "Congressman Bob Latta (R-OH) has been a stalwart friend to our nation's hunters and on behalf of our 5 million NRA members we thank him for his leadership on this important legislation. The NRA will continue to work with the Congress to protect the rights of hunters from increasingly hostile and litigious environmental groups seeking to curtail our freedoms."
Despite increasing urbanization in America, hunting and other outdoor sports continue to grow in popularity as people seek the simple pleasure of being outdoors with friends and family. The nation's 13.7 million hunters spent $38.3 billion in 2011, helping to create 680,000 jobs. Hunters and sportsmen contribute another $1.6 billion annually to conservation through license and permitting fees and charitable donations.
The SHARE Act would give law-abiding gun owners more access to carry firearms on land managed by the Army Corps of Engineers; protect lead-based ammunition, and promote the construction and maintenance of public target ranges.
The NRA worked with lawmakers to defeat a series of anti-hunting amendments supported by anti-hunting groups and environmental extremists designed to undermine hunting and fishing access and opportunities. The measure now heads to the Senate where the NRA will urge the Senate to take up and pass the SHARE Act.

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/n...uds-house-for-passage-of-hr-3590.aspx?s&st&ps


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 7 02/14/2014​
























​*Victory in Peruta v. San Diego: Ninth Circuit Confirms Right to Carry Arms in Public*​​In a tremendous victory for the right to keep and bear arms, the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals has confirmed that the Second Amendment protects an individual right to carry firearms for self-defense in public. The landmark decision came in the NRA-supported case of Peruta v. San Diego County, brought on behalf of the CRPA Foundation and five individuals who were denied carry licenses by the San Diego Sheriff. In its ruling, this federal court struck down a San Diego County Sheriff's policy that prevented most law-abiding adults from getting a license to carry a firearm.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legal/article...t-confirms-right-to-carry-arms-in-public.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 8 02/21/2014​
























​*U.S. Firearm Production Sets Record in 2012: AR-15 Production Up Over 100%*​​The number of firearms manufactured in the U.S. for sale to American customers hit an all-time high in 2012, according to the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives' (BATFE) new Firearms Manufacturers and Export Report. American firearm manufacturers produced roughly 8.3 million firearms for sale in the U.S., a new record, up 33 percent from the 6.2 million produced for American customers in 2011. ​​The report shows not only that Americans valued firearms in 2012 more than ever before, but also that they particularly valued the kinds of firearms that gun control supporters have tried the hardest to get banned--handguns and semi-automatic rifles.​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...012-ar-15-production-up-over-100-percent.aspx*​









​*A Tale of Two Realities: A Gun Controller's Slanderous Rhetoric and a Mother's Stand to Save Her Children*​​Despite current restrictions that place New Jersey well outside the American mainstream, gun controllers and some state lawmakers have made clear their intent to push even further in 2014, with wide-ranging legislation targeting nearly every aspect of the remaining gun freedom Garden State residents enjoy (or cling to, perhaps more accurately). Chief among these proposals is a bill that would lower the magazine capacity limit from the current 15 down to 10. And it appears gun control advocates are prepared to sink to any level of rhetorical excess to get it passed. ​​In a February 14 NJ.com article, Bryan Miller, Executive Director of the self-proclaimed "faith-based movement to prevent gun violence" Heeding God's Call, is quoted as stating, "Nobody needs a 15-round ammunition magazine unless they are a domestic terrorist or a gangster."​​*READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...and-a-mothers-stand-to-save-her-children.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 9 02/28/2014​
























​*Anti-Gun Obama Nominee, Vivek Murthy, Clears First Hurdle in Confirmation for U.S. Surgeon General*​​This week, the U.S. Senate Health, Education, Labor and Pensions Committee voted 13-9 to confirm President Obama's anti-gun nominee--36-year-old Dr. Vivek Murthy--as United States Surgeon General, clearing the way for Murthy's consideration by the full Senate.​​NRA strongly opposes Murthy's confirmation. In a letter to Senate leaders, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox noted that the U.S. Surgeon General is charged with the important tasks of providing the American public with information to better inform decisions related to their health, and with directing much of the federal government's public health efforts. In order for these roles to be carried out effectively, the public must trust that the Surgeon General's actions and recommendations are based on empirical and scientific evidence, rather than political or ideological motives. Unfortunately, Murthy's record of political activism in support of radical gun control measures raises significant concerns about the likelihood he would use the office of Surgeon General to further his preexisting campaign against gun ownership.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...e-in-confirmation-for-us-surgeon-general.aspx*​









​*Obama Administration's Proposed Ban on Domestic Sale of Ivory Could Impact Gun Owners*​​On February 11, 2014, the White House announced a National Strategy for Combating Wildlife Trafficking. One of the many aspects of the National Strategy is to ban the commercial trade of elephant ivory inside the United States. The Administration plans on banning the domestic sale of legally owned ivory in an upcoming rule.​​In response to the White House's announcement, the U.S. House of Representatives Foreign Affairs Committee held a hearing titled, "International Wildlife Trafficking Threats to Conservation and National Security" (Hearing may be viewed here). During this hearing, Director Ashe confirmed the NRA's concerns regarding the domestic trade and sale of ivory inside the United States. Director Ashe stated if you own a firearm that contains any amount of ivory that is less than 100 years old, you will not be able to sell this firearm.​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ic-sale-of-ivory-could-impact-gun-owners.aspx*​


----------



## mpd61

NOT at all funny......


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 10 03/07/2014​
























​*Confusion Reigns as Gun Control Law Takes Effect in Connecticut; Meanwhile NRA Continues the Fight*​​On April 4, 2013, Connecticut Governor Dan Malloy (D) signed Senate Bill 1160 into law, unleashing one of the most draconian gun control laws in the nation on his constituents. Among other things, the 140-page law bans large classes of firearms and magazines that had been obtained lawfully by tens of thousands of Connecticut residents. Limited grandfather provisions apply to those who registered otherwise banned items before January 1, 2014. Others in possession could face felony penalties for violations. President Obama himself was in Connecticut four days after this bill became law, praising it as a model for the nation.​​Throughout the Connecticut lawmakers' efforts to attack law-abiding gun owners, your NRA has been actively involved in fighting to vindicate the Second Amendment rights of Connecticut's citizens. Shortly before the bill was rammed through the state legislature with no opportunity for public debate or even for adequate committee review, the NRA helped organize a huge lobby day protest rally in conjunction with the National Shooting Sports Foundation, the Connecticut Citizens Defense League and the Coalition of Connecticut Sportsmen. Thousands turned out peacefully to protest the proposed legislation and the incursions on their rights that would undoubtedly result from it.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/s...cticut-meanwhile-nra-continues-the-fight.aspx*​









​*Anti-Gun Groups Fail to Remove Second Amendment Content from Facebook*​​In recent months, anti-gun groups such as Mayors Against Illegal Guns (MAIG), the Brady Campaign and others have been putting increasing pressure on Facebook (and its associated platform, Instagram) to prohibit any online content that references the private sale of firearms.​​The demands to Facebook were based on the false premise that guns were being sold illegally through these forums simply because users posted information about a firearm they wished to sell. ​​As we have often noted, the idea that the Internet is a vast, unregulated marketplace for guns is a myth. Gun sales advertised on the Internet are subject to the same laws that apply to any other gun sales, including restrictions on shipping and interstate sales, background checks for dealer sales, and penalties for persons transferring guns to others they know or have reason to believe are prohibited from having them.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...e-second-amendment-content-from-facebook.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA Files Friend of the Court Brief in Appeal of NSA Spying Case*

This week, NRA filed a brief in the United States Court of Appeals for the Second Circuit. The brief supports the American Civil Liberties Union's request for reversal of a decision by the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of New York that upheld the National Security Agency's data collection program.

We previously reported on the lower court case in an article available here. That article contains a more detailed description of NRA's arguments, but they generally make two major points. First, that the NSA's mass data collection violates the First Amendment's freedom of association protection because individuals will be chilled from joining certain groups - like NRA - that have been the target of hostility by others, including certain public officials, and identify their members' private social, political, or religious beliefs to the government. The second line of argument focuses on how the data collection programs could undermine privacy protections in federal law that prohibit creating a registry of firearms or firearm owners.


*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...court-brief-in-appeal-of-nsa-spying-case.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Please call your U.S. Senators and Ask Them to Oppose **the Confirmation of Vivek Murthy **for U.S. Surgeon General* 






​The National Rifle Association strongly opposes the confirmation of Vivek Murthy, as Surgeon General. *Click here* to see a recent interview with NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris Cox on Fox News.

The Surgeon General has the important tasks of providing the American public with information to better inform decisions related to their health and directing much of the federal government's public health efforts. In order for these roles to be carried out effectively, the public must trust that the Surgeon General's actions are based on empirical and scientific evidence, rather than political or ideological motives. In this regard, Dr. Murthy's record of political activism in support of radical gun control measures raises significant concerns about his ability to objectively examine issues pertinent to America's 100 million firearm owners and the likelihood he would use the office of Surgeon General to further his preexisting campaign against gun ownership.

Vivek Murthy agrees with President Barack Obama, Former New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg, and Senator Dianne Feinstein's radical anti-gun agenda. Dr. Murthy advocated on many occasions for the banning of lawfully-owned firearms and even worse - using tax dollars for the federal government to buy them back. Furthermore, Dr. Murthy proposed stripping the vital privacy protections for gun owners in the "Affordable Care Act" so that doctors and insurance companies can keep information on lawful gun owners. It's clear that Dr. Murthy would be a prescription for disaster for America's law-abiding gun owners.

*Please call your U.S. Senators at (202) 224-3121 and let them know that you oppose the confirmation of Vivek Murthy for Surgeon General.*

The actions you take today will help protect the 2nd Amendment. Please encourage all your friends and family to call as well.


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 12 03/21/2014​
























​*Feinstein Wants Obama to Pull a Clinton on Firearm Importation*​​U.S. Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.), sponsor of the federal "assault weapon" and "large" magazine "ban" of 1994-2004, is asking President Barack Obama to direct the BATFE to reinterpret a provision of the Gun Control Act of 1968 to prohibit the importation of various semi-automatic firearms and their parts. ​​In a letter to Obama, the text of which was included in an article published by the Daily Caller on Thursday, Feinstein said that, "at a minimum," the BATFE should: ​​_prohibit importation of all semiautomatic rifles that can accept, or be readily converted to accept, a large capacity ammunition magazine of more than 10 rounds . . . . prohibit semiautomatic rifles with fixed magazines with a capacity of more than 10 rounds, prohibit the importation of the frame or receiver of any prohibited rifle . . . . prohibit the practice of importing assault rifles in parts &#8230;. prohibit the use of a "thumbhole" stock . . . . and prohibit the importation of assault pistols._​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...to-pull-a-clinton-on-firearm-importation.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 14 04/04/2014​
























​*Bloomberg's Publicity Hounds Howl for Attention Following Ft. Hood Crime*​​The day after a soldier armed with a handgun murdered three, wounded 16, and killed himself on Ft. Hood, in central Texas, Michael Bloomberg's two anti-gun groups--Mayors Against Illegal Guns (MAIG) and Moms Demand Action--issued a joint press release admitting, "we don't know all the details." This did not stop them, however, from offering "spokespeople available for comment and TV interviews (from NYC, DC and via satellite)." Knowledge of details-and facts--have never stood as an impediment for anti-gun groups to start prescribing their usual remedies. ​​If the anti-gunners appeared to be hungry for the media's attention, it was for a reason. As detailed elsewhere in this Alert, polls conducted by Rasmussen Reports have found that support for gun control has decreased 22 percent since December 2012. Additionally, Bloomberg is no longer mayor of New York City and therefore can no longer use that office's bully pulpit to lecture America on his tiresome views about gun control.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...wl-for-attention-following-ft-hood-crime.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 15 04/11/2014​
























​*Contact Your Senators and Representative to Stop Proposed Semi-Auto Firearm Importation Ban*​​We recently reported that U.S. Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.), sponsor of the federal "assault weapon" and "large" magazine "ban" of 1994-2004, is asking President Barack Obama to direct the BATFE to reinterpret a provision of the Gun Control Act of 1968 to prohibit the importation of various semi-automatic firearms and their parts. ​​In a letter to Obama, the text of which was included in an article published by the Daily Caller, Feinstein said that, "at a minimum," the BATFE should: ​​prohibit importation of all semiautomatic rifles that can accept, or be readily converted to accept, a large capacity ammunition magazine of more than 10 rounds . . . . prohibit semiautomatic rifles with fixed magazines with a capacity of more than 10 rounds, prohibit the importation of the frame or receiver of any prohibited rifle . . . . prohibit the practice of importing assault rifles in parts &#8230;. prohibit the use of a "thumbhole" stock . . . . and prohibit the importation of assault pistols.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...oposed-semi-auto-firearm-importation-ban.aspx*​









​*Holder Floats Taxpayer-Funded "Smart" Gun Research*​​This week, Attorney General Eric Holder testified on Capitol Hill that what America needs at this pivotal moment in its history is to spend $2 million for "smart" gun technology, as part of a $382 million expenditure on what the Obama administration calls "gun safety." ​​Translation: Federal "universal" background checks, "assault weapon," and "large" magazine legislation was defeated in the Senate and not voted upon in the House of Representatives last year, and gun control supporters need something else to talk about.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...loats-taxpayer-funded-smart-gun-research.aspx*​


----------



## Goose

Well, at least Pelosi doesn't want to ban the importation of bayonet lugs. 

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 16 04/18/2014​
























​*Bloomberg Rebrands Gun Control Apparatus, Pledges $50 Million to Fight NRA, Second Amendment*​​On Wednesday, the New York Times published an article outlining Michael Bloomberg's latest attempt to buy your rights. This time, Bloomberg is dumping $50 million into the gun control cause and consolidating his anti-gun groups Mayors Against Illegal Guns (MAIG) and Moms Demand Action under a single organization, Everytown for Gun Safety. According to the article, Bloomberg's goal with the new money and group is to "outmuscle the National Rifle Association." ​​Right out of the gate, the Times piece mischaracterizes Bloomberg's latest endeavor. The article's first sentence states that he "plans to spend $50 million this year building a nationwide grassroots network to motivate voters who feel strongly about curbing gun violence&#8230;."​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...50-million-to-fight-nra-second-amendment.aspx*​









​*Show Michael Bloomberg that your freedom is not for sale! Sign NRA-PVF's Voter Declaration today!*​​We need every NRA member to help us counter Bloomberg's $50 million offensive. Sign your 2014 Voter Declaration today.​​​*READ MORE >>https://donate.nrapvf.org/voterdeclaration/default.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Signs of Anti-Gunner Weakness as NRA Meeting Shines*

While the NRA displays its strength at its Annual Meeting in Indianapolis, Michael Bloomberg is proving the old adage "there are just some things that money cannot buy." The self-anointed gun control Super Nanny's latest anti-gun groups--Moms Demand Action and Everytown for Gun Safety--are having even worse luck than his first one, Mayors Against Illegal Guns (MAIG).

As we have noted elsewhere in this alert, Bloomberg's new $50 million "grassroots" effort is off to a shaky start with its social media campaign. Now, the New York Times reports that former Pennsylvania governor Tom Ridge, an "assault weapon" ban supporter, "has unexpectedly resigned from the board of Michael R. Bloomberg's new gun control effort, citing his discomfort with some of the political work the group has been planning."

Ridge's resignation recalls the same sort of embarrassing and high-profile defections that likely contributed to Bloomberg's decision to rebrand MAIG, his former gun control flagship, in the first place. Now, with the new umbrella group barely a week old, history is repeating itself.

*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ti-gunner-weakness-as-nra-meeting-shines.aspx*​










*Pro-gun Community Schools Bloomberg on Grassroots Activism*

Last week, Michael Bloomberg announced his new anti-gun group, Everytown for Gun Safety, in conjunction with a $50 million initiative to develop a "nationwide grass-roots network" to pursue gun control. While Bloomberg's plans can better be described as Astroturfing, the billionaire's statements did manage to mobilize a legitimate grassroots response. Unfortunately for Bloomberg, that response came from the pro-gun community.

Upon learning of the ex-mayor's plans, Second Amendment advocates immediately took to the battle to the web. Activists took advantage of an embarrassing oversight by the Bloomberg conglomerate and registered the name Everytown for Gun Safety with Facebook. The activists then began using the page to post pro-gun materials. The move caused an immediate sensation in the blogosphere and demonstrated the ex-mayor's ham-handed approach to grassroots. One person responsible for the page told Buzzfeed, "I took the Bloomberg name because I wanted this page to remain open to debate, unlike his group at Moms Demand Action that block anyone with alternative views. Gun owners are getting a bad rep nation wide from their anti gun propaganda. As to who I am, I am your average citizen that believes the second amendment 'shall not be infringed.'"

*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...schools-bloomberg-on-grassroots-activism.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 18 05/03/2014​
























​*MAIG Honcho Cuts His Losses, Quits Bloomberg Gun Control Cabal*​​Mark Glaze, the head of Michael Bloomberg's ever-morphing anti-gun empire, has announced his departure from Mayors Against Illegal Guns, the group he helped form and steer since 2011. ​​For the last three years, Glaze labored to build an organization off the wealth of a billionaire who, while mayor of New York City, also exploited public resources to pursue his own nationwide antigun agenda. Despite the assets at its disposal, the group has so far accomplished little of note, other than incessant press coverage of its wealthy benefactor. Indeed, Bloomberg's anti-gun effort has, in its short life, seen public embarrassments, high-profile defections, and repeated attempts at rebranding. It even stooped to bullying similar groups after the Newtown tragedy to assure its own prominence. Now, with the group poised to make its biggest, most-publicized push yet for relevance, its creator and chief architect leaves it to its own devices. What does that say about the movement Glaze was supposed to create? What does that say about the group he formed? We don't know, frankly, other than this latest development is entirely consistent with how things have gone for Bloomberg's gun control efforts to date.​
http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...losses-quits-bloomberg-gun-control-cabal.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 19 05/09/2014​
























​*Hillary: On guns, "We're way out of balance"*​​The NRA has always supported laws prohibiting violent felons and certain other categories of potentially dangerous persons from possessing guns, and it's a position we're confident is shared by the vast majority of gun owners nationwide.​​Nevertheless, on Tuesday, Hillary Clinton, a potential 2016 presidential candidate, said, "I think that we've got to rein in what has become an almost article of faith that anybody can have a gun anywhere, anytime."​​Clinton also said that when it comes to guns, "I think again we're way out of balance, and I don't believe that is in the best interest of the vast majority of people." As if quoting from the playbook of 2008 presidential candidate Barack Obama, she added, "I think you can say that and still support the right of people to own guns."​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2014/5/hillary-on-guns-were-way-out-of-balance.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 20 05/16/2014​
























​*Team Obama Supports Your Right to "Selfie"-Defense?*​​The British author George Orwell's prescient novel "1984" has increased in popularity since the recent revelation of massive spying on Americans' private communications. Orwell is also credited with the sentiment popularized in the quote, "People sleep peacefully in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf." ​​Orwell said words to that effect in 1942, back when clear-thinking people had no illusions about how to deal with enemies bent on their destruction. Since then, things have changed, however. Today, the Obama administration apparently would have Americans believe that we rest well at night not because of Green Berets, Navy SEALs, Army Rangers, Marines, and the world's most powerful Navy and Air Force, but because Team Obama stands ready to Tweet wrongdoers into submission.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ma-supports-your-right-to-selfie-defense.aspx*​









​*Federal District Court Upholds D.C.'s Onerous Registration Regime*​​Following the Supreme Court's Landmark ruling in District of Columbia v. Heller, D.C. enacted several new gun control laws that prohibited the possession of so-called "assault weapons", prohibited possession of magazines capable of holding more than 10 rounds of ammunition, created handgun rationing, generally required the registration of all firearms, and required that registrations be renewed every three years. Shortly after the earliest of these new laws were enacted, Dick Anthony Heller and several other plaintiffs filed a new lawsuit challenging the provisions in the NRA supported case Heller v. District of Columbia, commonly referred to as Heller II.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...-upholds-dcs-onerous-registration-regime.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 21 05/23/2014​
























​*The Democracy Alliance Joins Fight for Gun Control*​​Fresh off the recent news that anti-gun billionaire Michael Bloomberg plans to spend $50 million to help elect gun control-supporting candidates in November's national elections, a similar plan by the Democracy Alliance has been exposed by the Washington Free Beacon. ​​The Free Beacon reports, "A secretive dark money group backed by George Soros and other liberal mega-donors is looking to steer nearly $40 million to left-wing groups in 2014 to support high-profile political and policy efforts." Soros, who in 2005 was convicted of insider trading in France, has previously donated millions of dollars to MediaMatters and MoveOn.org, both of which support gun control, the International Action Network on Small Arms, which promotes gun control at the United Nations, and Ready For Hillary, in support of gun control advocate Hillary Clinton's possible campaign for the U.S. presidency in 2016.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...acy-alliance-joins-fight-for-gun-control.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 22 05/30/2014​
























​*House Report: "Choke Point" Targets Legal Businesses for Asphyxiation *​​On May 29, House Oversight and Government Reform Committee Chairman Darrell Issa (R-Calif.) released a staff report, The Department of Justice's "Operation Choke Point": Illegally Choking Off Legitimate Businesses? The report concludes that the true goal of the operation is to "choke out" certain industries, including legal businesses like sellers of firearms and ammunition, which the current administration considers politically objectionable. ​​The report follows the Department of Justice's (DOJ's) launch last year of Operation Choke Point, a wide-ranging investigation into banks and payment processors (the middlemen between banks and merchants in financial transactions). DOJ claimed the operation was aimed at combating mass-market consumer fraud by shutting down access to the banking and payment systems that are necessary for fraudulent businesses to operate. The justification was an alleged higher "risk profile" for consumer fraud or potentially illegal activities associated with some merchants or activities identified by the Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation (FDIC).​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...argets-legal-businesses-for-asphyxiation.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 23 06/06/2014​
























​*Schumer Flubs Basic American History*​​Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), sponsor of the Brady Bill and the "assault weapon" and "large" magazine ban when he was in the House of Representatives, probably shouldn't be the go-to guy for historical arguments against the individual right to keep and bear arms. ​​The Washington Times reports that Schumer said on Tuesday Thomas Jefferson was the architect of the Bill of Rights. As the Times notes, Jefferson was overseas serving as minister to France during the Constitutional convention and the congressional debate over the Bill of Rights. ​​Schumer can perhaps console himself that both Jefferson and a pivotal author and champion of the Bill of Rights, James Madison, had a lot in common. ​​(Sen. Schumer, take notes.) Jefferson and Madison were both from Virginia. Both later became president of the United States. And both supported the right to arms.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...4/6/schumer-flubs-basic-american-history.aspx*​









​*Accused Arms-Smuggler Gets Nearly 300,000 Votes in California Election*​​On Tuesday, over 287,000 Californians cast their votes for San Francisco-area State Sen. Leland Yee in the Democratic Party's Secretary of State primary election. You might recall Sen. Yee is a long-time anti-gunner and, in 2006, received an "A+" rating from the Brady Campaign and was named to the group's so-called "Gun Violence Prevention Honor Roll." ​​The strange thing here is not just that Yee is currently under federal indictment on arms smuggling charges (no doubt his supporters would say he is still entitled to the presumption of innocence). The votes for Yee are even more curious considering he dropped out of the race in March.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...arly-300000-votes-in-california-election.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 24 06/13/2014​
























​*Everytown's List of "School Shootings" Employs Misleading Terms for Emotional Effect*​​Michael Bloomberg's gun control operatives, currently organized under the umbrella of "Everytown for Gun Safety," are trying to mislead legislators and the general public with a list of firearm-related incidents titled, "School Shootings in America Since Sandy Hook." As of a June 10, 2014 update, "at least 74" such incidents are said to have occurred. ​​The list's invocation of Sandy Hook and its accompanying photograph of a grief-stricken woman suggest that it documents only crimes similar to Sandy Hook, i.e., the murder of multiple students and/or teachers in their schools. ​​That suggestion, however, is false. ​​Everytown's list stretches the parameters of the term "school shooting" past any commonly understood notion of that term. The current list includes crimes, some involving gangs, that simply happened to take place on or near school grounds; incidents where no one was injured; suicides; accidental discharges; a least one victim who may have been shot off-site and stumbled onto school grounds; defensive force; and even an off-campus crime spree that ended with police shooting the perpetrator after he ran onto the grounds of a college.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ys-misleading-terms-for-emotional-effect.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 26 06/27/2014​
























​*Media Promotes Bloomberg Propaganda*​​







​A free press is a good thing for America to have. A free press that doesn't parrot and exaggerate anti-gun propaganda would be even better.​​For example, take Natalie DiBlasio's article for USA Today on Wednesday, titled More kids die in shootings than statistics show. For starters, the title doesn't even accurately reflect the article's content. The article concerns the claim by Michael Bloomberg's gun-control group "Everytown" that some firearm accident deaths among children are mistakenly classified as homicides by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). Contrary to the article's title, Everytown doesn't claim that the CDC undercounts firearm-related deaths among children in general.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2014/6/media-promotes-bloomberg-propaganda.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: "Gun Control" Bill Passed State House, Sent to Senate​*​​








Unfortunately, the Massachusetts House of Representatives today passed House Bill 4278, a watered-down version of House Bill 4121, by a 112 to 38 vote. While concessions were made and the NRA was able to scale back some of the anti-gun aspects, H.4278 still contains provisions which will directly and adversely affect your constitutional right to keep and bear arms. As previously reported, this bill has already had multiple redrafts and was not given adequate time for review from stakeholders and policy makers. Considering the draft of H.4278 was circulated late last night and became available to all stakeholders early this morning, it would be a wonder if many state Representatives even read it at all.
While H.4278 has been significantly improved in many areas, perhaps the bill's most egregious provision, which gives issuing authorities discretion to deny firearm identification cards, remains in the current version of the House-passed bill. This discretionary provision has been somewhat limited compared to prior versions to require that the issuing authority can show "reliable and credible information that the applicant or card holder has exhibited or engaged in behavior that suggests the applicant or card holder could potentially create a risk to public safety if issued a card; or (ii) existing factors that suggest that the applicant or card holder could potentially create a risk to public safety if issued a card."
While an improvement over prior versions of this bill that would have given essentially unfettered discretion to issuing authorities to deny applicants or renewal applicants, it isn't difficult to imagine how this provision will be abused if H.4278 becomes law. For example, a government official with a personal grudge against an applicant or an opposition to individual gun ownership could use almost any "bad" conduct in an applicant's past to deny the applicant, which might include any number of menial acts that wouldn't normally prohibit a person from possessing a firearm. Simple speeding tickets might be enough to show that a person "has exhibited or engaged in behavior that suggests the applicant or card holder could potentially create a risk to public safety . . . ." Like current law, denials of a FID card would be reviewable by a court, however, because the bill does not include a standard for review of a denial under the new discretionary provision, a court would likely review those decisions under a very deferential "abuse of discretion" standard, which, in layman's terms means that very few discretionary denials would likely be overturned.
Some of the other misguided provisions include new requirements which will create problems for hunter education courses and requirements that Massachusetts submit unnecessary records to NICS, including records of individuals who are NOT prohibited from possessing a firearm under state or federal law.
While H. 4278 does include some positive provisions, such as fixing the process for renewing both FID and LTC (License to Carry) cards, for the aforementioned reasons, the NRA remains opposed to this bill. *It is critical that you contact your state Senator and urge him or her to oppose H. 4278 in its current form.*
Please also contact your state Representative and urge him or her to advocate for elimination of these misguided components in the state Senate.


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 27 07/11/2014​
























​*Biden, Bloomberg Describe Second Amendment Supporters with Vulgarities and Slurs *​​What is it with the elitist political class and their insulting, arrogant, even vulgar comments about gun owners and others who live in Heartland America? It's been going on a long time and continues to this day, even though it gets gun control supporters nowhere. ​​In 1985, then-New York governor Mario Cuomo said that people who oppose mandatory seat belt laws are "hunters who drink beer, don't vote, and lie to their wives about where they were all weekend." A few years later, the late Sen. Edward Kennedy--of Chappaquiddick infamy--accused the NRA of being in an "unholy alliance" with drug pushers, because we opposed legislation to ban general-purpose semi-automatic rifles like the AR-15. ​​Then, in 2008, then-presidential candidate Barack Obama said that Americans who live in small towns "get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy toward people who aren't like them, or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations." ​​Now, with the November elections approaching, the task of motivating anti-gun voters by telling them that they're smarter and more cosmopolitan than we are is being taken up by Vice-President Joe Biden and America's self-absorbed, self-appointed national nanny, Michael Bloomberg.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...nt-supporters-with-vulgarities-and-slurs.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Senate Introduces its Own Version of Gun Control Bill​*​​








_Call your state Senator Immediately to Oppose S.2265_
Late yesterday, the Massachusetts Senate Ways and Means Committee introduced its own version of gun control legislation, Senate Bill 2265. This language is the replacement language for House Bill 4285, and will be considered on the Senate floor this Thursday, July 17. 
S.2265 is similar to H.4285 and still contains language that would create new "may issue" FID issuance standards by giving issuing authorities unlimited discretion to deny firearm identification cards and would require Massachusetts to submit unnecessary records to NICS, including records of individuals who are NOT prohibited from possessing a firearm under state or federal law. The Senate version also contains a new provision that would deny a person who has had their firearms seized the ability to have their personal property transferred within ten days to a lawfully licensed individual. Instead, law enforcement would be given the discretion to keep the firearms, sell them after a year and benefit from their profits.
It isn't difficult to imagine how allowing issuing authorities discretion in the issuance of FID cards will be abused if S.2265 becomes law. For example, a government official with a personal grudge against an applicant or an opposition to individual gun ownership could use almost any "bad" conduct in an applicant's past to deny the applicant, which might include any number of menial acts that wouldn't normally prohibit a person from possessing a firearm. Simple speeding tickets might be enough to show that a person "has exhibited or engaged in behavior that suggests the applicant or card holder could potentially create a risk to public safety . . . ." Like current law, denials of a FID card would be reviewable by a court, however, because S.2265 does not include a standard for review of a denial under the new discretionary provision, a court would likely review those decisions under a very deferential "abuse of discretion" standard, which, in layman's terms means that very few discretionary denials would likely be overturned.
*State Senators have until 5:00 p.m. today to file amendments to S.2265. It is critical that you contact your state Senator NOW and urge him or her to file amendments removing the discretionary provision for FID issuance and removing the requirement that Massachusetts submit unnecessary records to NICS. Urge them to OPPOSE S.2265 in its current form, and ask him or her how they plan to vote.*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Bloomberg Proxy Releases Anti-Gun Manifesto; Proposes to Ban Cartoon Characters and Colors!*

The name of U.S. Rep. Robin Kelly (D-Ill.) headlines the Kelly Report, a new manifesto identifying a long list of gun control initiatives that anti-gun activists intend to pursue in the near future. However, the document appears to be the handiwork of Michael Bloomberg, whose misleadingly-named Independence USA political action committee contributed $2.1 million to Kelly's congressional campaign last year. With Bloomberg's help, Kelly was elected to fill the Chicago-area seat previously held by fellow gun control supporter Jesse Jackson, Jr., who is currently doing time in federal prison.

The Kelly Report consists of essays by gun control supporters, followed by a long list of gun control legislation and other efforts they support. Anti-gun activist groups represented in the "report" include Bloomberg's Mayors Against Illegal Guns, Bloomberg's Everytown for Gun Safety, the Brady Campaign, the Educational Fund to End Gun Violence, the Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence, and Americans for Responsible Solutions.

The "report" advocates two gun control restrictions intended to achieve universal gun registration incrementally. They are "universal" background checks, a Bloomberg priority, and repealing the law that limits the amount of time that the FBI can retain records on people who pass background checks to buy guns. Kelly also calls for gun registration outright.


*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ses-to-ban-cartoon-characters-and-colors.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 30 08/01/2014​
























​*Bloomberg Ad Inadvertently Portrays Limits of Gun Control Agenda*​​With $50 million, one would think Michael Bloomberg and his anti-gun cronies could afford to conduct some focus testing. However, judging from the reaction to the latest fear-mongering ad from Bloomberg's Everytown group, the ex-mayor and his astroturf activists are clueless when it comes to women and firearms. ​​The ad depicts a mother and child alone in a house. A man begins pounding on the door, demanding entry. The woman calls 9-1-1 and explains that her "ex" is trying to break in, and she has a restraining order against him. While the woman is still on the phone, the man bursts through the door and grabs the child. As the unarmed woman futilely attempts to stop him, he pulls a gun. The screen fades to black, and a gunshot is heard.​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ly-portrays-limits-of-gun-control-agenda.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

​*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 31 08/08/2014​
























​*Reciprocity Mix-Up Leads to Felony Charges for Philadelphia Mom*​​On Tuesday, Superior Court Judge Michael Donio declined to dismiss a case for unlawful possession of a firearm against Philadelphia resident Shaneen Allen. Allen was arrested during a traffic stop last October after she volunteered to the officer that she had a firearm in her car. She mistakenly believed her Pennsylvania license to carry firearms was valid in New Jersey. This was hardly an unreasonable assumption, considering that Pennsylvania concealed carry licensees can lawfully carry in over 30 other states. ​​Nevertheless, Judge Donio sided with prosecutors in deciding that Allen was not covered by a 180-day gun amnesty period for the surrender of firearms in New Jersey that happened to be occurring at the time of her arrest. The judge also refused to overrule the Atlantic County Prosecutor's decision to deny Allen a pre-trial intervention program that could have helped her avoid a criminal conviction.​​​​​​​​*READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...s-to-felony-charges-for-philadelphia-mom.aspx*​


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 33 08/22/2014
























*NRA Ad Campaign Exposes the Real Michael Bloomberg*
Michael Bloomberg is not having the success in burying the NRA that he expected when he announced his $50 million campaign against the Second Amendment and the formation of his gun control umbrella group, Everytown for Gun Safety.

As we reported last week, his investment in Milwaukee to defeat pro-gun Sheriff David Clarke failed in spite of the huge infusion of cash Bloomberg provided to promote Clarke's anti-gun opponent. This defeat, on top of the recall of Colorado state senators last year, shows the inherent weakness of Bloomberg's operation: it has no real grassroots support, just money and bluster.

To make things worse for the former mayor, NRA has launched a national effort aimed at exposing Michael Bloomberg's anti-freedom agenda. The "Meet the Real Michael Bloomberg" advertising campaign kicked off this week with a television advertisement titled "Insult." "Insult" is the first in a series of ads that will highlight Bloomberg's hypocrisy, arrogance and desire to control the lives of ordinary Americans.

READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...paign-exposes-the-real-michael-bloomberg.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 34 08/28/2014
























*Emanuel Puts Positive Spin on Chicago's Violent Crime Problem*
Even though Chicago has more murders than any city, its mayor, Rahm Emanuel, says it's not the "murder capital," Politico reports.

Emanuel appears to base his conclusion on a study ranking Chicago 21st in terms of its per capita murder rate. However, this ranking compares Chicago (population 2.7 million) to towns with populations as low as 100,000. While apples-to-apples in terms of using rates instead of numbers of crimes, it isn't apples-to-apples to compare a big city with small towns.

READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...e-spin-on-chicagos-violent-crime-problem.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 35 09/05/2014
































*Harry Reid Trying to Use Constitutional Amendment to Silence NRA, its Members, and Free Speech*
In January 2010, the U.S. Supreme Court handed down a key decision in the case of Citizens United v. Federal Election Commission. The decision removed unconstitutional restrictions on the ability to speak freely at election time of grassroots groups like NRA and others. But now, some are trying to reverse the decision--and while they recognize that they must amend the Constitution to do so, their amendment would gut the First Amendment rights of organized political groups as we know them.

READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...-silence-nra-its-members-and-free-speech.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 36 09/12/2014
























*Rice, Allen Cases Show Danger of Unchecked Prosecutorial Discretion*
The year 2014 has gone from bad to worse for Baltimore Ravens running back Ray Rice. In February, he was involved in an ugly confrontation with his then-fiancée (and now wife) Janay Palmer in an Atlantic City hotel casino. A security camera captured the incident, which ended with Rice hauling the unconscious Palmer out of the elevator.

At first, handling of the event seemed to be favoring Rice. The Atlantic County Prosecutor's Office, for its part, was willing to give Rice a break. In May, Atlantic County Prosecutor Jim McClain agreed to allow Rice to enter a pretrial intervention program for first offenders, even though Rice was indicted for felony aggravated assault. The program allows Rice not just the opportunity to avoid prison time but, upon successful completion of the program's requirements, any conviction whatsoever.

READ MORE >>http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...er-of-unchecked-prosecutorial-discretion.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 37 09/19/2014
























*NBC Offers Repellent Advice on Appeasing Home Invaders*
Americans have a constitutional right to armed self-defense, but they have other choices as well. The University of Colorado, for example, last year offered the students it sought to disarm with statewide legislation other "crime prevention tactics." Options for female students facing rapists included passive resistance," biting, and self-degradation. According to one proponent of the bill to ban the lawful carrying of firearms on campuses, such threats are "why we have the whistles."

Along similar lines, NBC's Today Show recently offered suggestions on how to deal with violent home invaders. Their basic advice: politely defer to the intruder, but if things really get out of hand, reach for the insect repellent.

READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ellent-advice-on-appeasing-home-invaders.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 38 09/26/2014
























*Shaneen Allen to Avoid Prison as New Jersey AG Revises Sentencing Guidance for Gun Law Violations*

In a stunning outbreak of sanity in the Garden State, Atlantic County Prosecutor Jim McClain has reversed his earlier decision to seek prison time for Shaneen Allen, a single mother from Philadelphia who was facing felony prosecution for misunderstanding concealed carry reciprocity rules. The decision came after John Hoffman, acting New Jersey Attorney General, issued statewide guidance to county prosecutors clarifying the application of New Jersey's mandatory sentencing scheme to certain minor firearm violations. These developments mean that not only will Ms. Allen and her children be spared the ordeal of her facing a felony conviction and lengthy prison term but that other travelers who unwittingly violate New Jersey's harsh laws gun laws may also avoid a similar nightmare.

READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...ntencing-guidance-for-gun-law-violations.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 39 10/03/2014
























*Fact-Checkers Appoint Themselves Arbiters of What Constitute "Gun Rights"*
In the past, NRA has detailed the tendency of mainstream media "fact checkers" to skew information to support a particular viewpoint or agenda. This tradition continued this week as the Tampa Bay Times' PolitiFact and the Washington Post's Fact Checker both took issue with an NRA ad running against Louisiana Senator Mary Landrieu.

The ad correctly states that "Mary Landrieu voted to take away your gun rights," following images of a mother at home with a child during a break-in. The two fact-checking outfits seized on the statement and deemed it false, giving it their lowest ratings.

READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...s-arbiters-of-what-constitute-gun-rights.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 40 10/10/2014
























*NICS Checks Show Gun Purchases Strong in 2014*
New numbers reported by the FBI suggest that Americans may be buying firearms at a slightly higher rate in 2014 than they did in 2012, following a record number of checks during the "surge" brought on by President Barack Obama's re-election in November 2012 and his subsequent campaign for gun control.

Because Americans bought guns at an unusually high rate in 2013, some commentators have compared the 2013 numbers to those in 2014 and on that basis claimed that gun purchases are in serious decline. However, that's like saying that a professional football team's offense is waning, because after racking up 30 points in the first quarter and 40 points in the second quarter, it has scored only 24 points in the first eleven minutes of the third quarter.

READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...checks-show-gun-purchases-strong-in-2014.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 41 10/17/2014
























*Documents Reveal Additional Victims of Fast and Furious in the U.S., Continued DOJ Cover-Up*
Eric Holder may have announced his resignation as U.S. attorney general, but his legacy of mismanagement, incompetence, and the politicization of federal law enforcement will continue to plague Americans for some time to come. That became even more evident this week with further revelations about Operation Fast and Furious based on information of which the Justice Department was presumably aware but withheld from the American people.

According to records obtained by Judicial Watch through a public records lawsuit against the City of Phoenix, Ariz., an AK 47-type rifle involved in Operation Fast and Furious was used in a gang-style shooting in the city that left two people injured with multiple gunshot wounds. The incident could have been far worse, moreover, as the assailants had also shot up the front of an occupied apartment building where the victims were found.

READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...-furious-in-the-us-continued-doj-coverup.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 42 10/24/2014
























*Anti-NRA Ebola Theme Infects Media, Spreads Rapidly*
In the weeks since we last reported on media attempts to tie NRA to the Ebola crisis because of our opposition to the nomination of Dr. Vivek Murthy as surgeon general, the anti-gun echo chamber has continued to promote this absurd line of argument. Absent most of the coverage is a forthright discussion of NRA's legitimate concerns with the nominee, or any evidence that Murthy himself has a singular ability to effectively handle the nation's Ebola response.

NRA opposes Dr. Murthy's nomination for the very reason that he has a history of exploiting his status as a medical practitioner to advance a purely political agenda of extreme and unproven gun control measures.

READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...bola-theme-infects-media-spreads-rapidly.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 43 10/31/2014
























*Message from NRA Chief Lobbyist Chris W. Cox*









NRA Friends,

The future of our Second Amendment rights comes down to one day*- Election Day-Tuesday, November 4.*

Tuesday's elections are the most important of our lifetime. Our fundamental right to keep and bear arms has never been in greater jeopardy. This election cycle, we face the best organized and most well-funded attack on our freedom since our forefathers put pen to paper to ensure our Second Amendment rights.

As a Second Amendment supporter, you belong to one of the most effective civil rights advocacy organizations in the country. But make no mistake; our opposition is not to be underestimated. Former New York City mayor Michael Bloomberg has declared war on the NRA and the Second Amendment. We must not sit back and let him use his billions of dollars to impose his radical and elitist anti-gun agenda on the American people.

Your vote on Tuesday could ensure the strength of the Second Amendment for generations to come. Stay home, and we will only be able to watch as anti-gun politicians advance and enact legislation to erode our rights and disarm the American people. *We must be sure our collective voices are heard loudly and clearly on Tuesday- the future of our freedom depends on it!*

To ensure you know which candidates support or oppose our Second Amendment rights prior to voting on Tuesday, please visit www.NRAPVF.org.

Without the hard work of millions of NRA members, our right to keep and bear arms would have already been rendered all but meaningless, just as it has for the people of Australia and England, places that President Obama cites as model gun control jurisdictions.

We salute our members and their determination to win each and every battle, and the culmination of that battle is Election Day on Tuesday. You, the voters, ultimately determine America's fate this year and for years to come. Freedom can be lost or gained incrementally. Your votes on Tuesday will ultimately determine which way the fate of our freedoms will sway. Now is your time to stand and fight!

Yours in freedom,

Chris W. Cox
NRA-ILA Executive Director


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 44 11/07/2014
























*NRA Political Victory Fund Achieves Historic Election Victories While Anti-Gun Billionaire Michael Bloomberg is Proven to be a Political Liability*









The NRA would like to congratulate pro-Second Amendment candidates across the country who won significant victories in their respective states and districts in Tuesday's historic elections. And the NRA would like to congratulate YOU--our members--for the role YOU played in achieving those victories! Thanks to YOU, the NRA scored impressive wins in hotly contested races and played a pivotal role in increasing pro-gun majorities in both chambers of Congress.

READ MORE >>

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...rg-is-proven-to-be-a-political-liability.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 45 11/14/2014
























*Record-Level of Support for Guns in the Home*
Score this one as a victory for the judgment of the American people.

For decades, anti-gun groups have been trying to scare Americans into getting rid of their guns, with the claim that you're more likely to have a problem if you have guns in your home, than if you don't. But whatever they've been doing all these years apparently hasn't been working. Not only have Americans been acquiring guns at record levels, Gallup recently reported that 63 percent of Americans now believe that having guns at home makes them safer, nearly double the percentage reporting the same belief 14 years ago.

Furthermore, Gallup found, support for having guns at home is shared by majorities of men and women, white and other Americans, people in all major geographic regions of the country, and Republicans and Independents. Only among Democrats does a majority still believe that having a gun at home makes them less safe.

READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2014/11/record-level-of-support-for-guns-in-the-home.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 46 11/21/2014
























*Federal Investigations to Proceed on Operation Choke Point*
As we reported last month, a coalition of congressional representatives led by Rep. Blaine Luetkemeyer (R-Mo.) had requested internal investigators at the Department of Justice (DOJ) and the Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation (FDIC) to conduct formal inquiries into Operation Choke Point, as well as any officials and staff involved in the program. Rep. Luetkemeyer is now reporting that those requests have been granted. According to his press release announcing the decisions, "The correspondence I received from the FDIC and DOJ is a great first step in ensuring that those responsible for Operation Choke Point are held accountable and that Congress and the American people receive details and answers they deserve."

READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...ions-to-proceed-on-operation-choke-point.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 47 12/05/2014
























*AP Reporter Grasps for Negative Spin on Gun Sales Surge*
Last week, Associated Press reporter Matt Stroud incorrectly implied that the recent increase in firearm-related background checks run through the National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) frequently results in violent criminals beating the system and acquiring guns.

Noting that in situations in which NICS cannot complete a check on a prospective gun buyer within three business days, a firearm dealer is allowed to transfer a firearm to the person, Stroud hyperbolically wrote, "More gun sales than ever are slipping through the federal background check system. . . . omeone is killed with a firearm every 16 minutes. Mass shootings are happening every few weeks. . . . If three business days pass without a federal response, buyers can legally get their guns, whether or not the check was completed."

What Stroud neglected to mention--besides the fact that gun ownership is at an all-time high and the nation's murder rate has fallen to at least a 57-year low--is that the FBI continues running checks after the three-day period has elapsed and reports all ultimate denials to the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (BATFE) on a daily basis. Thereafter, BATFE personnel and local law enforcement officers can and do take action to separate prohibited persons from any firearms they may have acquired during the delay.

READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...sps-for-negative-spin-on-gun-sales-surge.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 48 12/12/2014
























*Bad Medicine for Gun Owners: Confirmation Vote Looms for Obama's Anti-gun Surgeon General Nominee*
As we began reporting earlier this year, President Obama has nominated anti-gun activist Vivek Murthy for the post of U.S. Surgeon General. Particularly given the president's determination to reinvigorate taxpayer-funded gun control propaganda under the guise of public health research, confirmation of Dr. Murthy would pose a serious threat to the rights of gun owners. Dr. Murthy's résumé of partisan activism on behalf of gun control, in which he specifically leveraged his status as a doctor, is detailed at length in a letter NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris Cox sent on Tuesday to Senators Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) and Harry Reid (D-Nev.), reasserting NRA's opposition to his nomination.

READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/a...-obamas-anti-gun-surgeon-general-nominee.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS ALERT: *Vol. 21, No. 49 12/19/2014
























*Pro-Gun Protections Enacted Into Law*
Last week, Congress approved the Fiscal Year 2015 Consolidated and Further Continuing Appropriations Act. Included in the Act were a number of pro-gun provisions that prevent the Obama administration from implementing its anti-gun agenda.

This Act includes new provisions to stop the Obama administration's efforts regarding Operation Choke Point, a program in which the Department of Justice intimidates financial institutions into refusing or severing financial services to legally-operating ammunition and firearms dealers. In addition, the Act prohibits funds for the Internal Revenue Service to target groups for scrutiny based on their political beliefs, such as the NRA.

READ MORE >> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f.../12/pro-gun-protections-enacted-into-law.aspx


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 1


NEWS 
Media Fail: Americans' Gun Purchases Are Soaring
Lately, along with gun control supporters claiming that the number of gun owners is declining, some in the media have been saying that Americans' gun purchases are declining as well. Last summer, Time.com went so far as to say--and we're not kidding, here--that guns are one of the 10 Things Americans Have Suddenly Stopped Buying. And this week, a Washington Post headline, Gun sales in Virginia drop in 2014 following 3 years' growth, suggested that there are fewer gun purchases today than there were three years ago.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20150109/media-fail-americans-gun-purchases-are-soaring


----------



## HistoryHound

Really? I went to the gun shop with hubby to buy his Christmas present and you could barely move in the place. I finally went outside to wait and 3 people took my place. Granted I've only been in there once so maybe it was a slow day for them.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Lol... I've bought 4 this year... Wtf are they talking about??


----------



## kwflatbed

This Weeks Alerts:

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...indoctrination-camp-for-suggestible-reporters


----------



## MaDuce

Obama is the greatest gun salesmen there is. Every time he opens his mouth it's panic buy time.


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA Hater Hates American Hero, Too*








Friday, January 23, 2015









 More
LaRue Tactical, manufacturer of precision rifles, optics mounts, and other rifle accessories, is well-known for their bumper stickers saying, "God Bless Our Troops, Especially Our Snipers."

That's because LaRue understands that military snipers place themselves at immense risk to protect the rest of our troops. This has included--during the Global War on Terror--making it dangerous for adversaries to try to hide improvised explosive devices and mines along our troops' lines of travel when a disciplined, highly-trained man behind a telescopically-equipped rifle is watching.

Many other Americans apparently understand this as well. American Sniper, Clint Eastwood's new movie about Navy SEAL Chris Kyle (who holds the record for the confirmed number of enemy personnel killed), is setting box office records and has been nominated for six Academy Awards, including Best Picture.

Unfortunately, some Americans don't appreciate the sacrifice and service of brave warriors like Chris Kyle. One such person is Michael Moore.

You'll recall that, in 2002, Moore disparaged America generally and the NRA in particularin his movie, Bowling for Columbine. This week, he demonstrated that NRA members aren't the only armed Americans he despises by marking the release of American Sniper with a tweet suggesting that Kyle and other snipers are "cowards," adding, "Snipers aren't heroes. And invaders r worse."

To make sure people knew who he meant by "invaders," Moore continued, "if you're on the roof of your home defending it from invaders who've come 7K miles [roughly the distance from the U.S.A. to Afghanistan or Iraq], you are not a sniper, u are brave, u are a neighbor."

Chief Petty Officer Kyle, who received, among other military awards, two Silver Stars and Five Bronze Stars with "V" for valor, died in 2013. Thus, even if he were inclined to have dignified Moore's comments with a response, which is doubtful, he is unable to do so. Instead, Kyle is being defended, and Moore is being criticized, by Medal of Honor recipient Sgt. Dakota Meyer (USMC), former Army sniper Sgt. Nicholas Irving, Kid Rock, Whoopi Goldberg, Laura Ingraham and many others from varying walks of American life. Sgt. Irving, apparently taking Moore's "neighbor" comment at face value, even suggested that Moore be airlifted to Afghanistan to see those neighbors for himself.

NRA members can be proudly counted among the millions of Americans who are grateful for CPO Kyle's service to our country, and who will never allow our country to devolve into anything of which the likes of Michael Moore would approve.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20150123/nra-hater-hates-american-hero-too


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 4


NEWS 
Mission Creep: DEA Contemplated Mass Surveillance of Gun Show Attendees
Recent revelations about a proposed federal law enforcement program might have some friends and families drawing lots to decide who drives to the next gun show. Criminals rarely obtain guns from gun shows. A Department of Justice survey of state and federal inmates, found that only 0.7 percent of those polled had acquired a firearm that they possessed at the time of their offense from a gun show. Unfortunately, this didn't stop at least one federal official from suggesting that the sophisticated tools of the modern surveillance state be turned on unsuspecting gun show attendees.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...lated-mass-surveillance-of-gun-show-attendees


----------



## kwflatbed

*Mementos Reveal Civil Rights Icon's Exposure to Armed Self-Defense*








Friday, February 06, 2015









 More
On Wednesday, the Library of Congress made the Rosa Parks Collection available to researchers. The compilation includes 2,500 photos and 7,500 manuscripts pertaining to the civil rights icon. Among these documents is a short autobiographical piece highlighting some of Parks' early experiences with armed self-defense.

A February 3 Washington Post article details the "biographical sketch." According to the Post, Parks explains how her grandfather used a shotgun to protect the family home in Pine Level, Ala., from potential attack by the Ku Klux Klan. One excerpt states that her grandfather "would stay up to wait for [the Klansmen] to come to our house&#8230; He kept his shotgun within hand reach at all times." Another portion notes that Parks' grandfather "declared that the first to invade our home would surely die."

Stories like Parks', where firearms were used to protect against racially motivated violence before and during the Civil Rights Era, are common. At a time when law enforcement officials were sometimes indifferent to acts of violence perpetrated against African-Americans (or in some cases even complicit in them), those seeking any protection at all had few other options.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...l-rights-icons-exposure-to-armed-self-defense


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 6


LEGAL & LEGISLATION GUN LAWS NEWS 
BATFE To Ban Common AR-15 Ammo
In a move clearly intended by the Obama Administration to suppress the acquisition, ownership and use of AR-15s and other .223 caliber general purpose rifles, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives unexpectedly announced today that it intends to ban commonplace M855 ball ammunition as "armor piercing ammunition." The decision continues Obama's use of his executive authority to impose gun control restrictions and bypass Congress.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20150213/batfe-to-ban-common-ar-15-ammo


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 7


NEWS GUN LAWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Your Action Urgently Needed to Prevent BATFE from Banning Common Rifle Ammunition!
Oppose BATFE's Expansion of the Federal "Armor Piercing" Ammo Ban and Tell Congress to Act! President Obama insisted that if Congress would not enact his gun control agenda, he would do so on his own, through executive action. Whatever else can be said of the president's track record, he is doing his utmost to keep that promise. Having failed to enact a federal ban on the AR-15, America's most popular rifle, he's now using the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (BATFE) to do the next best thing. BATFE is now proposing to ban a whole class of common rifle ammunition used in that overwhelmingly popular firearm. Unfortunately, that's just the beginning of BATFE's latest move and we need your help to stop them.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...nt-batfe-from-banning-common-rifle-ammunition


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 8


LEGAL & LEGISLATION GUN LAWS NEWS 
Obama's Power Grab to Ban Ammo in Full Swing. Only YOU Can Stop Him!
In a familiarly troubling pattern, the Obama administration's wanton crusade against the Second Amendment marches on. You must act NOW if we are to stop them in their tracks! In an attempt to suppress the acquisition, ownership and use of AR-15s and other .223 caliber general purpose rifles, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (BATFE) is moving to ban a whole class of common rifle ammunition with a radical reinterpretation of a nearly 30-year-old law regulating so-called "armor piercing" ammunition. The BATFE's new "Framework" would prohibit the manufacturing, importation, and sale of M855 ball ammunition, one of the most popular cartridges for the AR-15, the most popular rifle in America. The Obama Administration's repeated attempts to outlaw the AR-15 and other firearms have been unsuccessful, so they're attempting to do what they see as the next best thing--ban one of the most popular types of ammunition the AR-15 uses.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...-ban-ammo-in-full-swing-only-you-can-stop-him


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 9


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
"Astroturf" in the Rose Garden? White House Insists "Everyone" Agrees, Ammo Ban is "Common Sense"
On Monday, White House press secretary Josh Earnest said that President Obama supports the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives'--which is to say, President Obama's--ongoing attempt to ban M855-type AR-15 ammunition. Obama "has long believed that there are some common sense steps that we can take," Earnest said. "[E]veryone should agree that if there are armor-piercing bullets available that can fit into easily concealed weapons, that it puts our law enforcement [officers] at considerably more risk."

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20150306/astroturf-in-the-rose-garden


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 11


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
M855 Plot Thickens: Congressman Proposes Center-Fire Ammo Ban
You didn't need a crystal ball to see this one coming. On Monday, a week after the BATFE withdrew its plan to ban M855 as "armor-piercing ammunition," U.S. Rep. Steve Israel (D-N.Y.) announced that he intends to introduce legislation to "extend the definition of armor-piercing ammunition to include all bullets that can pierce body armor and be used in handguns."

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...ens-congressman-proposes-center-fire-ammo-ban


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 12


LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Second Amendment Enforcement Act of 2015 Introduced
This week, U.S. Senator Marco Rubio (R-Fla.) and U.S. Representative Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) introduced "The Second Amendment Enforcement Act of 2015" in the U.S. Senate and House respectively. These bills would restore the fundamental individual right for law-abiding D.C. residents to Keep and Bear Arms to defend themselves in accordance with the law. This bill would also conform D.C. law to federal laws in regards to governing firearms commerce, while also allowing D.C. residents to purchase firearms from licensed dealers in VA and MD, without the current hassle of D.C.'s onerous firearm registration system. The D.C. permitting system would also become streamlined, allowing for more law-abiding D.C. residents to legally obtain a permit and carry concealed firearms for self-defense.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20150327/second-amendment-enforcement-act-of-2015-introduced


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 13


NEWS 
Governor Brownback Signs NRA-Backed Permitless Carry Legislation Into Law
The National Rifle Association Institute for Legislative Action applauds Kansas Governor Sam Brownback signing into law Senate Bill 45, NRA-backed legislation that expands Kansas permitless open carry to included permitless concealed carry. "On behalf of the NRA's five-million members, we want to thank Governor Brownback and Senate Majority Leader Terry Bruce for their leadership on this critical issue," said Chris W. Cox, executive director of the NRA-ILA. "This new law is a common sense measure that allows law-abiding Kansans to exercise their fundamental right to self-protection in the manner that best suits their needs."

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...-backed-permitless-carry-legislation-into-law


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 16


GUN LAWS HUNTING 
NRA Scores Important Victory for American Hunters and Sport Shooters
This week, the NRA claimed victory for beating back an Obama administration policy that would have essentially stopped American hunters and sport shooters from traveling internationally with their personal firearms and ammunition. The U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) announced on Thursday that it is returning to its previous system of facilitating the international transport of personal firearms and ammunition, after meeting with representatives from the NRA, firearms industry and sportsmen's groups, and key members of Congress.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...ctory-for-american-hunters-and-sport-shooters


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 17


NEWS 
Clinton Hires Anti-Gun Astroturfer for her "Grassroots" Campaign
Despite already amassing an anti-gun track record that would make Michael Bloomberg proud, Democratic presidential nominee candidate Hillary Clinton appears intent on adding to it whenever possible. Last week brought the news that Clinton has hired gun control advocate Scott Hogan to run her "grassroots" campaign in Minnesota. Hogan formerly served as the Minnesota Director and Campaign Manager for Everytown for Gun Safety. Hogan and his new employer clearly have a shared interest in restricting gun rights. However, in some ways Hogan is an odd choice to run a grassroots operation for the supposedly sophisticated Clinton campaign. The Bloomberg bank-rolled Everytown group is the epitome of political astroturf; and a rather transparent one at that.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...i-gun-astroturfer-for-her-grassroots-campaign


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 18


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Big Loss for Big Brother: Federal Appeals Court Rules Against Government on Mass Surveillance
On May 7, 2015, in a significant victory for Americans' right to privacy and the rule of law, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Second Circuit ruled in favor of the plaintiffs in the case of ACLU v. Clapper, which challenged the National Security Agency's bulk collection of telephone metadata under Section 215 of the USA PATRIOT Act. While the plaintiffs raised various claims, the court ultimately ruled that the provision of law the government claimed enabled the mass surveillance program did not confer that authority. According to the court's opinion, "the text of § 215 cannot bear the weight the government asks us to assign to it, and &#8230; it does not authorize the telephone metadata program." Your NRA had participated in the case by filing friend of the court briefs at different stages of the proceedings. We have also supported legislation to curtail the NSA's dragnet surveillance of American citizens.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...rules-against-government-on-mass-surveillance


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 19


NEWS 
Bloomberg to Launch Proprietary Anti-Gun Media Arm
The ceaseless torrent of anti-gun commentary from the New York Times, Washington Post, MSNBC, and other "mainstream" media outlets, apparently isn't enough for billionaire firearm prohibitionist Michael Bloomberg. On May 8, Capital reported that the ex-mayor of New York is developing a "news operation" to work alongside his Everytown for Gun Safety organization in furtherance of his megalomaniacal gun control agenda

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20150515/bloomberg-to-launch-proprietary-anti-gun-media-arm


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 20


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT 
Court Rebukes D.C. for Discretionary Licensing Regime, Orders Issuance of Concealed Carry Licenses to Eligible Applicants
On May 18, the U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia issued an order prohibiting enforcement of provisions of D.C. law that effectively grant to the police chief the discretion to decide who may lawfully exercise the right to bear arms in public for self-defense. This follows on the heels of an earlier ruling in which the District lost the argument that the right to "bear arms" does not apply outside the home, leading to the hasty enactment of an "emergency" may-issue concealed carry licensing scheme. Such a license is the only means by which most people can lawfully carry firearms in D.C. for self-defense. Monday's case, Wren v. District of Columbia, made a preliminary ruling that D.C.'s policy of discretionary issuance would likely run afoul of the Second Amendment.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...ncealed-carry-licenses-to-eligible-applicants


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 23


NEWS 
Anti-Gun Politicians Get Woman Killed in New Jersey
Add Carol Bowne to the ever-lengthening list of people who have been killed because gun control supporters in elected office prohibited them from defending themselves. In the most direct sense, Bowne, a resident of Berlin Township, New Jersey, was murdered, on June 3, by a violent ex-con she had prior reason to fear. But in a broader sense, anti-gun politicians also bear responsibility for Bowne's avoidable death. It is they who forced her to choose between obtaining a handgun quickly and carrying it with her for protection -- at risk of imprisonment, fines or worse at the hands of New Jersey's law enforcement authorities and courts -- or subordinating her self-preservation instincts to the dictates of those same politicians -- at risk of death at the hands of her eventual killer.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20150612/anti-gun-politicians-get-woman-killed-in-new-jersey


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 25


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Serious Anti-Gunners Show What Compromise on Gun Control Would Mean
Whether to capitalize on a tragedy for political purposes, or because their urge to "do something" isn't tempered by a sense of reality, Senators Joe Manchin (D-W.V.) and Pat Toomey (R-Pa.) reacted to the deplorable murders at the Emanuel African Methodist Episcopal Church in Charleston, South Carolina, last week by saying that they may reintroduce so-called "universal" background check legislation to require background checks on private sales and trades of firearms, including those between many family members and friends. NRA members and supporters will recall that a previous version of the Manchin-Toomey "universal" background check legislation was soundly defeated in the U.S. Senate in 2013. 
https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...how-what-compromise-on-gun-control-would-mean


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 26


NEWS 
Another Gun Control Claim Bites the Dust
If it sounds like we're repeating ourselves, it's because we are. For the proverbial umpteenth time, Fact Checkers at a prominent newspaper have denounced a lie being told by a supporter of expanded background checks on gun sales On Monday, the Washington Post gave Four Pinnochios to U.S. Sen. Chris Murphy (D-Conn.) for repeating a claim originated by Michael Bloomberg's Everytown for Gun Safety group, that there has been an average of one school shooting per week since the December 2012 crime at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20150701/another-gun-control-claim-bites-the-dust


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Several Sunday Hunting Bills Pending in the State Legislature*








*Please contact members of the Joint Committee on Environmental, Natural Resources and Agriculture and urge them to support repealing the prohibition on Sunday hunting!*

**

Four bills regarding Sunday hunting have been introduced in the 189th General Court in Massachusetts. The bills are currently waiting to be heard by the Joint Committee on Environmental, Natural Resources and Agriculture. The following bills address the current ban on Sunday hunting in the Commonwealth:


Senate Bill 429
House Bill 762
House Bill 3236
House Bill 3239
Massachusetts is one of only three states with an absolute prohibition on Sunday hunting. Laws prohibiting hunting on Sundays are among the last of America's "blue laws," and for many reasons should be repealed. This prohibition denies hunters access one day per week despite the fact that each year, sportsmen provide millions of dollars to habitat restoration and conservation through purchases of firearms, ammunition, archery equipment and hunting licenses. Repealing the Sunday hunting ban would bring Massachusetts in line with the vast majority of the country, including neighboring New Hampshire, Rhode Island and Vermont-where hunters are more likely to spend their money to hunt a full weekend.

Countless hunters stop hunting because of the lack of opportunity, time and accessible land. The addition of an extra day in the field, especially on the weekend, increases the opportunity for those individuals to experience hunting and would undoubtedly invigorate essential hunter recruitment and retention efforts. Not to mention, one more day out of the week gives hunters a chance to provide an economic benefit to many rural areas in Massachusetts.

*Please contact the members of the Joint Committee on Environmental, Natural Resources and Agriculture and ask for their support*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 28


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Background Check Bill Seeks to Create Backdoor Gun Prohibition, While Bloomberg Group Piles On
Demonstrating why he's rated an "F" by the NRA, anti-gun Representative James Clyburn (D-S.C.) on Tuesday introduced a bill that would in effect vastly expand federal prohibited person categories. Worse, he is exploiting a recent tragedy and misinformation reported in the media to do so.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...un-prohibition-while-bloomberg-group-piles-on


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 29


NEWS 
Presidential Candidates, Members of Congress, and Governors Call for Military Right-to-Carry
Following the murder of four U.S. Marines and a U.S. Navy sailor by a terrorist in Chattanooga, presidential candidates, including former Florida governor Jeb Bush (R), Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX), former Hewlett-Packard CEO Carly Fiorina, former Arkansas governor Mike Huckabee (R), businessman Donald Trump, Wisconsin governor Scott Walker (R), and former U.S. Sen. Jim Webb (D-Va.), have called for a change in federal law to allow stateside military personnel to carry firearms for protection. In addition, the governors of Arkansas, Florida, Indiana, Louisiana, Oklahoma and Texas have directed the adjutants general of their National Guards to authorize Guardsmen to be armed in their states.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...nd-governors-call-for-military-right-to-carry


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 30


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Take Two Losses and Call Me in the Morning: Florida Court Again Sides With Patient Privacy, Hands Nosy Doctors Second Defeat
Anti-gun doctors may need to get their own blood pressure checked after the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit again upheld Florida's Firearm Owners' Privacy Act. As we reported last summer, the law was passed after an escalating series of events in which patients were harassed or denied access to services because they refused to be interrogated by their doctors about their ownership of firearms. A group of Florida doctors committed to the idea of haranguing patients for exercising their Second Amendment rights sued, claiming a First Amendment right to grill patients about firearm ownership, even where it isn't relevant to the patient's care.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...ient-privacy-hands-nosy-doctors-second-defeat


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 31


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
NRA Supports Senator Cornyn's Bill to Halt Obama NICS Abuses
On August 5th, U.S. Senator John Cornyn (R-TX) introduced S. 2002, a bill to protect the Second Amendment rights of law-abiding citizens from continued bureaucratic abuse by the Obama Administration. As we reported on July 18th, Obama's latest gun grabbing ploy was to forward all individuals receiving Social Security Administration (SSA) benefits through a representative payee to the National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) as "prohibited persons" under federal firearms law. This is estimated to impact over 4 million Americans. But this approach is nothing new to Obama bureaucrats. In fact, stripping Second Amendment rights by administrative fiat has become Obama's favored tactic in the face of Congress' refusal to pass gun control. As we've previously reported, the Veterans Administration (VA) was the first to develop an administrative mechanism to forward records to NICS without due process protections in place. The VA is doing so for those veterans who have a fiduciary assigned to their account. This is being done without any adjudication or finding that such veterans pose a danger to the community, but simply because they need help managing their financial affairs.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...nator-cornyn-s-bill-to-halt-obama-nics-abuses


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 32


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Social Security Update: Agency Backpedals as NRA and Pro-Gun Officials Press for Answers
Last month, we reported on a story by the L.A. Times that indicated the Obama White House is eyeing ways to use the Social Security Administration (SSA) as a source of records for NICS, which includes a federal database of persons prohibited from possessing or receiving firearms. One option the story discussed was SSA's adoption of a model employed by the Veteran's Administration, which reports to NICS as "adjudicated as a mental defective" beneficiaries who have been assigned a "fiduciary" to manage their benefits. This has resulted in some 177,000 VA beneficiaries being reported as prohibited persons to NICS, without the necessity of any judicial finding whatsoever as to their propensity for dangerous or violent behavior. According to the L.A. Times, a similar move by the SSA would have far broader reach, involving as many as 4.2 million beneficiaries with "representative payees."

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...s-nra-and-pro-gun-officials-press-for-answers


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 33


NEWS 
Reduce Firearm Ownership, Say Anti-Gun Researchers
A new "study" by David Swedler, trained at the (gun control crusader Michael) Bloomberg School of Public Health, and co-authored by longtime anti-gun researcher David Hemenway, of the Harvard School of Public Health, uses rigged methodology to conclude that law enforcement officers are more likely to be murdered in states that have higher levels of gun ownership. As a result, Swedler and Hemenway say, "States could consider methods for reducing firearm ownership as a way to reduce occupational deaths of LEOs." In what may be the understatement of the century, Swedler and Hemenway concede that it's "possible" that law enforcement officers are more likely to be murdered than other Americans because they have "more frequent encounters with motivated violent offenders." To say the least. According to the FBI, from 2004 to 2013, 46 percent of officer murderers had prior arrests for crimes of violence, 63 percent had been convicted on prior criminal charges, 50 percent had received probation or parole for prior criminal charges, and 26 percent were under judicial supervision, including probation, parole, and conditional release, at the time of the officers' murders.

NRA-ILA | Reduce Firearm Ownership, Say Anti-Gun Researchers


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 34


NEWS 
White House, Media Mislead on Crime Trends, Ignore Evidence that Could Save More Lives
Tragedy strikes - and the White House immediately shifts into exploitation mode, trying to use raw emotion to push "solutions" that don't fit the facts. From Charles C. W. Cooke at National Review comes a timely reminder, however, that despite well-publicized crimes, the nation as a whole is getting safer and less violent. As Mr. Cooke notes, the U.S. firearm homicide rate peaked in 1993 and has fallen dramatically since then. Meanwhile, he adds correctly, gun control has been rolled back and the number of firearms in private hands has increased dramatically. Yet 88% of the public were unaware of favorable crime trends in a May 7, 2013, Pew Research Center Poll. Mr. Cooke attributes this knowledge gap, in part, to the increasing prevalence of "round-the-clock news" and more powerful forms of social media.

NRA-ILA | White House, Media Mislead on Crime Trends, Ignore Evidence that Could Save More Lives


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 35


NEWS 
Foster Family Loses Children for Exercising Second Amendment Right
According to a report by local NBC affiliate KSNV, back in April the couple awakened to the sound of screaming on their property. Rod reacted by retrieving a handgun, as Kristi called 9-1-1. Police quelled the situation. However, authorities were alerted to the fact that the Bebers own guns, and in July their foster license was revoked. According to DFS, "the incident did not describe an adult exercising sound judgment."

NRA-ILA | Foster Family Loses Children for Exercising Second Amendment Right


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 36


LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Virginia Senator Kaine Introduces Bill to Turn Innocent Mistakes into Felonies
On Tuesday, Sen. Tim Kaine (D-Va.) introduced what he is calling the "Responsible Transfer of Firearms Act." As The Hill amusingly noted, "It is the latest gun bill introduced by Democrats that is unlikely to pass through a Republican-controlled Congress." And with good reason. Sen. Kaine's current anti-gun effort is incomprehensible and unconstitutional. And that, unfortunately, is not a laughing matter.

NRA-ILA | Virginia Senator Kaine Introduces Bill to Turn Innocent Mistakes into Felonies


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 37


LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Third Time's the Charm: Federal Appeals Court Voids Provisions of D.C. Gun Control in Heller III
Dick Anthony Heller, the lead plaintiff in the historic 2008 Supreme Court case that invalidated D.C.'s handgun ban, has once again successfully challenged D.C.'s oppressive gun control regime. Today, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit issued a ruling in the NRA-supported case of Heller v. District of Columbia (Heller III), bringing further relief to the beleaguered law-abiding gun owners of the nation's capital. While the court did not totally invalidate D.C.'s onerous registration regime, today's ruling is an important step in bringing gun ownership within reach to more of D.C.'s upstanding residents.

NRA-ILA | Third Time's the Charm: Federal Appeals Court Voids Provisions of D.C. Gun Control in Heller III


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 38


NEWS 
Witless for the Prosecution: New York DA Forces Staff to Forgo Second Amendment Rights
Madeline Singas, Acting District Attorney for Nassau County, New York, is a hypocrite. Worse, she is willing to gamble with the lives and safety of her staff and their families for her own perceived political benefit. While claiming "a commitment to justice, compassion, and integrity" and boasting about keeping "more vulnerable people safe," she enforces a policy of mandatory disarmament amongst the attorneys who put their own safety on the line to administer justice in her jurisdiction. On Monday, Prof. Eugene Volokh broke the story that the Nassau County District Attorney's Office bars prosecutors from having handguns, even at home.

NRA-ILA | Witless for the Prosecution: New York DA Forces Staff to Forgo Second Amendment Rights


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 39


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Handgun ban? Fuggedaboudit! Nassau County DA Lifts Unconstitutional Restriction
Last week, law professor and Washington Post blogger Eugene Volokh, exposed how the District Attorney's Office in Nassau County, New York, was unconstitutionally prohibiting its prosecutors from possessing handguns, even in their homes. We registered our disapproval as well. On Wednesday, mere days after the story broke, Prof. Volokh reported that the policy had been rescinded. Well, mostly rescinded.

NRA-ILA | Handgun ban? Fuggedaboudit! Nassau County DA Lifts Unconstitutional Restriction


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 40


NEWS 
President Obama Shows His True Gun Control Agenda
Most of the media attention on President Obama's renewed calls for gun control has focused on the tone of his remarks, rather than on the substance of what he said. You don't have to scratch very deep, however, to understand that what the president really wants to see in the U.S. is gun confiscation. Reiterating his support for gun control last week, Obama vowed, "I am going to talk about this, on a regular basis, and I will politicize it.&#8230;"For once, we are willing to take the president at his word.

NRA-ILA | President Obama Shows His True Gun Control Agenda


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 41


NEWS 
Hillary Clinton Supports Australia-style Gun Confiscation
It's one thing to support gun control. It's another to make it the centerpiece of a floundering presidential primary campaign. But Hillary Clinton wasn't finished when she latched onto the idea of opposing the NRA as a means of diverting the nation from the humiliating scandals and poll results plaguing her own bid to succeed Barack Obama. First, she announced to her wealthy supporters that "the Supreme Court is wrong on the Second Amendment," which demonstrates her opposition to the individual right to keep and bear firearms, including handguns, for self-defense. Now, however, she's gone even further and echoed President Obama's references to Australian and British style gun control.

NRA-ILA | Hillary Clinton Supports Australia-style Gun Confiscation


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 43


NEWS 
Obama to Police Chiefs: Crack Down on Gun Owners

On Wednesday, President Obama addressed the 122nd Annual Conference of the International Association of Chiefs of Police (a transcript is available at this link). The president aptly praised the work of America's law enforcement community. He mentioned the "astonishing statistic" that "[o]ver the last 20 years, police have helped cut the violent crime rate and homicide rate in America by almost half." He also noted that "over the past few years, the number of police officers shot and killed in the line of duty has fallen to their lowest levels in decades," with 2013 seeing "the fewest cops shot and killed in the line of duty since 1887." We'll give credit where credit is due - one has to appreciate Obama's honesty in admitting that crime rates have fallen to historic lows in a period where firearm sales have skyrocketed.

NRA-ILA | Obama to Police Chiefs: Crack Down on Gun Owners


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 44


NEWS 
Hillary Continues Gun Control Gambit but Tempers Her Message for the Masses
Last month, we reported on Hillary Clinton's brash embrace of Australia's mandatory firearm surrender program during a campaign stop in New Hampshire. Her remarks came in response to an audience member's question about whether America could follow Australia's lead and "take away" handguns until they're "all gone." Her bottom line: "I think it would be worth considering doing it on the national level if that could be arranged." This followed remarks she had made earlier in October comparing the NRA to "Iranians" and "Communists." A few days after Hillary endorsed Australia's approach, her handlers were attempting to walk back the obvious import of her remarks. "Of course" she wasn't advocating for Australia-style gun confiscation, a senior aide insisted, even though Clinton's remarks had come in response to a question about the feasibility of that program in America. The aide then pivoted to Hillary's support for "tougher background checks on gun sales," what she called, "very common-sense measures that the majority of the public supports."

NRA-ILA | Hillary Continues Gun Control Gambit but Tempers Her Message for the Masses


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 45


NEWS 
NRA Fights for Veterans Year-Round
Veterans Day is an important opportunity to formally reflect on the freedoms we cherish and those whose service has made them possible. However, as has often been pointed out, a few moments on designated holidays are not enough to properly recognize the men and women who have served in our armed forces. Showing our appreciation is one of the reasons why NRA is engaged year-round on issues that uniquely effect veterans and our current fighting men and women.

NRA-ILA | NRA Fights for Veterans Year-Round


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 46


NEWS 
Anti-gun Politicians, Media Exploit Paris Attacks in "Terrorist Gap" Rehash
The Paris terrorist attacks were not easily pinned on America's supposedly lax gun laws or the NRA, but that didn't stop exploitative assaults on America's law-abiding gun owners and those who support them. While some media sources did ruefully acknowledge that Paris already has highly restrictive gun control and that the firearms used in the attacks were obtained illegally, attention soon focused on supposed loopholes in American laws that critics claim make the U.S. a virtual arms bizarre for terrorists. One tabloid went so far as to characterize NRA's Second Amendment advocacy as a "sick jihad."

NRA-ILA | Anti-gun Politicians, Media Exploit Paris Attacks in "Terrorist Gap" Rehash


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 47


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Senate Holds the Line on Second Amendment Rights
On Thursday, December 3, the U.S. Senate took up H.R. 3762, the Restoring Americans' Healthcare Freedom Reconciliation Act. Despite the seemingly innocuous title, the bill set up a dramatic showdown over Second Amendment rights. The bill was brought under budget reconciliation, an expedited legislative procedure for a budget resolution to meet fiscal targets. Under this procedure, the bill required only 51 votes to pass the Senate and was limited to 20 hours of debate. It was also subject to a rule which prohibits non-budget related provisions from being added.

NRA-ILA | Senate Holds the Line on Second Amendment Rights


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 48


LEGAL & LEGISLATION TAKE ACTION 
Action Needed! Urge Your U.S. Rep to Vote Against Any Anti-Gun Amendments
In the wake of last week's horrific shooting in San Bernardino, California, President Obama and the usual cast of anti-gun politicians were -- again -- quick to exploit an act of terrorism to push for more gun control. The president suggested the NRA was somehow to blame for the tragedy, and when addressing the nation over the weekend, he predictably called for new gun laws. This time, the president is pushing for a law that would prohibit the sale of firearms to anybody on a secret government black list. A list so secretive that nobody knows how you get on the list or how you get off the list - completely disregarding one of the pillars of our Constitution - due process. And worst of all, he did it under the guise of "national security."

NRA-ILA | Action Needed! Urge Your U.S. Rep to Vote Against Any Anti-Gun Amendments


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 22, NUMBER 49


NEWS 
Holiday Cheer
It's that time of year again. According to some, the holidays are nothing if not a prime opportunity to exploit seasonal get-togethers to dish up some hot political controversy along with the roast and eggnog.

NRA-ILA | Holiday Cheer


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 1


NEWS 
Obama Misleads, Cites Bogus Data at CNN "Town Hall"
On Thursday, January 7, President Barack Obama appeared in the CNN-produced "Guns in America," an invitation-only "town hall" held on the campus of George Mason University in Fairfax, Va. Immediately following the forum, CNN shifted to several pundits who offered their analysis of the event. On hand was former Obama administration "Special Advisor for Green Jobs" Van Jones, who, perhaps unintentionally, offered some of the most astute observations of the evening. Jones admitted Obama answered some of the questions "poorly," later adding that "some of his answers made my skin crawl," implying that the president does not truly know the issue or understand America's culture of gun ownership.This is an accurate assessment of the president's performance, as Obama repeatedly mischaracterized the concerns many Americans have pertaining to their gun rights and cited faulty information to further his arguments.

NRA-ILA | Obama Misleads, Cites Bogus Data at CNN "Town Hall"


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 2


NEWS 
Anti-Gunners Endorse Hillary Clinton for President
You can judge a presidential candidate by the company she keeps. Over the last week, Democrat Hillary Clinton received endorsements from the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence, Americans for Responsible Solutions, and former Attorney General Eric Holder. All are in lock step with the gun control agenda President Obama has pursued during his second term of office, and the plan Clinton has laid out in her gun control campaign platform.

NRA-ILA | Anti-Gunners Endorse Hillary Clinton for President


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 3


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Court Decision, Drug Lord's Capture Illustrate Ongoing Fallout of Operation Fast & Furious
A sharp memory and respect for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms go hand in hand. The Second Amendment, after all, was written by those who had only recently fought their way to independence from a tyrannical monarchy that had ceased to recognize American colonists' basic human and legal rights. Memories of King George III's abuses of power, and particularly the Redcoats' attempts to disarm the patriots, were fresh in the drafters' minds. The idea that a once benign government could descend into despotism was more than just political theory to them; it was their lived experience.

NRA-ILA | Court Decision, Drug Lord's Capture Illustrate Ongoing Fallout of Operation Fast & Furious


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 4


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Chief Justice Barack Obama?
If you needed any more reason to vote against a Hillary Clinton presidency, here's perhaps the most compelling argument yet: preventing her from granting one of America's most antigun presidents an effective lifetime tenure on the nation's highest court. Continuing her streak of adopting terrible (and perhaps planted) suggestions raised at campaign stops, Clinton on Tuesday called the appointment of Barack Obama to the U.S. Supreme Court "a great idea," according to an article in the Washington Examiner. Should that happen, Obama's continued assault on the rights of America's gun owners could last for decades.

NRA-ILA | Chief Justice Barack Obama?


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 6


NEWS 
Bernie Sanders Wins Big in New Hampshire
When the 2016 presidential campaign got underway, it seemed the only question on the Democrat side was if Hillary Clinton would sweep every state and be crowned the winner in early or late March. Well, the results of the first two states have thrown a giant monkey wrench in Clinton's plans.

NRA-ILA | Bernie Sanders Wins Big in New Hampshire


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 6


NEWS 
Remember Justice Scalia this November
If Barack Obama and those like him fail in their goal of "fundamentally transforming the United States of America," it will be in large part because of United States Supreme Court Senior Associate Justice Antonin Gregory Scalia. Sadly, Justice Scalia passed away over the weekend. Since his nomination to the Court by President Ronald Reagan in 1986, Justice Scalia championed the view that the U.S. Constitution should be interpreted according to the intent of those who wrote it, not according to shifting social conventions or judicial preferences. The Constitution, Justice Scalia once said, "means today not what current society, much less the court, thinks it ought to mean, but what it meant when it was adopted." As William Murchison of the Dallas Morning News wrote on Tuesday, Scalia's understanding of the constitution "came from his respect for the wisdom of the document, which was tailored to preserve freedom."


NEWS 
U.S. Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia 1936-2016
Longtime U.S. Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia, a stalwart defender of the U.S. Constitution and author of the critically important majority opinion in the District of Columbia v. Heller case, passed away on Feb. 13 at the age of 79. When Justice Elena Kagan was dean of Harvard Law School, she explained Justice Scalia's monumental influence: "His views on textualism and originalism, his views on the role of judges in our society, on the practice of judging, have really transformed the terms of legal debate in this country." In short, "He is the justice who has had the most important impact over the years on how we think and talk about law."

NRA-ILA | Remember Justice Scalia this November


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 8


NEWS HUNTING 
Third Time's the Charm? Sportsmen's Legislation Passes House in Third Consecutive Congress
On Friday, a bipartisan majority in the U.S. House of Representatives passed the Sportsmen's Heritage and Recreational Enhancement (SHARE) Act of 2015. The bill now heads to the Senate, where a similar package, the Bipartisan Sportsmen's Act of 2015, has already advanced out of the Committee on Energy and Natural Resources and the Committee on Environment and Public Works. This is the third straight Congress in which the House has passed far-reaching sportsmen's legislation, with the prior versions falling prey to election-driven bottlenecks in the Senate. Hopefully, the third time will prove the charm for this important legislative package.

NRA-ILA | Third Time's the Charm? Sportsmen's Legislation Passes House in Third Consecutive Congress


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 9


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
BREAKING NEWS: Federal Court of Appeals to Review Important Gun Rights Decision
The United States Court of Appeals for the Fourth Circuit announced this afternoon that it has agreed to an en banc re-hearing in Kolbe v. Hogan. As we previously reported, the Fourth Circuit's earlier decision in Kolbe has the potential to invalidate Maryland's ban on common semi-automatic firearms and detachable magazines. The Kolbe decision is extremely important, as it is the first instance where a United States court of appeals required "strict scrutiny," the most stringent form of judicial review, for a ban on so-called "assault weapons" and detachable magazines. The outcome is the re-hearing is too close to call at this point. We will keep you apprised of further developments of this NRA-supported case as they occur.

NRA-ILA | BREAKING NEWS: Federal Court of Appeals to Review Important Gun Rights Decision


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 10


NEWS 
Flawed Study from the Prestigious Lancet Exposes Broader Problems in Anti-gun Research
The anti-gun press couldn't contain their excitement. A new study published in the UK's prestigious The Lancet medical journal purported to show that certain gun control measures could lead to incredible reductions in the firearm mortality rate. CNN blared, "Study: 3 federal laws could reduce gun deaths by more than 90%," the L.A. Times touted, "Aiming to drive down gun deaths? Put these three laws on the books, researchers say," and the Christian Science Monitor proclaimed, "Federal gun control laws could reduce deaths up to 90 percent, study says." What these outlets weren't anticipating is that the study has proven so flawed that the most influential members of the anti-gun research community have been forced to denounce it; lest the public realize the larger problems attendant to the entire field of study.

NRA-ILA | Flawed Study from the Prestigious Lancet Exposes Broader Problems in Anti-gun Research


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 11


NEWS 
NRA Member Action Needed to Oppose Obama Supreme Court Nominee
Yesterday, the National Rifle Association announced its strong opposition to President Barrack Obama's nomination of Merrick Garland to the United States Supreme Court. NRA-ILA's executive director Chris W. Cox has this to say about the nomination: "With Justice Scalia's tragic passing, there is no longer a majority of support among the justices for the fundamental, individual right to own a firearm for self-defense. Four justices believe law-abiding Americans have that right - and four justices do not. President Obama has nothing but contempt for the Second Amendment and law-abiding gun owners.

NRA-ILA | NRA Member Action Needed to Oppose Obama Supreme Court Nominee


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 12


LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Rep. Todd Young of Indiana Introduces Two Pro-Gun Bills in the U.S. House of Representatives
Amidst all the frantic activity surrounding the presidential primary and Supreme Court nomination campaigns came some welcome common sense from the Heartland this week as Rep. Todd Young (R-IN) introduced two measures to promote and protect the Second Amendment. House Resolution 656 would express the sense of the U.S. House of Representatives that the vacancy left by Justice Antonin Scalia on the U.S. Supreme Court should honor the late justice's commitment to the right to keep and bear arms. Specially, it states that "the Senate should not confirm a nominee to the United States Supreme Court whose professional record or statements display opposition to the Second Amendment freedoms of law-abiding gun owners, including the fundamental, individual right to keep and bear arms as affirmed in the District of Columbia et al. v. Heller and McDonald et al. v. City of Chicago, Illinois, et al. cases."

NRA-ILA | Rep. Todd Young of Indiana Introduces Two Pro-Gun Bills in the U.S. House of Representatives


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 13


SECOND AMENDMENT LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
WAPO Fact Checker: Claims that Senate is Shirking a "Constitutional Duty" on Merrick "Mostly False"
Probably one of the earliest lessons most people learn in life is, "What's good for the goose is good for the gander." Nobody likes a hypocrite, and when you apply a standard to someone else, don't expect much sympathy when that same standard gets applied to you. Take Judge Merrick Garland, Barack Obama's pick to replace Justice Scalia on the U.S. Supreme Court. We've heard a lot recently from the president's cheerleaders about who Judge Garland is. Judge Garland was willing to defer to the government on how long it could keep firearm purchaser information from NICS background checks on file, because even though the law states it has to be "destroyed," it did not specify when. "To begin with," according to the opinion in NRA v. Reno that Judge Garland joined, the law "does not say 'destroy immediately'; it says only 'destroy.'" In other words, the mere existence of a duty does not imply any necessary timeline for that duty. Or so Judge Garland himself obviously believes.

NRA-ILA | WAPO Fact Checker: Claims that Senate is Shirking a "Constitutional Duty" on Merrick "Mostly False"


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 14


NEWS 
Senator Charges Obama's Executive Clemency Program with Putting Firearm Offenders on the Streets
We've often mentioned that President Obama, despite his insistent shaming of America over its supposed lack of gun regulation, has shown little interest in enforcing the gun control laws already on the books. But it gets worse. A lot worse. Information has now arisen that the Obama administration is granting executive clemency to dozens of felons imprisoned for firearm-related offenses, some whose crimes involved possessing or using a firearm in furtherance of drug trafficking crimes. These criminals will for the most part be released back into the very communities that they exploited and victimized with their offenses.

NRA-ILA | Senator Charges Obama's Executive Clemency Program with Putting Firearm Offenders on the Streets


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 15


NEWS 
Hillary Clinton Lies (Again), Says Washington Post
On Tuesday, the Washington Post's fact checkers gave Hillary Clinton "Three Pinocchios" for blaming Vermont's gun laws, which are like those of most states, for crimes that take place in New York. Clinton's on-going smear campaign is intended to tarnish the reputation of her competitor for the Democratic Party's presidential nomination, Vermont's junior U.S. senator, Bernie Sanders. Clinton is resorting to her dishonest attack because lying is her most highly refined political reflex, and, perhaps partially for that reason, Sanders has defeated her in seven of the last eight state caucuses and primaries.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20160415/hillary-clinton-lies-again-says-washington-post


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 16


NEWS 
Clinton Panders to Party's Base, Praises Connecticut Gun Ban as a National Model
Hillary Clinton - growing increasingly frayed over the stubborn persistence of her opponent in the Democratic Party primary - took to Connecticut this week to push her gun control message to what she hoped would be willing ears. No surprise, she combined her dual instincts for bad policy and pandering by embracing a 140-page gun control law the state passed in 2013 as a model for national legislation. Her comments echoed those of Barack Obama, who at the time also pushed for similar federal action, claiming, "Connecticut has shown the way . . ."

NRA-ILA | Clinton Panders to Party's Base, Praises Connecticut Gun Ban as a National Model


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 18


NEWS 
We Are Diminished. Pat Rogers, Rest in Peace.
Thousands of Americans were saddened this week to learn of the passing of one of the greatest patriots, greatest firearm instructors, and most dedicated professionals they have ever personally known. On Tuesday, Pat Rogers-a true legend in the firearm community-passed away from natural causes.

NRA-ILA | We Are Diminished. Pat Rogers, Rest in Peace.


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 19


NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT 
Trump is Right; "Fact Checkers" Embarrass Themselves Covering for Hillary
On May 7, at a campaign rally in Lynden, Wash., likely Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump said, "Hillary Clinton wants to abolish the Second Amendment. She wants to abolish it. Hillary Clinton wants to take your guns away. She wants to abolish the Second Amendment." Trump is correct. However, in the days since this statement, the Annenberg Foundation's FactCheck.org and PolitiFact have bent over backwards to defend Clinton from this legitimate description of her positions. These outlets' attempts to contort Clinton's record to suit their agenda is so shameless one hopes the efforts prompt the Columbia University to create a Pulitzer Prize for cognitive dissonance.

NRA-ILA | Trump is Right; "Fact Checkers" Embarrass Themselves Covering for Hillary


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 20


NEWS 
NRA Endorses Donald Trump for President of the United States
The chairman of the National Rifle Association's Political Victory Fund, Chris W. Cox, released the following statement on Friday:

NRA-ILA | NRA Endorses Donald Trump for President of the United States


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 21


NEWS 
Katie Couric is an Anti-Gun Fraud and Hypocrite
Google-search "Katie Couric, gun control, edited" and you'll see what we're talking about. Actually, you'll see what most news organizations are talking about.

NRA-ILA | Katie Couric is an Anti-Gun Fraud and Hypocrite


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 22


NEWS 
NRA Response to Gun Control Lobby's Endorsement of Hillary Clinton
Fairfax, Va.- The chairman of the National Rifle Association's Political Victory Fund, Chris W. Cox, released the following statement regarding the gun control lobby's endorsement of Hillary Clinton:

NRA-ILA | NRA Response to Gun Control Lobby's Endorsement of Hillary Clinton


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 23


NEWS 
Clinton Refuses to Say Second Amendment Protects Individual Right
On ABC's This Week show last Sunday, Democrat presidential candidate Hillary Clinton twice refused to say whether she believes the Second Amendment protects a fundamental, individual right to keep and bear arms.

NRA-ILA | Clinton Refuses to Say Second Amendment Protects Individual Right


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 24


LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Dianne Feinstein Presses for Gun Control in the Wake of Orlando Terrorist Attack
In the wake of the depraved terrorist attack on the innocent in Orlando last Saturday, Senator Dianne Feinstein (D-CA) is using the nation's shock and horror to push for gun control in the U.S. Senate.

NRA-ILA | Dianne Feinstein Presses for Gun Control in the Wake of Orlando Terrorist Attack


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 25


NEWS 
NRA Stood By Due Process, Rule of Law in Senate Showdown
America witnessed a remarkable and telling legislative showdown this week that revolved around a very simple concept underlying American democracy. That concept is due process. Some were willing to discard it for the sake of politics and the illusion of safety. Others were not.

NRA-ILA | NRA Stood By Due Process, Rule of Law in Senate Showdown


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 26


NEWS 
Anti-Gun Members of Congress Continue to Press for Gun Control!
Your Action is needed NOW to protect our Right to Keep and Bear Arms! With your help, last week, we defeated every gun control measure that was considered in the U.S. Senate. But your help is still needed to ensure that Congress does not take up gun control in the days and weeks to come.

NRA-ILA | Anti-Gun Members of Congress Continue to Press for Gun Control!


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 27


NEWS 
No Charges for Hillary Clinton
Until recently, corrupt politicians at least made an "honest" effort to conceal their wrongdoing. When former U.S. Rep. Rod Blagojevich (D-Ill.) tried to sell Barack Obama's then-vacant U.S. Senate seat to the highest bidder, at least he didn't do so by taking out an ad in the Chicago Tribune. When former U.S. Rep. William Jefferson (D-La.) obtained a large sum of money through bribes, he at least hid the cash in his refrigerator.

NRA-ILA | No Charges for Hillary Clinton


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 28


NEWS 
Polls Show Americans Distrust Clinton, and Give Her Supporters Reasons to Panic
While the FBI might have let presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Hillary Clinton off the hook for her alleged mishandling of classified information, recent Washington Post/ABC News and CBS/New York Times polls suggest that the American public is far less forgiving. Coupled with recent polls showing presumptive Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump leading, or within striking distance, in several swing states, some in the Clinton camp are beginning to panic.

NRA-ILA | Polls Show Americans Distrust Clinton, and Give Her Supporters Reasons to Panic


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 29


NEWS 
Chris W. Cox Delivers the Straight Truth on Hillary Clinton and the Second Amendment
On Tuesday, NRA-ILA Executive Director Chris W. Cox addressed the Republican National Convention about the grave threat to the Second Amendment posed by a Hillary Clinton presidency. On Wednesday, Clinton's attack dogs were out in force, desperately trying to discredit the case Mr. Cox methodically built against her.

NRA-ILA | Chris W. Cox Delivers the Straight Truth on Hillary Clinton and the Second Amendment


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Attend State House Lobby Day This Saturday!*








This weekend, the Massachusetts Legislature will adjourn from its 2016 Legislative Session. With only a few days left, the legislature has a final opportunity to enact emergency legislation to curb the Attorney General's outrageous gun control attempt. On July 19, Massachusetts Attorney General Maura Healey issued an"enforcement notice" that greatly expands the Commonwealth's definition of "assault weapon." AG Healey alleges that the ban's definition of "copy" or "duplicate" "assault weapons" has been misinterpreted for the last 18 years and she is simply the first law enforcement official to discover this incorrect interpretation. Beyond AG Healey's obviously incorrect interpretation of the law, her enforcement notice fails to provide an intelligible definition of what will be considered an "assault weapon" by her office. No explanation is given for how the definition of an "assault weapon" can change as it applies to individual possession, ownership, and transfer versus sales of new firearms by licensed dealers.

*NRA members and Second Amendment supporters are strongly encouraged to attend the State House Lobby Day. Use this opportunity to stand up for your Second Amendment rights at the Massachusetts State House on Saturday, July 30, at noon.* _Make sure that your lawmakers are aware of your opposition to the AG's "enforcement notice."_

For more information, please visit the Gun Owners' Action League's website.


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 30


NEWS 
Hillary Clinton and Establishment Democrats Embrace Gun Control at Philadelphia Convention
If there was any uncertainty about the animosity Hillary Clinton and the elites of her party have toward America's gun owners, those doubts were conclusively resolved by this week's Democratic National Convention in Philadelphia, PA. Again and again, the convention's organizers made sure the issue of "gun violence" was front and center, even though - with more guns being sold than at any time in American history - the U.S. homicide rate remains at a historic low.

NRA-ILA | Hillary Clinton and Establishment Democrats Embrace Gun Control at Philadelphia Convention


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Help Stop AG Healey! Attend Boxborough Fundraiser Event!*








On Monday, August 15, Gun Owner's Action League is hosting a rally and fundraiser in Boxborough in the Parade Room at Boxborough Holiday Inn from 6:00pm to 9:00pm. There will be a dinner, pro-gun guest speakers and an opportunity to help GOAL raise funds to fight Attorney General Maura Healey's outrageous unilateral decision to ban the sale of commonly owned semi-automatic firearms, issued on July 19, 2016. The event costs $25.00 a person.

As you know, Massachusetts Attorney General Healey issued an "enforcement notice" that greatly expands the Commonwealth's definition of "assault weapon." AG Healey alleges that the ban's definition of "copy" or "duplicate" "assault weapons" has been misinterpreted for the last 18 years and she is simply the first law enforcement official to discover this incorrect interpretation. Beyond AG Healey's obviously incorrect interpretation of the law, her enforcement notice fails to provide an intelligible definition of what will be considered an "assault weapon" by her office. No explanation is given for how the definition of an "assault weapon" can change as it applies to individual possession, ownership, and transfer versus sales of new firearms by licensed dealers.

*Please consider attending this event to show your strong opposition to AG Healey's enforcement notice and help raise funds to defend your Second Amendment rights! For more information on this event or to purchase a ticket, please click here.*









FOLLOW NRA-ILA
   
© 2016 National Rifle Association of America, Institute For Legislative Action. To contact NRA-ILA call 800-392-8683. Address: 11250 Waples Mill Road Fairfax, Virginia 22030.
Please do not reply to this email.
*Unsubscribe from this email list | Manage your email preferences
Thank you!*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 32


NEWS 
The Media Are Lying to Hide Clinton's Animosity to the Second Amendment
This is the state of "journalism" today. Members of the media who desperately want Hillary Clinton to be elected president are stooping to unprecedented lows, abandoning all pretenses of impartiality, forfeiting whatever remnant of credibility they might otherwise have, trying to prevent voters from realizing that Hillary Clinton fundamentally opposes the individual right to keep and bear arms.

NRA-ILA | The Media Are Lying to Hide Clinton's Animosity to the Second Amendment


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 35


NEWS 
Pro-Gun Members of Congress Respond to State Department's Disastrous Manufacturing "Guidance"
This week, pro-gun members of Congress responded to the Obama administration's attempt at backdoor gun control through the U.S. State Department (DOS) with strongly worded letters demanding corrective action

NRA-ILA | Pro-Gun Members of Congress Respond to State Department's Disastrous Manufacturing "Guidance"


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 36


NEWS 
Democratic VP Candidate Tim Kaine on Gun Control: "I can't think of an issue I'd rather be aligned with than this"
In May 2000, Tim Kaine, then-mayor of Richmond, Va., used more than $6,000 in public funds to charter eight buses. The buses were used to transport city residents from Richmond to the anti-gun, and inaccurately named, Million Mom March in Washington, D.C.

NRA-ILA | Democratic VP Candidate Tim Kaine on Gun Control: "I can't think of an issue I'd rather be aligned with than this"


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 37


NEWS 
Second Amendment Keeps Winning
With a propaganda machine that only a billionaire can buy, Everytown for Gun Safety and its affiliated organizations continue to spread the falsehood that the anti-gun movement is gaining ground in the state legislatures. As part of this "story of success," they also attempt to argue that the tide of public opinion is shifting in favor of so-called "common-sense gun reform," and that a majority of Americans support further restricting a fundamental right.

NRA-ILA | Second Amendment Keeps Winning


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 38


NEWS 
War on Terror or a War on Guns?
Sadiq Khan, the mayor of London, was in New York City recently on an official visit. Commenting on the bombs that exploded while he was in town, he opined that such attacks are now simply "part and parcel" of life in major urban centers.

NRA-ILA | War on Terror or a War on Guns?


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 39


NEWS 
Victory Can Be Ours
If there is one thing that is true about elections in our country, it is that things can change very rapidly. Nothing demonstrates this reality more than the campaign for president. In the last 90 days, candidate momentum has changed at least three times. But since Labor Day, there is no doubt that Donald Trump has gained momentum, with polling in almost every battleground state and nationally showing that he has closed the gap with Hillary Clinton.

NRA-ILA | Victory Can Be Ours


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 40


NEWS 
Obama Releases Armed Drug Traffickers
Earlier this year, we reported on how President Obama's much-ballyhooed executive clemency program was releasing felons who had been convicted of using firearms in drug trafficking crimes. We noted then the jarring inconsistency of this program with Obama's executive gun control measures, which targeted hobbyists and collectors making occasional gun sales, licensed dealers, and even Social Security recipients.

NRA-ILA | Obama Releases Armed Drug Traffickers


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 41


NEWS 
Connecticut Judge Grants Immunity to Bushmaster in Case Seeking to Gut the PLCAA
On January 26, 2015, survivors of victims killed by a deranged man at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut sued the maker and distributor of the firearm he used in his crimes.

NRA-ILA | Connecticut Judge Grants Immunity to Bushmaster in Case Seeking to Gut the PLCAA


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 42


NEWS 
Hillary Clinton: "Reasonable" to Require Guns to be Unusable at Home
Hillary Clinton is lying &#8230; again. The candidate who claimed politicians "need both a public and a private position" on policy issues demonstrated that tendency Wednesday night in the final presidential debate in a desperate bid for damage control on a statement she made in a private meeting with wealthy donors.

NRA-ILA | Hillary Clinton: "Reasonable" to Require Guns to be Unusable at Home


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 43


NEWS 
Clinton Pushes Semi-Auto Ban as Public Rejects Gun Bans in Record Numbers
Hillary Clinton has made clear that she would make gun control a top priority of her presidency, and has pointed to a new ban on commonly-owned semi-automatic firearms as one of her chief goals. At a June 17, 2014 CNN "town hall" event, Clinton was asked, "Do you think that reinstating the ban on assault weapons and banning high capacity magazines would do any good?" Clinton affirmed her support for a ban, and stated, "We cannot let a minority of people -- and that's what it is, it is a minority of people -- hold a viewpoint that terrorizes the majority of people." Clinton's team might want to rework this line of attack, as a Gallup poll released this week shows that a record number, and a majority, of Americans oppose a ban on popular semi-automatic firearms.

NRA-ILA | Clinton Pushes Semi-Auto Ban as Public Rejects Gun Bans in Record Numbers


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 44


NEWS 
It All Comes Down to This: Vote Freedom First on Tuesday, November 8!
Time after time, the mainstream media has tried to write off Donald Trump and his supporters. And the same media that openly back Hillary Clinton want you to believe it's not a question of whether she will win, but by how much.

NRA-ILA | It All Comes Down to This: Vote Freedom First on Tuesday, November 8!


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 45


NEWS 
A Historic Election Night for the Second Amendment
Last week, we observed how the mainstream media - which had become little more than a super PAC for Hillary Clinton - had already tried to write-off Donald Trump and his supporters. "But the media and Clinton campaign &#8230; don't get to write the final chapter to this story," we noted. "You do."

NRA-ILA | A Historic Election Night for the Second Amendment


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 46


NEWS 
Tumultuous Week Reinforces Importance of Trump's Election Victory
To say supporters of Hillary Clinton are not taking her stunning loss in last Tuesday's election well would be an understatement. Their reaction has been more akin to mass hysteria. Although no legitimate group is contesting the validity of the election results, protests - some violent - have caused property damage, snarled traffic, and involved at least one shooting (by reputed "gang associates" armed with a Tec-9). Agitators have stoked rage and panic with fake "hate" incidents. Democrats are lashing out at senior party leaders. Pro-Clinton college students have collapsed into anguish, unable to handle their academic responsibilities. High school students have walked out of school en masse. People have taken to social media to openly call for Trump's assassination and the assault of his wife, and a college lecturer talked about shooting white people. And in one particularly disturbing incident, a mother brutally shamed her 7-year-old son in an online video for voting for Trump in a mock election at his elementary school, insisting he was no longer welcome at home.

NRA-ILA | Tumultuous Week Reinforces Importance of Trump's Election Victory


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 47


NEWS 
Gun Control Supporters Race to Embarrass Themselves Following OSU Stabbing Attack
Guinness World Records may refuse to acknowledge feats pertaining to the lawful exercise of right to keep and bear arms, but how about a world record for most shameless attempt to politicize tragedy? The competition would be stiff, as evidenced by the plethora of ignorant tweets issued in the wake of Monday's motor vehicle and stabbing attack on the campus of Ohio State University.

NRA-ILA | Gun Control Supporters Race to Embarrass Themselves Following OSU Stabbing Attack


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 48


NEWS 
New "Watchlist" Sends Outspoken Academics into a Tailspin
A new "watchlist" is ruffling feathers in the academic community, with critics calling it "Orwellian," "grotesque," "an assault on academic freedom," and even "the right's new McCarythyism."

NRA-ILA | New "Watchlist" Sends Outspoken Academics into a Tailspin


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 49


NEWS 
Miss Sloane: America Votes "NO" Once Again
"You can't win them all," as the old saying goes, but when it comes to the Second Amendment, gun control advocates can't even come close. Such is clearly the case with Miss Sloane, the latest of Hollywood's repeated attempts to push a gun control narrative on the American people. Of course, they didn't see this coming, any more than they saw a Donald Trump victory coming. But that's because they refuse to acknowledge the basic simple truth about the American people when it comes to our firearms freedom. Well, we'll say it again, the American people aren't buying your anti-gun narrative.

NRA-ILA | Miss Sloane: America Votes "NO" Once Again


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 23, NUMBER 50


SECOND AMENDMENT LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Grandma Got Run Over by Obama: SSA Finalizes New Gun Prohibition Rule
On Monday, Barack Obama's Social Security Administration (SSA) issued the final version of a rule that will doom tens of thousands of law-abiding (and vulnerable) disability insurance and Supplemental Security Income (SSI) recipients to a loss of Second Amendment rights under the guise of re-characterizing them as "mental defectives." The SSA, for the first time in its history, will be coopted into the federal government's gun control apparatus, effectively requiring Social Security applicants to weigh their need for benefits against their fundamental rights when applying for assistance based on mental health problems.

NRA-ILA | Grandma Got Run Over by Obama: SSA Finalizes New Gun Prohibition Rule


----------



## kwflatbed

Happy New Year! Here's to another year of defending the Second Amendment Right to Keep and Bear Arms!


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 1


NEWS 
The Battle to Confirm Jeff Sessions as Attorney General is Underway! NRA Member Action Needed Now!
President-elect Trump has nominated Senator Jeff Sessions (R-AL) as Attorney General of the United States! That's great news for all of us who cherish our right to keep and bear arms. But Sessions is being attacked for his support of the Second Amendment and law enforcement. On Tuesday, January 10, the battle over the confirmation of Jeff Sessions as Attorney General begins when the Senate Judiciary Committee holds its first hearing.

NRA-ILA | The Battle to Confirm Jeff Sessions as Attorney General is Underway! NRA Member Action Needed Now!


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 2


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Your Members of Congress Need to Hear from You on the Hearing Protection Act of 2017
On Monday, Sen. Mike Crapo (R-ID) - joined by co-sponsors Sens. Jerry Moran (R-KS) and Rand Paul (R-KY) - introduced S. 59, the Hearing Protection Act of 2017 (HPA). Similar legislation was introduced in the House by Reps. Jeff Duncan (R-SC) and John Carter (R-TX) - along with 42 co-sponsors - as H.R. 367.

NRA-ILA | Your Members of Congress Need to Hear from You on the Hearing Protection Act of 2017


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA Supports Lawsuit Filed to Challenge Massachusetts Gun Ban*








The National Rifle Association's Institute for Legislative Action is proud to announce its financial and legal support of a lawsuit challenging Massachusetts's unconstitutional ban on many of the most popular semi-automatic rifles sold and possessed.

"This lawsuit would not have come to fruition without the financial support of the National Rifle Association," said Jim Wallace, executive director, Gun Owners' Action League (GOAL).

The lawsuit, brought by Dr. David Worman, GOAL, and others, challenges a 20-year ban on what gun control advocates wrongly refer to as "assault rifles."

Recently, the state's attorney general expanded that ban to include even more firearms and standard capacity magazines. Because of this expansion, tens of thousands of firearms that were legally transferred in Massachusetts for the last 20 years are now prohibited.

"Banning firearms because of the way they look or operate is unconstitutional and undermines the fundamental, individual right to self-protection," said Chris W. Cox, executive director of NRA's Institute for Legislative Action.

"The National Rifle Association supports this lawsuit. On behalf of our five million members, we applaud the brave citizens who stepped forward to oppose this attack on our constitutional rights." The suit was filed Monday afternoon in the United States District Court of the District of Massachusetts.


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 4


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Federal Appeals Court's Shocking Pronouncement: Lawful Gun Carriers Must Forfeit Other Rights
The election of Donald J. Trump to the presidency has many gun owners feeling more secure about their Second Amendment rights than they have in nearly a decade. But a decision this week by the full U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fourth Circuit is a stark and sobering reminder of the utter disdain and denial with which many judges continue to treat the right to keep and bear arms. Taken to its logical extreme, the opinion declares open season on law-abiding Americans who choose to carry firearms for self-defense. It may well be the most anti-gun ruling from any court of the modern era.

NRA-ILA | Federal Appeals Court's Shocking Pronouncement: Lawful Gun Carriers Must Forfeit Other Rights


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Newly Introduced Anti-Gun Legislation Threatens All Gun Owners and Sportsmen Statewide!*








Senate Docket 1884, legislation combining several egregious anti-gun measures, was recently introduced in the General Court. Sponsored by state Senator Cynthia Creem (D-First Middlesex and Norfolk), SD 1884 would not only impose a higher tax on firearms and ammunition sales but also ban .50 caliber firearms and make restrictions on personal firearm sales. *Please contact your state legislators and urge them to oppose SD 1884! *_Please click the "Take Action" button below to contact your state legislators!_



SD 1884 would impose an increased firearm sales tax to fund a grant program for municipal violence prevention programs. The bill would create a 4.75 percent increase to an already imposed 6.25 percent state sales tax on firearms and ammunition. This added tax gives lawful gun owners the distasteful image that they are responsible for all gun violence in the state of Massachusetts. Law-abiding gun owners should not have to pay for a violence prevention program when they are not problem.

Additionally, this legislation would make it illegal to purchase, sell or possess .50 caliber firearms and .50 caliber cartridges in the state of Massachusetts. Violating this ban would result in a fine between $1,000 to $10,000 and imprisonment between one to ten years. Banning .50 caliber firearms would do nothing to stop crime in Massachusetts. This arbitrary ban would limit the options to lawful sportsmen, as .50 caliber rifles are commonly and safely used for big game hunting and target shooting. The ban would simply be a solution in search of a problem.

SD 1884 also includes restrictions on private sales. This legislation would make common firearm transfers illegal unless conducted through a federally licensed firearms dealer for an unnecessary fee. Lastly, SD 1884 calls for adoption of personalized technology to prevent unauthorized users from using a firearm.

*This bill infringes upon the Second Amendment rights of gun owners and sportsmen across the state by putting unnecessary restrictions and excessive burdens on law-abiding citizens trying to exercise their constitutional Right to Keep and Bear Arms. Please contact your state legislators and urge them to oppose SD 1884!*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 6


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS GUN LAWS 
Action Needed on Imminent Senate Vote to Repeal Obama's Social Security Administration Gun Grab!
Last week, the U.S. House of Representatives issued a strong statement in support of the Second Amendment by passing H.J. Res. 40, which would repeal Barack Obama's scandalous attempt to grab guns from thousands of law-abiding Social Security Administration (SSA) beneficiaries.

NRA-ILA | Action Needed on Imminent Senate Vote to Repeal Obama's Social Security Administration Gun Grab!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Legislation Introduced to Challenge AG Healey's Gun Ban*








The Massachusetts General Court's 2017 legislative session is in full swing with the introduction of numerous pro- and anti-gun bills. Among the pro-gun bills are Senate Docket 1157 and Senate Docket 1889. Both SD 1157 and SD 1889 seek to challenge the gun ban set forth last summer by Attorney General Healey's "enforcement notice," which greatly expands the Commonwealth's definition of "assault weapon." AG Healey alleges that the ban's definition of "copy" or "duplicate" "assault weapons" have been misinterpreted for the last 18 years and she is simply the first law enforcement official to discover this incorrect interpretation. In response, several legislators wrote a letter to AG Healey voicing their strong opposition. SD 1157 and SD 1889 take their opposition a step further by challenging AG Healey's unilateral decision making through legislation.

*It is important that you contact your state Senator and state Representative and urge them to support these bills when they come up for a vote. Please click the "Take Action" button below to contact your state legislators!*



SD 1157, sponsored by state Senator Don Humason (R- Second Hampden and Hampshire), would remove the Attorney General's authority to regulate firearms and would repeal the previous regulations.

SD 1889, sponsored by state Senator Anne Gobi (D- Worcester, Hampden, Hampshire and Middlesex),would eliminate the term "copy" from statute, thereby, eliminating the premise behind the Attorney General's actions.

*Please stay tuned to www.nraila.org and your email inbox for further updates on these bills. *


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 7


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Senate Votes to Block Obama Social Security Administration Gun Ban; Legislation Heads to President Trump
On Wednesday morning, the U.S. Senate voted 57-43 in favor of H.J.Res.40, which would block the implementation of an Obama-era rule under which the Social Security Administration (SSA) would report the names of tens of thousands of beneficiaries annually to the FBI's National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) in order to prohibit them from purchasing firearms. Under the Congressional Review Act, Congress is permitted to overrule a federal regulation, within a 60 day window, using an expedited legislative procedure that is not subject to the Senate's filibuster rule. Earlier this month, the House of Representatives passed this measure by a vote of 235-180. This important legislation now heads to President Donald Trump.

NRA-ILA | Senate Votes to Block Obama Social Security Administration Gun Ban; Legislation Heads to President Trump


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 8

NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals Ignores Heller: No Protection for Guns It Deems "Dangerous"
Ever since the U.S. Supreme Court's opinions in Heller and McDonald, many of the lower U.S. courts have been making up their own rules when it comes to the Second Amendment. Tuesday's outrageous opinion by the full U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fourth Circuit in Kolbe v. Hogan is yet another example of this. In that case, nine of out fourteen judges ruled that America's most popular types of rifles, banned in the state of Maryland, have no Second Amendment protection.

NRA-ILA | Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals Ignores Heller: No Protection for Guns It Deems "Dangerous"


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 9


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
A Promise Kept: Trump Signs Repeal of Obama-Era Social Security Gun Prohibition Rule
On Tuesday, President Donald J. Trump signed the repeal of an Obama-era Social Security Administration (SSA) rule that would have resulted in some 75,000 law-abiding beneficiaries losing their Second Amendment rights each year.

NRA-ILA | A Promise Kept: Trump Signs Repeal of Obama-Era Social Security Gun Prohibition Rule


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 10


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Your Help Urgently Needed to Protect the Second Amendment Rights of America's Veterans!
America's veterans helped protect us. Now we can ensure they themselves are not arbitrarily denied the right of self-protection.

NRA-ILA | Your Help Urgently Needed to Protect the Second Amendment Rights of America's Veterans!


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 11


LEGAL & LEGISLATION GUN LAWS NEWS 
U.S. House Passes NRA-Backed Bill to Protect Second Amendment Rights of America's Veterans
On Thursday, the U.S. House of Representatives passed H.R. 1181, the Veterans 2nd Amendment Protection Act, sponsored by Phil Roe, M.D. (R-TN), Chairman of the House Committee on Veterans Affairs. The bill now moves to the U.S. Senate.

NRA-ILA | U.S. House Passes NRA-Backed Bill to Protect Second Amendment Rights of America's Veterans


----------



## kwflatbed

view the web version of this email









NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 12


NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT 
Trump's Supreme Court Nominee Embraces Heller and Originalism During Senate Hearings
Judge Neil M. Gorsuch, President Trump's pick to replace the late Justice Antonin Scalia on the U.S. Supreme court, asserted during his confirmation hearings this week that Scalia's landmark Second Amendment opinion in District of Columbia v. Heller "guarantees the individual right to keep and bear arms for self-defense."

NRA-ILA | Trump's Supreme Court Nominee Embraces Heller and Originalism During Senate Hearings


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 13


NEWS 
Senate Minority Leader Vows Filibuster of Gorsuch, Shows Strain of Failure
Sen. Chuck Schumer (D-NY), the current U.S. Senate minority leader has called for members of his party to filibuster the confirmation of Judge Neil M. Gorsuch to the U.S. Supreme Court. Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) has predicted that Democrats will be unable to stop Judge Gorsuch's confirmation. Speaking to reporters, McConnell said, "It's almost amusing to watch our Democratic friends try to come up with some rationale for opposition." McConnell also noted that no Supreme Court confirmation has ever been stopped by the sort of partisan filibuster Schumer is proposing.

NRA-ILA | Senate Minority Leader Vows Filibuster of Gorsuch, Shows Strain of Failure


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 14


NEWS 
Freedom Wins! Pro-Second Amendment Judge Will Join U.S. Supreme Court
On Friday, the U.S. Senate voted to confirm Neil M. Gorsuch to the U.S. Supreme Court. Judge Gorsuch's nomination was heavily backed by the NRA, both because of the pro-Second Amendment views expressed in his judicial writings and his originalist approach to jurisprudence. Justice Antonin Scalia exemplified originalism in his landmark Heller opinion in 2008 that recognized the Second Amendment protects an individual right grounded in the principle of self-defense.

NRA-ILA | Freedom Wins! Pro-Second Amendment Judge Will Join U.S. Supreme Court


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Anti-Gun Bill Pending in House*








In the Massachusetts General Court, an anti-gun bill is currently pending in the House of Representatives. House Bill 3081 would create two new protective orders and would allow for these protective orders to infringe Second Amendment rights based on third party allegations and little, if any, real evidence. The issuance of an order would result in the immediate suspension and surrender of any license to carry firearms and firearms identification card which the respondent may hold. The respondent would also be required to surrender all firearms and ammunition.

Constitutional rights are generally restricted only upon conviction of a felony. The reasons for this are two-fold. It limits restrictions on constitutional rights to only the most serious offenses, and, perhaps more importantly, felony convictions provide greater procedural protections to the accused, which results in more reliable convictions. The Right to Keep and Bear Arms should not be treated as a second-class right and should be restricted only upon conviction of a felony, like other constitutional rights.

Further, if an individual is truly dangerous, _existing law already provides a variety of mechanisms to deal with the individual_, all of which can lead to firearm prohibitions in appropriate cases. This bill would do nothing to prevent dangerous persons from injuring themselves or others.

*Contact your **state Representative** and **state Senator** and urge them to OPPOSE HB 3081! *_Click the "Take Action" button to contact your state legislators!_


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 15


TAKE ACTION 
Breaking News! President Trump to Speak at the NRA-ILA Leadership Forum
NRA-ILA's annual Leadership Forum is one of the most politically significant and popular events in the country, featuring our nation's top Second Amendment leaders in government, the media, and the entertainment industry. The Forum is also a must-stop for candidates seeking the highest levels of elected office . The 2017 leadership forum includes President Trump, governors, congressmen, and senators.

NRA-ILA | Breaking News! President Trump to Speak at the NRA-ILA Leadership Forum


----------



## kwflatbed

*THE NATIONAL RIFLE ASSOCIATION LAUNCHES
NRA CARRY GUARD*
_*The only firearms carry program developed and supported by the National Rifle Association*_

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
April 27, 2017
Contact: (703) 267-1595

*ATLANTA*- On Monday, the National Rifle Association of America announced the launch of NRA Carry Guard, a program created to provide America's most comprehensive insurance and legal coverage, as well as best-in-class training for those who carry a gun. NRA Carry Guard members can access many great benefits including legal assistance and the ability to select their own counsel, as well as immediate access as needed to supplementary payments for bail, legal retainer fees, compensation while in court and more. NRA Carry Guard is the only membership program for self-defense insurance and training developed and supported by the National Rifle Association, representing the next evolution in freedom's defense from the most powerful civil rights organization in American history.

"For the last 20 years, I've supported and defended the Constitution of the United States. I really do believe that an armed citizenry makes for a stronger country, a stronger society, a safer society," says veteran U.S. Navy SEAL George Severence, who serves as NRA Carry Guard National Director. "The Second Amendment would look vastly different today without the NRA. With so many concealed carry permit holders out there, it would be my hope that all of them would become NRA members, because the only reason that they have that right to carry is because the NRA has been defending that right."

*Click here to watch a video about NRA Carry Guard*

"There is no other organization in the United States of America that can do what NRA has done with NRA Carry Guard," says Dana Loesch, NRA National Spokesperson. "Without the NRA, there would be no right to carry a firearm at all in this country. The NRA and its 5 million members have led the movement for the past three decades to restore this freedom to its rightful place in America."

NRA Carry Guard memberships are available now atNRACarryGuard.com, and offer the most comprehensive coverage on the market to those who carry. All benefits are fully insured by Chubb®, the largest publicly traded property and casualty insurance company in the world.

"When we're talking about something like the NRA, we're talking about the largest civil rights organization in the country," says Colion Noir, an NRATV commentator and attorney. "If I find myself in a position where I had to use my gun to defend my life, I can tell you right now, I'm going to be glad that I had NRA Carry Guard."

Members enjoy benefits including up to $1,000,000 in insurance-backed individual protection for legal fees and will receive exclusive access to emergency support services in case of a self-defense incident, including a coast-to-coast attorney referral network. Fully insured supplemental benefits are also given to members. Spouses of NRA Carry Guard members are automatically covered, as are family members who live with a member and lawfully defend themselves at home.

NRA Carry Guard's training program was developed by an expert team of military and law enforcement veterans and focuses on the unique legal, mental and physical circumstances you must be prepared to face after pulling the trigger. Composed of the world's best, the NRA Carry Guard team includes veteran U.S. Navy SEAL George Severence, NRA Carry Guard National Director; veteran U.S. Navy SEAL Eric Frohardt, NRA Carry Guard Training Director; veteran U.S. Army Green Beret James R. Jarrett, NRA Carry Guard Curriculum Director; and veteran U.S. Army Green Beret Jeff Houston, NRA Carry Guard Lead Instructor. Designed to prepare Americans to carry a firearm in real life and not just on the range, the training program will be available to the public starting June 15, 2017.

"Having the NRA actually put together standardized concealed carry training and putting the resources behind it, says quite a bit," says Frohardt. "You know that this training is safe and it will work."

NRA Carry Guard members also receive immediate access to a Rights & Responsibilities video curriculum, featuring hours of instruction, designed to prepare gun owners for the modern reality of self-defense.

"I urge you to take advantage of all that NRA Carry Guard has to offer, including the most comprehensive training curriculum ever developed for men and women who carry firearms," says NRA Executive Vice President and CEO Wayne LaPierre.

Today, more than 15 million Americans legally carry firearms in defense of themselves, their families and their communities. These are among the safest, most responsible, most law-abiding people in America. They deserve the utmost in training, legal protection and support that can only come from the premier firearms training and civil rights organization in the world: the National Rifle Association of America.

All benefits are administered by Lockton Affinity, LLC, and fully insured by Chubb®, the largest publicly traded property and casualty insurance company in the world. Learn more atNRACarryGuard.com.










About the National Rifle Association
Established in 1871, the National Rifle Association is America's oldest civil rights and sportsmen's group. Five million members strong, NRA continues its mission to uphold Second Amendment rights and is the leader in firearm education and training for law-abiding gun owners, law enforcement and the military. Visithttp://nra.org.

NRA | NRA Carry Guard Announcement


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 17


NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT 
NRA-ILA Leadership Forum: President Trump Vows Continued Fight for Freedom
That elections have consequences was made crystal clear at this week's NRA Annual Meeting and Exhibits in Atlanta, GA. For the first time since President Reagan spoke at the NRA Annual Meeting in 1983, a sitting president addressed NRA members during the NRA-ILA Leadership Forum on Friday, April 28th.

NRA-ILA | NRA-ILA Leadership Forum: President Trump Vows Continued Fight for Freedom


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 18


NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT 
We'll Drink to That: Bloomberg Spends (and Loses) Big in the Land of Enchantment
Hobbies are usually a good thing. One notable exception, however, is when your hobby is spending huge sums of cash in places you have no connection to in order to force the local residents to conform to your worldview.

NRA-ILA | We'll Drink to That: Bloomberg Spends (and Loses) Big in the Land of Enchantment


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 19


NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT 
"F" Stands for "Fail:" 7th Grader "Likes" Toy Gun Photo on Instragram, Gets Suspended from School
If you follow gun control politics even casually, you know three things. One, gun control advocates are positively and unshakable fixated - not just on taking your guns - but on making the very idea of a gun a thoughtcrime.

NRA-ILA | "F" Stands for "Fail:" 7th Grader "Likes" Toy Gun Photo on Instragram, Gets Suspended from School


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 20


NEWS 
Bloomberg's Everytown Creates "Authors Council" to Push Anti-Gun Propaganda
As if the country's media weren't already sufficiently co-opted by anti-gun advocates, this week, Michael Bloomberg's Everytown for Gun Safety announced an effort to pervert an additional facet of American entertainment. The billionaire bank-rolled interest group has developed the Everytown Authors Council. According to Bloomberg's astroturf campaign, "The Council is designed to harness the power of the literary community to amplify the gun safety movement."

NRA-ILA | Bloomberg's Everytown Creates "Authors Council" to Push Anti-Gun Propaganda


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 21


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Rep. Rob Bishop Introduces the "Lawful Purpose and Self Defense Act"
On Wednesday, May 24, 2017, Chairman of the House Committee on Natural Resources Rob Bishop (R-UT) introduced H.R. 2620, the "Lawful Purpose and Self Defense Act." This bill would remove ATF's authority to use the "sporting purposes" clauses in federal law in ways that could undermine the core purpose of the Second Amendment. Under Chairman Bishop's legislation, all lawful purposes - including self-defense - would have to be given due consideration and respect in the administration of federal firearms law.

NRA-ILA | Rep. Rob Bishop Introduces the "Lawful Purpose and Self Defense Act"


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 22


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
F Stands for Fail: Washington Post Flip-Flops on Suppressors
The Washington Post -- in one of its rare reversions to journalism - recently issued a fact check that handed Americans for Responsible Solutions and Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand (D-NY) three Pinocchios for overstating the noise-canceling properties of firearm suppressors. "There is little that's quiet about a firearm with a silencer, unless one also thinks a jackhammer is quiet," the report concluded.

NRA-ILA | F Stands for Fail: Washington Post Flip-Flops on Suppressors


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 23


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Concealed Carry Reciprocity Effort Gains Steam in Congress
In March, we reported on the details of NRA-backed concealed carry reciprocity legislation pending in Congress. The momentum behind those bills continues to build, with each attracting dozens of co-sponsors.

NRA-ILA | Concealed Carry Reciprocity Effort Gains Steam in Congress


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 24


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
NJ Court: State Can't Criminalize Possession of "Pencils" and Other Lawful Objects for Home Self-defense
It is refreshing to finally see some common sense coming out of a court in NJ, as the state is notoriously known for its illogical and Draconian gun laws that do little more than make felons out of law-abiding gun owners.

NRA-ILA | NJ Court: State Can't Criminalize Possession of "Pencils" and Other Lawful Objects for Home Self-defense


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 25


NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Mainstream Media Misrepresents NRA's Position on Right-to-Carry Permits
There is an ongoing debate as to the severity of the decline in the modern attention span. However, in a world pervaded by 140 character messages and trivial clickbait articles, few would argue that many are now consuming information more rapidly and in smaller pieces. In this environment, an article's headline has become increasingly important, taking an outsized role in conveying the information within.

NRA-ILA | Mainstream Media Misrepresents NRA's Position on Right-to-Carry Permits


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 26


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Supreme Court Declines to Take Carry Case, but Gorsuch Casts a Solidly Pro-Gun Vote
Gun owners received disappointing news on Monday when the U.S. Supreme Court declined to review a decision by the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit that effectively let stand California's "may-issue" permitting regime. The upshot of this decision is that law-abiding Californians in many areas of the state will be effectively denied the right to "bear" arms in public for self-defense.

NRA-ILA | Supreme Court Declines to Take Carry Case, but Gorsuch Casts a Solidly Pro-Gun Vote


----------



## kwflatbed

*







*
*NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 28


LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Commerce Subcommittee Chairman John Culberson Steers Pro-Gun Spending Bill to House Floor
On Thursday, the House Committee on Appropriations approved the Fiscal Year 2018 Commerce, Justice, Science (CJS) Appropriations Bill, which funds various federal agencies, including the U.S. Department of Justice, for the next year. The bill includes a number of important pro-gun riders, thanks to the tireless work of NRA A+ rated pro-gun champion John Culberson (R), U.S. Representative for the 7th District of Texas and chairman of the House Commerce, Justice, Science Subcommittee. Under Culberson's leadership, a number of provisions in this year's CJS appropriations bill help to undo the damage inflicted on the right to keep and bear arms under the Obama administration and which Obama loyalists remaining in government are only too happy to continue.

NRA-ILA | Commerce Subcommittee Chairman John Culberson Steers Pro-Gun Spending Bill to House Floor*



*Massachusetts: Suppressor Legalization Legislation to be Heard by Committee*








On Tuesday, July 18, the Massachusetts Joint Committee on the Judiciary is scheduled to consider both H.763 and H.789. *Please contact members of the Joint Committee on the Judiciary and urge them to support H.763 and H.789!*



H.763 sponsored by state Representative Josh S. Cutler (D-Plymouth), and H.789 sponsored by Representative Paul K. Frost (R-Worcester), are similar bills which would legalize firearm suppressor possession in the Bay State. Both H.763 and H.789 would repeal the current prohibition for the use and possession of firearm suppressors and replace the removed section with a provision that would allow the possession of these devices by law-abiding citizens.

Suppressors provide numerous benefits to the hunters and sportsmen who choose to use them. Most importantly, suppressors can decrease muzzle report to hearing-safe levels and reduce shooters' risk of hearing damage, which can occur when discharging a firearm without proper hearing protection. Additionally, suppressors help increase accuracy by reducing felt recoil and shot "flinch." Beginners to shooting sports adhere to a quicker learning curve on average because the muffled sound equates to increased focus and concentration on proper shooting mechanics. Furthermore, suppressors help reduce noise complaints from neighbors, which are frequently used as an excuse to close shooting ranges throughout the country.

*Please click the "Take Action" button above to contact the Joint Committee on the Judiciary and urge them to support H.763 and H.789.*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 29


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
The Need for National Reciprocity
A report from the Crime Prevention Research Center estimates that the number of concealed carry permits issued last year was the largest increase ever - continuing a four year trend of record setting increases in the number of concealed carry permits. This rapid growth of permits has been attributed to increases among African-Americans and women.

NRA-ILA | The Need for National Reciprocity


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 30


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Appeals Court Schools D.C. on Heller's Meaning, Invalidates "May-Issue" Concealed Carry Licensing
In a major development in the ongoing effort to restore the Second Amendment in Washington, D.C., the U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit issued an opinion on Tuesday that would effectively require D.C. officials to make concealed carry licenses available on a "shall-issue" basis.

NRA-ILA | Appeals Court Schools D.C. on Heller's Meaning, Invalidates "May-Issue" Concealed Carry Licensing


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 31


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT 
Second Amendment Guarantee Act Would Protect Popular Rifles, Shotguns from Antigun Politicians
This week, Congressman Chris Collins (R-NY) introduced legislation that would shield popular rifles and shotguns, including the AR-15, from being banned under state laws. The bill, known as the Second Amendment Guarantee Act (SAGA), would also protect parts for these firearms, including detachable magazines and ammunition feeding devices.

NRA-ILA | Second Amendment Guarantee Act Would Protect Popular Rifles, Shotguns from Antigun Politicians


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 32


SECOND AMENDMENT GUN LAWS NEWS 
Stossel Report Reinforces Urgent Need for Congressional Action
Award-winning journalist John Stossel published a report this week that provides a timely reminder that - nearly a decade after the Supreme Court's landmark ruling in District of Columbia v. Heller - law abiding gun owners are still routinely persecuted and punished for exercising their rights.

NRA-ILA | Stossel Report Reinforces Urgent Need for Congressional Action


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 33


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Justice Department Terminates and Repudiates Operation Chokepoint
Current Justice Department leadership and Boyd should be commended for their forceful statement on this matter. This unequivocal repudiation of Operation Chokepoint should make a return to such political persecution unpalatable for all but the most debased public official.

NRA-ILA | Justice Department Terminates and Repudiates Operation Chokepoint


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 35


NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT 
Disaffected Gun Control Activist Exposes Bloomberg's "Top-down Bureaucracy"
In a post titled, "As a Gun Violence Survivor, I Feel Betrayed by Everytown," former Everytown and Moms Demand Action member Kate Ranta shed some much-needed light on Bloomberg's bureaucratic operation. Despite Everytown portraying itself as a grassroots movement, Ranta explained that this representation is a façade, writing,

NRA-ILA | Disaffected Gun Control Activist Exposes Bloomberg's "Top-down Bureaucracy"


----------



## kwflatbed

view the web version of this email









NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 36


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT 
NRA Applauds Reintroduction and Expansion of SHARE Act
On Sept. 1, U.S. Congressman Jeff Duncan introduced H.R. 3668, the Sportsman's Heritage and Recreational Enhancement Act (SHARE Act), a wide-ranging package of legislation aimed at promoting Second Amendment rights and America's outdoor sporting traditions.

NRA-ILA | NRA Applauds Reintroduction and Expansion of SHARE Act


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 37


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
NRA Backed SHARE Act Passes Committee
"Today marks an important step in protecting the Second Amendment freedoms of America's hunters and sportsmen and strengthening our outdoor heritage," said Chris W. Cox, executive director, NRA-ILA. "The SHARE Act will cut burdensome red tape that restricts millions of hunters and sportsmen."

NRA-ILA | NRA Backed SHARE Act Passes Committee


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 39


NEWS 
Federal Court of Appeals Declines to Reconsider Opinion Striking Down District of Columbia Concealed Carry Ban
In the latest victory for the Second Amendment rights of residents of the District of Columbia, the full federal court of appeals that sits in the District declined, on Thursday, to rehear an earlier decision by three judges of that court striking down provisions of the City's code that barred most D.C. residents from carrying firearms for self-protection.

NRA-ILA | Federal Court of Appeals Declines to Reconsider Opinion Striking Down District of Columbia Concealed Carry Ban


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 40


NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT 
Gun Banners Unmasked: The Vengeful Face of the Anti-gun Agenda Emerges Once Again
What happens to the 400 million or so firearms already in private hands? How does society actually benefit from his plan? Stephens doesn't say. He apparently just trusts that things would eventually work themselves out if the government had carte blanche over yet another aspect of Americans' lives.

NRA-ILA | Gun Banners Unmasked: The Vengeful Face of the Anti-gun Agenda Emerges Once Again


----------



## kwflatbed

view the web version of this email









NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 41


NEWS 
Everytown and Hollywood Launch New Campaign Against Pro-gun Legislation
In the wake of the still-unfolding Harvey Weinstein scandal, one might have thought that America would receive a brief reprieve from Hollywood's ceaseless moralizing. However, on October 18, 2017, Michael Bloomberg's Everytown for Gun Safety, actress Julianne Moore, and handful of other entertainers launched a new effort aimed at NRA and the right to keep and bear arms.

NRA-ILA | Everytown and Hollywood Launch New Campaign Against Pro-gun Legislation


----------



## kwflatbed

the web version of this email








NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 42


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Gun Banners Forward Ambitious Anti-Gun Agenda
Gun control advocates used to argue that waiting periods allowed local officials to run background checks on prospective purchasers, but that justification went out the window when the National Instant Criminal Background Check System came online in 1998. Then the argument shifted to a supposed "cooling-off" period for people who might buy a firearm in the heat of an angry moment, intending to do mischief with it.

NRA-ILA | Gun Banners Forward Ambitious Anti-Gun Agenda


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 43


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Congress Needs to Hear from YOU on National Right to Carry!
With the clock ticking, it's now more necessary than ever to ensure Congress prioritizes action on national reciprocity.

NRA-ILA | Congress Needs to Hear from YOU on National Right to Carry!


----------



## kwflatbed

view the web version of this email









NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 46


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
U.S. House of Representatives to Vote on H.R. 38, the Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act, Next Week
In a huge win for Second Amendment supporters, the U.S. House Judiciary Committee on Wednesday held a mark-up of H.R. 38, the Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act, and favorably reported an amended version of the bill to the full House.

NRA-ILA | U.S. House of Representatives to Vote on H.R. 38, the Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act, Next Week


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 48


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
The Washington Post Exposes Pelosi Lie on National Reciprocity
As the saying goes, even a broken clock is right twice a day. Of course, such a record would be an improvement for the Washington Post's gun coverage

NRA-ILA | The Washington Post Exposes Pelosi Lie on National Reciprocity


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 24, NUMBER 49


NEWS 
Self-Pitying Anti-Gun Doctor Provides a Step-by-Step Lesson in How Not to Succeed in Government
It may well be that Winslow has the qualifications and background to succeed in the public medical field. He might even have still found himself quietly tucked away somewhere else within the vast government medical bureaucracy, had he simply waited out the news cycle and bided his time. Instead, he decided to further insult the president and reaffirm his opposition to Americans' Second Amendment rights in the pages of the Washington Post. This shows not only arrogance and bad judgment, it show a remarkable lack of class and ingratitude for being given a chance that most people will never get.

NRA-ILA | Self-Pitying Anti-Gun Doctor Provides a Step-by-Step Lesson in How Not to Succeed in Government


----------



## kwflatbed

version of this email








NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 1


NEWS 
You've Got Fail: Investigation into Online Gun Sales Backfires on Gun Controllers
In yet another embarrassment for the gun control lobby, a government investigation of online gun sales designed to determine "whether private sellers would knowingly sell a firearm to an individual prohibited from possessing one" determined that &#8230; no, actually, they would not.

NRA-ILA | You've Got Fail: Investigation into Online Gun Sales Backfires on Gun Controllers


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Your Action Needed on Critical Preemption Bill*








State Representative James Miceli (D-19th Middlesex) will be writing a letter to the Joint Committee on Public Safety and Homeland Security urging them to vote favorably on House Bill 1296 to improve firearms preemption laws in Massachusetts. *Your urgent action is needed to get other legislators to co-sign his letter before he delivers it to the committee.* Please click the "Take Action" button below to contact your state Senator and Representative and urge them to sign on to Rep. Miceli's letter!



This important legislation will create a new section of law that provides a clear presumption that the right to keep and bear arms is an individual civil right in Massachusetts. Because of the poorly written laws in the state of Massachusetts, the courts and law enforcement have been confused regarding presumption of rights; however, with this new clearly defined presumption of rights, law-abiding citizens will be saved from unnecessary harassment.

Along with a clear presumption of rights, H.1296 provides protections against other government entities in the state from passing laws that further restrict Second Amendment rights. State firearms preemption was enacted to avoid the possibility of a complex patchwork of regulations across the state, making it difficult for responsible firearm owners to ensure that they are following the law.

*Again, please contact your state Senator and Representative and urge them to sign on to Rep. Miceli's letter. Stay tuned to www.nraila.org and your email inbox for further updates on this bill.*









FOLLOW NRA-ILA
   
© 2017 National Rifle Association of America, Institute For Legislative Action. To contact NRA-ILA call 800-392-8683. Address: 11250 Waples Mill Road Fairfax, Virginia 22030.
Please do not reply to this email.


----------



## kwflatbed

view the web version of this email









NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 6


NEWS 
Outback Steakhouse: No Rights, Just Rules
The word "Outback" used to conjure images of Australia's tenacious frontier spirit; of hunters, ranchers, and other adventurers who carved out a harsh existence from an unforgiving land.

NRA-ILA | Outback Steakhouse: No Rights, Just Rules


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 7


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Tell Your Lawmakers TODAY: Punishing Law-Abiding Gun Owners is Not the Answer
Even as the nation was grieving the terrible loss of life in Parkland, Fla., gun control activists were doing what they do best: exploiting tragedy to advance their political agenda. Gun control activists are pushing a message that you are to blame for the criminal violence that took place last week. They're attempting to capitalize on this tragedy to convince members of Congress to vote for their gun control wish list. Proposals to ban the most popular rifles in America, arbitrarily limit magazine capacity, require a waiting period on all firearm sales, and restrict the right of law-abiding young adults to acquire rifles and shotguns have been suggested as "solutions" by those who wish to curtail the rights of law-abiding gun owners. Legislation encompassing these proposals could be voted on in the U.S. Congress in the coming weeks. That's why it's imperative that you contact your U.S. Senators and Congressional Representative today and ask them to oppose all gun control schemes that would only impact law-abiding gun owners.

NRA-ILA | Tell Your Lawmakers TODAY: Punishing Law-Abiding Gun Owners is Not the Answer


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA responds to backlash following school shooting

The National Rifle Association says companies that are severing ties with the gun rights group and its members are wrongly punishing them for a shooting at a Florida high school that claimed 17 lives.

In a statement sent Saturday, NRA spokeswoman Jennifer Baker said the group's 5 million members have long enjoyed discounts and benefits from many American corporations.

"Since the tragedy in Parkland, Florida, a number of companies have decided to sever their relationship with the NRA, in an effort to punish our members who are doctors, farmers, law enforcement officers, fire fighters, nurses, shop owners and school teachers that live in every American community," the statement said.

The group says it had "nothing at all to do with the failure of that school's security preparedness ... or the cruel failures of both federal and local law enforcement."

Companies, including Delta and United Airlines, said joined the list that cut ties to the gun industry since the Feb. 14 shooting at the school in Parkland.

The NRA statement called the moves a "shameful display of political and civic cowardice."

The latest companies to end their ties with the NRA were Delta and United Airlines, the first and third largest U.S.-based airline companies by revenue, respectively.

Both Delta and United said Saturday they will no longer offer discounted fares to NRA members to attend their annual meetings, and both have asked the gun rights group to remove any references to their companies from the NRA website.

A growing number of large companies have announced they are cutting or reducing ties with the NRA. Rental car company Hertz will no longer offer a discount program to NRA members and First National Bank of Omaha said it will not renew a co-branded credit card it has with the NRA.

The moves have come as petitions circulated online targeting companies offering discounts to NRA members on its website. #BoycottNRA was trending on Twitter.

The State of Florida was also facing a potential boycott and backlash as well. One teen survivor of the Florida school shooting suggested on Twitter Saturday morning that tourists stay away from the state during spring break; he got immediate response on social media.

"Let's make a deal," David Hogg, a Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School student who has been a major player in the #neveragain movement, tweeted. "DO NOT come to Florida for spring break unless gun legislation is passed."

Wendy Glaab, 60, of Fonthill, Ontario, Canada, was among the first to respond. "I like many Canadians travel to Florida from time to time to escape our winter. I can't speak for others but I will not be returning until meaningful gun control legislation is in place."

Glaab told The Associated Press on Saturday that her sister owns property in Fort Lauderdale and she is able to visit any time she chooses.

Members of the NRA have access to special offers from partner companies on its website, ranging from life insurance to wine clubs. But the insurance company MetLife Inc. discontinued its discount program with the NRA on Friday. Car rental company Hertz and Symantec Corp., the software company that makes Norton Antivirus technology, did the same.

"We have notified the NRA that we are ending the NRA's rental car discount program with Hertz," the company tweeted Friday.

Insurer Chubb Ltd. said it is ending participation in the NRA's gun-owner insurance program, but it provided notice three months ago. The program that provided coverage for people involved in gun-related incidents or accidents had been under scrutiny by regulators over marketing issues.

Those defections arrived after car rental company Enterprise Holdings, which also owns Alamo and National, said it was cutting off discounts for NRA members. First National Bank of Omaha, one of the nation's largest privately held banks, announced that it would not renew a co-branded Visa credit-card with the NRA.

Other companies, including Wyndham Hotels and Best Western hotels, have let social media users know they are no longer affiliated with the NRA, though they did not make clear when the partnerships ended.

The swiftness of the corporate reaction against the NRA has differed from that of past shootings, including the 2012 Sandy Hook Elementary School massacre that claimed 26 lives and the killing of 58 people in Las Vegas last fall, said Bob Spitzer, a political scientist at SUNY Cortland and a scholar on gun politics. Spitzer said the reaction was likely a reaction to the student mobilization that followed the Florida shooting, but he said it was too soon tell how significantly it will sway the country's wider gun debate.

NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre said this week at the Conservative Political Action Conference that those advocating for stricter gun control are exploiting the Florida shooting.

President Donald Trump has aligned himself with the NRA, suggesting some teachers could be armed so that they could fire on any attacker. However, Trump has also called for raising the minimum age for purchasing semi-automatic rifles, a move the NRA opposes.

___

_AP Reporter Freida Frisaro contributed to this report from Ft. Lauderdale, Florida.

NRA responds to backlash following school shooting_


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 9


LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Antigun Politicians Aim for America's Most Popular Firearms With Expansive Ban
Hoping to capitalize on tragedy, ignorance, and hysteria, 174 opportunistic anti-gun Democrats - led by Rep. David N. Cicillinie (RI) - introduced legislation last week proposing perhaps the most sweeping gun ban in U.S. history. The bill, H.R. 5087, is dubbed the "Assault Weapons Ban of 2018." Yet its scope is so vast, and its drafting so poorly executed, that that the only semiautomatic firearms it clearly doesn't reach are those listed in an appendix of what the authors consider permissible guns (many of which will be unknown or unavailable to the average consumer, if they're available at all). 
NRA-ILA | Antigun Politicians Aim for America's Most Popular Firearms With Expansive Ban


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 10


NEWS 
Disgust With Hollywood's Antigun Activism Unifies Americans in Nationwide Poll
Based on the results of a Zogby Analytics poll released earlier this month, Second Amendment supporters may have a counter-intuitive message for virtue-signaling Hollywood heavyweights pledging their support for restrictive firearm laws: keep up the good work! Gun control is gaining renewed social currency in some circles in the wake of the Parkland, Fla. tragedy. Hollywood, to no one's surprise, has eagerly jumped on the bandwagon, with stars, starlets, and studio honchos displaying their usual self-importance and grasping desire for the spotlight.

NRA-ILA | Disgust With Hollywood's Antigun Activism Unifies Americans in Nationwide Poll


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 11


NEWS 
NRA Statement on YouTube Censorship Announcement
Millions of Americans watch YouTube videos every day to learn more about the safe and responsible use of firearms, and those videos show law-abiding gun owners participating in lawful behavior. By banning this content, YouTube is engaging in politically motivated censorship and alienating the millions of people who turn to the website for education and training.

NRA-ILA | NRA Statement on YouTube Censorship Announcement


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 12


NEWS 
So They're Not Coming for Our Guns, Eh? We call BS.
In the wake of the terrible crimes in Parkland, Florida, gun control activists and progressive social justice warriors have found their scapegoats in the National Rifle Association and its five million members. And as they always do when they feel emboldened, they are revealing the true agenda they usually try to downplay to the American public in less emotionally-charged times.

NRA-ILA | So They're Not Coming for Our Guns, Eh? We call BS.


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 13


NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT 
Texas Moms Demand Action President Charged for Accosting Teen Girls
Not content to let the gun control and hardcore anti-Donald Trump communities' hateful rhetoric be relegated to the internet, print media, television, and protests, prominent Texas Moms Demand Action President Kellye Burke decided she would take direct action against her political adversaries - by allegedly berating some teenage girls in a bakery.

NRA-ILA | Texas Moms Demand Action President Charged for Accosting Teen Girls


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 14


NEWS 
Unfriendly Skies: Delta CEO Claims Bashing NRA Members is Good Business
In the wake of the Parkland, Florida, murders, there has been an unusual amount of anti-gun and anti-NRA commentary by private corporations with plenty of problems of their own. In February, Delta announced it was ending a discount program for passengers who used the airline to travel to the NRA's 2018 Annual Meeting in Dallas, Texas. The move had nothing to do with any problems Delta itself experienced with the NRA or its members, but supposedly came in response to what the airline called "the current national debate over gun control amid recent school shootings." Bizarrely, Delta characterized its decision to link innocent NRA members with school shootings and to punish them by reneging on a contract as a reflection of its "neutral status" and an attempt to "refrain from entering this debate."

NRA-ILA | Unfriendly Skies: Delta CEO Claims Bashing NRA Members is Good Business


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 16


NEWS 
Act Now: Join Pro-gun Lawmakers Seeking Answers and Accountability from Anti-gun Banks
We recently reported on the disturbing trend of large U.S. banks - most notably Bank of America (BofA) and Citigroup - using their enormous market power to discriminate against customers based on lawful firearm-related business activities.

NRA-ILA | Act Now: Join Pro-gun Lawmakers Seeking Answers and Accountability from Anti-gun Banks


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 17


NEWS 
President Donald Trump and Vice President Mike Pence Make History in Dallas
For the first time in the organization's history, a sitting president and vice president both addressed NRA members at the 147th Annual Meetings in Dallas on Friday during the NRA-ILA Leadership Forum.

NRA-ILA | President Donald Trump and Vice President Mike Pence Make History in Dallas


----------



## kwflatbed

*Massachusetts: Committees to Vote on Anti-Second Amendment Bills*








As early as next week, the Massachusetts House Ways and Means Committee will be hearing House Bill 3610 to allow firearms to be seized from individuals following baseless accusations without proper due process. The Senate Ways and Means Committee will also be hearing Senate Bill 2476 to restrict stun guns. *Please contact your committee members and urge them to OPPOSE H.3610 and S.2476.* Click the "Take Action" button below to contact committee members and also call the House Ways and Means Committee at (617) 722-2990 and the Senate Ways and Means Committee at (617) 722-1481.



House Bill 3610, presented by Representative Marjorie Decker, would allow for the issuance of protective orders to infringe on Second Amendment rights based on third party allegations and little, if any, real evidence and limited due process for the respondent. The issuance of an order would result in the immediate suspension and surrender of any license to carry firearms and firearms identification card which the respondent may hold. The respondent would also be required to surrender all firearms and ammunition.

Constitutional rights should only be restricted with proper due process of law. The reasons for this are two-fold. It limits restrictions on constitutional rights to only serious convictions and adjudications that provide greater procedural protections to the accused, which results in more reliable proceedings. The Right to Keep and Bear Arms should not be treated as a second-class right and should only be restricted consistent with the constitutional requirements of due process. Further, for truly dangerous individuals, these bills do nothing to incapacitate the subjects of the orders, so their ability to harm others wouldn't be addressed by this bill.

Senate Bill 2476 would subject "electronic stun guns" and "electronic dart guns" to the same licensing requirements as handguns in order for citizens to "possess, purchase, carry, transfer, or otherwise utilize for defensive purposes." In addition, it would require all electronic stun guns sold to have a mechanism that tracks the number of times the device has been fired. Such restrictions will only serve to increase the red tape and cost for law-abiding citizens to acquire these self-defense devices without affecting criminals. With the stun gun ban being struck down recently, it is time to allow law-abiding citizens to own and carry these devices for self-defense without any last-ditch efforts to deny or discourage the exercise of this right.

*Again, please contact the House Ways and Means Committee (617) 722-2990 and urge them to OPPOSE H.3610 as well as contact the Senate Ways and Means Committee (617) 722-1481 and urge them to OPPOSE S.2476.*









FOLLOW NRA-ILA
   
© 2017 National Rifle Association of America, Institute For Legislative Action. To contact NRA-ILA call 800-392-8683. Address: 11250 Waples Mill Road Fairfax, Virginia 22030.
Please do not reply to this email.
*Unsubscribe from this email list | Manage your email preferences
Thank you!*


----------



## kwflatbed

view the web version of this email









*Massachusetts: Anti-Second Amendment Bills Rolled into Committee Substitute*








On May 23rd, the Massachusetts state House of Representatives will be voting on House Bill 4517, which would allow firearms to be seized from individuals following baseless accusations without proper due process. *Please contact your state Representative and urge them to OPPOSE H.4517.* Click the "Take Action" button below to contact your state Representative.



House Bill 4517, a committee substitute for House Bill 3610, includes even less due process than the bill it replaces. It would allow for a very broadly defined group of "family or household member" to petition for the issuance of protective orders to infringe upon Second Amendment rights of those they believe pose a risk. If the respondent does not attend the initial hearing for whatever reason, the protective order is automatically issued. These protective orders would last for one year, with no provisions for appeal. The respondent has no right to counsel and the burden of proof for an order to be granted is very low. Once the protective order expires, law enforcement is still not to return the seized firearms or any permits unless they find the respondent "suitable" to possess them.

In addition, H.4517 would subject stun guns to the same licensing requirements as handguns in order for citizens to own or carry. Such restrictions will only serve to increase the red tape and cost for law-abiding citizens to acquire these self-defense devices without affecting criminals. With the stun gun ban being struck down recently, it is time to allow law-abiding citizens to own and carry these devices for self-defense without any last-ditch efforts to deny or discourage the exercise of this right.

*Again, please contact your state Representative and urge them to OPPOSE H.4517. * In addition, you may click here to find your state Representative


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 19


NEWS 
Trump Administration's Proposed Rulemakings a Win-Win for America's Firearms Industry, National Security
On Thursday, the Trump Administration published two rulemakings designed to enhance the competitiveness of American companies in the firearms and ammunition sectors, remove burdens for small businesses, and modernize export controls for the post-Cold War era. The moves will benefit both the domestic firearms industry and improve national security. The publication of the proposals also triggered a 45-day comment period during which members of the public can provide feedback on the plans and share their own experiences with the underlying regulations.

NRA-ILA | Trump Administration's Proposed Rulemakings a Win-Win for America's Firearms Industry, National Security


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 20


NEWS 
Bedrock American Values Prove Stubbornly Resistant to Gun Control Opportunism
Social justice busybodies obsessed with how other people live their lives often portray the success of their causes as a matter of destiny. "The young people will win," insists one youthful gun control advocate, falsely portraying his personal crusade as a generational mandate. Yet recent events have demonstrated that bedrock American values - including support for the Second Amendment - tend to outlast moments of high emotion that are increasingly relied upon by political opportunists to advance their agenda. Given the chance to collect their thoughts, most Americans instinctively revert to freedom.

NRA-ILA | Bedrock American Values Prove Stubbornly Resistant to Gun Control Opportunism


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 21


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS GUN LAWS 
California Farmer Has Guns Confiscated and Faces Felony Charges After Trying to Register Rifle
California residents attempting to comply with the Golden State's ever-increasing swamp of firearms laws and regulations should take warning. According to a report out of Bakersfield, a good faith effort to obey the state's labyrinthine firearm rules will not spare a gun owner in technical violation of the law from the wrath of the California Department of Justice.

NRA-ILA | California Farmer Has Guns Confiscated and Faces Felony Charges After Trying to Register Rifle


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 23


NEWS 
Gun Control Lobby Gives Hillary Clinton Participation Trophy
What does your child's tee-ball team, an elementary school field day, and the institutional gun control lobby have in common? They all give out participation trophies.

NRA-ILA | Gun Control Lobby Gives Hillary Clinton Participation Trophy


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 24


NEWS SECOND AMENDMENT 
With Kennedy Retirement, Trump Can Secure and Strengthen a Pro-Second Amendment Supreme Court
On Wednesday, Associate U.S. Supreme Court Justice Anthony Kennedy announced that he is retiring effective July 31. The move signals the end of Kennedy's 30-year career on the nation's highest court, which bore witness to its most important decisions concerning the Second Amendment. It also creates the opportunity for President Trump to appoint a replacement who will help reinvigorate the stalled progress in Second Amendment jurisprudence.

NRA-ILA | With Kennedy Retirement, Trump Can Secure and Strengthen a Pro-Second Amendment Supreme Court


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 25


NEWS 
Too Young or Too Old... To Own a Gun?
A common theme among anti-gun extremists is what we often refer to as the "Goldilocks" approach to limiting access to firearms by law-abiding citizens. Rather than admit that the ultimate goal is to disarm all Americans, those opposed to the Second Amendment create fictional arguments about why certain types of firearms, ammunition, or even accessories should be eliminated.

NRA-ILA | Too Young or Too Old... To Own a Gun?


----------



## kwflatbed

view the web version of this email









NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 26


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION SECOND AMENDMENT 
Judge Brett Kavanaugh Has Earned NRA Members' Support
NRA members can feel confident throwing their enthusiastic support behind President Donald Trump's nomination of Judge Brett Kavanaugh to the U.S. Supreme Court. Throughout his time on the bench, Judge Kavanaugh has demonstrated deep respect for the Second Amendment as construed in Justice Antonin Scalia's landmark decision in District of Columbia v. Heller. Moreover, his record on the Second Amendment is well established. As Second Amendment scholar and University of Denver Law Professor Dave Kopel wrote earlier this week, "No nominee to the U.S. Supreme Court has had such a detailed record on Second Amendment as does Brett Kavanaugh."

NRA-ILA | Judge Brett Kavanaugh Has Earned NRA Members' Support


----------



## kwflatbed

view the web version of this email









NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 27


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Federal Appellate Court Upholds Decision to Block California's Magazine Surrender Requirement
Last summer, we reported on the welcome news that a federal court had blocked California's plan to require owners of "large capacity" magazines to surrender or otherwise rid themselves of their formerly-lawful property. As the judge in that case had put it: "On July 1, 2017, any previously law-abiding person in California who still possesses a firearm magazine capable of holding more than 10 rounds will begin their new life of crime." That was a bridge too far, he decided, and blocked enforcement of the law's dispossession requirement. California appealed that ruling, and now over a year later a divided three-judge panel of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit upheld the lower court's ruling. The case, Duncan v. Becerra, is supported by both the NRA and the California Rifle & Pistol Association.

NRA-ILA | Federal Appellate Court Upholds Decision to Block California's Magazine Surrender Requirement


----------



## kwflatbed

*NRA Institute for Legislative Action*
11 hrs·
GUN OWNER VICTORY! Another HUGE win for law-abiding gun owners: A three-judge panel of the 9th Circuit Court of Appeals confirmed today the Second Amendment protects the right to carry a firearm for self-defense outside of the home. This is a must read for all 2A supporters.


About this article

NRAILA.ORG

NRA-ILA | Federal Appeals Court Confirms Second Amendment Protects Right to Carry in Public


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 28


GUN LAWS NEWS 
Ninth Circuit Stunner: Second Amendment Protects Public Open Carry!
Gun control advocates undoubtedly awoke with a piercing headache Wednesday morning as the news sunk in that the U.S. appellate court for America's largest circuit has recognized that the Second Amendment protects a right to openly carry loaded firearms in public for self-defense. The ruling came Tuesday in the case of Young v. State of Hawaii.

NRA-ILA | Ninth Circuit Stunner: Second Amendment Protects Public Open Carry!


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 29


NEWS 
Government-funded Researchers Discover Basic Ballistics
Each year, Sen. Jeff Flake (R-Ariz.) publishes the Wastebook, a project developed by former Sen. Tom Coburn (R-Okla.) in 2008. The document details the most ridiculous instances of federal government largesse, such as $1.7 million for a hologram comedy club in Jamestown, N.Y., $450,000 for National Science Foundation-funded research that determined dinosaurs couldn't sing, and $230,000 for a National Institutes of Health-funded study showing that rhesus macaques are aroused by the color red. For the 2018 edition, Flake's staff may want to examine a recent U.S. Bureau of Justice Assistance-funded study that came to the shocking conclusion that larger caliber firearms are more deadly than relatively smaller caliber firearms.

NRA-ILA | Government-funded Researchers Discover Basic Ballistics


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 30


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Divided Appeals Panel Upholds California Ban on Post-2013 Pistols
Imagine if California, to combat what the legislature considered the serious problem of manmade global warming, required all new vehicles sold by car dealers in the state to run on grass clippings, rather than fossil fuels.

NRA-ILA | Divided Appeals Panel Upholds California Ban on Post-2013 Pistols


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 31


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
NRA Wins Lawsuit in Washington State, Prevents I-1639 From Appearing on Ballot
The Thurston County Superior Court today ruled in favor of the National Rifle Association and ordered a writ of mandamus to prevent I-1639 from appearing on the ballot. The judge agreed the signature sheets did not comply with state law - the font size was too small to be readable and didn't include strikethroughs.

NRA-ILA | NRA Wins Lawsuit in Washington State, Prevents I-1639 From Appearing on Ballot


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 31


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
NRA Wins Lawsuit in Washington State, Prevents I-1639 From Appearing on Ballot
The Thurston County Superior Court today ruled in favor of the National Rifle Association and ordered a writ of mandamus to prevent I-1639 from appearing on the ballot. The judge agreed the signature sheets did not comply with state law - the font size was too small to be readable and didn't include strikethroughs.

NRA-ILA | NRA Wins Lawsuit in Washington State, Prevents I-1639 From Appearing on Ballot


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 33


NEWS 
In Wake of Jacksonville Shooting, "News" Outlet Recycles Article Calling for Firearm Confiscation
It's sometimes said that insanity can be defined as doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. If that's true, it doesn't speak well of gun control advocates' mental health, insofar as they repeat the same ritual after every high-profile firearm-related crime, with little or no lasting impact on public opinion or national policy. Their standard procedure is: immediately misreport basic facts of the incident; unleash the indignation of antigun politicians and celebrities on social media; condemn the NRA and anyone else who offers thoughts and prayers while awaiting reliable information; demand the same types of gun controls that failed to prevent the incident; insist that the gun debate has reached a turning point; and abruptly stop talking about the incident when emotions cool and facts emerge that show how existing gun controls failed.

NRA-ILA | In Wake of Jacksonville Shooting, "News" Outlet Recycles Article Calling for Firearm Confiscation


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 34


NEWS 
Anti-gun Senator Distorts the Law and the Facts in Unsuccessful Attack on Supreme Court Nominee
This week the nation was subjected to an embarrassing and undignified spectacle of obstructionist partisan politics surrounding the confirmation hearings of Judge Brett M. Kavanaugh for the U.S. Supreme Court. The Democrat caucus, understanding that Judge Kavanaugh is an eminently qualified jurist with an upstanding reputation and that the votes likely exist to confirm him, abandoned the norms of the Senate and of civility and resorted to childish and temperamental theatrics. This included talking out of order and over their colleagues, including Judiciary Committee Chairman Chuck Grassley; encouraging disruptive and illegal protests in the gallery; and holding up large posters to distract the Judge as he answered committee members' questions.

NRA-ILA | Anti-gun Senator Distorts the Law and the Facts in Unsuccessful Attack on Supreme Court Nominee


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 35


NEWS 
Gun Control Activist Urges Canadian Audience to Get Involved in U.S. Politics
For someone who has previously falsely accused the NRA of funneling foreign money into domestic politics, it must be that David Hogg either forgot he was in Canada recently or failed to appreciate that it's also illegal under U.S. law for Canadian citizens to vote in U.S. elections or contribute to U.S. political campaigns.

NRA-ILA | Gun Control Activist Urges Canadian Audience to Get Involved in U.S. Politics


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 36


NEWS 
Bloomberg Presidential Run? Maybe. Bloomberg Effort to Buy the Midterms? Definitely.
Billionaire gun control financier and former-New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg is once again floating a presidential run.
NRA-ILA | Bloomberg Presidential Run? Maybe. Bloomberg Effort to Buy the Midterms? Definitely.


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 37


NEWS 
Take Action Now: Urge Your U.S. Senators to Confirm Judge Kavanaugh
On Thursday, the nation witnessed what happens when a man of principle, integrity, and dignity clashes with Washington, D.C.'s political hit machine. U.S. Circuit Judge Brett M. Kavanaugh presented a scorching defense of his record and his character after Democrats on the Senate Judiciary Committee sprung last-minute accusations to try to derail what seemed like Kavanaugh's likely confirmation to the U.S. Supreme Court. Now, your U.S. Senators need to hear from YOU to ensure he is seated on the nation's highest court when it begins its next session in October. Politely but firmly tell them you stand with Judge Kavanaugh and demand a "yes" vote on his confirmation. You can use the TAKE ACTION feature of our website or call the U.S. Capitol Switchboard at (202) 224-3121 and ask to be connected with your Senators' offices.

NRA-ILA | Take Action Now: Urge Your U.S. Senators to Confirm Judge Kavanaugh


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 38


NEWS 
Your Senators Still Need to Hear From You: Help Restore Second Amendment Majority on the Supreme Court
On Friday morning, the United States Senate voted 51-49 to limit debate on the confirmation of Judge Brett M. Kavanaugh to the United States Supreme Court. Now, your U.S. Senators need to hear from YOU to ensure he is seated on the nation's highest court. Even if you've already contacted your Senators, please do so again before Judge Kavanaugh's final confirmation vote tomorrow.

NRA-ILA | Your Senators Still Need to Hear From You: Help Restore Second Amendment Majority on the Supreme Court


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 40


NEWS 
Poll: Most Americans Oppose Ban on "America's Rifle"
This week, Gallup released the results of a poll which included a finding that should surprise no one: Americans oppose a ban on AR-15s and similar semiautomatic firearms by robust a margin of 17%. Meanwhile, current support for such a ban is 7% lower than the historical trend dating back to 1996, when Gallup first began polling on the issue. Americans, in other words, appear not to have been swayed by the intense media editorializing, celebrity pontificating, and youthful activism of the past year aimed at prohibiting what is by all accounts the most popular types of rifles in the country.
NRA-ILA | Poll: Most Americans Oppose Ban on "America's Rifle"


----------



## kwflatbed

view the web version of this email

















Your Freedom is Under Attack! Vote On or Before November 6th!
















Dear Massachusetts NRA Member:

They're coming for your freedom! George Soros, Michael Bloomberg, and the anti-gun elite see a real opportunity to elect Nancy Pelosi the Speaker of the House and Chuck Schumer the Senate Majority Leader. Together they will implement their radical gun control agenda. We can't let that happen!

Please vote Geoff Diehl for U.S. Senate in Massachusetts on or before Tuesday, November 6th. For more information on voting, please call 1-800-462-8683 or visit www.MassEarlyVote.com.

The NRA Political Victory Fund (NRA-PVF) has endorsed Geoff Diehl for U.S. Senate in Massachusetts. Geoff has a proven pro-Second Amendment record and is committed to protecting our right to self-defense!

For the following reasons, Geoff Diehl has received our endorsement and "A" rating:


*Supports Pro-Gun Supreme Court Justices* - Supports pro-Second Amendment nominees for the U.S. Supreme Court.
*Opposes U.N. Gun Ban Treaty *- Opposes any international treaty by the United Nations or other global organization that would impose restrictions on American gun owners.
*Supports Right-to-Carry* - Supports Concealed Carry Reciprocity legislation, which would ensure that the nearly 20 million law-abiding Americans who can carry a concealed firearm in their home state are able to do so in any other state that does not prohibit concealed carry.
*Supports Veterans' Second Amendment Rights* - Supports legislation that would protect veterans' Second Amendment rights.
*Opposes Semi-Auto Ban *- Opposes Senator Dianne Feinstein's failed semi-auto ban that would ban commonly owned semi-automatic firearms used for hunting, recreational shooting and self-defense.
*Opposes Criminalizing Private Firearm Transfers *- Opposes the Schumer/Pelosi/Bloomberg so-called "universal" background check system that would criminalize the private transfer of firearms which, according to the Obama Justice Department, is only enforceable through federal firearms registration.
*Opposes Government Blacklists *- Opposes legislation denying persons on secret government lists their Second Amendment right to purchase or own a firearm without due process.
Diehl's opponent, Senator Elizabeth Warren, has received an "F" rating from the NRA. A vote for Elizabeth Warren is a vote to put Chuck Schumer in control of Congress. Please vote Geoff Diehl for U.S. Senate on or before Tuesday, November 6th, and please encourage your friends and family to do the same!

Also, please vote James "Jay" McMahon for Attorney General!

ELECTION HELD ON NOVEMBER 6







Geoff Diehl
*Candidate for the Massachusetts U.S. Senate*
NRA Endorsed with NRA-PVF Rating: A


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 44


NEWS 
House Democrats Outline Gun Control Agenda for 116th Congress
With anti-gun Democrats back in control of the House of Representatives come January, now is the time to prepare for a new onslaught on the Second Amendment. Emboldened by the mere thought of controlling the lower chamber, we are already seeing the warning signs of what will come for the next two years. First, virtually all Democrat leadership positions are likely to be filled by long-time anti-gun zealots, such as former Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA). Similarly, key committees will surely be chaired by extremists with long histories of supporting any and all legislation designed to diminish the rights of law-abiding gun owners.

NRA-ILA | House Democrats Outline Gun Control Agenda for 116th Congress


----------



## kwflatbed

*The NRA Will Have Its Day in Court
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-nra-will-have-its-day-in-court-1542234647*


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 45


NEWS 
Anti-Gun Researchers Undermine the Anti-Gun Narrative
We have good news from a joint effort between the Violence Prevention Research Program at the UC Davis School of Medicine and the Center for Gun Policy and Research at the Johns Hopkins University.

NRA-ILA | Anti-Gun Researchers Undermine the Anti-Gun Narrative


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 46


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Guns and Taxes
David Hogg wants a federal tax on firearms and ammunition. He has repeatedly broached the idea, including multiple times on Twitter, and only sometimes suggests a use for the tax revenue. Hogg's tweets on a federal gun tax include references to implementing the same sort of licensing and permitting requirements as the government requires to drive a car or funding "gun violence" research.

NRA-ILA | Guns and Taxes


----------



## kwflatbed

primesteven72 Gun Grabber and Spammer Banned and Messages Deleted !!


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 47


NEWS 
News Flash: Michael Bloomberg Not a Fan of the First Amendment, Either
Michael Bloomberg, former NYC mayor and billionaire patron of the Nanny State, may be gearing up for the presidential race in 2020. He gave the idea of running as an independent candidate "serious consideration" in 2016, but ultimately decided against it.

NRA-ILA | News Flash: Michael Bloomberg Not a Fan of the First Amendment, Either


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 25, NUMBER 48


NEWS 
Getting Priorities Straight: House Democrats and the Public
Anti-gun organizations and their sycophants would have you believe that the 2018 midterm elections were a referendum on gun rights. Congresswoman Nancy Pelosi "vows to fight" for "bipartisan, common sense" gun control and announced gun control "will be a priority" even before she had secured the Speaker's gavel. The eagerness to curtail Constitutional rights isn't limited to Nancy Pelosi; Representative Mike Thompson, head of the Democrats' "gun violence prevention task force" and incoming Chairman of the House Judiciary Committee Representative Jerry Nadler are both on record confirming they'll push gun control early next year.

NRA-ILA | Getting Priorities Straight: House Democrats and the Public


----------



## kwflatbed

view the web version of this email









NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 26, NUMBER 2


TAKE ACTION LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Tell Your Members of Congress to Oppose "Universal" Background Check Bills
This week two bills were introduced in Congress to impose so-called "universal" background checks. The bills, H.R. 8 and S. 42, are being misleadingly described as simply requiring background checks on all sales of firearms, but this is just a small part of what these overbroad pieces of legislation would do.

NRA-ILA | Tell Your Members of Congress to Oppose "Universal" Background Check Bills


----------



## mpd61

Ah.....
Just a quick question; Why are there no males present in that photo with Nancy? Just interesting to note isn't it?


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 26, NUMBER 3


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Keep Telling Your Members of Congress to Oppose "Universal" Background Check Bills
On January 8, two bills were introduced in Congress to impose so-called "universal" background checks. The bills, H.R. 8 and S. 42, are being misleadingly described as simply requiring background checks on all sales of firearms, but this is just a small part of what these overbroad pieces of legislation would do.

NRA-ILA | Keep Telling Your Members of Congress to Oppose "Universal" Background Check Bills


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 26, NUMBER 4


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
U.S. Supreme Court (Finally) Takes Another Second Amendment Challenge to a Gun Control Law
This week, the U.S. Supreme Court agreed to hear a Second Amendment challenge to a gun control law for the first time in nearly 10 years. Arguments in the case will likely be heard during the court's next term, which starts in October.

NRA-ILA | U.S. Supreme Court (Finally) Takes Another Second Amendment Challenge to a Gun Control Law


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 26, NUMBER 6


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
House to Move Forward with Ineffective Gun Control Proposals
On Wednesday, gun owners got to see what a Nancy Pelosi controlled Congress looks like as the House Judiciary Committee held its first gun control hearing in nearly a decade. Things went as one would expect.

NRA-ILA | House to Move Forward with Ineffective Gun Control Proposals


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 26, NUMBER 7


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
H.R. 8 Markup: Liberal Democrats Markup Gun Control Legislation
The Nancy Pelosi Speaker Era 2.0 continued on Wednesday, Feb. 13, with a markup of H.R 8, the "universal" background checks bill, in the House Judiciary Committee. Following on the heels of last week's Judiciary Committee hearing, the same committee held a markup on Wednesday, where amendments and corrections to H.R. 8 could be considered. Unfortunately, the markup was clearly designed to allow the anti-gun Democrats who control the Judiciary Committee to grandstand and promote attacks on law-abiding gun owners, rather than consider efforts to combat violent crime.

NRA-ILA | H.R. 8 Markup: Liberal Democrats Markup Gun Control Legislation


----------



## kwflatbed

MESSAGE GOES HERE.
view the web version of this email

















Please Contact Your U.S. Representative Today and Ask Them to Vote Against H.R. 8 and H.R. 1112!








Dear Second Amendment Supporter:

H.R. 8 and H.R. 1112 are up for a vote this week in the U.S. House of Representatives! These are Pelosi-Bloomberg gun control bills designed to score political points, and they won't have any impact on crime or criminals, don't address America's broken mental health system and don't address the underlying causes of violence. For more information, click here and here.



H.R. 8 criminalizes the private transfer of firearms and targets law-abiding gun owners for persecution. It would make criminals out of law-abiding gun owners for simply loaning a firearm to a friend or some family members. This bill would not stop criminals from obtaining guns because criminals do not comply with the law. And the legislation would be unenforceable without federal gun registration.

H.R. 1112 would allow the government to arbitrarily deny firearm purchases for law-abiding Americans. The legislation creates an unworkable system where gun buyers could be placed in an endless loop of background checks and would never actually receive the firearms they wish to purchase.

It's imperative that you take action now to stop this ineffective and unenforceable gun control. Please use this link to let your elected officials know that you won't be blamed for the actions of violent criminals. Ask your Representative to oppose H.R. 8 and H.R 1112. Additionally, you may call your U.S. Representative using the Capitol switchboard at 202-224-3121.

Thank you.


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 26, NUMBER 9


LEGAL & LEGISLATION NEWS 
Federal Gun Control is on the Move! Tell Your Senators to Oppose H.R.8, S.42 and H.R. 1112!
Anti-gun Democrats made good on their promises this week, advancing two extreme gun control bills through the U.S. House of Representatives. While there remains a slim pro-gun majority in the upper chamber, your U.S. Senators need to hear from you NOW to ensure the Second Amendment firewall stays intact and stops this treacherous legislation in its tracks.

NRA-ILA | Federal Gun Control is on the Move! Tell Your Senators to Oppose H.R.8, S.42 and H.R. 1112!


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 26, NUMBER 10


NEWS 
Democrat Congressman Wants to Tax and Register Squirrel Guns
By the standards of today's anti-gun zealots, Rep. Ted Deutch (D-FL) seems at first glance to be aiming rather low with H.R. 1263, which seeks to add to the National Firearms Act any "semiautomatic rifle or shotgun that has the capacity to accept a detachable [magazine]." Oh, don't get us wrong. No reasonable, freedom-loving person would try to impose such a preposterous, constitutionally-suspect burden on such a large swath of America's firearm owners.

NRA-ILA | Democrat Congressman Wants to Tax and Register Squirrel Guns


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA-ILA GRASSROOTS VOLUME 26, NUMBER 11


NEWS LEGAL & LEGISLATION 
Activist Court Turns the Law Designed to Protect the Firearm Industry from Frivolous Lawsuits on its Head
On Thursday, the Connecticut Supreme Court created a dangerous new exception to the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA), a strong safeguard for our right to keep and bear arms.

NRA-ILA | Activist Court Turns the Law Designed to Protect the Firearm Industry from Frivolous Lawsuits on its Head


----------

